# The new Samurai thread



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

I think it's time to start a thread covering the latest reissue, Seiko Samurai. The black dial on bracelet is supposed to launch in June, the other 3 versions in August/September. I reckon it will become bigger than turtle reissue and the manlike myself is aiming for the pepsi on rubber. So who's got one on preorder and which one?

*SRPB51K1*








*SRPB49K1*








*SRPB53K1*








*SRPB55K1*


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not even kidding, I may end up with all of them. As an LE owner, I am absolutely in love with this new Samurai.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

I just can't get past the x on the dials now


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes! We need this thread! After owning the BL Sammy I have to get the black dial SRPB51K1. I'll probably become by new daily beater.

I don't know how popular the new Samurai will be, but I hope Strapcode or someone will make bracelets with an end piece that fits in between the lug like the 007. I think it will look kickass with super engineer. Kinda reminds me of Stowa Prodiver.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I like 'em OK; i hear they are kinda big so there's the possibility i totally pass... if i'm not into something else come next purchase time and i can reconcile the size (i'm pretty forgiving) i could see myself MAYBE going for the standard black one.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not planning on getting one... if Seiko ever does a reissue of these in the orig size not the bigger new size I'd be all over it..

I tried on the BL ltd edition one.. it is quite nice.. I have big enough wrists for it .. but having bought the SRP turtle I know everytime I wore it ..I'd be annoyed Seiko can't resist the urge to make historically big watches bigger with the reissues..


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought I liked the blue lagoon samurai but the srpb49 and srpb51 are stunning. These new Samurai models are going to be extremely popular imo.










More pics here -

__
http://instagr.am/p/BSBECrCACbh/


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

I will put it out there: the new Turtle.

A lot of hype, a lot of initial sales, then many will flood the second hand market.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm in for the black dial at least but I'll probably buy more; I'm a total sucker for Samurai :-d

Here's what I've got so far


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

My favorite is the SRPB049. Not sure however if I will order one upon release. It will probably be way too expensive for a 4R36 diver. 

If it is under 400$, I will be tempted, but there are too many misses on this watch to pay more than that (ugly hands vs original Samurai, no 6R15, X on the dial...).

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Yeah the movement kind of sucks, they should have gone for 6R15 since they are asking 6R15 money for the watch. Expect these to be 50% off next year.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I really wanted something fun for the summer and couldn't resist buying one of these even though they were just released and they will inevitably fall in value like other Seiko releases. I think of it as I'm paying to enjoy it for longer!

The watch is fantastic!


----------



## 3migo (Oct 15, 2014)

I've already got the Blue Lagoon Samurai, so probably won't be pre-ordering any of these. But man, that dial texture is gorgeous.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I may go for the blue one but after the hammering Mr Sinn has just given me there's some doubt over that.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

i got the Blue Lagoon Samurai (pre-ordered) at a local seiko AD at SGD$500 (USD$361). i estimated the prices of the new samurais will be from SGD$340~400 (USD$250~290). hopefully the crown is not off-centered from all the pictures i have seen.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

How accurate has it been so far?


dsbe90 said:


> I really wanted something fun for the summer and couldn't resist buying one of these even though they were just released and they will inevitably fall in value like other Seiko releases. I think of it as I'm paying to enjoy it for longer! The watch is fantastic!


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

imdamian said:


> i estimated the prices of the new samurais will be from SGD$340~400 (USD$250~290)


 No need to estimate, the prices are roughly 2x your estimate.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

VHD said:


> How accurate has it been so far?


I'm not one to time my movements but I've never put it on and said, "whoa, that's strange". In other words it has never been so far off that I had to become concerned 

I would volunteer to time it but I would probably forget. Let me give it a try and let you know.


----------



## sr886699 (Apr 26, 2017)

Very nice looking, I could definitely go for the black one. I have a blue lagoon that I'm going to be selling to buy the black one. The colors are great but I've decided I just like black watches better.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

VHD said:


> Yeah the movement kind of sucks, they should have gone for 6R15 since they are asking 6R15 money for the watch. Expect these to be 50% off next year.


Sort of agree...but at these prices the movement should be way better than a 6r15.

It should be high beat.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Sort of agree...but at these prices the movement should be way better than a 6r15. It should be high beat.


 I'd love to see them rocking a spring drive but let's be realistic, 6R15 is the best you can hope for in a 500usd watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

VHD said:


> I'd love to see them rocking a spring drive but let's be realistic, 6R15 is the best you can hope for in a 500usd watch


Disagree. The competition is rockin' high beat 2824, SW200, 9015, STP1-11. Seiko needs to match them at $500USD level. 6r15 doesn't cut it.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

RubyRose said:


> I just can't get past the x on the dials now


My problem is with the new hour hand. Why didn't Seiko keep the original one? I would have bought at least 2 new Samurais!


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Disagree. The competition is rockin' high beat 2824, SW200, 9015, STP1-11. Seiko needs to match them at $500USD level. 6r15 doesn't cut it.


 Right, I assumed you meant Seiko hi beat 5hz movements which are exclusive to Grand Seiko.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

VHD said:


> How accurate has it been so far?


Through 25 hours it was -5 and through 53 hours it was -10.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought the reissue when it came out for full retail US$550 - wish I'd waited as the price plummeted to US$350 in Singapore. It is a nice watch and no complaints, but it would be better with the original hands. The Monster hands take up too much space and do not match the fine dial markers This is obvious to me - I dont get why the Seiko designers thought these big hands would be a good idea


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure if Seiko just re released the old samurais with a 6r, we'd forgive them for the price... The originals were a steal at their pre discontinued price


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

VHD said:


> Right, I assumed you meant Seiko hi beat 5hz movements which are exclusive to Grand Seiko.


Don't believe all high beat Seiko movements are exclusive to GS. Are not some 6r2x movements in regular Seiko?


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

countingseconds said:


> My problem is with the new hour hand. Why didn't Seiko keep the original one?


Couldn't the original hands be modded onto the new ones?


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

sr886699 said:


> Very nice looking, I could definitely go for the black one. I have a blue lagoon that I'm going to be selling to buy the black one. The colors are great but I've decided I just like black watches better.


When you get around to it, please contact me. I've been looking to get the blue lagoon for awhile, but they're hard to find on the grey market and I don't have a Seiko AD near me (as far as I know).

Thanks!


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

agree that the new Samurais are fantastic~!


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Don't believe all high beat Seiko movements are exclusive to GS. Are not some 6r2x movements in regular Seiko?


 I was thinking you were talking about "hi beat" - 36000bpm/5hz family of movements used in GS's only. 6r2X movements are indeed high beat but not "hi beat".


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like the black dial is starting to pop up at dealers for preorder..


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very interested in these. Wonder where pricing is going to "settle" on these. Was really hoping these might show up in department stores here (Kohls, JCPenney, etc.) however I am thinking that will not be the case. With Seiko's record of QC I would really prefer to buy from somewhere with easy return/ replacement if I get a dud. Took me 3 tries to get a passable SRP777 from Kohls. Fortunately they are more then easy to deal with. The BL Samurai I ordered (for a great price) from an U.S. based GM dealer arrived with a scratch on the dial and a dented bezel. Of course that retailer had none left and the prices went way too high for my taste everwhere around that time. Fortunately they covered return shipping.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch, one of my favorite Seiko style divers. But at 50mm I believe it's too big. And the hands are meh. It's over priced for the movement, but the market will correct that for Seiko over time. Who knows, maybe the new hands will be a hit.










Comparing the old Samurai to the new one reveals the significant facelift that took place, more in line with other models of the Prospex line.

Borrowed pic:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/seiko-prospex-blue-lagoon-samurai-turtle-srpb09-and-srpb11


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Nice watch, one of my favorite Seiko style divers. But at 50mm I believe it's too big. And the hands are meh. It's over priced for the movement, but the market will correct that for Seiko over time. Who knows, maybe the new hands will be a hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the 50mm you're referring to? Is it the old Samurai?

The Blue Lagoon is 43.5mm with a 48mm lug-to-lug...


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

pokpok said:


> Looks like the black dial is starting to pop up at dealers for preorder..


Which online vendors have you seen them up for pre-order on?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dogandcatdentist said:


> Which online vendors have you seen them up for pre-order on?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


My yellow belt in google fu pulled up this one https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...products/seiko-watch-prospex-samurai-srpb51k1


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

^^^ Yes yes

And 
https://www.exquisitetimepieces.com/seiko-prospex-srpb51.html

https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpb51


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What's the 50mm you're referring to? Is it the old Samurai?
> 
> The Blue Lagoon is 43.5mm with a 48mm lug-to-lug...


Case length. I recall the new one being 50mm; perhaps the old one was 48mm. Seiko seems to be up-sizing re-issues.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

pokpok said:


> ^^^ Yes yes
> 
> And
> https://www.exquisitetimepieces.com/seiko-prospex-srpb51.html
> ...


Thanks for the links. Yikes, North of $500 US for a non-limited edition, vendors are definitely gouging early adopters wanting it on release day. The market interest justifies it, obviously. Chilax people, wait a little to purchase!!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

dogandcatdentist said:


> Thanks for the links. Yikes, North of $500 US for a non-limited edition, vendors are definitely gouging early adopters wanting it on release day. The market interest justifies it, obviously. Chilax people, wait a little to purchase!!


There's a price to be paid to be the first kid on the block to rock one though!

Here's a German vendor with all of them being available for preorder for a while now
http://en.uhrenlounge.de/shop/seiko-prospex-divers-automatic-200m-samurai-m-90-713-5102.html


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

VHD said:


> There's a price to be paid to be the first kid on the block to rock one though!
> 
> Here's a German vendor with all of them being available for preorder for a while now
> http://en.uhrenlounge.de/shop/seiko-prospex-divers-automatic-200m-samurai-m-90-713-5102.html


Yup, agreed. Dang, I might have to snag that Pepsi bezel one, it's calling to me. Out goes my Blue Lagoon!!!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure how I missed it for so long, just came acorss the article on-line. Any one see any US dealers listing them?


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

mikekilo725 said:


> Not sure how I missed it for so long, just came acorss the article on-line. Any one see any US dealers listing them?


All good. Found a local dealer that ordered one, I should have it Wednesday. Will post pics


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

mikekilo725 said:


> mikekilo725 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how I missed it for so long, just came acorss the article on-line. Any one see any US dealers listing them?
> ...


Very nice! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

mikekilo725 said:


> All good. Found a local dealer that ordered one, I should have it Wednesday. Will post pics


Yes, please post pics as soon as you get it.


----------



## apriliamille (Apr 5, 2017)

I am excited for these new offerings. I have the BL and love it. Would like to get the black dial one to add to my collection


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not bothered how much of a bashing Sinn gave me I was determined not to miss the Blue Lagoon bus. I'll post it when it arrives.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

mikekilo725 said:


> All good. Found a local dealer that ordered one, I should have it Wednesday. Will post pics


Just got back and this is my first foray with Seiko at this level and extremely impressed. Now asking myself why I waited so long. Only issue was that the bracelet was a little tinny in my opinion. But this was quickly rectified by swapping it out onto a Phenomenato, where it will stay as I never, never, never, ever want fight with those end-links again. Good thing it had the drilled lugs or I would still be trying to change the band. But enough of that, onto the pictures:


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

That textured dial is sick! Also love the red tipped arrow second hand with the lume on the proper end of the hand for once. Just wish they made this watch closer to 40-41mm. It's too big for me at 43.8mm.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> That textured dial is sick! Also love the red tipped arrow second hand with the lume on the proper end of the hand for once. Just wish they made this watch closer to 40-41mm. It's too big for me at 43.8mm.


Not sure of your wrist size, but it wears more like a 42MM, not sure how they got the 43.8MM dimension from. I had a 42MM Planet Ocean and this feels more like that and I feel like the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage I sold wore bigger. But that's just me. I would try one out physically before you discount it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great. May I ask how much you paid for it?


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Which one wears bigger? Current Seiko turtle or this new Samurai? I'm planning to get either one of these but have 6.5" wrist.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

That looks very nice indeed. What size is your wrist?


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Looks great. May I ask how much you paid for it?


$525 from a local store. Seen them slightly cheaper, but then you have to factor in S&H


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

flame2000 said:


> Which one wears bigger? Current Seiko turtle or this new Samurai? I'm planning to get either one of these but have 6.5" wrist.


Not sure if this aimed at me, but can't say for sure as I never tried the Turtle


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

VHD said:


> That looks very nice indeed. What size is your wrist?


Never measured it, but I can tell you I took three links out of the bracelet seiko included. Will measure this weekend and edit the post


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Cheers bud. I'm pretty sure pepsi will be mine when it comes out. And it's on rubber which makes me rather happy.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Long Island watches has them for under 400.00 each


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the black version but they blew it with the texture dial. This watch needs a glossy face.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> Long Island watches has them for under 400.00 each
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he doesn't have the SRPB049 but the others..

too bad, at 375$ I might be tempted. The Pepsi version is really nice too.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

mikekilo725 said:


> Not sure of your wrist size, but it wears more like a 42MM, not sure how they got the 43.8MM dimension from. I had a 42MM Planet Ocean and this feels more like that and I feel like the Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage I sold wore bigger. But that's just me. I would try one out physically before you discount it.


6.5" wrist. You think it may work?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Where's the titanium version! That's what it will take to put me over the edge. 

Regarding the beat rate, I have a strong personal preference for slow-beat movements, from both an aesthetic and engineering standpoint. However, it would still be nice to see the 6r15 in more watches.


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

LIW has the US market models. I would expect those "international" models from Aisa will be considerably cheaper. Probably close to $300?


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

I noticed something that might have killed it for me...










Can someone explain why they'd do that, other than sloppy design. Seiko is getting lazier and lazier these days.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

VHD said:


> I noticed something that might have killed it for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's just because of the angle. It has equal spacing on both sides.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Pretty sure it's just because of the angle. It has equal spacing on both sides.


I'm pretty sure it's uneven, I've looked it up beforehand and it can also be seen in the above video.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

VHD said:


> I'm pretty sure it's uneven, I've looked it up beforehand and it can also be seen in the above video.


I have the BL Samurai, I can assure you it's even.


----------



## mcbowflex (Dec 26, 2015)

ffnc1020 said:


> I have the BL Samurai, I can assure you it's even.


My Dracula monster was uneven. Drove my somewhat nuts. It definitely wasn't the angle for mine. I looked at it ever which way.

On another note I like the blue with the grey section in the bezel.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Have the black incoming from LIW. Like most here, I'm hoping it will wear on the smaller side of 43.8. I have a 6.75" wrist so for a long time I didn't consider watches of this size. I have tried a Turtle and a Sumo and they were both bearable. The lug to lug height is really the key. 48mm should JUST make it on my wrist anyway. We will see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> I have the BL Samurai, I can assure you it's even.


 Congratulations, you've won the Seiko lottery. Now if you have a minute or two do some googling or better yet check out the longislandwatch video posted earlier, all three on there have uneven crowns. I even checked pictures of BL edition and some are even like the one posted earlier in the thread and yours, some aren't like the other one posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

VHD said:


> Congratulations, you've won the Seiko lottery. Now if you have a minute or two do some googling or better yet check out the longislandwatch video posted earlier, all three on there have uneven crowns. I even checked pictures of BL edition and some are even like the one posted earlier in the thread and yours, some aren't like the other one posted earlier in the thread.


For better or worse, I think it's a design decision. Whenever I've encountered Seiko QC issues, it's never this apparent. Also, you can't find a pic anywhere that shows it dead center of the crown. I could see it bothering plenty of people, but I'll have to wear mine to see if it's a deal breaker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

This one looks fine. Could be angle but I don't think so. Seiko have been really disappointing recently. It looks like the only way to get a quality Seiko is to get a Grand Seiko whereas in the past mid-range pieces were pretty good qc wise too.


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm going for the Pepsi myself. Need at least classic Pepsi in every collection. Got it at 20% off pre-order. Coming soon, so they say.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

VHD said:


> Congratulations, you've won the Seiko lottery. Now if you have a minute or two do some googling or better yet check out the longislandwatch video posted earlier, all three on there have uneven crowns. I even checked pictures of BL edition and some are even like the one posted earlier in the thread and yours, some aren't like the other one posted earlier in the thread.


Seems to me that you are reading too much from videos and pictures, and taking the excuse of "too many faulty ones for me to consider buying". The one I have is 100% fine.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

VHD said:


> I noticed something that might have killed it for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the angle in which the pictures are taken. I've handled the blue lagoon Samurai, the crowns are in perfect alignment with the crown guards.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

El @ said:


> Seems to me that you are reading too much from videos and pictures, and taking the excuse of "too many faulty ones for me to consider buying". The one I have is 100% fine.


That puts my mind at ease then.

PS can you post a pic of your watch from the front and from the crown side to make me even more relaxed please? Both as straight as you can of course.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

flame2000 said:


> It's the angle in which the pictures are taken.


Actually Seiko uses CAD renderings, not pictures, for 99% of their marketing material.


----------



## apriliamille (Apr 5, 2017)

pinkybrain said:


> Where's the titanium version! That's what it will take to put me over the edge.
> 
> Regarding the beat rate, I have a strong personal preference for slow-beat movements, from both an aesthetic and engineering standpoint. However, it would still be nice to see the 6r15 in more watches.


i know the samurai has some more "sharp angles" and more of a flat side to the case but wouldnt this put it into the shogun zone if it was titanium?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think there will be any Titanium version, that's a minor detail and too expensive in the eyes of decision makers. The present Seiko strategy is to make a easy buck with reissues of past glories (turtles, 62MAS, Giugiaro and now the Samurai), each one in its price range. In my imagination these are decided by marketing droids that don't even wear a watch.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

jerouy said:


> LIW has the US market models. I would expect those "international" models from Aisa will be considerably cheaper. Probably close to $300?


Pepsi bezel looks great in the video. I originally liked the black but looked a bit bland.

Too bad they're all sold out at LIW.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

pokpok said:


> Pepsi bezel looks great in the video. I originally liked the black but looked a bit bland.
> 
> Too bad they're all sold out at LIW.


All versions or just Pepsi? Damn that was fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> All versions or just Pepsi? Damn that was fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All out of stock. And probably it's because of not the selling speed but the limited amount policy as stated in another thread...


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

VHD said:


>


How nice the original hour hand is! The new one is totally miss-placed on that dial. Thanks Seiko for screwing up a clean and nice design!


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

countingseconds said:


> How nice the original hour hand is! The new one is totally miss-placed on that dial. Thanks Seiko for screwing up a clean and nice design!


You are so right, I was just thinking about it today...they got it so wrong.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

countingseconds said:


> How nice the original hour hand is! The new one is totally miss-placed on that dial. Thanks Seiko for screwing up a clean and nice design!


Yeah I have to agree. I don't dislike the new hands or dial, but the old one looks much nicer. The hands and markers look much more classy.


----------



## vohkuhl (Dec 27, 2014)

Did the Samurai ever come in a smaller size? 44mm is definitely big and I have 6.75" wrist. Can anyone with similar wrist size snap a shot for reference?

Edit: Just saw the Long Island Watch review. I'm definitely tempted, though I do prefer the aesthetics of the Titanium version.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> Yeah I have to agree. I don't dislike the new hands or dial, but the old one looks much nicer. The hands and markers look much more classy.


Exactly: classy and timeless. What a shame....


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

To be honest old hour hand wouldn't necessarily work that well with the new dial (markers). They could have simply left the hand/dial combo as it was and nobody would have complained.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

VHD said:


> To be honest old hour hand wouldn't necessarily work that well with the new dial (markers). They could have simply left the hand/dial combo as it was and nobody would have complained.


You are 100% right. Crown is NOT center. Also, bezel is NOT aligned. I'm pretty sure I'm "out" on Seiko. This is ridiculous. 
(I sort of want to try the SPB/62MAS though)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Also notice how high the date sits in the date window. Go couple of pages back and compare that with below. Neither are aligned correctly. Oh Seiko, why do you have to be so ....ing greedy? Or do you think we'll buy everything you throw at us just because you reissue designs loved by Seiko nuts?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

VHD said:


> Also notice how high the date sits in the date window. Go couple of pages back and compare that with below. Neither are aligned correctly. Oh Seiko, why do you have to be so ....ing greedy? Or do you think we'll buy everything you throw at us just because you reissue designs loved by Seiko nuts?


The watch in the post you're referring to with the high date shows about 11:30. The date is probably just starting to switch over around midnight which is why it looks to be sitting high.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Still think this will be the best of the bunch.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> The watch in the post you're referring to with the high date shows about 11:30. The date is probably just starting to switch over around midnight which is why it looks to be sitting high.


If this was the case it would be sitting low and uneven.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

VHD said:


> Also notice how high the date sits in the date window. Go couple of pages back and compare that with below. Neither are aligned correctly. Oh Seiko, why do you have to be so ....ing greedy? Or do you think we'll buy everything you throw at us just because you reissue designs loved by Seiko nuts?


I noticed the date alignment too, which sits very low. However this isn't new at all. I have three quartz tuna from two different generations, the date all sits low in the window. Also the day wheel is sitting at an angle. This along with chapter ring, bezel insert and second hand alignment are all persisting QC issues.

I too was bother by these imperfections but there really isn't much you can do about it except learn to live with it.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

I must say, all my Seiko's were either 6R15 or BFK's. They were all as perfect as they could be. That said I had a SPORK and had to return it because it was minging quality wise (but also it was half price of Seiko's recent releases from this range, if I recall correctly). So maybe I'm expecting too much.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> You are 100% right. Crown is NOT center. Also, bezel is NOT aligned. I'm pretty sure I'm "out" on Seiko. This is ridiculous.
> (I sort of want to try the SPB/62MAS though)
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics...

And...it looks like your date window is sitting lower compared to this Blue Lagoon Samurai. The date window is "centered" to the 3 o'clock hour marker.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Well,

I was used to getting Seikos with misaligned dials and chapter rings but now we have to get used to misaligned crowns?

What is the problem Seiko? Do you have a guy drilling crown holes in the cases by hand? Cannot afford CNC tooling?

I had this one high on my wish list for 2017 but it just fell down a few places. I think I'll get a used one instead and ask for side crown pics before pulling the trigger.


Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm glad I saw this thread. Been staring at the blue lagoon for a while now but was looking into the newer versions. I could only hope these are isolated incidents.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Waffle dial + uneven crown, a big NO to me,


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is definitely one to look and try on in person before pulling the trigger. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> You are 100% right. Crown is NOT center. Also, bezel is NOT aligned. I'm pretty sure I'm "out" on Seiko. This is ridiculous.
> (I sort of want to try the SPB/62MAS though)
> 
> 
> ...


I very rarely have any QC issues with my seikos but this crown guard situation is very poor.
hey should have designed it to hug the crown more, its too wide with too much gap between each side.
And the centring of the crown here is terrible, poor form from seiko.
None of this effects my love for seiko at all but its poor form from their design team and factory none the less.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

What I don't get is how can they mess it up so badly. Unless they make these watches using cheapest labour who drill holes in cases using hand-eye method. Then again this still wouldn't explain the chapter ring and date window (and who knows what else) alignments.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

VHD said:


> What I don't get is how can they mess it up so badly. Unless they make these watches using cheapest labour who drill holes in cases using hand-eye method. Then again this still wouldn't explain the chapter ring and date window (and who knows what else) alignments.


All machinery goes out of calibration when you are doing long runs, what we are seeing here is machinery thats gone out of calibration, the drill has drifted on the machine at the end of a long run and it hasnt been picked up.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Cobia said:


> All machinery goes out of calibration when you are doing long runs, what we are seeing here is machinery thats gone out of calibration, the drill has drifted on the machine at the end of a long run and it hasnt been picked up.


Sounds legit, but this would be unacceptable in a small local machine shop in my hometown managed by 2-3 guys.

I cannot believe that a huge corporation like Seiko release stuff like this in 2017 with all the tools, staff and $$ at their disposition.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Sounds legit, but this would be unacceptable in a small local machine shop in my hometown managed by 2-3 guys.
> 
> I cannot believe that a huge corporation like Seiko release stuff like this in 2017 with all the tools, staff and $$ at their disposition.
> 
> ...


They should have alarms when things drift out of calibration, its very poor form.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Cobia said:


> All machinery goes out of calibration when you are doing long runs, what we are seeing here is machinery thats gone out of calibration, the drill has drifted on the machine at the end of a long run and it hasnt been picked up.


 Long run... they only started coming to market and I've not seen one (bar the LE Blue Lagoons) that has correctly aligned crown. You'd have thought that they would aim to have the first batch of an eagerly anticipated rerelease sorted out so that they are as close to perfect as possible.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

I still couldn't help but order a Pepsi version...
Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

wow... those off center crowns... forget fixing existing QC issues (alignment) ..add new QC problems wonky drilled crown holes... 

Seiko has clearly run out of F*cks ... to give.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

VHD said:


> Long run... they only started coming to market and I've not seen one (bar the LE Blue Lagoons) that has correctly aligned crown. You'd have thought that they would aim to have the first batch of an eagerly anticipated rerelease sorted out so that they are as close to perfect as possible.


I long run without calibration can be a matter of days, a long run meaning a long time between recalibration.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Could I ask one of you fine gentlemen with a new samurai to measure the bezel insert diameter for me? I have an SBDA003 that's seen a hard life and could use a new bezel, be nice if a new one fit.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wildmans85 said:


> Could I ask one of you fine gentlemen with a new samurai to measure the bezel insert diameter for me? I have an SBDA003 that's seen a hard life and could use a new bezel, be nice if a new one fit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


sure thing. Will have it on tomorrow. Do you want the overall diamter as you requested as well as the thickness?


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

mikekilo725 said:


> sure thing. Will have it on tomorrow. Do you want the overall diamter as you requested as well as the thickness?


Yeah that'd be great Mike, cheers, inside diameter to the glass would be good too while you're at it.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Wildmans85 said:


> Yeah that'd be great Mike, cheers, inside diameter to the glass would be good too while you're at it.


Insert ID is 32.5mm, OD is 41mm.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

ffnc1020 said:


> Insert ID is 32.5mm, OD is 41mm.


Beauty thanks ffnc1020.

Just measured my SBDA and I'm getting ID 31.5mm, OD 40mm, damn. It was worth a try 😁


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Wildmans85 said:


> Beauty thanks ffnc1020.
> 
> Just measured my SBDA and I'm getting ID 31.5mm, OD 40mm, damn. It was worth a try 


No problem at all. I am actually jealous of you having the old blue samurai. I think seiko bumped up the overall size so most likely the components are not interchangeable.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

ffnc1020 said:


> No problem at all. I am actually jealous of you having the old blue samurai. I think seiko bumped up the overall size so most likely the components are not interchangeable.


You might not be so jealous if you saw my SBDA003 it's seen a hard life , it's previous owner was a mechanic and never took it off so it's been beaten around. Still a great watch, the Ti is great.

Maybe we're cynical but I think you're right on the non interchangeable parts.

Thanks again.


----------



## akira112 (Mar 29, 2013)

I was so set on getting this at launch but the crown issue is really having me rethink this.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

akira112 said:


> I was so set on getting this at launch but the crown issue is really having me rethink this.


Same here.

Wait and get one used on f29 in a few months.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

They're starting to pop up on eBay if anyone is interested in picking one up.


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

My 2 turtles have misaligned chapter ring. Ok well no more for me. I wont get any seikos until they address this. And i dont want play hit or miss game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

pokpok said:


> They're starting to pop up on eBay if anyone is interested in picking one up.


Yes, I saw them.

They are all using Seiko stock pictures of the watch with the dreaded misaligned crown on it too.

Very inspiring.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Keirosen (Jul 28, 2016)

Had a hell of a time choosing which one I wanted. Went with the Gold and Black.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

How did you like the Pepsi? And how does the rubber feel? Post more pics please.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I still prefer the original SBDA - no need to make it bigger (I presume the movement isn't any larger, Seiko don't vary much there), and the new 12 o'clock marker is a bit chunky for my taste.

To be fair, still a nice watch, and the old ones are kind of pricey now. I can only hope that the availability of the new one drives down the price of the old!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I think I'll wait for the Sharky version.

Maybe they'll use the proper Samurai hands and everything will be lined up properly (crown and dial/insert). And it will use sapphire crystal and be priced at 200$

Kidding aside, I like this release but there is too much downsides to make it a must buy at 500$. The misaligned crown issue was the final nail in the coffin (for now!).

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## apriliamille (Apr 5, 2017)

Keirosen said:


> View attachment 12227474
> 
> View attachment 12227490
> 
> Had a hell of a time choosing which one I wanted. Went with the Gold and Black.


are my eyes shot or is this crown looking decently centered?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

apriliamille said:


> are my eyes shot or is this crown looking decently centered?


In the above shot, only the Pepsi appears flawed, the other 2 look okay.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Black and the Gold one look really good. The samurai for the right price is an interesting piece.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Any word when these bad boys will start hitting stores the likes of Seiya and Amazon?


----------



## creod (Feb 13, 2017)

Itching to get the SRPB53 - a few places online are selling and one on eBay - waiting for LIW.com to stock them soon as they are second to none with customer service and reputation


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

creod said:


> Itching to get the SRPB53 - a few places online are selling and one on eBay - waiting for LIW.com to stock them soon as they are second to none with customer service and reputation


Hi,

I asked Higuchi about this watch a few months ago to reserve one.

He told me that this is a non-JDM release and they won't sell them.

Probably sure that Seiya and other Japanese resellers won't have them too.

S.

EDIT: Sorry, the reply was destined to Ixnastynotch..

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

My Pepsi just arrived today and alignment of the bezel and crown looks fine to my non ion microscope aided eye. Love the waffle. Got it at 20% off so can't complain. It's a Samurai, not a Patek Philippe so I'm more than happy with how all the parts come together. Happy to have my first Pepsi watch. Very much like the modern take on retro in a fun very reasonably priced watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Got my Pepsi today as well. The alignment of the crown is off a little, but is not a deal breaker for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

I love the Samurai - Design, the most appealing Seiko Diver


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

74notserpp said:


> Got my Pepsi today as well. The alignment of the crown is off a little, but is not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is unacceptable IMO. I'd return this for a refund/exchange.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is unacceptable IMO. I'd return this for a refund/exchange.
> 
> ...


The last pic looking side on at the crown, there is not much in it imo. 
The crown guard design exaggerates the misalignment when viewing from the front if not looking exactly square on.
In saying that, my blue lagoon is bang on, so not sure why the Pepsi isn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

My Pepsi crown is spot on dead center, so it appears not all of them are off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Ive no doubt seiko will have a lot of these returned and the problems already been fixed.
Its poor calibration and id highly doubt that it will continue in further releases.

It would be interesting to see if the serial numbers of these off centred crown are similar, id be guessing they have all come off the one machine in the one place.

I sometimes think that Seiko try and get away with sending this stuff out instead of doing the right thing and scrapping the problem part, in this case the case.
They rely on people not sending them back or not even noticing because theres millions of regular joes out there, not on forums who dont know any better and who dont really care.

Ive no problems with the odd misaligned chapter ring or speck of dust in sub $500 watches but crowns not being centred is poor form and would bug the hell out of me, its not good enough from seiko on this particular model.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

^This.

If I can get a Sharky 6105 homage made by a hobbyist in China with sapphire crystal, NH35 hacking movement and everything tight and centered for 150$, there is no reason that Seiko can't do the same on a 500$ watch.

Hopefully they sort it out and next batches will be spot on because they are really nice watches.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

fisker said:


> My Pepsi crown is spot on dead center, so it appears not all of them are off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please add a pic?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

74notserpp said:


> The last pic looking side on at the crown, there is not much in it imo.


 The only way it could get worse is if the crown rubbed against the guard. If I was you I'd get it exchanged without hesitation.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

^This.

Do not accept a BNIB flawed watch like this unless it comes with a serious discount.

If you ever decide to resell it for some reason, be prepared to take a huge hit on the resale value. 


Let Seiko deal with it and get you a nice straight watch from the start.

S.



Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

74notserpp said:


>


 I have an alternative theory, based on this picture. If the crown was offset that would mean that the movement would also have to be offset by couple degrees, meaning the date couldn't be aligned with the bottom of the window like it is in this picture. Or the whole dial/movement combo would have to be offset by the same amount but then the difference would be clearly visible if we were to draw a straight line from the crown through bezel, chapter ring and date window.

So if it's not the hole in the case that's messed up that would leave the crown guards to be uneven, meaning the case has been cast unevenly...


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Are the crown guards the same size? Possibly an alignment error when the guards were being machined? Unacceptable QC.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

VHD said:


> I have an alternative theory, based on this picture. If the crown was offset that would mean that the movement would also have to be offset by couple degrees, meaning the date couldn't be aligned with the bottom of the window like it is in this picture. Or the whole dial/movement combo would have to be offset by the same amount but then the difference would be clearly visible if we were to draw a straight line from the crown through bezel, chapter ring and date window.
> 
> So if it's not the hole in the case that's messed up that would leave the crown guards to be uneven, meaning the case has been cast unevenly...


Good point! I think the crown guards are messed up. And this is not a dirty cheap watch!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

For those interested in getting a Pepsi one...

I just sent an email to Marc (LongIslandWatches owner) and asked him to check an SRPB053 in his stock to check if the crown is off-center or okay. I told him that I wanted to get one but if the crown is not centered, I would have to send it back.

He replied promptly by telling me that the random box he opened to check, the Samurai inside had an off-centered crown.....

Looks like I'll wait it out a bit, but what is worse is that all the returned watches with bad crowns will be back in stock at some places. I will ask for a picture before buying for sure or ask the seller.

Hope it helps,

S.


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Those who are authorised sellers presumably send the faulty stock back to Seiko... who presumably might say it's within their tolerance. I'm going to watch the situation develop over the coming months but for the moment I'm out.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm very curious to know what went wrong on the production. I will eventually get a SRPB49 but I guess that's gonna be a long wait until all the bad batch will not be out there anymore.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

PKC said:


> I'm very curious to know what went wrong on the production. I will eventually get a SRPB49 but I guess that's gonna be a long wait until all the bad batch will not be out there anymore.


Same here. I'm in wait mode. I was happy to see they hit Amazon and dissapointed to see even the product shots they are using show the off center crown issue. That's just terrible. You know that issue is way too common if there own Marketing and sales people didn't notice the issue when they created the product shots for online retail use.

My gen 1 white Sammy will hold me over til Seiko fixes the QA issue.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Anyone know what the going prices are for these? Are they LE? Also what do you mean by reissue? Was there a vintage/older variation of this in the past? I'm not too new to Seiko, but I guess I am still lacking information in many aspects. So I never even knew the Samurai line existed lol


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

NegNoodles said:


> Anyone know what the going prices are for these? Are they LE? Also what do you mean by reissue? Was there a vintage/older variation of this in the past? I'm not too new to Seiko, but I guess I am still lacking information in many aspects. So I never even knew the Samurai line existed lol


Hi,

Only the Blue Lagoon version are a LE. The others are standard Seiko Prospex divers.

So far, only a handful of retailers sold them and they are all mostly Seiko AD's. From the bunch, Long Island Watches has them for about 375-400$ depending on the version.

Wait a bit, they will fix the crooked crowns and the price will drop.

If you want to but one now, ask for a real picture of the watch you are going to get and not a "stock" photo. So far, only LIW agreed to my request and he could not find one with a straight drilled crown after opening a few random boxes so I had to pass for now. 400$ is a lot of cash a flawed product.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, I did not know about the off centered crown when I ordered, was more concerned about the chapter ring and specifically asked that they ship one that was correctly aligned. I ordered from LIW and expect it to arrive tomorrow. I am not going to keep it unless it's right. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

AFG08 said:


> Unfortunately, I did not know about the off centered crown when I ordered, was more concerned about the chapter ring and specifically asked that they ship one that was correctly aligned. I ordered from LIW and expect it to arrive tomorrow. I am not going to keep it unless it's right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,

I asked Marc himself about these issues and if he will return the faulty watches to Seiko and get new ones.

His answer was that "Seiko couldn't care less about these issues and they don't consider it a defect since the watch is functioning normally".

These should not have left Seiko factory, end of story. Greatly cheapens the brand image IMO.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Personally not surprised at the QC issues, or Seiko not wanting to deal with them, from the SKX, Sumo to the Turtle all have problems. Wait until the SPB051/53 come out, I'll bet they'll have QC issues also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply

Wait...crooked crowns? What do you mean? Also are they available in Canada? Like in-store ones.\
I'm from Toronto btw, and we have a great deal of Seiko ADs here but they only specialize in NA ones and only one (I believe) carries JDM and he has to order everything ahead of time.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Picked up a gently pre-owned Shogun instead, but might be tempted back to the Samurai if the QC horror stories abate...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

NegNoodles said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Wait...crooked crowns? What do you mean? Also are they available in Canada? Like in-store ones.\
> I'm from Toronto btw, and we have a great deal of Seiko ADs here but they only specialize in NA ones and only one (I believe) carries JDM and he has to order everything ahead of time.


Hi,

You will probably eventually find them in your local Seiko AD at one point; these are not JDM releases.

I asked Higuchi back in April if he can get one and he told me that these were not sold in Japan, only worldwide release.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## akira112 (Mar 29, 2013)

Is the crown issue on the Blue Lagoon as well or only isolated to these?


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

I picked up a reissue black Sammie and while it has defects, it's still a great watch and I got a better price after pointing out the flaws. Won't help it's resale value, but I rarely flip em.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

akira112 said:


> Is the crown issue on the Blue Lagoon as well or only isolated to these?


I just took a close look at my BL crown and it looks fine to me. Maybe others can weigh in too...


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

I still don´t like the bezel insert. The hour markers look a bit better now, but still doesn´t harmonize with the triangle on 12. Just my 0,02 €


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I received mine a few days ago. Everything looks fine on it. Crown is centered and no alignment problems. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

AFG08 said:


> I received mine a few days ago. Everything looks fine on it. Crown is centered and no alignment problems.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,

What model is it and where did you get it from?

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's the black version on the bracelet. I've looked it over pretty closely and everything seems to be as it should. No pics for now as it's packed away for a vacation trip in the morning. I bought it from Long Island Watch and asked them to check for alignment problems and apparently they did. I really like the watch, the only issue I have with it is that it's running +15 spd, not terrible and within specs but still, I wish it was a little better. It's early though, it may settle down a bit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

akira112 said:


> Is the crown issue on the Blue Lagoon as well or only isolated to these?


mine looks ok as well.








the new samurai for asia market have the misalignment issue as well... (not my picture)








saw some in person today and yes the crown misalignment is pretty obvious and does bother me. not goin to buy any till they fix the issue.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

The alignment of the crown on mine looks fine!


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

slow_mo said:


> The alignment of the crown on mine looks fine!


 It looks perfect, because it's not visible.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> The alignment of the crown on mine looks fine!


I didn't know the blue version was already available. Where did you buy it?


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Got mine today. Bracelet off and StrapCo rubber on.
Crown is a 10th of a millimeter off.
Don't realy think I can complain about that.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

PKC said:


> I didn't know the blue version was already available. Where did you buy it?


Bought it from Singapore.


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

For me the gilt dial once it arrrived in Malaysia. Have to try in on before I get one. But I think it is either Samurai or turtle. But turtle case is so comfortable... But like this dial


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

will the crown misalignment affect the WR of the watch?? anyone tested?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

It's amazing . . . almost all vendors have pictures of the Blue Lagoon that clearly show non-centered crowns. This is weird.
That would indicate that properly-centered crowns must be in the minority. Just waiting for Seiko to say, nah, that's normal. :roll:


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> It's amazing . . . almost all vendors have pictures of the Blue Lagoon that clearly show non-centered crowns. This is weird.
> That would indicate that properly-centered crowns must be in the minority. Just waiting for Seiko to say, nah, that's normal. :roll:


its actually pretty tricky to see the alignment from the top. as shown from my picture, slight tilt of the camera will give you a picture of an offset crown. only way to see is from the side.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

VHD said:


> It looks perfect, because it's not visible.


Looks ok to me.


----------



## akira112 (Mar 29, 2013)

Time to hunt for a blue lagoon! Thanks for all the pics of the crown everyone!


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

slow_mo said:


> Looks ok to me.


Indeed, it looks pretty good. Well done sir.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

grabbed a black samurai today. 








crown is straight on mine...even tho its not obvious in the pic. 
checked out the rest in stores here, all looked fine too.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a blue lagoon and the crown looks fine on it. I just ordered the 51 today from Long Island , so keeping my fingers crossed on it being good. It won't really bother me either way. For the money involved here, I just can't get that jacked up about it.
Kevin


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Got mine last Thursday Pepsi Samurai 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Just sharing 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

vjlbl said:


> will the crown misalignment affect the WR of the watch?? anyone tested?


'Crown' misalignment is a misnomer, what people actually mean is the bezel pip at the top of the dial doesn't align exactly to the 12 o'clock marker? Not sure if I'm wrong here? Anyway bezel alignment has no effect on WR.
Since you're buying the watch from an AD in Malaysia, check to make sure everything is aligned before parting with your hard earned cash.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

obomomomo said:


> 'Crown' misalignment is a misnomer, what people actually mean is the bezel pip at the top of the dial doesn't align exactly to the 12 o'clock marker? Not sure if I'm wrong here? Anyway bezel alignment has no effect on WR.
> Since you're buying the watch from an AD in Malaysia, check to make sure everything is aligned before parting with your hard earned cash.


No look at the photos above in the thread. The hole for the crown between the crown lugs has been drilled off-center in the cases of many of these watches. The bezel alignment and chapter alignment is just another potential Seiko problem. That said I don't see how the crown misalignment would affect the water resistance unless the crown couldn't screw down all the way.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

My BL looks just fine. Might order the black version as I just picked up the srpa21 pepsi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Went to the Seiko store in Gloucester, all were perfectly centered.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

walrusmonger said:


> Went to the Seiko store in Gloucester, all were perfectly centered.


As in Gloucester, MA?

I thought the only one around was in the Wrentham outlets


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Rubber off. Nato on.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

SiSetts said:


> Rubber off. Nato on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

I know this watch has not been out more than a couple months, but I find myself wondering if and how hard it would be to source and change out he bezel inserts. Anybody done it yet?


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I got my Blue Lagoon Samurai today and yeah, it's pretty awesome. Granted, I'm an unabashed Seiko Fanboy (Monster, BFK, Turtle, Sumo, SKX, Tuna, SSC019) so this one looks immediately familiar right out of the box. The difference is that this the first Seiko I've ever had with a gradient dial and it really takes it up a notch aesthetically. I've been disappointed by the grayish tone seen in blue dial divers that I had high hopes for (Oris Aquis, Borealis Cascais) so I've flipped those and now have something that really pleases my eye. Alignment of the chapter ring and bezel is spot-on, although it appears the six o'clock index has been placed about half a millimeter to the right. It's very minor and not enough to warrant returning the watch. The crown is perfectly centered.

I'm not a bracelet guy so I immediately mounted the watch on a ToxicNATO Colorectal Cancer Awareness bright blue strap that I think suits the watch very well. Despite the 44mm case size, the watch wears small on my 7-1/4 inch wrist due to the 48mm lug-to-lug distance. I like the style of the knurling on the bezel and crown -- very industrial and different from most diver watches. Of course the lume is brilliant. Hands from the Monster coordinate with the applied indices very nicely and the yellow 12-3-6-9 marks on the chapter ring and on the tip of the second hand add a nice playful splash of alternate color. We'll see how the 4R35 settles in, but I expect it to be like all my other Seiko, Borealis, and Deep Blue divers with the same movement -- good enough but nothing to write home about.

Overall, I'm quite pleased with this watch and am glad I was able to get one before this Blue Lagoon variant disappears forever.


----------



## akira112 (Mar 29, 2013)

What the bracelet model # that I should be searching for?
I got one with rubber on the way.

Thanks


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey you aspiring warriors! 

This thread from a member of the German watchboard uhrforum.de has great pictures of the SRPB49, the blue one:

https://uhrforum.de/der-weg-der-samurai-seiko-srpb49k1-new-blue-samurai-t317485

The posts #16, #23 (on a Nato-strap) and #26 (on a rubber) have further pictures.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)




----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

Everdying said:


> View attachment 12410421


Beautiful shot.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

akira112 said:


> What the bracelet model # that I should be searching for?
> I got one with rubber on the way.
> 
> Thanks


Looks like Long Island Watch has them https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_M0FPA37J9_Watch_Bracelet_p/m0fpa37j9.htm


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

What is the lug width for these? Just want to make sure I have the right sized nato's for one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My Blue Lagoon arrived this week. Nice dial, unique case shape. Bracelet is kinda rattly, but comfortable enough and the end links match the case well.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

pic from another local forum and I think the extended set of hands look better than those monster's though I initially found those monster still acceptable.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

seikomatic said:


> pic from another local forum and I think the extended set of hands look better than those monster's though I initially found those monster still acceptable.
> 
> View attachment 12415781


Nice.That vampire hour hand stops me from getting this watch. You have fixed that problem, ha


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Azilla21 said:


> What is the lug width for these? Just want to make sure I have the right sized nato's for one.


Lug width is 22mm


----------



## Icycas (Feb 1, 2017)

Amazing watch. I liked the blue, didn't get it. There's the titanium one as well. Then the regular production back came out. Nice too. Price holds.


----------



## Wiggzero9 (May 31, 2017)

Are there ones made in Japan and Malaysia? I have a 007J and I want to get one of one of the SRPB51 but I would pay a little more for a Japanese version if they have both. Most seem to say the movement is Japanese but what about made.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Not sure if this is still an issue. I was at Time Zone today and all of their Sammy crowns were perfectly centered. After playing with them I can easily see how a photo not perfectly centered would give the allusion of the crown being off.

After seeing these in the flesh, I have to admit these are very cool divers. The waffle dial is a nice change of pace for Seiko divers


Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

Dark sammy..
All is good..

Waffle








Waffle 2








Batik


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't own a Samurai... yet. Really caught the vintage bug right now, and my wife has strongly encouraged me to stop buying so many Seikos. But still... one of these will be mine. Perhaps the blue lagoon?


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow, I was hoping to see some awesome photos and seriously consider putting one of these on my Christmas / 2018 wish-list. After seeing all the QC issues I'm just furious and disillusioned with Seiko as a brand. This is disgraceful.

Edit: the more recent ones look okay. Perhaps they did resolve their QC issues.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

kaptenmlaar said:


> Dark sammy..
> All is good..
> 
> Batik
> View attachment 12421433


Chapter ring is definitely a bit off (I've seen worse ones) but the crown looks good. It's such a shame Seiko can't fix these minor issues.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> Chapter ring is definitely a bit off (I've seen worse ones) but the crown looks good. It's such a shame Seiko can't fix these minor issues.


A little bit hard to take pictures

Maybe not perfect, but ok to me..


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm so tempted to order the SRPB51 right now, stop me please.

Edit: Ah nevermind, I've just been reading back through the thread and good old Seiko "Quality Control" has put me off anyway.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Sheesh for under $1K it's not gonna get much better than this.



kaptenmlaar said:


> A little bit hard to take pictures
> 
> Maybe not perfect, but ok to me..
> 
> ...


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks good to me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

Any chance on padi version..?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

kaptenmlaar said:


> Any chance on padi version..?


It appears so. 



burns78 said:


> January 2018?


----------



## jschleim18 (Jun 19, 2015)

I've taken apart a Seiko SRP turtle and the reason for the misaligned chapter ring lied within the case itself. The divot where the chapter ring sits in was off-center. Terrible quality control on their part. Then you can have to shave the dimple on the chapter ring and re-align it.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Picked up an SRPB51 yesterday. Crown, chapter ring, date dial all in perfect alignment.

Absolutely digging the textured dial.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

How do you guys think the dial looks in person? When I see all of these videos and photos of close up shots of this watch the dial really just looks like a cheap piece of plastic to me and seems to ruin the look (I know it is just a cheap piece of plastic like nearly every other watch dial out there but you know what I mean). I'm guessing it looks a lot better when you don't see it so close up?


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

On the SRPB51 bezel, what is its color from 0 to 15? 

In some pix it looks gray, and in others it looks like brown or bronze.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

wpbmike said:


> On the SRPB51 bezel, what is its color from 0 to 15?
> 
> In some pix it looks gray, and in others it looks like brown or bronze.


Grey


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Desk Diving








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Unsure about this watch (in store shot which was allowed). As this is a 44mm case diameter it seems like the watch is a little big. what do you guys think?


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it looks fine on you but some will say It may be a teeny weeny big.

If you really like it, go for it as it shouldn't matter what others say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm wondering why the second hand isn't red like it's supposed to be.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> I'm wondering why the second hand isn't red like it's supposed to be.


I think all the Padi versions gets them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> I'm wondering why the second hand isn't red like it's supposed to be.


because thats blue...not black.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Right the black and Pepsi have red second hands. And a former question was if the dial looks cheap: NO ist doesnt. Looks pretty good and high quality!


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

I love the the looks of the *SRPB51K1,*both online and in the metal. But when I tried it on, while visiting a seiko boutique, it just did not feel right. I wasn't "perfect"... maybe too big, maybe to heavy for me. Too bad, as it is beautiful.

I actually thought a lot about it and decided not to buy. Some days I regret it, but I usually think it was the best decision. I'm contemplating a shogun now, But I don't think I will be able to see and try one before buying, so we'll see...


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

clee_168 said:


> Unsure about this watch (in store shot which was allowed). As this is a 44mm case diameter it seems like the watch is a little big. what do you guys think?
> View attachment 12436421


To me it looks just a little to big. Very doable if you enjoyed it, but I ended up passing on it for this exact reason


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Psicodom said:


> I love the the looks of the *SRPB51K1,*both online and in the metal. But when I tried it on, while visiting a seiko boutique, it just did not feel right. I wasn't "perfect"... maybe too big, maybe to heavy for me. Too bad, as it is beautiful.
> 
> I actually thought a lot about it and decided not to buy. Some days I regret it, but I usually think it wa Ethel best decision. I'm contemplating a shogun now, But I don't think I will be able to see and try one before buying, so we'll see...


Pity the Shogun doesn't come with Pepsi bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just received my Samurai.

Love it except for the bezel "gap"

Anyone have similar, or is this normal?

Thanks




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

The bezel is about 2mm larger at both ends of the lugs (6 & 12) and at 3 & 9 which accentuates it in a photo at 100%

Having said that there is a very small gap of maybe 0.5mm, here's mine.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

V-Twin said:


> The bezel is about 2mm larger at both ends of the lugs (6 & 12) and at 3 & 9 which accentuates it in a photo at 100%
> 
> Having said that there is a very small gap of maybe 0.5mm, here's mine.
> View attachment 12444703
> ...


Thanks. Mine moves down a bit if you apply vertical pressure at six o clock, but otherwise no back play or any other movement.
I just do not like to see that amount of light when looking side on. I think I get a bit obsessive, until I buy a new watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

bigduke6 said:


> Thanks. Mine moves down a bit if you apply vertical pressure at six o clock, but otherwise no back play or any other movement.
> I just do not like to see that amount of light when looking side on. I think I get a bit obsessive, until I buy a new watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I push the bezel down at all 12 o'clock, there is no play at all, it sits dead flat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> I'm so tempted to order the SRPB51 right now, stop me please.
> 
> Edit: Ah nevermind, I've just been reading back through the thread and good old Seiko "Quality Control" has put me off anyway.


I hope it's. It like the construction market. Same laborers working on cracker jack houses that are building custom homes.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Wearing it on a pvd bracelet from strapcode. Change to sapphire too









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## peppaz (Aug 7, 2017)

Finally a Seiko with a with an aligned chapter ring - just came in today from Hong Kong


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No alignment issues here.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Lug to lug? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I think I've decided that this watch is that good looking that I don't even really care if I get one with a misaligned crown, think I might go for it. I think I'm going to have to pay the full price of nearly £400 though if I want to buy it in the UK. I can't see a new better looking Seiko diver for that price or close to it though so far. I know the Sumo can be had for not much more and it has a better movement but I don't like the look of it. The only other one I've had my eye on is the SRP637.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> I think I've decided that this watch is that good looking that I don't even really care if I get one with a misaligned crown, think I might go for it. I think I'm going to have to pay the full price of nearly £400 though if I want to buy it in the UK. I can't see a new better looking Seiko diver for that price or close to it though so far. I know the Sumo can be had for not much more and it has a better movement but I don't like the look of it. The only other one I've had my eye on is the SRP637.


You have our blessing to proceed with your purchase.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Lug to lug?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


49mm using a ruler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

clyde_frog said:


> I think I've decided that this watch is that good looking that I don't even really care if I get one with a misaligned crown, think I might go for it. I think I'm going to have to pay the full price of nearly £400 though if I want to buy it in the UK. I can't see a new better looking Seiko diver for that price or close to it though so far. I know the Sumo can be had for not much more and it has a better movement but I don't like the look of it. The only other one I've had my eye on is the SRP637.


Check the forums for el, I think he has one, EU based so no customs tax

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Check the forums for el, I think he has one, EU based so no customs tax
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I looked but he's selling it for £360, it would be only £20 more if I ordered it from a UK website that is an authorised Seiko dealer.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

clyde_frog said:


> The only other one I've had my eye on is the SRP637.


Having had both the new Samurai and Baby Tuna side by side, I have to say that the SRP felt so much better built, and of higher quality. Just mho. I still like the Samurai, but it didn't feel as solid as the BT.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

What's the bracelet like? Does it have screwed links or pins? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> What's the bracelet like? Does it have screwed links or pins?


Pin and collar system, like all of Seiko's middle range. Bracelet is comfortable, looks pretty good on the wrist, and has the usual stamped metal clasp.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

shot using a huawei p9 with its pure monochrome sensor.
lighting provided by a zebralight sc52w and diffused sunlight.
a little bit of photoshop touch up here n there.


----------



## osbertc0ol (Aug 28, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> No alignment issues here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May i know the colour of the strap, and where did you get that?

Been looking for the strap for the blue samurai, and this lookin very nice.

Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

osbertc0ol said:


> May i know the colour of the strap, and where did you get that?
> 
> Been looking for the strap for the blue samurai, and this lookin very nice.
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-straps/products/toxicadmiralty-20mm-only

Toxicnatos Admiralty blue/gray N80s

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieCasabar (Sep 8, 2016)

Happy to be a member of the Samurai Club.









Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Everdying said:


> shot using a huawei p9 with its pure monochrome sensor.
> lighting provided by a zebralight sc52w and diffused sunlight.
> a little bit of photoshop touch up here n there.
> 
> ...


Beautifull pics!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> No alignment issues here.


That looks superb on gunmetal NATO. ToxicNATO's? Great strap, have that as well.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very interested in that blue/grey model. JCPenney has the black/gold version now and I am hoping the other colors become available from JCP, Kohls, etc.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> That looks superb on gunmetal NATO. ToxicNATO's? Great strap, have that as well.


Thank you! Gunmetal nato? Tell me more

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I think I'm going to be ordering one tomorrow. How do you think it will be on a 7.25 inch wrist?

I really think this will be the right one for me, I wanted a Seiko diver again, I want to try an automatic, I love the look of it and the angles, love that it's so unique and what's good about Seiko. It's basically everything I'm looking for, I just hope it fits nicely.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> I think I'm going to be ordering one tomorrow. How do you think it will be on a 7.25 inch wrist?
> 
> I really think this will be the right one for me, I wanted a Seiko diver again, I want to try an automatic, I love the look of it and the angles, love that it's so unique and what's good about Seiko. It's basically everything I'm looking for, I just hope it fits nicely.


7.25" wrist shot









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks! looks great to me. The blue one is really nice, unfortunately it's not an option for me at the moment due no to availability from any UK ADs. But if it was an option then it would just force me to have to make a tough decision between the blue and the black one anyway, so maybe it's for the best.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> Thanks! looks great to me. The blue one is really nice, unfortunately it's not an option for me at the moment due no to availability from any UK ADs. But if it was an option then it would just force me to have to make a tough decision between the blue and the black one anyway, so maybe it's for the best.


Watches88.com is where I ordered

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I ordered the SRPB51, it's on its way to me right now. I managed to find a shop to try one on and have a look before ordering and the size of it was absolutely fine. I couldn't see any issue with the finish either which I have seen a couple of people complain about, nor with the quality of the bracelet. I think some people must just have some very high standards, either that or mine are very low.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Just arrived. Can't complain about the alignment.

It's rather stunning, very happy with the looks and fit of it.

















From inspecting it the crown is perfectly centred by the way. The chapter ring at 12 and 6 is very marginally off to the left and right respectively, but it's almost imperceptible.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I've not worn it yet, I've just had it wound up sitting in the box all day, but so far it is +1 second after 12 hours. It seems to be looking good for this one. I guess it's going to be less accurate when I'm wearing it? This is my first auto so I don't know how this all works yet. I've read that they are less accurate when just sitting there as the spring is constantly winding down with no movement, but I would've thought it moving through the different positions while being worn would effect the accuracy more. Which is correct?


Also, how many winds does a 4r35 need to fully power it up?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

+2 seconds after 24 hours |> Better than I expected, but would still like to know if it is going to be less accurate when wearing it or not, and if so can it vary a lot or is it generally only +/- a few seconds?

I'm now going to leave it with the dial facing down for the next 24 hours to see what happens, and then probably start wearing it tomorrow.


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

A little over one week on my wrist and so far so good. Unfortunately, I told myself that one has to go to make space for the new kid on the block (srpb49k1) and so this fella will have to hit the chopping board. In fact, it has already found a new owner. Sad to have to break the two apart, but I can't afford to have another dust collector... as it is, my skxs don't get any wrist time at all.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Now with blue AR coated sapphire


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

With leather jacket.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Im really digging the black version on bracelet. Any idea where I can get them in Singapore?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

VHD said:


> I have an alternative theory, based on this picture. If the crown was offset that would mean that the movement would also have to be offset by couple degrees, meaning the date couldn't be aligned with the bottom of the window like it is in this picture. Or the whole dial/movement combo would have to be offset by the same amount but then the difference would be clearly visible if we were to draw a straight line from the crown through bezel, chapter ring and date window.
> 
> So if it's not the hole in the case that's messed up that would leave the crown guards to be uneven, meaning the case has been cast unevenly...


I think it is simply the crown tube and the crown and nothing to do with the movement.


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Window shopping, Samurais at the front.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

just got mine and found that the crown issue is minimal and could be just a matter of angle


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

I want an Orange Sammi.

Nitro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

seikomatic said:


> just got mine and found that the crown issue is minimal and could be just a matter of angle
> 
> View attachment 12479701


Nice....i went back and forth between the blue and that one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## K4neX (Aug 19, 2017)

Dark blue Samurai with Nato strap. Pretty happy with the combo and fits my 6.5" wrist really well!









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting. Seiko publish a photo of there new Samurai on IG ...with the off centered crown. No shame !!!


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

That would mean the off centre crown is a feature and those who bought their Samurais with centred crown need to get their watches replaced.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

How does the crown feel on yours when you screw and unscrew it? Mine feels a bit rough but from what I've read this seems pretty common on Seikos. My BFK didn't feel like that though, then again it didn't have a winding mechanism also being worked as the crown screwed back in.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mine feels very solid and smooth. but srp Turtles use the same movement of which I owned 4 of them, two of them had a less than satisfying Crown winding feel









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

DTDiver said:


> Interesting. Seiko publish a photo of there new Samurai on IG ...with the off centered crown. No shame !!!


i think ppl like u should actually go look for one to actually molest.
my crown is perfectly centered, but viewing the face at even 5 degrees off center makes the crown look very off...partly due also to the thicker crown guards.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Same here ^^

Although there are photos in this thread over actual misaligned ones. Look on page 14.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i'm sure there are...but its not exactly common.
i checked out 3 different stores here too, and the ones they had were all also nicely aligned.
so could be some first batch issue?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I can't believe the timekeeping of mine so far. After testing it in 6 positions each over 24 hours and getting +2, -3, -4, -1, -10 and +2, I have now been wearing it part of each day since last Friday and it has not lost or gained a second since. I guess the only bad thing is that it can only get worse.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> I can't believe the timekeeping of mine so far. After testing it in 6 positions each over 24 hours and getting +2, -3, -4, -1, -10 and +2, I have now been wearing it part of each day since last Friday and it has not lost or gained a second since. I guess the only bad thing is that it can only get worse.


Luck of the draw .....mine is about -8 to -10 spd

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Everdying said:


> i think ppl like u should actually go look for one to actually molest. my crown is perfectly centered, but viewing the face at even 5 degrees off center makes the crown look very off...partly due also to the thicker crown guards.


 I think you might find that this phenomena should work both ways i.e. some pictures should show a misalignment to one crown guard some to the other. I'm yet to see a picture of misaligned crown being closer to the top guard. Many on here reported that their watches have a crown physically misaligned to the bottom crown guard. Which statistically makes it more probable than not that the misalignment - at least for some batches - is real and not how you the picture was taken. So no need to be snarky. The pisstake in this thread is justified since the issue is real and Seiko don't even care about such unimportant details.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Don't know if it's been covered yet but I recently bought the Pepsi samurai and the date is not centered in the window. I can manually move the date ever so slightly but when the date changes on it's own it's biased towards the top of the window. Bezel and crown line up perfectly. Just wondering if anybody else has experienced the same thing.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

I cant decide between the ion coated black/gold and the pepsi. both so good. Im still worried i have too small of a wrist.


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

kb.watch said:


> I cant decide between the ion coated black/gold and the pepsi. both so good. Im still worried i have too small of a wrist.


The resale value is good; I think you can buy both and sale the one you don't like ..or keeping both !!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi everyone 

If you already take and post photos of your new Samurai, may I suggest you also take and post photos of the crown in different angles in order to put some light on this issu ??


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Without being funny obviously the best way to tell if the unit has an issue is by taking the pic of the crown from the side making sure you're holding the camera at 90deg angle to the axis of the stem.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Without being funny I know the unit doesn't have an issue because I can see it doesn't with my eyes. Are you saying I need to post proof that it's correctly aligned by taking a photo from the side, because that's what it sounds like? :roll:


----------



## VHD (Feb 17, 2017)

Without being funny I was merely pointing out that "the best way to tell if the unit has an issue is by taking the pic of the crown from the side making sure you're holding the camera at 90deg angle to the axis of the stem.". Whereas you were trying to be a smartass making a point that if you take a picture of a watch from different angles you'll get different looking crown/guard.


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Finally pulled the trigger on this watch. Pretty much just got home to take pictures of it. So far pretty happy. Will do further inspections of it soon. Got the J1 version, apparently the J1 vs K1 argument doesn't mean too much these days, I got it because it was only a 10USD equivalence difference.
View attachment DSCF1930.jpg


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bolsa (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## mivlives (Jul 22, 2017)

Received my Samurai the other day; also got an Uncle Seiko waffle strap. No alignment issues at all...










Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

What is the best place to buy one currently?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I love the bezel action on this thing, it feels so tight but not in a hard to turn way, just very smooth and high quality.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Seiko SRPB99K1 samurai Padi, i like it a lot, its not overcooked with red, lovely black wave dial, big tick from me.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

All of them look good don't they. It's such a great looking watch, I even like the Pepsi one and I'm usually not keen on Pepsi models. I like the black/grey and blue/grey the most though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Seiko SRPB99K1 samurai Padi, i like it a lot, its not overcooked with red, lovely black wave dial, big tick from me.
> 
> View attachment 12510333


The best padi model yet from seiko

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Srpb49









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bribemewithfood (Oct 27, 2009)

Loving the Blue Lagoon LE, getting more wrist time than my PO. SRPB09J










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SRPB55 Gun-metal arrived yesterday, everything is perfect on it. $269 delivered, brand new, from an AD on EBay, I couldn't be happier. Strap by Greg Stevens Design.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## ppirate (Jan 16, 2008)

Got a SRPB55 last week. Great watch and the fit and finish is spot on. Everything lines up perfectly and the OEM strap is amazingly comfortable.

Great purchase


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## bleachigo (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello everyone!!! New to these forums and have a quick question on the Blue Lagoon LE SRPB09. I am considering in getting one and my concern is if there are different versions of it where it says on the dial "made in japan" and one that says "movt japan".Aren't they all basically made in japan anyways? Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

bleachigo said:


> Hello everyone!!! New to these forums and have a quick question on the Blue Lagoon LE SRPB09. I am considering in getting one and my concern is if there are different versions of it where it says on the dial "made in japan" and one that says "movt japan".Aren't they all basically made in japan anyways? Thanks.


No, none are made in Japan. There are some made for the Japanese market, that say "Made in Japan" SRPB09J1, which just means it was inspected in Japan.


----------



## bleachigo (Sep 18, 2017)

So the made in japan on the back of the watch doesn't mean anything as well? I know that these days almost everything is made in china but isn't that false advertisement to say the watch are made in japan by japanese but are actually not?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

bleachigo said:


> So the made in japan on the back of the watch doesn't mean anything as well? I know that these days almost everything is made in china but isn't that false advertisement to say the watch are made in japan by japanese but are actually not?


From what I've read on here and according to Japanese law, no it's not. Basically it's something like if they have Japanese nationals overseeing the operation in the factory wherever it is, they can legally print Made In Japan on it. Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong but I think that's what I read in another thread on here discussing the subject.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

the technically correct term should be 'assembled in japan'... 
but we all know some freely interchange 'assembled' with 'made'... 
same applies to others like swiss or american but predominantly use japanese movements... and quite a number of parts from china...



bleachigo said:


> So the made in japan on the back of the watch doesn't mean anything as well? I know that these days almost everything is made in china but isn't that false advertisement to say the watch are made in japan by japanese but are actually not?


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> No, none are made in Japan. There are some made for the Japanese market, that say "Made in Japan" SRPB09J1, which just means it was inspected in Japan.


Most J models the watch clearly states "made in Japan". I know there are alot of known loopholes to this but I'm not knowledgeable enough in this regard to make any comments.

Do you have any sources that confirm they are indeed inspected in Japan?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black Samurai SRPB55


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Trying out another strap, this 55 is gorgeous, and a steal in my opinion.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

That looks great, really suits it imo. The angles on the strap match with the angular case.


----------



## tedjosg2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stock mm300 strap looks good on that Samurai

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Howa said:


> Trying out another strap, this 55 is gorgeous, and a steal in my opinion.


Strap looks really good.

These are only a steal in contrast to so many overpriced Seiko....looking at you Shogun, Sumo, and SBP051/053 not to mention the outrageously priced SLA017. Yeah, I get it has 8L35, but $3500+? Give me a break...and any 6r15 over $500 is highway robbery.

These Samurai are fairly priced, not a huge bargain.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Strap looks really good.
> 
> These are only a steal in contrast to so many overpriced Seiko....looking at you Shogun, Sumo, and SBP051/053 not to mention the outrageously priced SLA017. Yeah, I get it has 8L35, but $3500+? Give me a break...and any 6r15 over $500 is highway robbery.
> 
> These Samurai are fairly priced, not a huge bargain.


And compared to the Shogun the Sumo is a steal. Seiko charge twice as much for the Shogun lol. Yeah because being made of titanium really makes it worth that much more.

Unrelated to that discussion, I know this is to do with the movement more and not the watch itself but my Samurai is +1 second against the atomic clock after wearing it for a week, it's at most been -2/+2 off in that time. I've definitely won the accuracy lottery with this one, my first auto too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

There are cases when the whole is greater than the sum of its parts. The shogun is in that catagory. YMMV

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eckslax (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are aftermarket sapphire crystals or ceramic bezel inserts available yet? I've looked around at some of the usual places and I'm not seeing them yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eckslax said:


> Does anyone know if there are aftermarket sapphire crystals or ceramic bezel inserts available yet? I've looked around at some of the usual places and I'm not seeing them yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See below









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eckslax said:


> Does anyone know if there are aftermarket sapphire crystals or ceramic bezel inserts available yet? I've looked around at some of the usual places and I'm not seeing them yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One more









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aesirone (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Roy Meijer (Dec 22, 2012)

Loving the Yobokies XL Sammie hands on my 51.








And next to my 49.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Roy Meijer said:


> Loving the Yobokies XL Sammie hands on my 51.
> 
> View attachment 12533941
> 
> ...


I know loads of people said that the original titanium hands looked so much better than the monster hands on the new one, but seeing them side by side now I actually think the monster hands look better on it. I do like the Sumo second hand though.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

A boutique currently running a large billboard ad for the Samurai in Germany:

View attachment 12535341


----------



## Saxman8845 (Jan 18, 2016)

For anyone wondering, the Samurai definitely wears smaller.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

lipschitz said:


> A boutique currently running a large billboard ad for the Samurai in Germany:
> 
> View attachment 12535341


Sorry, can't see the billboard! ("Invalid attachment")


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

clyde_frog said:


> I know loads of people said that the original titanium hands looked so much better than the monster hands on the new one, but seeing them side by side now I actually think the monster hands look better on it. I do like the Sumo second hand though.


Interestingly, I share the same feeling. When I first saw the stock pix in the Internet, I said it was just another over-confidence of Seiko of their monster hands..but eventually when I got mine, I say I'll keep the monster hand at least for a while.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Time Seller said:


> Sorry, can't see the billboard! ("Invalid attachment")


Sorry, the forum is acting weird again.

Second try posting the billboard ad as seen in a subway station:


























Cheers


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

lipschitz said:


> Sorry, the forum is acting weird again.
> 
> Second try posting the billboard ad as seen in a subway station:
> 
> ...


THX :-!


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)

Am I only imagining it or can the gold one be a dress watch as well?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

smri said:


> Am I only imagining it or can the gold one be a dress watch as well?


Absolutely


----------



## K4neX (Aug 19, 2017)

I think I have found a NATO strap that works well with the dark blue Samurai









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

seikomatic said:


> Interestingly, I share the same feeling. When I first saw the stock pix in the Internet, I said it was just another over-confidence of Seiko of their monster hands..but eventually when I got mine, I say I'll keep the monster hand at least for a while.
> 
> View attachment 12538075


I think a little of that has to do with the slight tweak of the hour markers. The gen 1 sammies had stick hour markers that went well with the non monster handset.









I'm with you too though. I still have my gen 1 silver SS Sammy, but the new Sammy with monster hands has grown on me. I really want a black dial to go with my silver dial.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

View attachment 12540997


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I really like the dial indices on both the steel and titanium original Samurais. I definitely think they look better than the new one, but I do think the monster hands match the new indices better than the old hands (both types) would.


----------



## aesirone (Nov 12, 2015)

Just got some straps in from Blushark. Looks awfully good on the Alpha Bond NATO.


----------



## Roood (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok so new generation of watches, I remember before you can damage your watch if you adjust time moving counter clockwise. Is this still the case now?


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

I don’t think it says anything about adjusting the time in the manual unless I missed it but definitely says that shouldn’t adjust the date between 10pm - 4am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

willykatie said:


> I don't think it says anything about adjusting the time in the manual unless I missed it but definitely says that shouldn't adjust the date between 10pm - 4am
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it just mentions that you should always advance the hands toward the time you set to, not wind them back to it. E.g if you're at 2 pm and want to set it to 1 pm, wind the hands back to just before 1 then wind them forward to 1, don't just wind them straight back to 1 then set. On quartz it is the opposite; it's advised to wind the hands back to the time.


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't think I ever adjust the time backward but then again only the end of this month the clock going backward so I need to remember to do that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I just ordered the B51. My first Seiko Diver. The rest are Swiss. I have a SARB035 and a SARX045. 

As for the movement, I’m not bummed that the Sami comes with the 4 series. 

The Cocktail comes with the Spron 10 mainspring only and the SARX comes with Spron mainspring and hairspring, but in truth I use them only for special occasions so I must set them every time. 

That makes the 4 series just fine as I rotate a lot. 

Perhaps if I wore watches continuously it would matter but usually I wear a new watch for about a month straight. At least divers. Breaking them in is important. I’ve had an NTH Amphion on the wrist for about a month and it’s time to switch out. Wearing it almost 24/7, the Miyota has kept COSC time. The next watch I have to break in is a Pepsi Steinhart GMT with the ETA 2893-2. I have no worries it will keep great time and I don’t worry about the Sami either. 

I paid $308US shipped to my door. I think that’s mighty reasonable seeing that the watch is just stunning. I must make room in the box but I have quite a few others that need to go as they just see no wrist time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow the Samurai is growing on me now. Might sell my BFK and get the black version, does anyone know if the misaligned crown is fixed or was it just a batch in the initial launch?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gullwinggt said:


> Wow the Samurai is growing on me now. Might sell my BFK and get the black version, does anyone know if the misaligned crown is fixed or was it just a batch in the initial launch?


I recieved mine 3 months ago and it has no alignment issues......first seiko in a while for me that worked out this way. Not sure what batch that I was in.

My crown is very solid and confidence inspiring, much better than the 3 srp turtles i had

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

Guys I saw a blue Lagoon Samurai for $365 on eBay and jumped at it. The seller looks some what okay, but i noticed that on the info, he list the watch as quartz. I am not sure if this is an error but I bought the watch because I could see he didn't have much available and within minutes I saw the availability going down. I sent him a message but I don't know if he will respond in time but I wanted to check with you guys if there is a Samurai that is quartz? this is his listing.

I tried to post the link but this forum won't let me since I'm still new. the seller is america-first (with 300 [email protected]%) and there is another one who I think might be the same person called america-timesquare (with 50 [email protected]%).


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

Okay it seems like 5 posts is the magic number to allow me to post links so here is the link to the item off eBay.

Seiko Analog Sport Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Silver Mens SRPB09J1 | eBay


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

10PieceChicken said:


> Guys I saw a blue Lagoon Samurai for $365 on eBay and jumped at it. The seller looks some what okay, but i noticed that on the info, he list the watch as quartz. I am not sure if this is an error but I bought the watch because I could see he didn't have much available and within minutes I saw the availability going down. I sent him a message but I don't know if he will respond in time but I wanted to check with you guys if there is a Samurai that is quartz? this is his listing.
> 
> I tried to post the link but this forum won't let me since I'm still new. the seller is america-first (with 300 [email protected]%) and there is another one who I think might be the same person called america-timesquare (with 50 [email protected]%).


I pulled the trigger on the same listing Friday 10/6 when it was $360. If it is in fact SRPB09J1 we got a good deal on a made in Japan watch. If not, eBay will allow you return it with little hassle. It's sold out now so we'll wait to see if it ships. No tracking number for me yet and my only concern is the one negative recent feedback indicates seller had listings without inventory so we'll see. Good luck to both of us and post pics when you get it. I'll do same.


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the same listing Friday 10/6 when it was $360. If it is in fact SRPB09J1 we got a good deal on a made in Japan watch. If not, eBay will allow you return it with little hassle. It's sold out now so we'll wait to see if it ships. No tracking number for me yet and my only concern is the one negative recent feedback indicates seller had listings without inventory so we'll see. Good luck to both of us and post pics when you get it. I'll do same.


Awesome! I'm so glad I'm not the only one on this forum going through this. I totally saw it too that time and was hecka thinking about it. Then it sold out and i was like "dam, I should have bought it!" Then I saw it again just 30 min ago and this time I'm like "shoot first, ask questions later!" But ya, definitely can't wait to post pics. Good luck to you too sir!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

The listing states that it is the 4R35 manual, so little doubt that it’s the current Prospex 4R35 automatic movement. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bad news. It's bait-and-switch. Got the following message from the seller through eBay:

_Dear Tanker G1

Thank you for your purchase of Seiko Analog Sport Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Silver Mens SRPB09J1.

We have 1-3 working days to process the order and to check it for any defects before we send it out. As per our logistics team, they put your shipment on hold due to Minute hand fell off and was not fit for delivery to you.

PLEASE DO NOT WORRY, REST ASSURED, WE WILL RESOLVE THIS MATTER FOR YOU.

We check all our watches before shipment to prevent any unhappiness and inconvenience to the buyer.

We have tried our best to find a replacement from our supplier, but unfortunately our supplier run out of stock, we even went to get from retail shop even if it cost more, but we're not very lucky.

We have few models below that you might be interested for replacement:
_
- 3 links to other watches removed - 

_OR do you have other watch model in mind we can help you check on it's availability. 

Please let us know.

BUT if you prefer a refund, we can also work on that. 

Please let us know of your preference, so we can resolve this promptly. 

We deeply apologize. 

Sincerely,
Alvin_

The minute hand fell off eh? :roll: Well, send me that one then...

Oh well...as the saying goes: If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Bad news. It's bait-and-switch. Got the following message from the seller through eBay:
> 
> _Dear Tanker G1
> 
> ...


Dam, I got the same thing too.

_Dear 10PieceChicken

Thank you for your purchase of Seiko Analog Sport Watch Prospex Blue Lagoon Silver Mens SRPB09J1.

We have 1-3 working days to process the order and to check it for any defects before we send it out. As per our logistics team, they put your shipment on hold due to the Minute hand fell off and was not fit for delivery to you.

PLEASE DO NOT WORRY, REST ASSURED, WE WILL RESOLVE THIS MATTER FOR YOU.

We check all our watches before shipment to prevent any unhappiness and inconvenience to the buyer.

We have tried our best to find a replacement from our supplier, but unfortunately our supplier run out of stock, we even went to get from retail shop even if it cost more, but we're not very lucky.

We have few models below that you might be interested for replacement:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Analog-Sport-Watch-Prospex-Blue-Lagoon-Silver-Mens-SRPB11J1-/112581485156
US $377.10
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Analog-Casual-Watch-5-SPORTS-Blue-Mens-SNZG11J1-/112527767999
US $395.40
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Analog-Casual-Watch-Velatura-Kinetic-Perpetual-Blue-Mens-SNP120P1-/112527781070
US $473.20

OR do you have other watch model in mind we can help you check on it's availability. 

Please let us know.

BUT if you prefer a refund, we can also work on that. 

Please let us know of your preference, so we can resolve this promptly. 

We deeply apologize. 

Sincerely,
Alvin

_Yup, too good to be true. Someones not gonna get any positive feedback for the dishonesty. Caught red handed!


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

whoops, accidentally posted same message twice.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

> BUT if you prefer a refund, *we can also work on that*.


LOL! You gotta wonder what motivates these idiots to sell things they don't even have. Go figure. <|


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

After the hassle with the turtle Padi, misaligned bezel and hour hand, I received my Samurai and it looks pretty bang on to me with no misaligned 










On Nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

willykatie said:


> After the hassle with the turtle Padi, misaligned bezel and hour hand, I received my Samurai and it looks pretty bang on to me with no misaligned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lucked out. I just signed for my Samauri and I am not very happy. The QC is off and while it may be minuscule I'm not a happy customer. I bought this off eBay. The crown is slightly off center which if it was that alone I would be okay but the bezel and chapter ring are perfect, unless you consider that both are slightly off to the left of the silver line between the 12 hour mark on the dial.

I've owned so many other brands and Seiko non-divers. I was hoping that there were just a few lemons.

Do I send this back? 









I really haven't seen this on any other watch I have, and I have a filled box of 24.

I have a Turtle coming from Creation. This came from BPW, out of NJ. 
I have to think the dealer looks at his stock.

As I gaze upon the watch and it's components I can't help but think that the dial is just so slightly off, by < .01mm. 6 o'clock is almost dead on but 12 o' clock - 4 o'clock are just off a smidge. I just do t see this passing any of the Swiss, or Microbrand QC. I should be able to adjust this, but I'm really bummed by the lack of inspection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I chose to ask to return this. BTW the vendor is "Timeless." The entire watch movement and the movement holder is off just enough to cause the crown misalignment. This isn't something that can be easily fixed by a watchmaker without many labor costs.









As the watch is advertised, and then as the watch arrived. 









I am really bummed by this. I have the Turtle coming from Singapore and I really hope this doesn't have the QC issues.

I really love the Sami but I can't accept a bad QC watch probably sold in bulk on the cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Many examples of this all across the Seiko diver range. I get the feeling that the cheaper models like the SKXs have less of this than the "Prospex" ones, paradoxically.
My shogun has this same thing, only to the left, very slight, but there. Since there is also a problem with the 10 min. lume dot I sent the watch to Seiko to have these problems fixed. Don't have it back yet.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

It’s so frustrating. These are great watches. But with QC like this, why waste the money chasing the dream. I wanted a Shogun, but $850-ish, for sloppy QC is ridiculous. Same for any price of Turtle or Samurai. Such beautiful designs but if not executed properly this leaves me in the micro camp or worse in the hands if Swatch et al. 

Seiko has such a good concept, but it’s like opting for an Infiniti over a Volvo SUV or a Nissan GTR or Acura NSX over a Porsche and getting burned on fit and finish when it’s almost always the other way around. 

I guess if the Japanese can cut corners in QC, is it really worth it. I might prefer a all stainless polished chapter ring which I get in the dressier watches over misalignment in otherwise superior designed divers. 

Yet divers are where the fit and finish would be most appropriate. Dammit. I really want a perfect Samurai! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Lots of freaking out of 0.5mm misalignment. 

I had a PADI turtle that came with a defect in the case that was brushed over from the factory. My SUN019 had way less than perfect hour marker alignment. 

I wore them both and no one noticed, the world kept spinning, and life went on. My point is that half of these watches are going to get flipped in a year. Don’t sweat the small stuff!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> It's so frustrating. These are great watches. But with QC like this, why waste the money chasing the dream. I wanted a Shogun, but $850-ish, for sloppy QC is ridiculous. Same for any price of Turtle or Samurai. Such beautiful designs but if not executed properly this leaves me in the micro camp or worse in the hands if Swatch et al.
> 
> Seiko has such a good concept, but it's like opting for an Infiniti over a Volvo SUV or a Nissan GTR or Acura NSX over a Porsche and getting burned on fit and finish when it's almost always the other way around.
> 
> ...


Well, if you bought it new from an AD, have Seiko fix it under warranty. The slight dial tweak is no problem. Now the centering of the crown may be more problematic, but either they'll fix it or replace it and you should be good to go.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

If that misalignment is too much for you I'd give up on Seiko altogether if I were you. I'll be very surprised if your Turtle is better aligned than that and most people here would be satisfied with that alignment considering how bad it could be potentially. There's no point comparing it to the Seiko images of the watch; have you not noticed that loads of Seiko's own pictures (some of which aren't even real) include misalignments, as if to say "this is how you should expect it to look"? They're made with computers, they have the chance to make everything line up perfectly or in the case of it being an actual photo use a perfectly aligned example, but they purposefully don't.

As for the crown misalignment, your photos are showing the watch at an angle, not completely flat below the lens, and the crown on this watch looks off-centre at nearly every other angle. Can you see by eyesight looking directly down on it that it's not centred?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I guess I just had my expectations very high. I really like the design of the Sami. 

When adding another watch I do want it to be close to perfect. 

In theory it’s really easy to kick back a watch fir reassembly if it’s off, but in reality the QC inspector probably knows the person responsible and doesn’t want to write up the paperwork as it could jeopardize their job. 

I’ve travelled the 3rd world. I spent over 6 weeks in Nica last Winter. I wouldn’t want to put somebody I was good friends with in that hot seat especially knowing they have mouthed to feed. It’s a brutal world and I agree these are serious 1st world problems. 
Still I really was so excited for this watch to be perfect. 

I guess I had really good experiences with the SARB035 and SARX045. 

When traveling I wear a quartz PVD diver on Zulu. I bought it through eBay. I can return it. 

If I wasn’t stretched for time with aging eyes and my hands not so steady, I would take it apart and try to fix the error, but in all likelihood I would make it worse. 

The question now is do I try to have them replace it? It’s kind of like sending food back to the kitchen. You just are going to end up with something worse in all likelihood. 

I guess I’ll see what the Turtle shows tomorrow. 

I didn’t need it, but really wanted it. No harm, no foul in sending it back and just being happy with the nearly perfect watches I have and rarely wear. 

Had it been perfect, I would have likely flipped some Squale or Helson. I do like those watches too. I guess I had hoped I could travel with a stainless yet it’s not to practical when I stay at hostels and guesthouses most of the time, when traveling solo. 

So much gear gets nicked anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

The only way to avoid these issues is to find a brick & mortar store with inventory and inspect before purchase. Unfortunately the price is never as good as the Internet. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> I guess I just had my expectations very high. I really like the design of the Sami.
> 
> When adding another watch I do want it to be close to perfect.
> 
> ...


No mention of the possibility of having it fixed under warranty?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> No mention of the possibility of having it fixed under warranty?


From my many watch tear downs and rebuilds, this is so time consuming, even for full fledge watchmakers.

I guess that's an option. I'll have to see what "Timeless," has to say on this. I guess if I want it perfect, then waiting shouldn't be an issue, and it really isn't. I just don't want it going in for service and not seeing it for 6+ months only to get it back with greater issues. That would be truly heartbreaking.

I might just have to return it, and scour local ADs in Western NY, not that I would even know where to look, but I'm sure with the research I could find one. I do hate paying $500 for a watch with hardlex, but another option would be to send it in to get an AR sapphire. The service would include straightening everything out, unless the basics have been compromised with movement misalignment, and perhaps the crown tube being toast.

From my naked eye, the crown tube, would be the likely culprit over the movement anti-shock ring. It really could be a lot of things causing said misalignment and the best option would be trying this on, in person, and knowing that I can regulate the movement for accuracy, when it comes with a properly aligned crown tube, an intact crown and movement holder.

I just don't want to pull the case back while any watch is still under warranty. That just wouldn't make sense, but in my mind, accepting a misaligned watch, from a dealer, doesn't make sense either.

I guess buying from in the age of the internet, has its drawbacks, but it also has a huge number of perks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Champagne InHand said:


> From my many watch tear downs and rebuilds, this is so time consuming, even for full fledge watchmakers.
> 
> I guess that's an option. I'll have to see what "Timeless," has to say on this. I guess if I want it perfect, then waiting shouldn't be an issue, and it really isn't. I just don't want it going in for service and not seeing it for 6+ months only to get it back with greater issues. That would be truly heartbreaking.
> 
> ...


Send the watch back and go buy another brand.

You've got a lot of words, expectations, hopes, and anxiety built up in a .............watch. This is for a watch brand that even stalwart fanboys like me will tell you is only going to lead you to dissapointment.  Its better for you and the rest of us for you to find a watch that you will be happy with. If you cant send it back now, then sell it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roood (Dec 27, 2013)

For the Samurai 2017, how long does it turn off when not using it? When I leave mine for 12hrs it shuts down.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> From my many watch tear downs and rebuilds, this is so time consuming, even for full fledge watchmakers.
> 
> I guess that's an option. I'll have to see what "Timeless," has to say on this. I guess if I want it perfect, then waiting shouldn't be an issue, and it really isn't. I just don't want it going in for service and not seeing it for 6+ months only to get it back with greater issues. That would be truly heartbreaking.
> 
> ...


Forget about the dealer. You need to contact the appropriate Seiko service center and tell them about the problem. With a valid stamped and filled-out guarantee card and bill of sale there should be no problem.



valuewatchguy said:


> If you cant send it back now then sell it.


A watch with obvious defects? What kind of sense does that make? Why throw away money?


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

I would return it if you're not happy with it rather than flip it later on at a loss.

My turtle Padi alignment was really bad and so noticeable as I posted on the 'misaligned' thread but to my naked eye my Samurai pretty bang on.

I'm just waiting for an aftermarket bezel as I would love a ceramic bezel on it but saying that I fell in love with Squale 1521 in blue and I might sell this to fund it.

In the meantime, I am enjoying wearing my Samurai even though I was thinking this morning I probably going to put on my Aquis today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> A watch with obvious defects? What kind of sense does that make? Why throw away money?


Or just keep it and be unhappy with it forever where it stays in a drawer unworn for years because of the personal distaste?

But the OP's alignment issue wasnt that bad and in line with several seikos i have personally owened and sold with zero issues. Minor alignment issues and Seiko is not a secret...

https://www.google.com/search?q=sei...oid-sprint-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

Dont get me wrong....i like when qc is done well. My sammy is almost 99% perfect with some of the best crown action i have ever had on a seiko. I had been considering selling it to fund another Seiko. But the idea of giving up what i can verify is great QC for luck of the draw from seiko is not appealing.

Either way life is too precious to waste it with angst over a watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Or I can sell my 'perfect' Samurai to you .

To me if only really small thing that can only be seen under microscope I usually don't bother but my Turtle Padi was totally misaligned so obvious but I'm glad that my Samurai really good actually. I was expecting misaligned crown tbh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Either way life is too precious to waste it with angst over a watch.


I can agree with that!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

willykatie said:


> Or I can sell my 'perfect' Samurai to you .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No nothing like that at all. But 30% of the post on this forum about turtles or samurais are related to alignment issues....... especially on new purchases..... so when you sell a watch on this forum you're really selling to a very informed audience. Clear pictures and close-ups do away with a lot of questions and concerns.

I did have an srp641 that was badly aligned and I ended up sending that one back to the vendor for a full refund. Buying from an overseas dealer would have made that process much more difficult though. But typically I will pay 5% or so more to purchase from a USA vendor with a reasonable return policy instead of saving a few bucks grey market overseas just for that very reason that I might get version but can't live with it.










Have a great Wednesday everybody

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

10PieceChicken said:


> Dam, I got the same thing too.
> 
> _Dear 10PieceChicken
> 
> ...


Who is the ebay seller ?

cheers


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> No nothing like that at all. But 30% of the post on this forum about turtles or samurais are related to alignment issues....... especially on new purchases..... so when you sell a watch on this forum you're really selling to a very informed audience. Clear pictures and close-ups do away with a lot of questions and concerns.
> 
> I did have an srp641 that was badly aligned and I ended up sending that one back to the vendor for a full refund. Buying from an overseas dealer would have made that process much more difficult though. But typically I will pay 5% or so more to purchase from a USA vendor with a reasonable return policy instead of saving a few bucks grey market overseas just for that very reason that I might get version but can't live with it.
> 
> ...


That was a joke .

I see you have the blue Samurai, how's the blue bezel in real life as I'm thinking about swapping my bezel with blue bezel. Do you have other pictures of it mate?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

willykatie said:


> That was a joke .
> 
> I see you have the blue Samurai, how's the blue bezel in real life as I'm thinking about swapping my bezel with blue bezel. Do you have other pictures of it mate?
> 
> ...


Posted this one a while back but it's a good indicator of the colors. This is the SRPB49

This is the typical blue that Seiko uses on many of their divers like the skx009 or the Seiko BLUMO. Meaning in a well-lit condition it does look like my picture would indicate but in other conditions it's hard to tell the difference between a blue and a black dial. That's not a problem with a bezel though.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the picture mate. The blue bezel does look good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Seller easily is taking the watch back and apologized. Stating these come from the factory and there is an oddball issue. He offered full refund or exchange. I do love the watch. I found a couple retailers that carry the Stainless Black/White. I’ll search there or wait for a WUS Sami to go on sale. 

It was a crazy day. I have much more to worry about than a watch misaligned. This much is true. 90%+ of life is beautiful. We just need to recognize that. 

Sorry if I acted the drama queen as I’ve been actually burnt on much worse over the years. 

I’ll keep hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Update. DHL just delivered a perfectly made Turtle from Creation watches.

Yes I'm doing my happy dance. 









It always thrills me to get a perfect new watch. Maybe it is my dopamine release. I do like wine, a good coffee and cigar but automatic watches have been tugging at my heart for 35+ years.

I worked for a Summer, as a jewelers apprentice/polisher. I spent most free time talking with the watchmakers and learning to love automatic watches. It was the Summer of 1984 and automatics weren't the every day thing. We moved across the country that Fall. But the love had set in. It always will be there as ridiculous as it sounds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

The specific seller's user name is america-first. I believe they also have another account named america-timesquare.


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Who is the ebay seller ?
> 
> cheers


The specific seller's user name is america-first. I believe they also have another account named america-timesquare.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is the typical blue that Seiko uses on many of their divers like the skx009 or the Seiko BLUMO. Meaning in a well-lit condition it does look like my picture would indicate but in other conditions it's hard to tell the difference between a blue and a black dial.


That's true for the SKX009 but not for the blue Sumo.

***EDIT*** I take back what I said. I just got fooled myself and thought some shots of a blue Sumo were of a black one.
I meant to say that the shades of blue for the SKX and the Blumo are very different.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Did Seiko's IG just hint at a new Orange Samurai?


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Update. DHL just delivered a perfectly made Turtle from Creation watches.
> 
> Yes I'm doing my happy dance.
> 
> ...


Good that your turtle is perfectly aligned. That's weird as my turtle Padi was totally misaligned and my Samurai is perfectly aligned .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Need a light anyone 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KellenH said:


> Did Seiko's IG just hint at a new Orange Samurai?


Yes they did, looks like an orange samurai is on the way.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Yes they did, looks like an orange samurai is on the way.


Gonna sell like hotcakes


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

Kohls has the SRPB55 variant for approx. $320 incl. tax and shipping if you are Kohls credit card holder.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Seiko instagram says they will officially announce the new watch on October 16th... which would be the orange Samurai.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

pedro0223 said:


> Kohls has the SRPB55 variant for approx. $320 incl. tax and shipping if you are Kohls credit card holder.


It's $420 and $80 kohls cash back= $340 if you are a kohls shopper.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

10PieceChicken said:


> The specific seller's user name is america-first. I believe they also have another account named america-timesquare.


I also purchased the srpb09 from America-first on eBay on 10/07. I only purchased from them because their listing states that they are based out of Dayton OH. I was very disappointed to learn that the watch would be shipped from Singapore and is expected to arrive on the 23rd. Also, the tracking number I received doesn't work. I haven't received any messages stating that they were out of stock. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

NYC 4 said:


> I also purchased the srpb09 from America-first on eBay on 10/07. I only purchased from them because their listing states that they are based out of Dayton OH. I was very disappointed to learn that the watch would be shipped from Singapore and is expected to arrive on the 23rd. Also, the tracking number I received doesn't work. I haven't received any messages stating that they were out of stock. I'll keep you guys posted.


I bought an SKA371 on Ebay from a dealer called "germany-first". Had rock-bottom prices and the watch was fine. The only downside was no original Seiko guarantee card provided, just the one-year dealer warranty. The company establishes a local address and apparently absorbs the customs charges when the watches are sent from Singapore. Don't know how they manage to offer the low prices, though.


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

10PieceChicken said:


> The specific seller's user name is america-first. I believe they also have another account named america-timesquare.


After reaching out to them this morning and inquiring on my purchase, I received the same message stating that the minute hand fell off of the blue lagoon and I could select a different watch as a replacement. Needless to say, I immediately requested a full refund from those clowns. Unfortunately I cannot cancel the order or make any changes through ebay because the item is marked as shipped.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

was surprise to see this early release... wasnt really interested till i saw the dial in real life  you can only see the waves at certain angle. no misalignment issues with the crown or dial (i forgot to align the bezel before taking photo).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Time for me to leave the Sammy party! Its been fun but it's time to move on.

Enjoy!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

imdamian said:


> was surprise to see this early release... wasnt really interested till i saw the dial in real life  you can only see the waves at certain angle. no misalignment issues with the crown or dial (i forgot to align the bezel before taking photo).
> 
> View attachment 12576671
> 
> ...


Where did you get it? Did you pay full MSRP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Where did you get it? Did you pay full MSRP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got it from my local AD. i did not paid MSRP (and would never)  i would say its slightly more costly than the blue lagoon.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Got a Samurai from the wife as an anniversary gift (I, of course, hinted for months that it was to be my next watch). Maybe I got lucky, but everything is aligned, except maybe the date wheel which is off ever so slightly, but you really have to look. I don't normally time my watches because I rarely wear the same watch two days in a row, but so far it seems accurate enough. I read this thread earlier and someone mentioned the bracelet feels 'tinny' (I believe that was the word). I will agree that the buckle itself feels somewhat cheap, the rest of the bracelet is fine.

I had one hell of a time with the bracelet and putting it back together, but that's only because I couldn't figure out how to get the collars back in. Of course, they go in the centre of the link and not the side. If not for this link, https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/problem-solved-re-installing-pins-collars-seiko-328006.html I would never have figured it out. Every youtube video showed it going into the side of the link. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

I just wish the gold/black version came on a bracelet instead of only rubber. Especially since the case is black ion plated, it'll be tough to ever get a third party bracelet that matches. Otherwise, I love the samurais


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> Update. DHL just delivered a perfectly made Turtle from Creation watches.
> 
> Yes I'm doing my happy dance.
> 
> ...


I emailed these guys asking if they'd check the alignment and if they have a non Spanish wheel (Roman, Arabic, anything just looking for a little variety).

They asked me for specific models and I'm assuming will email me back at 1 am.

Which one did you buy?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Posted this one a while back but it's a good indicator of the colors. This is the SRPB49
> 
> This is the typical blue that Seiko uses on many of their divers like the skx009 or the Seiko BLUMO. Meaning in a well-lit condition it does look like my picture would indicate but in other conditions it's hard to tell the difference between a blue and a black dial. That's not a problem with a bezel though.
> 
> ...


beautiful picture valuewatchguy. Can I ask which brand of strap is that?


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

hi im new here, im just a newbie in this watch world, my blue ss sammie just arrived yesterday and the bezel is slightly off the center but it doesnt bother me coz i really love the design of the watch, can any one share the accuracy of their sammy? coz i think mine is in -20s per day and im disappointed in its accuracy. thanks.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

wappak said:


> hi im new here, im just a newbie in this watch world, my blue ss sammie just arrived yesterday and the bezel is slightly off the center but it doesnt bother me coz i really love the design of the watch, can any one share the accuracy of their sammy? coz i think mine is in -20s per day and im disappointed in its accuracy. thanks.


Normal accuracy is anywhere between -35 to +45 seconds per day. It's all down to luck that you get one that doesn't lose or gain much time. Personally mine hardly loses/gains anything but as I said that is just luck. When you buy a watch like this with such an accuracy range you need to do so knowing that you could be losing/gaining quite a lot of seconds per day and be willing to accept that, or know that you will need to take it to somebody to improve the timekeeping.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Normal accuracy is anywhere between -35 to +45 seconds per day. It's all down to luck that you get one that doesn't lose or gain much time. Personally mine hardly loses/gains anything but as I said that is just luck. When you buy a watch like this with such an accuracy range you need to do so knowing that you could be losing/gaining quite a lot of seconds per day and be willing to accept that, or know that you will need to take it to somebody to improve the timekeeping.


thanks for the info sir, mine is just 2 days old, is there such thing a break in period in automatic watches? where after a couple of days it will settle down to its normal accuracy?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> beautiful picture valuewatchguy. Can I ask which brand of strap is that?


Zelos

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

just noticed the padi samurai has blue lume~


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PADI looks awesome...

one watch two looks...only have to change the bezel...


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

wappak said:


> thanks for the info sir, mine is just 2 days old, is there such thing a break in period in automatic watches? where after a couple of days it will settle down to its normal accuracy?


yes i do find most most of my new seikos need a couple of days to 'stabilize'.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

imdamian said:


> yes i do find most most of my new seikos need a couple of days to 'stabilize'.


thanks sir


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

@tomgbw is that a sapphire dome as well? Is it quite straight forward to swap the bezel? Thanks

Non Padi blue lume 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barrettc (Apr 11, 2017)

New Samurai owner here and I need some other opinions on whether my bezel is off or if my eyes are playing tricks on me. I'm within a return period so trying to decide if I keep it or not..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

barrettc said:


> New Samurai owner here and I need some other opinions on whether my bezel is off or if my eyes are playing tricks on me. I'm within a return period so trying to decide if I keep it or not..


Yes in that picture it appears that you are off by about one fifth of a second. Which is about 0.83 degrees.

If that bothers you I would definitely return it while you were still in your option period. Personally I don't think it's that bad but it's your money and your wrist good luck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

And the dial/indices is/are a little to the right of the correct position in relation to the chapter ring.
Or, if you look at this way, the bezel and indices correspond, and the chapter ring is off.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd keep it and I'd be satisfied with that negligible misalignment, it's practically unnoticeable and the chances are any replacement will have a more significant misalignment.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

willykatie said:


> @tomgbw is that a sapphire dome as well? Is it quite straight forward to swap the bezel? Thanks
> 
> Non Padi blue lume [emoji1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, double domed blue AR coated sapphire
yes, bezel is easy to swap


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

does your new sammi has a made in japan or japan movement stamp at the back of the case? my new sammi doesnt have any japan stamp at the back.


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> yes, double domed blue AR coated sapphire
> yes, bezel is easy to swap


Thanks, how did you pop it off? Is it from the 12 o'clock position?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

The new SRPB97


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Yikes! Looks aligned! :-d


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Probably going to need to pull the trigger on it


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> Yikes! Looks aligned! :-d


Fake news!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm mixed on this. I like it, but would have preferred an all black bezel, or even all SS.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks an awful lot like an Orange Monster re-issue. And the ever-present, infernal "X"!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Hard times for the wallet


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DTDiver said:


> Hard times for the wallet


Interesting....this one does zero for me. Not tempted in the least.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Interesting....this one does zero for me. Not tempted in the least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


...that's why there are so many watch models and colors, and nato, and rubber, and leather band... !!!


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

now my 1 week old samurai loses -50seconds per 24 hour, should i bring to a warranty claim? wait till properly break in period? go to a watchman repair? im thinking of bringing to a warranty claim but im worried it might take months for them to repair. thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fluence4 said:


> The new SRPB97
> View attachment 12584117
> View attachment 12584119


Already have my orange rubber dive strap ready for installation.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DTDiver said:


> ...that's why there are so many watch models and colors, and nato, and rubber, and leather band... !!!


True that. Enjoy the orange sammy!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Propellorhead (Sep 18, 2017)

There's a video Seiko USA just released on instagram for the orange Samurai, in case any of you missed it. Unfortunately due to my post count, I cannot link it here. Just google instagram seiko usa in case you're not a user of insta.

-Cheers


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Watchgecko Zuludiver.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

So just how rare is the Seiko Samurai blue lagoon? Like their's supposedly only 6000 made so it's limited edition but in reference to what overall number. Like how many watches are made for one type of watch. For example, how many gun metal/gold seiko samurai's were made or how many pepsi one's and overall, how many seiko samurai's were made to begin with. The samurai is only one watch of the many that seiko sells, so is producing 6000 considered a little amount that it is classified as limited edition? Sorry if that is a noob question. I just want to know how special my new watch coming in will be


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

10PieceChicken said:


> So just how rare is the Seiko Samurai blue lagoon? Like their's supposedly only 6000 made so it's limited edition but in reference to what overall number. Like how many watches are made for one type of watch. For example, how many gun metal/gold seiko samurai's were made or how many pepsi one's and overall, how many seiko samurai's were made to begin with. The samurai is only one watch of the many that seiko sells, so is producing 6000 considered a little amount that it is classified as limited edition? Sorry if that is a noob question. I just want to know how special my new watch coming in will be


It's a good question, ---Chicken. I think 6000 is a lot.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I also think 6000 is a lot for a Seiko automatic diver's watch. What I mean by that is despite their popularity on some internet forums, in the real world they aren't really seen that much, so 6000 is a relatively large amount. Maybe for something much more popular that loads of people wear, maybe some type of fashion watch or something, then 6000 could be considered a more limited amount.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

My first Seiko picked up the other night. Pictures online don't do the SRPB55 much justice, as to me the gold looks more bronze against the brushed Gunmetal black ion.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

My only wish for these reissues is that they go back to the original hands. Otherwise it's just a Monster in Sheep's clothing.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of the black/gold on brown leather straps, and..... it works! Might have to start browsing one for mine.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Just got this one. Came with a cool box and some extras


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not really into the blue/red combos (or really any red on a watch) however that PADI samurai looks great. Especially the wrist shot compared to the other photos.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> I'm not really into the blue/red combos (or really any red on a watch) however that PADI samurai looks great. Especially the wrist shot compared to the other photos.


The wrist shot was taken in natural light. The post before it was in a light box. I just got the watch yesterday evening and was anxious to take some shots but it was already dark outside. In reality the wave dial is very subtle. It looks very nice, but it's not distracting. It's a really well done piece by Seiko. I also was never a big fan of the SKX009 or other Pepsi models, but I love the bezel on this one. The angular case is also spectacular, and this is the first bracelet I've worn in years. I usually switch to rubber or leather immediately, but I like this one.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> Just got this one. Came with a cool box and some extras
> 
> View attachment 12593453
> 
> ...


I love that fake tuna can and microfiber cloth.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, like the black dial on the PADI


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Never liked the Pepsi color scheme. When I first saw the leaked Padi Samurai I thought maybe this is it. But after seeing a couple more real life pictures, between that and the orange Sammy, I still have to go with the orange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a little problem with one I got while I was adjusting the micro adjustment part of the clasp and was wondering if you guys knew how I might best go about fixing it. The spring bar that holds the link connecting the bracelet to the clasp kinda broke. I wasn't ruff with it. I just used one of those strap removing picks and poked the spring bar end so I can compress it and it never came back up. Now I can't connect the claps and the link nor wear the bracelet. Not sure if I can easily replace it or have to get an exact replacement from seiko some how because it goes into the metal bracelet link, so it's got to be a specific size.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

A regular spring bar of the proper length will fix that right up. Any jewler worth his salt should get that securely on your wrist in no time, or you can order some springboard and figure it out yourself. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## apriliamille (Apr 5, 2017)

i thought it was interesting that the orange Samurai pre order on Amazon has a 3 year Seiko limited warranty. how often does that happen on Amazon?


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> A regular spring bar of the proper length will fix that right up. Any jewler worth his salt should get that securely on your wrist in no time, or you can order some springboard and figure it out yourself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


But the question is, will they have the proper diameter for the holes of the clasp and the proper diameter of the link? Do you know if seiko is known for making things hard to find compatibility with?

Also, do you have the watch and maybe know the exact length and diameter of the springbar I could look up and buy to fix it myself if?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Your making it more complicated than it really is. They sell assortment packs of springbars online. I usually just replace and inspect. If it's not bouncing around in the opening it should be good. As for the width of the bar, just measure the spread of the clasp or link. I've never encountered an issue with the size of spring bar ends.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Digging this!


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

I'm not usually too hot on pepsi dials, but I gotta admit it looks really handsome on Samurai. Especially with that black dial, which makes the whole thing pop.


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> Your making it more complicated than it really is. They sell assortment packs of springbars online. I usually just replace and inspect. If it's not bouncing around in the opening it should be good. As for the width of the bar, just measure the spread of the clasp or link. I've never encountered an issue with the size of spring bar ends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Took it too a Seiko authorize dealer and the guy threw my spring bar on the floor; swapped it for another springbar; free of charge.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Today I visited a local Seiko AD in my town and saw a SRPB49. I tried it and checked if everything is perfect and guess what- it was! The chapter ring, crown, bezel were absolutely centered. I checked it several times and everything was 100% on spot. Good job, Seiko!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

fluence4 said:


> Today I visited a local Seiko AD in my town and saw a SRPB49. I tried it and checked if everything is perfect and guess what- it was! The chapter ring, crown, bezel were absolutely centered. I checked it several times and everything was 100% on spot. Good job, Seiko!


Did you buy it?!


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

The price is down to 413 $ from MRP of 550$

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospe...885137&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=pepsi+bezel+padi


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a morning shot from a couple of days ago. Everything centered and has been +4 seconds for the 2 weeks and 2 days I've been wearing it. I really got lucky.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ Lucky indeed. Enjoy it!


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12594127


Mind telling us what's your wrist size? 
I have 6.5" wrist and worried the Samurai will look too big on me. Wondering if I shld wait for the upcoming Turtle Junior or just get a Samurai?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just joined the club







I really like it so far. Recently moved my baby tuna out and planning to move the turtle soon as well. The samurai is a very good replacement. Everything lines up (pic angle may say different) to my eyes so that's a big bonus.



flame2000 said:


> Mind telling us what's your wrist size?
> I have 6.5" wrist and worried the Samurai will look too big on me. Wondering if I shld wait for the upcoming Turtle Junior or just get a Samurai?


My wrist is 6.5ish. The short lugs make the samurai fit me very well. As always it's hard to know how a watch will fit until it's on the wrist.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Monday blues 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

whoagorgeous said:


> Monday blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O Dang, I just noticed it right now. Maybe there is a difference in location of where all these blue lagoons were produced.

The bottom left of your dial, it says "Made in Japan."

Mines says "Mov't Japan"


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

10PieceChicken said:


> O Dang, I just noticed it right now. Maybe there is a difference in location of where all these blue lagoons were produced.
> 
> The bottom left of your dial, it says "Made in Japan."
> 
> Mines says "Mov't Japan"


Mine doesn't even say Mov't Japan on it, it just says 4R35- O1M4 R 2.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I finally got around to buying a Samurai. It's my 20th Seiko and the first that I'm disappointed with. The obvious lack of QC with regards to alignment bugs me. The bezel is too stiff and while it may loosen up over time, I don't see it ever being as good as the excellent bezels on the two turtles I have. It's also -12 spd. I know that's within specs but I'd rather have + anything than run slow. Maybe if the turtles didn't set the bar so high I'd feel better about it but knowing I actually paid more for what I now feel is an inferior product leaves me disappointed. I should have returned it immediately but I foolishly talked myself into keeping it thinking after wearing it a bit the issues wouldn't bug me...wrong. The real pisser is that the Samurai takes great to leather and looks great on wrist.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I finally got around to buying a Samurai. It's my 20th Seiko and the first that I'm disappointed with. The obvious lack of QC with regards to alignment bugs me. The bezel is too stiff and while it may loosen up over time, I don't see it ever being as good as the excellent bezels on the two turtles I have. It's also -12 spd. I know that's within specs but I'd rather have + anything than run slow. Maybe if the turtles didn't set the bar so high I'd feel better about it but knowing I actually paid more for what I now feel is an inferior product leaves me disappointed. I should have returned it immediately but I foolishly talked myself into keeping it thinking after wearing it a bit the issues wouldn't bug me...wrong. The real pisser is that the Samurai takes great to leather and looks great on wrist.


Is the QC your only complaint? Unfortunately that could be said about most Seikos. I went through 3 SRP777s before I found an acceptable one. The BL Samurai I had months ago had several QC issues however the black Samurai I just received appears to be fine to my eyes. I try to only buy Seikos from places with an easy return system because of the QC issues.

How do you like it other wise as far looks, fit, etc?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Is the QC your only complaint? Unfortunately that could be said about most Seikos. I went through 3 SRP777s before I found an acceptable one. The BL Samurai I had months ago had several QC issues however the black Samurai I just received appears to be fine to my eyes. I try to only buy Seikos from places with an easy return system because of the QC issues.
> 
> How do you like it other wise as far looks, fit, etc?


It fits my wrist fine and as I said it looks great. Lack of QC is stopping me from buying another Samurai so if it's the only issue, it's a big one. But I also mentioned 2 other things that I was disappointed with.

Crazy that you had to go through so many Seiko to find good ones so I agree with you about it being unfortunate. A buyer shouldn't have to put themselves in a good position to return a product in anticipation of quality expectations not being met. I guess I've just gotten really lucky up until the Samurai.


----------



## 10PieceChicken (Sep 23, 2017)

Does anyone have the problem with the edge of the divers extra deployment clasp (the part that cuffs the end link) digging into their wrist? Mines was doing quite a bit to the point that it would leave a very deep looking indentation on my wrist, so I just had to put more links on one side versus the other side in order to move the cuff closer to the bottom of my wrist.

I don't like the unevenous but that seems to solve the problem. Anyone else have that problem and tried their own way of figuring it out? I wish I could remove it and still wear the bracelet.


----------



## iLikeCoffee (Nov 10, 2017)

10PieceChicken said:


> Does anyone have the problem with the edge of the divers extra deployment clasp (the part that cuffs the end link) digging into their wrist? Mines was doing quite a bit to the point that it would leave a very deep looking indentation on my wrist, so I just had to put more links on one side versus the other side in order to move the cuff closer to the bottom of my wrist.
> 
> I don't like the unevenous but that seems to solve the problem. Anyone else have that problem and tried their own way of figuring it out? I wish I could remove it and still wear the bracelet.


Try reversing the bracelet. I've done it on my skx and samurai (with the same number of links on both sides), and I find it much more comfortable that way.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> It fits my wrist fine and as I said it looks great. Lack of QC is stopping me from buying another Samurai so if it's the only issue, it's a big one. But I also mentioned 2 other things that I was disappointed with.
> 
> Crazy that you had to go through so many Seiko to find good ones so I agree with you about it being unfortunate. A buyer shouldn't have to put themselves in a good position to return a product in anticipation of quality expectations not being met. I guess I've just gotten really lucky up until the Samurai.


Yeah unfortunately this is an issue with Seiko pretty much across the board unless you go to GS levels.



10PieceChicken said:


> Does anyone have the problem with the edge of the divers extra deployment clasp (the part that cuffs the end link) digging into their wrist? Mines was doing quite a bit to the point that it would leave a very deep looking indentation on my wrist, so I just had to put more links on one side versus the other side in order to move the cuff closer to the bottom of my wrist.
> 
> I don't like the unevenous but that seems to solve the problem. Anyone else have that problem and tried their own way of figuring it out? I wish I could remove it and still wear the bracelet.


I always take out more links on the 6 side for my bracelets as they just wear more comfortable for me and that seems to really help with this Samurai as well as the baby tuna when I had it.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Just got it in!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

This beauty arrived today!


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Is the orange samurai a limited edition?


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

NYC 4 said:


> Is the orange samurai a limited edition?


It's exclusive to Amazon.com right now, but will be released amongst authorized dealers come the new year.

Not a limited edition.


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

nupicasso said:


> It's exclusive to Amazon.com right now, but will be released amongst authorized dealers come the new year.
> 
> Not a limited edition.[/QUO
> I ordered one from amazon. Tracking shows it's out for delivery. It will be my first samurai. I'm considering selling two turtles for this bad boy. Hopefully it will work for me. It looks stunning in pictures.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

NYC 4 said:


> nupicasso said:
> 
> 
> > It's exclusive to Amazon.com right now, but will be released amongst authorized dealers come the new year.
> ...


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

nupicasso said:


> NYC 4 said:
> 
> 
> > It is an outstanding tool watch. Definitely happy with my purchase!
> ...


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Orange samurai purchased from amazon was delivered last night. Everything seems to be aligned perfectly, thank goodness... It is my first samurai purchase and absolutely my favorite watch. I like that it doesn’t seem as large on my wrist as the turtles I own. The orange color combo is killer in person! Unfortunately I don’t have enough forum postings to share pics.


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Should’ve been a limited edition...


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

NYC 4 said:


> Orange samurai purchased from amazon was delivered last night. Everything seems to be aligned perfectly, thank goodness... It is my first samurai purchase and absolutely my favorite watch. I like that it doesn't seem as large on my wrist as the turtles I own. The orange color combo is killer in person! Unfortunately I don't have enough forum postings to share pics.


Congrats on your purchase!

My sentiments exactly.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NYC 4 said:


> Orange samurai purchased from amazon was delivered last night. Everything seems to be aligned perfectly, thank goodness... It is my first samurai purchase and absolutely my favorite watch. I like that it doesn't seem as large on my wrist as the turtles I own. The orange color combo is killer in person! Unfortunately I don't have enough forum postings to share pics.


Turtles wear larger to me as well. I think L2L on sammy is shorter. Congrats on the new watch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> I think a little of that has to do with the slight tweak of the hour markers. The gen 1 sammies had stick hour markers that went well with the non monster handset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting, never noticed that some say 20 | 30 | 40, etc, some the 'pepsi' runs to 20 and now runs 25 | 35 | 45, etc.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just purchased a PADI Samurai to go with my Blue Lagoon. Couldn't resist, watch looks fantastic!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Probably unrealistic for me to be holding out for a Titanium LE, the Orange would've been the perfect vehicle for it. Regardless, super tempted still but don't want to pay full Amazon retail (though I don't doubt the fun of the watch is worth it)


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

I finally pulled the trigger on a Samurai. I was not a big fan of the Pepsi but it is growing on me.

Not sure if I should start a new thread, but I'll ask here first (and yes, I did a search  )

1. How hard is it to do a bezel insert? Is it worthwhile to source a new bezel and do the insert surgery on that one - I actually want to keep the original as well.
2. Who do you guys have do work on your watches? Is it worth sending it out to someone or is it easy to find a trusted person locally? I want to replace the hands and crystal - but it needs to be done right (of course) and the water resistance needs to be maintained - I do actually dive from time to time.
3. Finally, opinions wanted  I am looking at the Uncle Seiko reinforced canvas NATOs and wonder which color others think would look good on the Pepsi model. https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p21/22mm_Reinforced_Canvas_ZULU_Watch_Straps.html


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Memento Vivere said:


> Just purchased a PADI Samurai to go with my Blue Lagoon. Couldn't resist, watch looks fantastic!


Hi Momento, This will tide you over 'til you receive yours :-!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Luminous Lagoon










IG: th3measure


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Didn't have to wait long! What an awesome piece; the combination of color and texture on this is unbeatable. And the Blue Lagoon is probably my nicest blue dial watch, the depth of color is unreal.

Seiko hit a home run with these.

(Side note: the Hirsch Accent rubber strap on my Blue Lagoon is the best paired strap with the Samurai I've come across. The ridge matches perfectly with the angular case of the Samurai and it's unbelievably comfortable. The only negative is the expense. )


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> View attachment 12668115
> 
> 
> View attachment 12668117
> ...


I really like that Hirsch band. Do you know how it compares to an Isofrane?


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-404788-50-20-Caoutchouc-Watch-Strap/dp/B009WJNHPK

Highly, highly recommend this strap to pair with any Samurai model. If you're up for a splurge, it's worth it.

edit: Responding to above, I actually prefer it to my Isofrane, especially on the Samurai. It's very supple and comfortable.

edit2: accidentally linked the 20mm, make sure you search for the 22mm if you are considering it off Amazon through my link


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-404788-50-20-Caoutchouc-Watch-Strap/dp/B009WJNHPK
> 
> Highly, highly recommend this strap to pair with any Samurai model. If you're up for a splurge, it's worth it.
> 
> ...


Nice strap but I'm not familiar with Hirsch rubber straps. Do you need thinner spring bars or it can accept Seiko fatties?

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

This watch is just sweet. Dial is more subtle than you'd expect, takes direct light to really bring out the pattern.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


nice shot


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

Okay, I'll post here. I am not sure, but I started a thread because I wasn't sure if this kind of comment/question belonged in this thread. Sadly, my thread has received no replies.

I am very excited about my new Samurai - it is my first new Seiko in a long time. Of course, not being one to leave well enough alone I want to make a few changes.

First, I really like the original Samurai hands. The hour hand on the new one is a little chunky for my tastes, although in person it look good to me. I still am considering new hands. Any thoughts on style with the Samurai?

Second, I was going to grab a domed crystal. I like the way the look, but now that I have the Samurai in hand, I am not so sure. I like the way the bezel is slightly raised above the crystal.

Third, and easiest by far, is a new strap. In this case, I just really want to save the Seiko strap and go with a slightly different look. I have an Uncle Seiko canvas trap and an Uncle Seiko Tropic on the way. I think the size and style of the Samurai allow it to go "old school" while the sharp case angles still allow it to be modern, not antique looking (think new Camaro vs. original Camaro, maybe). If that makes sense... anyway, that is why I picked up the Tropic.

While on the subject of straps, does anyone have experience with this Zuludiver? And how concerned should I be about "fat" spring bars?









PS: If I've managed to commit a forum faux pas, please let me know. Been on forums for years and each one has their own "social quirks."


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

Double post... I'm on a roll. Sorry gang.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

champ13 said:


> nice shot


Thank you! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

Just joined the samurai club, black bezel model, got it for a really good price. Got to say I'm really happy with it, clasp has a little more rattle than I'm used to (114060 sub been my daily wearer before this) but for the price I have no complaints.
I'll monitor the accuracy over the coming weeks and update when it's settled.
Weirdly for all the watches I've owned this is only my second seiko, I've not owned one in about 17 years, was waiting for the right one I suppose.
Haven't noticed any of the QC issues that have been covered already in this thread, guess I got lucky ;-)


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just bought an upgraded Seiko machined clasp (same as on a Transocean) for my PADI. Excited because that should add a little extra zest.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My favorite Sammie


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 12678387


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

It is a great shot. I'd probably crash my car if I tried to take one like that!



champ13 said:


> nice shot


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

scubus said:


> Okay, I'll post here. I am not sure, but I started a thread because I wasn't sure if this kind of comment/question belonged in this thread. Sadly, my thread has received no replies.
> 
> I am very excited about my new Samurai - it is my first new Seiko in a long time. Of course, not being one to leave well enough alone I want to make a few changes.
> 
> ...


Not too sure on your mod questions as they're a matter of personal taste, but I can help with the strap question.... what ever you do don't try to put the standard fat spring bars in your zuludiver strap!

I got a zuludiver tropic for my Seiko 6309 and rather than use the spring bars they shipped I tried to put the fat ones in there. I eventually got one in but it bunched the strap up a little (maybe a little less than 1mm) so I tried to take it out but there was no chance, that thing is stuck in there. I even tried pulling it out with pliers but the spring bar started breaking and I didn't wanna ruin the strap so I gave up o|

You can get special springbars that are the normal width but with fat tips, a lot of people recommend those so that they fit the lug holes better. However, I have to say that the side with the normal ZD supplied springbars doesn't feel any less secure compared to the fatbar side.

Good luck, and let me know what you think of the ZD deployant clasp when you get it... I'm tempted to get one of those straps for my Tuna, but I'll probably save a little money and get the slightly cheaper Bonetto Cinturini branded one (pretty sure they're the same strap) unless the ZD clasp is something special.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

khd said:


> Not too sure on your mod questions as they're a matter of personal taste, but I can help with the strap question.... what ever you do don't try to put the standard fat spring bars in your zuludiver strap!
> 
> I got a zuludiver tropic for my Seiko 6309 and rather than use the spring bars they shipped I tried to put the fat ones in there. I eventually got one in but it bunched the strap up a little (maybe a little less than 1mm) so I tried to take it out but there was no chance, that thing is stuck in there. I even tried pulling it out with pliers but the spring bar started breaking and I didn't wanna ruin the strap so I gave up o|
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate the reply. I actually ordered 2 straps from Uncle Seiko to start.

I ordered the Tropic and one of his canvas NATO's. Both packages arrived this afternoon. I got notification via email and couldn't wait to get home.









I opened them up and this is what was inside. The Tropic also came with a pair of fat spring bars.









I decided to put on the Tropic tonight. There are plenty of reviews here so I won't say much, except it is not as supple and soft as the Seiko strap, but I am not sure that is a bad thing. I find Seiko's rubber straps are very soft, but they do not wear well, at least for me. In fact, I've only worn the Samurai for a few hours and there are already some rub spots starting.

I am delighted with the Tropic; it is just the look I was after. Kind of retro - I think the Samurai is a perfect size and look for this strap. I've had it on a few hours and it is comfortable, although I think the space between holes is a bit long - tough to get a prefect fit. The other thing to be aware of is that it doesn't "fill" the lug area like the stock band. It is one of the shots - a lot more of the side of the case is visible, but it is not unpleasant to me. Just an observation.

















Here is a pic of the lug area. Not as filled as with the stock strap - the stock one is not thicker, but the design just seems thicker.









Looking forward to trying out the canvas NATO. I have never liked NATO's because they let the divers I've owned "flop" around. They are top heavy and the thinner strap never seems to really support the watch. The Uncle Seiko is thick enough I don't believe that is going to be an issue. We'll see.


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

zed073 said:


>


That looks amazing with that band. I may have to see if I can track down (translation: afford) one of the Blue Lagoons.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks scubus. If you can pull it off you won't be disappointed.
The band is an Obris Morgan.



scubus said:


> That looks amazing with that band. I may have to see if I can track down (translation: afford) one of the Blue Lagoons.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

These pics are great. Thanks!
i just picked up a black samurai and am looking for some strap and bracelet options. The stainless still bracelet is nice but I wished it had some taper to it. 
Rubber looks like a great option.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

How does the case finishing of samurai compare against turtle? What is a good price to pay for the J version samurai?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tapatalk error


IG: th3measure


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

ronragus said:


> How does the case finishing of samurai compare against turtle? What is a good price to pay for the J version samurai?


I find the case and dial far superior on the Samurai.

The endices appear applied, rather than just a painted on embossed marker.

The nicely brushed sides contrast the polished areas with more contrast.

Much better details all around.

And personal taste...I like having just date without day.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

nupicasso said:


> I find the case and dial far superior on the Samurai.
> 
> The endices appear applied, rather than just a painted raised marker.
> 
> ...


This is how I see it too. So much so when I was selling watches to fund another purchase that I was happy the Turtle sold first so I was able to keep the Samurai. The Samurai is my favorite affordable Seiko diver right now. There's nothing wrong with the Turtle, it's just the most popular one. The fit of the Samurai endlinks is tighter than any other Seiko I've owned. They have more interesting dials too.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

scubus said:


> That looks amazing with that band. I may have to see if I can track down (translation: afford) one of the Blue Lagoons.


The blue lagoon touches are pretty cool. I had the Turtle version. I think it looks even better on the Samurai.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Premise said:


> This is how I see it too. So much so when I was selling watches to fund another purchase that I was happy the Turtle sold first so I was able to keep the Samurai. The Samurai is my favorite affordable Seiko diver right now. There's nothing wrong with the Turtle, it's just the most popular one. The fit of the Samurai endlinks is tighter than any other Seiko I've owned. They have more interesting dials too.


Yeah. I just ordered the Black samurai to compliment my Orange (which was my first). Still can't believe the quality of this watch and the lack of love compared to the Turtle. It's a far superior watch IMO. And I do enjoy my Turtles as well...but they're just a level below these in quality.

And of course the shape of the Samurai is about as unique as it gets. The Turtle resembles many other cushion cased watches by other brands.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I also prefer the Samurai to the Turtle. Fits me quite a bit better and the quality seems a bit better as well.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Maybe some day they'll stop putting that "X" on every watch! :-|
Then we can talk about design and aesthetics . . . .


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

The X is growing on me. It's not just an X. Maybe they should do it in two colors like it's shown on the tags and website to show what it really is.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Limited Edition Samurai Zimbe just released here in Thailand, msrp 22900 baht ($715usd).









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the looks of that LE. Did they put sapphire on it?


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

My new black Sammy just landed. Love it. Looks and feels great on the wrist. Makes my skx look like a toy! Finish is superb, dial is beautiful, handset suits it perfectly.

From a QC perspective; crown is dead center, chapter ring is spot on, but bezel is miles out and super hard to turn. Has anybody else had this issue. Does it free up over time?

Overall I think this is a great watch, and those little QC niggles are not enough to put me off. Nothing else looks like this thing. It's a rugged tool watch that's classy enough to wear on more formal occasions too.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Biggles3 said:


> Limited Edition Samurai Zimbe just released here in Thailand, msrp 22900 baht ($715usd).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like they did the sapphire with cyclops, used the bezel insert and hands of the ion black model retaining the SS case with bracelet. Minus the magnifier, this is perfect.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> I like the looks of that LE. Did they put sapphire on it?


Yes.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

I like the black (okay, they all look pretty good.)

My bezel is smooth as silk and spot on.



Blue-Hayes said:


> My new black Sammy just landed. Love it. Looks and feels great on the wrist. Makes my skx look like a toy! Finish is superb, dial is beautiful, handset suits it perfectly.
> 
> From a QC perspective; crown is dead center, chapter ring is spot on, but bezel is miles out and super hard to turn. Has anybody else had this issue. Does it free up over time?
> 
> Overall I think this is a great watch, and those little QC niggles are not enough to put me off. Nothing else looks like this thing. It's a rugged tool watch that's classy enough to wear on more formal occasions too.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Blue-Hayes said:


> My new black Sammy just landed. Love it. Looks and feels great on the wrist. Makes my skx look like a toy! Finish is superb, dial is beautiful, handset suits it perfectly.
> 
> From a QC perspective; crown is dead center, chapter ring is spot on, but bezel is miles out and super hard to turn. Has anybody else had this issue. Does it free up over time?
> 
> Overall I think this is a great watch, and those little QC niggles are not enough to put me off. Nothing else looks like this thing. It's a rugged tool watch that's classy enough to wear on more formal occasions too.


I haven't had any bezel stiffness issues with mine, but usually a little warm water and a few rotations while rinsing it will free up any stuck or hard to turn bezels.


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

Not sure I like the cyclops, but considering I can't read the date without reading glasses anymore, maybe I need one.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

The PADI edition has the most intricate dial pattern on a Seiko diver that is not a Grand Seiko!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

Just fitted a maratac rubber strap to my Sammy, lovely combo ;-)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Joined the club today. I had an original Samurai and sold it. Nice to be back.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tapatalk error.. pics not posting. 


IG: th3measure


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Pro Diver said:


> Joined the club today. I had an original Samurai and sold it. Nice to be back.


Is it supposed to be a black or blue dial?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Hasnt left my wrist. Truly an awesome design. Love it more and more daily.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ronragus said:


> Pro Diver said:
> 
> 
> > Joined the club today. I had an original Samurai and sold it. Nice to be back.
> ...


Deep navy blue.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Black Samurai with Pepsi bezel


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Black Samurai with Pepsi bezel
> View attachment 12702325


I am so confused. One says black, other says dark navy....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

babola said:


> Deep navy blue.


Lucky you, you received it! I ordered the exact same from Mr Lee in Singapore two weeks ago and I still can't track it on Canada Post portal. Not too worried as I ordered several watches from this site and it always took long to get to Canada.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ronragus said:


> I am so confused. One says black, other says dark navy....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


No need for confusion.
SRPB053 comes with navy blue dial color.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Regulateur said:


> Lucky you, you received it! I ordered the exact same from Mr Lee in Singapore two weeks ago and I still can't track it on Canada Post portal. Not too worried as I ordered several watches from this site and it always took long to get to Canada.


Never said I bought it.



Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ronragus said:


> I am so confused. One says black, other says dark navy....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


One is original 53 Pepsi Samurai, another is a 51 black Samurai mod with Pepsi bezel.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

nice watch dude


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I’ve had mine for sale but still not sure I want to part with it. Even so I haven’t had a single offer on it. Maybe all of us that really like this watch already own it. lol


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Premise said:


> I've had mine for sale but still not sure I want to part with it. Even so I haven't had a single offer on it. Maybe all of us that really like this watch already own it. lol


Not that surprising mate... it is available brand new for $335 from sky watches, and slightly cheaper again from some sellers on eBay so I think the price was just a little steep.


----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone experienced this sort of accuracy with theirs? I'm more than impressed 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

This one I'll keep for myself, Samurai Zimbe is a looker!

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

andykllhr said:


> Anyone experienced this sort of accuracy with theirs? I'm more than impressed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite impressed as well. This (The Orange Samurai), and my SBDC051 are my most accurate Seiko's. And they're both just a few months old. Seiko must have stepped up their game at the factory. 









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tapatalk error.. pic not showing. 


IG: th3measure


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

andykllhr said:


> Anyone experienced this sort of accuracy with theirs? I'm more than impressed
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I've worn mine for the past 72 hours, which rarely happens anymore because I rotate; only taking it off at night, where I leave it face up laying on top of a watch box. I should state that i wound the crown about 30 times before wearing (see note below). As of right now, it is somewhere between 1 and 1 1/2 seconds fast, tracked using an atomic clock app. That is less than a 1/2 second deviation per day!! That also means it has been observed to be the most accurate watch in my rotation.

Note: I have noticed that the watch will lose time when power reserve winds down. I tried pre-winding it in an attempt to mitigate this. I have also observed that time has been off by between 3 and 5 seconds fast when I first pick up the watch after resting it overnight. I did not specifically time the watch at that point as I was looking for 24 hour interval timing.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Meaning . . . :-s


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Meaning . . . :-s


Are you asking for the purpose of the picture? I'm not sure I understand your comment. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> Are you asking for the purpose of the picture? I'm not sure I understand your comment.
> 
> IG: th3measure


The post that I see contains no picture, just "IG: th3measure", and nothing else.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> The post that I see contains no picture, just "IG: th3measure", and nothing else.


Thanks for letting me know. I'm able to see the pic via Tapatalk but when I try and view it through WUS the pic is not there. I know there is a an issue right now with pics posting so hopefully it gets straightened out soon. I'll edit the post.

Cheers

IG: th3measure


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

10PieceChicken said:


> So just how rare is the Seiko Samurai blue lagoon? Like their's supposedly only 6000 made so it's limited edition but in reference to what overall number. Like how many watches are made for one type of watch. For example, how many gun metal/gold seiko samurai's were made or how many pepsi one's and overall, how many seiko samurai's were made to begin with. The samurai is only one watch of the many that seiko sells, so is producing 6000 considered a little amount that it is classified as limited edition? Sorry if that is a noob question. I just want to know how special my new watch coming in will be


I would not consider 6000 pieces an LE Run. Or I would consider every watch an LE since it wont be available for ever.


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

Price for this SRPB53 ends up being about $225.

Ends today.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3082158/seiko-mens-prospex-automatic-dive-watch-srpb53.jsp?prdPV=2


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

@blue-Hayes my bezel is same. My fingers are about to bleed from turning it lol. Has yours softened up?

I'm tempted to exchange it but the chapter ring, bezel, and crown are so dead centered that I'm hesitant. I've only worn it for about 30 hours thus far and it was brand new so I hope the -10s I've experienced in the last day improves too. But overall I'm in Love for the price.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

^^Nope. Still really hard to turn. I keep soaking it in warm water while turning it. It's easier to turn while it's in warm water, but it doesn't last.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

Blue-Hayes said:


> ^^Nope. Still really hard to turn. I keep soaking it in warm water while turning it. It's easier to turn while it's in warm water, but it doesn't last.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


That stinks. That makes me lean toward swapping it since others are saying their's turns smooth as butter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davevb (Sep 29, 2009)

My samurai zimbe has arrived. Bought of WUS member for a great price in Thailand (thanks champ 13!)


----------



## paphman910 (Feb 1, 2017)

Got it last week srpb51:









also the turtle as I could not decide:


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

paphman910 said:


> Got it last week srpb51:
> 
> View attachment 12720751
> 
> ...


Which do you prefer?

Which is more comfortable?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Orange Samurai with a new code SRPC07 has just shown up on longisland... strangely it seems to be slightly different to the Amazon exclusive as it has a textured dial


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

khd said:


> Orange Samurai with a new code SRPC07 has just shown up on longisland... strangely it seems to be slightly different to the Amazon exclusive as it has a textured dial
> 
> View attachment 12721533


What the what?!?! 2 different orange variants. Different dials???

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## paphman910 (Feb 1, 2017)

Turtle seems to be more comfortable being not so top heavy on my small wrist.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

khd said:


> Orange Samurai with a new code SRPC07 has just shown up on longisland... strangely it seems to be slightly different to the Amazon exclusive as it has a textured dial
> 
> View attachment 12721533


IMO the one to go for in this case would be the non-textured, flat dial model SRPB97.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

nupicasso said:


> What the what?!?! 2 different orange variants. Different dials???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


That's basically exactly what I thought! The terrible renders don't help much either, until I see a real photo I'm always suspicious of new models ;-)



babola said:


> IMO the one to go for in this case would be the non-textured, flat dial model SRPB97.


Completely agree... I've found myself checking these out a lot recently, not sure why but I think an orange dial is something I'm going to have to experience to get it out of my system! I've also been holding out hope that they might release an orange turtle at some point...


----------



## datglasstho (Dec 6, 2017)

That orange flat dial looks fantastic. Not really my thing as I think the color would really restrict myself from wearing it often, but it still looks great.

My SRPB51 is now -52 seconds after the first 15 days of ownership with it constantly running, time spent worn and unworn, which is giving me about -3.5/s a day. Still debating whether I want to crack it open to give the adjustment a slight notch or leave it as-is.


----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

datglasstho said:


> That orange flat dial looks fantastic. Not really my thing as I think the color would really restrict myself from wearing it often, but it still looks great.
> 
> My SRPB51 is now -52 seconds after the first 15 days of ownership with it constantly running, time spent worn and unworn, which is giving me about -3.5/s a day. Still debating whether I want to crack it open to give the adjustment a slight notch or leave it as-is.


Personally, I'd leave it, mine has settled down and I'm still really impressed with the accuracy, +3.1 seconds per day is more than adequate









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

andykllhr said:


> Personally, I'd leave it, mine has settled down and I'm still really impressed with the accuracy, +3.1 seconds per day is more than adequate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd leave it as well. At least give it more time. Mine was great and has improved a little with time.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_b_on_time (Jan 11, 2013)

That blue though!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mr_b_on_time said:


> That blue though!


Oh yeah!


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

3 o'clock crown looks like the head of turtle.. with the lugs for the legs..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

kaptenmlaar said:


> 3 o'clock crown looks like the head of turtle.. with the lugs for the legs..


Samurtle!


----------



## WeirdG (Jan 5, 2015)

Been drooling over the SRPB53 ever since I laid eyes on it a few months back. Today, I finally order an SRPB53K1. Found a great deal through the seller RDBrands on Amazon. They're selling it for $354.50CAD (free ship) on Amazon.ca and $261.92USD (free ship) on Amazon.com.

I really wanted the J version, but it would have cost me around $50 more depending on where I ordered from. Plus, based on some of the responses in this thread, there apparently is no difference between the J and K models. If that's the case, I'm happy saving a few bucks.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I just happen to really like these new Samurais. I have the Blue Lagoon, the DLC on rubber and the orange one is headed my way. The orange dial is what I want to ask you guys about what you think. Amazon made a big splash about them getting the first ones. Some of those sold for 575.00 on a bracelet with the rubber strap in the kit. Those are already down to 431.00 on Amazon.

You can buy them all day long for sub 400.00 on the bracelet on the interwebs. I guess what we all said about letting the novelty wear off would drop the asking price. I am not sure what I would think if I had paid the full freight at 575.00?
Kevin


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Streetboss said:


> I just happen to really like these new Samurais. I have the Blue Lagoon, the DLC on rubber and the orange one is headed my way. The orange dial is what I want to ask you guys about what you think. Amazon made a big splash about them getting the first ones. Some of those sold for 575.00 on a bracelet with the rubber strap in the kit. Those are already down to 431.00 on Amazon.
> 
> You can buy them all day long for sub 400.00 on the bracelet on the interwebs. I guess what we all said about letting the novelty wear off would drop the asking price. I am not sure what I would think if I had paid the full freight at 575.00?
> Kevin


I don't own one. But have always considered full price an early adopter fee

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


>





CGSshorty said:


>


Nice tweaks!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Nice tweaks!


Thanks. I think they both look better.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

CGSshorty said:


> Thanks. I think they both look better.


You swapped the bezel and the dial over?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

ronragus said:


> You swapped the bezel and the dial over?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Complete dial/movement swap as well as the bezel inserts. The bezels themselves stayed as the finishes are different.


----------



## Jdreg (Sep 23, 2015)

scubus said:


> That looks amazing with that band. I may have to see if I can track down (translation: afford) one of the Blue Lagoons.


Kinda out there but it works well


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think in nearly every iteration the Samurai looks better on steel than rubber or other straps.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Ha, same story here, paphman910. Only I went for the blue. Cheers


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Sry, dbl pst.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I think in nearly every iteration the Samurai looks better on steel than rubber or other straps.


It doesn't hurt that the bracelet is very well made. The end link fit is tight and while the clasp is the usual Seiko fare, it is overall more sturdy feeling and and a better looking design than pretty much every Seiko diver below $500.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Love the new Sammy, actually feels better than my PADI turtle... so I'll have to flip. Any recommendations for a WUS friendly dealer?


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

SRPC07 vs. SRPB97 🧐


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ah so the regular orange doesnt have the waffle dial seen in a rendering earlier? nice.


----------



## hobbescalvin136 (Dec 3, 2017)

real or nah?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

hobbescalvin136 said:


> View attachment 12780467
> 
> 
> real or nah?


Yep real- these leaks from Clemiko show up pretty regularly in the "new and upcoming" thread and have turned out to be true for several previous models


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Everdying said:


> ah so the regular orange doesnt have the waffle dial seen in a rendering earlier? nice.


Nope, they are EXACTLY the same. Only difference (aside from model #) is that the Amazon one comes with a rubber strap. However, if you already have one of the rubber straps from another seiko (Turtle or other), the SPRC comes with a seiko dive watch traveling case. Which is actually pretty cool.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

khd said:


> Yep real- these leaks from Clemiko show up pretty regularly in the "new and upcoming" thread and have turned out to be true for several previous models


This is the Blue Lagoon again?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

BStu185 said:


> This is the Blue Lagoon again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I dunno for sure as I didn't post the original leak, but the model code is different and it looks to me that it doesn't have the yellow accents like the Blue Lagoon model. Anyone else out there good at Spot the Difference games and notice anything else?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

khd said:


> I dunno for sure as I didn't post the original leak, but the model code is different and it looks to me that it doesn't have the yellow accents like the Blue Lagoon model. Anyone else out there good at Spot the Difference games and notice anything else?


Black bezel, crown?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

hobbescalvin136 said:


> View attachment 12780467
> 
> 
> real or nah?


It's likely real with that model number. Looks like it may be following the Shogun LE color scheme.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Black bezel, crown?


I think it's supposed to be anodized blue. PADI Tuna style. If not because it does look very black in the picture, this will be one odd looking duck.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Premise said:


> I think it's supposed to be anodized blue. PADI Tuna style. If not because it does look very black in the picture, this will be one odd looking duck.


You could be right, but it looks like black to me, just like the zimbe samurai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Strapcode hex oyster is out, the angular links fits the watch really well. Hope they will do a super engineer II, give it a prodiver vibe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Slapped a waffle strap on from Uncle Seiko. Arrived today. Shipping was fairly quick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Strapcode hex oyster is out, the angular links fits the watch really well. Hope they will do a super engineer II, give it a prodiver vibe.


Wow I like this a lot, and its got 2mm more taper than the OEM bracelet. I may have to pick one up.


----------



## 959 (Jan 10, 2018)

First Seiko. The addiction has begun.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

959 said:


> The addiction has begun.
> 
> View attachment 12794565


You don't even know.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## 959 (Jan 10, 2018)

Man that looks good! Is it on their site yet? I couldn't seem to find it.



ffnc1020 said:


> Strapcode hex oyster is out, the angular links fits the watch really well. Hope they will do a super engineer II, give it a prodiver vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Folken (Apr 4, 2017)

959 said:


> First Seiko. The addiction has begun.
> 
> View attachment 12794565


Sorry, but why is your date changing from the 8th to 9th at 6:00?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

959 said:


> Man that looks good! Is it on their site yet? I couldn't seem to find it.


It's on their front page.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Folken said:


> Sorry, but why is your date changing from the 8th to 9th at 6:00?


Interesting...


----------



## 959 (Jan 10, 2018)

Folken said:


> Sorry, but why is your date changing from the 8th to 9th at 6:00?


I'm not really sure?? Just noticing it in the photo now. I moved the hands manually and they change at midnight like they're supposed to so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Jdreg (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

Samurai Sunday 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTK (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm loving this watch









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Landed this one yesterday. The handy travel case came along with it as a freebie.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Interesting, I got the same case but it has a 'Dive' graphic on it


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

So finally is there a textured orange sami?

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sunday Samurai


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

bricem13 said:


> So finally is there a textured orange sami?


there were pictures of one, but when that model actually released it ended up being the same exact dial as the Amazon exclusive dial.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

This thread has got me psyched to wear my SRPB97 this weekend. I haven't worn it in a while. I bought it off Amazon and got lucky with a good one. Keeps +2/-2 with good alignment. The bracelet is pretty good and as this crowd knows the rubber strap is soft. Still I like to try an Uncle Seiko with it as I like his waffles


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRPC07


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


DaveD said:


> Sunday Samurai
> 
> View attachment 12806937


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

What is the best place for an orange sami? Prices seem still high actually

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

My Sammi on stock bracelet with Strapcode Chamfered clasp, I would recommend the V-Clasp for a better less bulky fit if your looking to do this.




























Sammi on the new Strapcode Hexad Oyster. Looks good but the end links do not fit well, in my case anyways. More material needs to be removed from the back so the springbar holes lines up. Making it work with a thinner spring bar but not please with the overall fit. Contacted Strapcode to see if it can be resolved.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> My Sammi on stock bracelet with Strapcode Chamfered clasp, I would recommend the V-Clasp for a better less bulky fit if your looking to do this.
> 
> Sammi on the new Strapcode Hexad Oyster. Looks good but the end links do not fit well, in my case anyways. More material needs to be removed from the back so the springbar holes lines up. Making it work with a thinner spring bar but not please with the overall fit. Contacted Strapcode to see if it can be resolved.


I was always wondering what the difference between their chamfered button clasp and the v-clasp were, so aside from the security clasp, the thickness is the major difference?

Also, it's a shame Strapcode cannot get the endlinks right, they reuse the bracelet from one watch to the next, the only thing they need to change is the endlink. They need to spend a little more time and get them right from the start. Poor fitment seems to be their theme lately.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> I was always wondering what the difference between their chamfered button clasp and the v-clasp were, so aside from the security clasp, the thickness is the major difference?
> 
> Also, it's a shame Strapcode cannot get the endlinks right, they reuse the bracelet from one watch to the next, the only thing they need to change is the endlink. They need to spend a little more time and get them right from the start. Poor fitment seems to be their theme lately.


Yes, the chamfered clasp is thicker and beefier all around. Works just fine on thicker bracelets such as the Endmill or the Hexad Oyster. For thinner or OEM bracelets the V-Clasp is a better fit, it also has narrower spring bar holes which work with the original spring bars from the stock bracelet. They all come with their own spring bars when you buy them but those spring bars are too thick for the stock bracelets. The holes on the chamfered clasp are larger and are just too big for the OEM spring bars, I have a box of generic 1.5mm spring bars that I file the ends off of to make them work. Had an extra chamfered buckle laying around so decided to just make that work.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>


Sorry, man, that jubilee looks hideous. The stock OEM bracelet or the new Strapcode Hexad Oyster looks far, Far better and won't have the rattly, stretchy, hairpulling aspect of the juby either.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

959 said:


> First Seiko. The addiction has begun.
> 
> View attachment 12794565


Yep. You said it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Sorry, man, that jubilee looks hideous. The stock OEM bracelet or the new Strapcode Hexad Oyster looks far, Far better and won't have the rattly, stretchy, hairpulling aspect of the juby either.


Fair enough, it would probably look a little better with fitted end links. I'm trying on spare bracelets until I get a chance to size the stock bracelet. A recent eye injury prohibits the detail work required. I will say though the taper on the Jubilee makes it quite comfy and I haven't had issues with hair pulling.

Cheers


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My SRPB97 from Amazon. The price was irresistible and it has been delivered in 24 hours...amazing!

This watch is special.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>


I was wondering what a jubilee would look like on the Sammy. As you mentioned if the end links were fitted I think it would compliment the Sammy nicely. I do wish the stock bracelet had more of a taper at the clap.

IG: th3measure


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Day two.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nikesupremedunk (Apr 17, 2017)

Really considering this but curious how it wears. How much thicker/heavier/bulkier is this compared to the 007?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just received the Hexad samurai strapcode. Heard some complain about the fitting. At the 6 o'clock the endlink just fit nicely. But at 12 o'clock have to slowly manoeuvre.



















My opinion: Very bulky bracelet. Is it the more bulky a bracelet the better it is for Strapcode standard?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

leong33 said:


> Just received the Hexad samurai strapcode. Heard some complain about the fitting. At the 6 o'clock the endlink just fit nicely. But at 12 o'clock have to slowly manoeuvre.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847889
> ...


Yes, Strapcodes can be very bulky.

IMO, yours looks excellent. May just get one myself.


----------



## pork chop (Jun 24, 2010)

I don’t think wears much different than my skx. I wouldn’t worry about it being too big.


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Just put mine on a Brady Straps sailcloth strap. I wasn't sure at first, but it's definitely grown on me.










Before, I had it on this grey-blue NATO:










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Caso said:


> Just put mine on a Brady Straps sailcloth strap. I wasn't sure at first, but it's definitely grown on me.


Looks very nice . . . would go even better with the blue 049! :-!


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Time Seller said:


> Looks very nice . . . would go even better with the blue 049! :-!


Thanks, and agreed! Or perhaps the old white dial model... Although I do like the strap's particular shade of blue with the black dial, and the texture of the strap goes well with the textured dial and bezel. I think that one of the reasons for the Samurai's enduring appeal is the perfectly executed contrast in textures. From the brushed stainless steel case, the bezel (would that be considered clou de Paris?), the dial, the crown, they create such an interesting visual effect. A good strap on this particular watch just adds to the effect!

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BKMacC (Mar 16, 2016)

It has probably already been asked but does anyone know of a Seiko clasp to replace the original divers clasp? I find the hinge of the divers extension sometimes digging into my wrist. Thanks.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

BKMacC said:


> It has probably already been asked but does anyone know of a Seiko clasp to replace the original divers clasp? I find the hinge of the divers extension sometimes digging into my wrist. Thanks.


Any 20mm clasp should work, I would recommend the V-Clasp from Strapcode.


----------



## BKMacC (Mar 16, 2016)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> Any 20mm clasp should work, I would recommend the V-Clasp from Strapcode.


I'll have a look. Thanks.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I took the plunge on the SRPB53. I ordered it from Kohl's. They had coupon codes and I called their Customer Service and they dropped it more for me. It came within the price of a lunch of the best price I found on eBay. Plus, I get Kohls cash to give to the wife (for appeasement), great customer service, and easy no hassle returns if I need it. Waiting for the delivery begins.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I took the plunge on the SRPB53. I ordered it from Kohl's. They had coupon codes and I called their Customer Service and they dropped it more for me. It came within the price of a lunch of the best price I found on eBay. Plus, I get Kohls cash to give to the wife (for appeasement), great customer service, and easy no hassle returns if I need it. Waiting for the delivery begins.


Can u share the total cost inc. Tax?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Anyone have trouble fitting the bracelet to their wrist? With no half links, I found that it's just too snug taking out an extra link and putting it in the biggest micro adjustment setting and it's way too large with an extra link and the smallest micro adjustment setting. Does a half link exist? Any recommendations about fitting the bracelet better? I did have a credit on Amazon and I purchased a Jubilee strapcode bracelet with a straight end link but I'm not sure I love the way that looks when it arrives.

I also got one heck of a deal on this watch that happen to be at a local jewelry store.

Thanks in advance!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I took the plunge on the SRPB53. I ordered it from Kohl's. They had coupon codes and I called their Customer Service and they dropped it more for me. It came within the price of a lunch of the best price I found on eBay. Plus, I get Kohls cash to give to the wife (for appeasement), great customer service, and easy no hassle returns if I need it. Waiting for the delivery begins.


clean, nice without 4r35 etc printed on the dial..


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kaptenmlaar said:


> clean, nice without 4r35 etc printed on the dial..


That was probably photo shopped off the image.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Can u share the total cost inc. Tax?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


For me it was $283.08 all in. Keep in mind your tax rate may be different than mine. I know it was not a killer deal but I did get $50 in KC. If I do the weird WUS math that brings it down to 233.08. The KC will be used next week by the wife to purchase clothes and whatnot for the kids for school.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Rocat said:


> For me it was $283.08 all in. Keep in mind your tax rate may be different than mine. I know it was not a killer deal but I did get $50 in KC. If I do the weird WUS math that brings it down to 233.08. The KC will be used next week by the wife to purchase clothes and whatnot for the kids for school.


Nice. You beat me in price, but mine gets here first. Of course, if I do weird WUS math it means I still paid more.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have several nice NATO's and canvas straps to mix in with my SRPB49's bracelet. But, the bracelet is a PITA to re-install when you're ready to go back to bracelet! It takes a lot of patience! Any of you have a special trick for re-installing the bracelet? A 3rd hand would probably do the trick! :-d


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Still have the opportunity to return this so I'm wondering about your thoughts. Do you like the look on the Jubilee bracelet? How about with the straight end links? Thoughts overall? I can't get the OEM bracelet to fit the right way with no half links.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

I'd say it's certainly an eye-catching combination. Sometimes you want that presence but personally the sunburst dial paired with the jubilee is just too much. Not a huge fan of the gap created by the straight end links. Don't know if you've seen the hexad oyster for the Samurai by Strapcode but it does a good job of mimicking the angular lines of the watch. Personally it's the only other bracelet I'd consider if the OEM bracelet wasn't an option.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jcartw20 said:


> I'd say it's certainly an eye-catching combination. Sometimes you want that presence but personally the sunburst dial paired with the jubilee is just too much. Not a huge fan of the gap created by the straight end links. Don't know if you've seen the hexad oyster for the Samurai by Strapcode but it does a good job of mimicking the angular lines of the watch. Personally it's the only other bracelet I'd consider if the OEM bracelet wasn't an option.


Do they make end links that fit the samurai? My issue is that I can't get the right fit on the bracelet that came with it. Do you know if there's a clasp I can buy that might have a ratcheting extension or slightly concealed divers extension that I can use with the OEM bracelet?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Do they make end links that fit the samurai? My issue is that I can't get the right fit on the bracelet that came with it. Do you know if there's a clasp I can buy that might have a ratcheting extension or slightly concealed divers extension that I can use with the OEM bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah the Samurai version is pretty new and the end-links are designed to fit perfectly. Not sure if the included clasp has a ratcheting extension but I'm sure there are micro-adjustments.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jcartw20 said:


> Yeah the Samurai version is pretty new and the end-links are designed to fit perfectly. Not sure if the included clasp has a ratcheting extension but I'm sure there are micro-adjustments.
> 
> View attachment 12875327


In your opinion is it worth an upgrade from the OEM oyster? Of course this could be the important part for me, but let's say it all things fit equally?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

jcartw20 said:


> Yeah the Samurai version is pretty new and the end-links are designed to fit perfectly. Not sure if the included clasp has a ratcheting extension but I'm sure there are micro-adjustments.
> 
> View attachment 12875327


You got a link please? Need one of those

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jcartw20 said:


> Yeah the Samurai version is pretty new and the end-links are designed to fit perfectly. Not sure if the included clasp has a ratcheting extension but I'm sure there are micro-adjustments.
> 
> View attachment 12875327


If I was able to get ahold of the strapcode ratcheting clasp, do you know a) if it would be compatible with the OEM Seiko bracelet where I could just replace out the clasp and b) would I need a 20 mm or does it taper all the way down to 18?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

I think swapping out the clasp would be the most cost-effective solution. OEM Samurai bracelet tapers to 20mm so clasp needs to be 20mm. I personally don't own one so I can't vouch although I did come across this thread which may shed some light: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-watch-day-prospex-srpb51-samurai-4524935.html


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jcartw20 said:


> I think swapping out the clasp would be the most cost-effective solution. OEM Samurai bracelet tapers to 20mm so clasp needs to be 20mm. I personally don't own one so I can't vouch although I did come across this thread which may shed some light: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-watch-day-prospex-srpb51-samurai-4524935.html


Appreciate the insight! Someone is selling one on the sales for him but they are in Australia so the shipping on top of their asking price does not make it a cost-effective purchase from them. I will probably reach out to strapcode. This Jubilee bracelet was only $55 so that was appealing. The clasp itself might be around the same price.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

The oem bracelet tapers to 20mm, you can order just the clasp from Strapcode to fit it. I would recommend the V-Clasp, it has 6 micro adjustments and will actually work with the original spring bars that attach your clasp to the bracelet. The Chamfered clasp looks similar but its bigger and won't work with the oem spring bars and the ones that come with it are too thick for the oem bracelet. Not sure about the ratchet clasp since I haven't owned one of those. I would think with 6 micro adjustments you can get the oem bracelet how you want it.



41Mets said:


> jcartw20 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the Samurai version is pretty new and the end-links are designed to fit perfectly. Not sure if the included clasp has a ratcheting extension but I'm sure there are micro-adjustments.
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I just put the bracelet back on and magically it fits. I really have absolutely no idea unless, what happened, was the divers extension got released and opened up the length considerably. I don't think that's the case, but right now, all of a sudden, it fits.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I love the look of the jubilee on the Sammy. I just don't like those straight end links, they don't work in my opinion. I've even contemplated seeing if I could fit an SKX jubilee to the Sammy. I don't know how well those end links will fit, I think the Sammy's case has a different curve and is farther away from the lug holes than the SKX, but I still might try.



41Mets said:


> ... I'm wondering about your thoughts. Do you like the look on the Jubilee bracelet? How about with the straight end links? Thoughts overall? I can't get the OEM bracelet to fit the right way with no half links.


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Modded Blue Lagoon or? IG post says SRBP09 or did you just B&W the photo, retaining the yellow accents?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

slabber said:


> Modded Blue Lagoon or? IG post says SRBP09 or did you just B&W the photo, retaining the yellow accents?


As you mentioned above, I just did a B&W of the SRBP09, and retained the yellow accents. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

Planning on purchasing a PADI Samurai after considering a number of the other variants. Best price I've found is on eBay, item #292325779173 (can't post links yet due to fact I only recently joined).
I have called Limor Jewelers directly to confirm I can get a good one. They apparently have about 14 pieces, 9 available shown on eBay currently. As I want the internet price but don't want the crap shoot of getting one with misaligned dial or crown, I think I will try these guys given they should be able to pick me out a good one.

Anyone seen anything better than US$325 for this version currently?


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^ I have not as of now!


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

Here's the one on offer to me now. Alignment of face, date, and crown look good to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

View attachment 12878755


I use the SKX 007 original jubilee to install in my Samurai. Just a bit of twist on the endlink looks compatible.

I have a few of them if you guys are keen PM me


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

View attachment 12878757


View attachment 12878761


This Hexad Strapcode looks more bulky and cost 2 times more than the SKX007 jubilee


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

leong33 said:


> View attachment 12878757
> 
> 
> View attachment 12878761
> ...


The pictures aren't showing up of the Jubilee on the samurai. Could you share one with me in my in box?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

slabber said:


> Planning on purchasing a PADI Samurai after considering a number of the other variants. Best price I've found is on eBay, item #292325779173 (can't post links yet due to fact I only recently joined).
> I have called Limor Jewelers directly to confirm I can get a good one. They apparently have about 14 pieces, 9 available shown on eBay currently. As I want the internet price but don't want the crap shoot of getting one with misaligned dial or crown, I think I will try these guys given they should be able to pick me out a good one.
> 
> Anyone seen anything better than US$325 for this version currently?


Welcome to the Madness.

A bit of friendly advice.

I wouldn't post an item number or the vendor of a deal before buying it yourself. If the watch is a hot seller you'll quickly find that the inventory of 14 pieces can quickly dwindle down to zero in an afternoon. Especially considering this is a worldwide forum and the reach of eBay and PayPal is far and wide. You could possibly make the watch you want disappear.

That does appear to be a good price at the moment.

No worries from me as I've the Pepsi Samurai inbound tomorrow and the PADI Turtle is on my wrist this evening.

Again, welcome to the Forum and hide your wallet. And, if you are married, start rehearsing excuses as to why you need more than one watch now.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That looks fine to me.



slabber said:


> Here's the one on offer to me now. Alignment of face, date, and crown look good to me.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

41Mets said:


> The pictures aren't showing up of the Jubilee on the samurai. Could you share one with me in my in box?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I will post again this evening.


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Welcome to the Madness.
> 
> A bit of friendly advice.
> 
> ...


Noted. I did have him hold the piece for me while I sorted payment. It's been processed now. I was able to finalize at US$325 shipped to Canada b-)

There were still a few auctions still around that price with a number of pieces available each so I didn't feel too high risk, but understood nonetheless. I was more concerned about getting a good one and wanted to go with a vendor that had several to choose from, even if remote. If anyone wants contact details for the rep I dealt with, send me a PM.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

slabber said:


> Noted. I did have him hold the piece for me while I sorted payment. It's been processed now. I was able to finalize at US$325 shipped to Canada b-)
> 
> There were still a few auctions still around that price with a number of pieces available each so I didn't feel too high risk, but understood nonetheless. I was more concerned about getting a good one and wanted to go with a vendor that had several to choose from, even if remote. If anyone wants contact details for the rep I dealt with, send me a PM.


My advice above was given more as tongue in cheek humor because fellow members here won't let a good deal last long.


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

Note the remarks for the Hexad Oyster bracelet from Strapcode:

"Remarks : For PADI SRPB99 model, unpredictable tolerance on the location of drilled holes on the case lug was found, you may need to replace a pair of Dia.1.78mm spring bars, please contact us in advance. "


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sammy on a Hadley Roma rubber.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

leong33 said:


> I will post again this evening.



View attachment 12879443


View attachment 12879445


View attachment 12879447


View attachment 12879449















































Can you guys see these?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

leong33 said:


> Can you guys see these?


Nothing here.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

What's the point with crown alignement? 

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Nothing here.


Hi guys

Just posted again at page 690


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

leong33 said:


> View attachment 12879443
> 
> 
> View attachment 12879445
> ...


Looks pretty good! Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kashoggi (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry but that looks awful.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Kashoggi said:


> Sorry but that looks awful.


Haha thanks for your honest comment. Would you like the Hexad Strapcode , I would like to sell it because too bulky for me. PM me if interested


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

slabber said:


> Note the remarks for the Hexad Oyster bracelet from Strapcode:
> 
> "Remarks : For PADI SRPB99 model, unpredictable tolerance on the location of drilled holes on the case lug was found, you may need to replace a pair of Dia.1.78mm spring bars, please contact us in advance. "


This is an issue and not just with the PADI version of the watch. I bought the Hexad Oyster for my SRPB051 and the end links would not line up with the holes using the original Seiko spring bars. I could just bearly get them to fit with the included fat bars, they have a thinner tip that would fit the lug holes at a slight angle. I contacted Strapcode and they sent me a new pair of end links and slightly thinner spring bars (2.3mm vs 2.5mm). Between that combo I finally was able to get a good fit with one side using a 2.3mm bar and the other using a 2.5mm Strapcode springbar. Non of the end links could be used with the original Seiko spring bars. Strapcode stated that depending on the factory that made the watch the lug holes may very in location slightly. They were nice and prompt and mailed out the replacement parts right away at no additional cost. I wouldnt hesitate to order from them again since they did take care of my concern right away. Your mileage may very depending on the luck of the draw with the new Sammi


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Rocat said:


> For me it was $283.08 all in. Keep in mind your tax rate may be different than mine. I know it was not a killer deal but I did get $50 in KC. If I do the weird WUS math that brings it down to 233.08. The KC will be used next week by the wife to purchase clothes and whatnot for the kids for school.


That's a very expensive lunch!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> This is an issue and not just with the PADI version of the watch. I bought the Hexad Oyster for my SRPB051 and the end links would not line up with the holes using the original Seiko spring bars. I could just bearly get them to fit with the included fat bars, they have a thinner tip that would fit the lug holes at a slight angle. I contacted Strapcode and they sent me a new pair of end links and slightly thinner spring bars (2.3mm vs 2.5mm). Between that combo I finally was able to get a good fit with one side using a 2.3mm bar and the other using a 2.5mm Strapcode springbar. Non of the end links could be used with the original Seiko spring bars. Strapcode stated that depending on the factory that made the watch the lug holes may very in location slightly. They were nice and prompt and mailed out the replacement parts right away at no additional cost. I wouldnt hesitate to order from them again since they did take care of my concern right away. Your mileage may very depending on the luck of the draw with the new Sammi


Have you got any pictures of the hexad on your Sammy please mate? I've ordered one but am keen to see what it will look like

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Here are the pics from earlier in the thread.



korgath_of_barbaria said:


> My Sammi on stock bracelet with Strapcode Chamfered clasp, I would recommend the V-Clasp for a better less bulky fit if your looking to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Loved it today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrived!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

2g2gn said:


> View attachment 12883655
> My blue lagoon


Nice shot!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The Pepsi Samurai arrived this morning. The strap is a Hadley Roma MS-885. 
Everything on it is aligned the way it should be; no misaligned bezel, dial, chapter ring. And the crown and crown guard issue seems to have been resolved by Seiko.


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

I don't think the straight end links look a problem in the Samurai pics I've seen as the lugs look short and the gap to the watch case looks small enough to make the difference negligible.

Of course, the advantage of going down that route is being able to interchange it on to other watches, if you have them, whenever you like. Probably easier to install too. I have a curved end link Super Oyster on a modded Sea Urchin and I really, really wish I could source just some straight end links I could screw on so I could use the bracelet on another watch. Especially as I'm considering flipping the Sea Urchin. 

I've got a black SRPB51J1 incoming and I'm looking towards a MilTat bracelet for it too (which is the make that Strapcode supplies).

I think the Hexad Oyster would be best, complimenting the ground angles of the case as someone has else already suggested, followed by the Super Engineer II probably.

I really wish I could just swap the Super Oyster over though. Then I wouldn't bother going to the expense of getting anything else. (it's so I can keep the stock bracelet pristine in case I ever decide to sell again, I may be a bit weird that way but hey ho). 

That's why I would recommend going with straight end links for a Sammy bracelet, although it's only based on the look of them from some pictures. It might be a little bit of a compromise but the trade back in future flexibility would be worth it. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Still no titanium, Seiko?!? Sorry for the interruption; please carry on. My money is safe for now.

(As an FYI to new members, the original was offered in both titanium and stainless steel).


----------



## RyoGeo (Jun 3, 2013)

I picked this up the day before departing for Maui. Absolutely love the near gawdiness of the gold bezel. Reminds me of a yellow jacket.

Did some snorkeling and was watching the sun refracting off of the crystal, and the gold bezel. What a dork.

Here's a shot.



http://imgur.com/dsJcP


----------



## m4sherman (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello all,

New guy here.
Some days I love my Blue Lagoon Samurai.
Some days I look at it and go "meh."
No idea why.

Right now it's love.
It's been on my wrist for ~10 days almost nonstop. 

(Can't add a pic. Either user error or new user restriction)


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Anybody see this new strap coming out for the Samurai by Crafter Blue?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I have not, thanks for posting! The other day I was thinking about how good a fitted curve end rubber strap would look on the Sammy.



59yukon01 said:


> Anybody see this new strap coming out for the Samurai by Crafter Blue?


IG: th3measure


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

pinkybrain said:


> Still no titanium, Seiko?!? Sorry for the interruption; please carry on. My money is safe for now.
> 
> (As an FYI to new members, the original was offered in both titanium and stainless steel).


Yeah, I just got mine yesterday and I'm kind of surprised at how heavy it feels. Makes my monster feel like a feather. Shogun's titanium and also has a crown at 3 so that may be a better way of satisfying my need for a symmetrical case Seiko diver.


----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

Strapcode hexad arrived and I am very impressed, a vast improvement over stock and looks better too 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

andykllhr said:


> Strapcode hexad arrived and I am very impressed, a vast improvement over stock and looks better too
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I like the OEM bracelet well enough I just wish it was beefier, the hexad certainly fixed that issue. How is the fit on yours? My end links would not line up with the lug holes until I got some thinner spring bars from Strapcode.


----------



## andykllhr (Aug 3, 2012)

korgath_of_barbaria said:


> I like the OEM bracelet well enough I just wish it was beefier, the hexad certainly fixed that issue. How is the fit on yours? My end links would not line up with the lug holes until I got some thinner spring bars from Strapcode.


Lined up perfectly, guess I was lucky

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

srpb55j


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody know if theres been any crown alignment issues reported on the PADI? or does it look like it was on earlier model runs and seikos sorted it?
About to order one soon, wondering if there was known issues.
cheers


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Anybody know if theres been any crown alignment issues reported on the PADI? or does it look like it was on earlier model runs and seikos sorted it?
> About to order one soon, wondering if there was known issues.
> cheers


Check out Bruce William latest video. Alignment is perfect now. They also have a supplier in the description part of the video and if you use the code Rob35 you get a 35% discount. Only lasts during February.

Here is the link:

https://mimosjewelry.com/collections/seiko-prospex/products/srpb99

If you apply the discount you end up getting it for US$357.50 plus delivery.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Check out Bruce William latest video. Alignment is perfect now. They also have a supplier in the description part of the video and if you use the code Rob35 you get a 35% discount. Only lasts during February.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up bro, not a bad deal, i like Bruce's vids.


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

I just bought a PADI, you'll be able to get for US$325 shipped in N America.


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

This came recently, making me a very happy bunny. I've been wondering about a couple of things though.

Like, if I wipe my specs with one of those lens wipes which are common and impregnated with rubbing alcohol (isopropyl and water mix: that's basically all that is in them) and then I use it to wipe off the surface of a watch like this too, is the printing or whatever it is on the bezel insert in any danger?

I've been doing it on my Sea Urchin with the ceramic stealth insert with impunity, before uploading photographs, etc because I figure there is absolutely no danger there at all (no printing, it's only etched) but I don't even know what makes up the digits and markings on a presumably aluminium insert. Is it anodised like the coating on my old bmx brake levers used to be (although I doubt the possibility of that one), is it some mystical method of paint stencilling, or a transfer or some printing that is maybe matte lacquered over? And could whatever it is be slightly soluble in diluted alcohol at all?

I just don't know. Does anybody here?









Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Does anyone know if there's a supplier besides Lumed Cermic Bezel Inserts that makes replacement bezel inserts for the Samurai? The lume in my LCBI has started flaking off after 3 months of ownership but I damaged the original bezel insert removing it to put on the LCBI one.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Anybody know if theres been any crown alignment issues reported on the PADI? or does it look like it was on earlier model runs and seikos sorted it?
> About to order one soon, wondering if there was known issues.
> cheers


Cobia,

My Samurai is perfect. It's not the PADI but it's the Pepsi. I think Seiko finally put "Foot to Backside" (word changed due to family forum) and got their production issues sorted out. My PADI Turtle is Perfect as well.


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Anybody know if theres been any crown alignment issues reported on the PADI? or does it look like it was on earlier model runs and seikos sorted it?
> About to order one soon, wondering if there was known issues.
> cheers


Just ask vendor for photos to be certain. That's what I did before ordering. Place I ordered from had quite a few pieces to choose from if needed as well but the first they showed me was good to go, as pictured earlier in thread.


----------



## Kashoggi (Jan 13, 2018)

Roddo said:


> This came recently, making me a very happy bunny. I've been wondering about a couple of things though.
> 
> Like, if I wipe my specs with one of those lens wipes which are common and impregnated with rubbing alcohol (isopropyl and water mix: that's basically all that is in them) and then I use it to wipe off the surface of a watch like this too, is the printing or whatever it is on the bezel insert in any danger?
> 
> ...


What model is that?
It has golden hands but not the darker case?
I'm confused.


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Right up there with the orange Sumo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Cobia,
> 
> My Samurai is perfect. It's not the PADI but it's the Pepsi. I think Seiko finally put "Foot to Backside" (word changed due to family forum) and got their production issues sorted out. My PADI Turtle is Perfect as well.


Thanks bro, yeah no doubt those early ones were a poorly calibrated machine in an early run, they should have well and truely sorted that out, i think weve stopped hearing about the crowns now.
Good to hear you got a good one, the black wavy dial on the padi is winning me over.
These samis are getting to the price now that they are a really good deal, i dont have a black dial pepsi, think this might have to be it.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Thanks bro, yeah no doubt those early ones were a poorly calibrated machine in an early run, they should have well and truely sorted that out, i think weve stopped hearing about the crowns now.
> Good to hear you got a good one, the black wavy dial on the padi is winning me over.
> These samis are getting to the price now that they are a really good deal, i dont have a black dial pepsi, think this might have to be it.


You know you want to, so go ahead and....


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Anybody know if theres been any crown alignment issues reported on the PADI? or does it look like it was on earlier model runs and seikos sorted it?
> About to order one soon, wondering if there was known issues.
> cheers


Mine doesn't have any issues.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

My SRPB55 has no issues.


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

Kashoggi said:


> What model is that?
> It has golden hands but not the darker case?
> I'm confused.


SRPB51J1.

That will just be reflections from in the woods. Golden brown tree bark or my hand or something. The steel hands are pretty highly polished and reflective. The HDR camera mode might have slightly accentuated the colours.

For those people looking for bezel inserts, etc already. I personally would never mod one of these at this point in time. I would only mod a much older, cheaper or (to my mind) crappier watch. 7002, SNZF, SKX, etc. Maybe that's just me but I see pictures of modified Monsters and I just think "NOOoooo...."!

Still, each to their own but if you're going to do it, I hope you are thinking in terms of holding on to that watch forever because it's not going to be to everybody's taste and you probably just paid extra money to deprecate the value your watch by about 1/4 or something. I've seen it happen with 2nd hand SRP Turtles. Even a domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert either reduces or adds absolutely nothing to the resale value and probably turns a lot of people off of buying.

I know not everybody flips watches. I'm not planning on flipping my Samurai but I still wouldn't Frankenwatch it now or at any point in the future I can foresee and I don't particularly like the 1st un-numbered 15 minute markers on the bezel insert but I don't think of it as a deal breaker that I really must spend extra to 'rectify' either.

Just some food for thought, 'devil's advocate', or a 2nd opinion for anyone who might be interested.

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

My PADI just arrived. US$325 shipped to Canada.

Better photos later, waiting on Hexad in the mail. On older 20mm The Band hemp Velcro strap in the meantime.

6.5" wrist for reference. I'm very satisfied.


----------



## Shlomgar (Feb 19, 2018)

An idea for color scheme for the new samurai. Based on the color and material of Samurai armor...


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Shlomgar said:


> An idea for color scheme for the new samurai. Based on the color and material of Samurai armor...
> 
> View attachment 12911263


Samurai RootBeer would be the perfect name for it

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love this color way! Great idea!!



Shlomgar said:


> An idea for color scheme for the new samurai. Based on the color and material of Samurai armor...
> 
> View attachment 12911263


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Rehearsal









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

slabber said:


> My PADI just arrived. US$325 shipped to Canada.
> 
> Better photos later, waiting on Hexad in the mail. On older 20mm The Band hemp Velcro strap in the meantime.
> 
> 6.5" wrist for reference. I'm very satisfied.


Love the Pepsi. This photo makes me want to get one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

slabber said:


> My PADI just arrived. US$325 shipped to Canada.
> 
> Better photos later, waiting on Hexad in the mail. On older 20mm The Band hemp Velcro strap in the meantime.
> 
> 6.5" wrist for reference. I'm very satisfied.


Nice pickup. Looks great. Enjoy your Samurai.


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Shlomgar said:


> An idea for color scheme for the new samurai. Based on the color and material of Samurai armor...
> 
> View attachment 12911263


Interesting. This color scheme has been used successfully on other brands and would look awesome on the Samurai.


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

Hyphoktm said:


> Love the Pepsi. This photo makes me want to get one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I considered the Pepsi, but went with the PADI instead as it came with metal bracelet over rubber/silicone for only a few $ more...


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

slabber said:


> I considered the Pepsi, but went with the PADI instead as it came with metal bracelet over rubber/silicone for only a few $ more...


Oops, I actually meant to say 'PADI', very nice watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

slabber said:


> My PADI just arrived. US$325 shipped to Canada.
> 
> Better photos later, waiting on Hexad in the mail. On older 20mm The Band hemp Velcro strap in the meantime.
> 
> 6.5" wrist for reference. I'm very satisfied.


Thinking that this will be my next watch.


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone knows if there is a difference in the blue dials between pepsi bezel and blue gray bezel?


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

gullwinggt said:


> Anyone knows if there is a difference in the blue dials between pepsi bezel and blue gray bezel?


They look to be identical if you check the images at the very beginning of this thread. The second hand is different on the Pepsi though.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

anyone know of any other new colors on the horizon for Samurai?


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*This weekend with... Padi Samurai.*


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Ohmzx (Oct 3, 2016)

Join the Samurai Padi Mania. Love the box and the watch. Not a big fan of the strap just like the turtle. So Strapcode miltat is orderd.
!


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

sometime its round.. sometime its square..


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Cleef said:


> *This weekend with... Padi Samurai.*


Ok, damn. When I see good photo of PADI I quickly change my opinion from SRPB51 being the best looking 1!

I am still looking for used srpb51, if I dont find it soon, gonna buy me a PADI!


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

love that wavy dial



Gilmour said:


> Ok, damn. When I see good photo of PADI I quickly change my opinion from SRPB51 being the best looking 1!
> 
> I am still looking for used srpb51, if I dont find it soon, gonna buy me a PADI!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Joining with a srpb51 on a Martu strap.


----------



## Rodzan (Feb 24, 2018)

My Samurai..with brown leather straps..


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

just a thought..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kaptenmlaar said:


> just a thought..
> 
> View attachment 12935487


Stubby hands look too short and odd


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Stubby hands look too short and odd


need to upgrade my editing skills 

here's with stock hands..


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if you can get a metal bracelet that somewhat matches the color of the SRPB55? Every one I have found is just the stainless color. I haven't seen anything in black at all.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. 

IG: @apostalides


----------



## bomb777 (Mar 1, 2018)

So I’m a new into watched and decided to get a Samurai as my first watch. I’m struggling with the pin and collar on the resizing of the bracelet. I have one end undone with the pin and collar out. It doesn’t seem like the collar is meant to fit back in the top end of the hole. I’ve watched some YouTube videos but there isn’t any specific to the Samurai only the turtle. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes you are, but I don't know what. The collar is inserted into the inside lug of the link (the male end for lack of a clearer description) then the links are brought together then the pin is inserted as usual to lock them together.

I'm not sure if the pin has to go in a certain way but I'm very careful during disassembly and keep everything in the same orientation. Just rest assured that if the collar came out it will get back in some how. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## roastpuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Can you tell I really like orange?


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't pull this off, but nice!



roastpuff said:


> Can you tell I really like orange?


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

As many have stated, the 'new' handset is off putting for me - but I do like many aspects of the Samurai (a good strong original 'Seiko' case design is a huge plus), so if I get one I will fit a Yobokies 'original' style handset. I think the hobnail dial is cool too, when Seiko began incorporating the Prospex 'X' on the dial a couple of years back it detracted from the 'purity' (for want of a better descriptor) of the aesthetic's but I think the hand swap will fix it up nicely.


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

Cross posting from straps forum. New NATO straps from AExpress. US$18.40 shipped to Canada for 5. Trimmed end to eliminate excess on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ken1967 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi

Just got mine an SRPB51K1 and was suprised that only having a 6 inch wrist the watch doesn't seem as large as i feared. 

I have taken off the strap and have a black perlon and a nato blue/black Bond both from Watchgecko. I have on order a Borealis Vulcanized Rubber Strap which hopefully will be arriving soon.

Any thoughts on whether the new watchgecko iridescent nato in navy blue would look good? Also any other makes that i should look at for a perlon as i think i would prefer a thicker one than the watchgecko one. I am in the UK and don't really want to spend much more than 16 pounds per strap


----------



## bomb777 (Mar 1, 2018)

Does anyone have any tips for taking off the strap? I have never done it before. Do you go from the outside and push the pin in?


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

bomb777 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for taking off the strap? I have never done it before. Do you go from the outside and push the pin in?


Yes. Just push in a paper clip.

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

aah.. miss the rocket..


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Samurai Blue Lagoon


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

New to me Hexad bracelet, thanks to *leong33*!

Removed three links and shortest setting on clasp for 6.5" wrist.

Very satisfied


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

slabber said:


> New to me Hexad bracelet, thanks to *leong33*!
> 
> Removed three links and shortest setting on clasp for 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Very satisfied


Wow man, that looks great on your hand. I am glad the Hexad found the rightful owner!!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

My god that’s chunky. I which strapcode can come up with a thinner version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> My god that's chunky. I which strapcode can come up with a thinner version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually think it matches the watch well and was stoked when I first saw them. Happy to have mine on one now.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

slabber said:


> I actually think it matches the watch well and was stoked when I first saw them. Happy to have mine on one now.


I agree it matches the case well, but the bracelet is just too thick for my taste. Same goes for the super engineer II. I wish they could make something angular but not as thick as the super engineer and the hex oyster.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My newest addition! Had a nice trade with a WUS member. It wears and shows better in real life. Think the bracelet is too heavy, so put it on a Seiko rubber strap.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Yea, it looks much much better live.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

slabber said:


> New to me Hexad bracelet, thanks to *leong33*!
> 
> Removed three links and shortest setting on clasp for 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Very satisfied


Is that the Hexad for the 007? Didn't think they made one for the Samurai.

IG: @apostalides


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

the Apostle said:


> Is that the Hexad for the 007? Didn't think they made one for the Samurai.
> 
> IG: @apostalides


It's Samurai specific. There's one for sale at a good price in the classifieds currently 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4661533


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

slabber said:


> It's Samurai specific. There's one for sale at a good price in the classifieds currently
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4661533


I need a black one. I have the 55... Wish they made something that matches.

IG: @apostalides


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

the Apostle said:


> I need a black one. I have the 55... Wish they made something that matches.
> 
> IG: @apostalides


Ah, but they're available now 

https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...button-chamfer-black-p-5056.html#.Wq2XmTMpD3A


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

slabber said:


> Ah, but they're available now
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/22m...button-chamfer-black-p-5056.html#.Wq2XmTMpD3A


Thanks... Is it me? Or are their prices going up?

IG: @apostalides


----------



## slabber (Feb 6, 2018)

Find a coupon


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I got mine last week and I LOVE it!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Here is mine, 51. Really beautiful watch but in person its really more beautiful.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

I like it so much that I am thinking to let my SKX007 go. Something I thought would never do.


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

My first seiko ❤💙


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

My two
black Samurai with Pepsi dial and blue Sapphire







Samurai Mod with Spb053 dial and limited Samurai bezel


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

TagTime said:


> I like it so much that I am thinking to let my SKX007 go. Something I thought would never do.


I had the same exact reaction.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

if seiko makes a mini version like the mini turtle at 40~42mm I'd be all over it.. assuming i could find one locally to screen out QC fails


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

story said:


> View attachment 12984177
> 
> 
> My first seiko ❤


You picked a very good one to start with!


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> You picked a very good one to start with!


He did indeed. The blue lagoon is the one on my watch list


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

What did you end up doing? I am considering modding the SKX with a different dial. Funny enough it already has the Sammy hands from the early edition.



Hotblack Desiato said:


> I had the same exact reaction.


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

.


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

slabber said:


> the Apostle said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the Hexad for the 007? Didn't think they made one for the Samurai.
> ...


To the op posting the hexad question.

Hexad oyster with "straight end links"..

Search SC website...its hard to sort their site...id suggest searching on your desktop computer as you may have to scroll through a lot of their bracelet options ti find it...comes with a few diff clasp options..

I just bought the hexad for my citizen bn0176 aka new ecozilla with ratcheting divers clasp...good bracelet for the price.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

can't resist the temptation..


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

story said:


> View attachment 12989093


Sick shot! Love it because it makes me happy that I have one incoming instead of the srpb51

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## jawn101 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey all - seems to be a lot of experienced Samurai owners in here. Wondering if anyone might have some info on the question I posted over at https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/titanium-seiko-samurai-sbda005-bracelet-end-links-loose-4666947.html relating to springbar sizes for the bracelet end links on a classic SBDA005?

And I'll play too - here are mine!


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy weekend


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

TagTime said:


> I like it so much that I am thinking to let my SKX007 go. Something I thought would never do.


I'm in the same boat

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

story said:


> View attachment 12984177
> 
> 
> My first seiko ️


Welcome to the club of the sick and obsessed

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

Mispost


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

Here’s my two! hoping to and the PADI edition soon. My SKX hasn’t been out of the watch box in over two months.


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

So ... how do you like this one?
It's the soon to be released "save the ocean" SRPC93.









There will also be a "save the ocean" Turtle version, the SRPC91.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Gilmour said:


> Not my cup of tea.


That's fine, personal tastes and all that.
I hope everybody hates it.
That way they'll become more affordable sooner.
;^)


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Arrived in mail yesterday. Had sized by local pawn shop...best $4.54 I have ever spent as I hate the pin and collar system!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats on the arrival on this great watch. Wear it well!



itsajobar said:


> Arrived in mail yesterday. Had sized by local pawn shop...best $4.54 I have ever spent as I hate the pin and collar system!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

From last post, mine says hey...


----------



## mbuhlayaw (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi all, I have received my new watch SRPB51K1, but on the dial it doesn't say made in japan or Japan movement, should I be worried about this?
Instead, it has movement 4R35, and other number written on it.
Also, at the back I can see 6 digit number and same thing the movement engraved.
I'm in Australia, perhaps the model might be slightly different.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Mine should be here tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

anrex said:


> From last post, mine says hey...


I just received a couple of those wave nato straps from HNS that you turned me on to.
Planning on trying the 20mm one on my mini-turtle PADI tomorrow.
Maybe I'll try the 22mm on my 779 full sized turtle before I put the new Angus strapcode I just got for it?


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

mbuhlayaw said:


> Hi all, I have received my new watch SRPB51K1, but on the dial it doesn't say made in japan or Japan movement, should I be worried about this?
> Instead, it has movement 4R35, and other number written on it.
> Also, at the back I can see 6 digit number and same thing the movement engraved.
> I'm in Australia, perhaps the model might be slightly different.


It just means that both the movement and the rest of it were not made or cased in Japan. 
That is also what the K in the model number, SRB51K1, means.
The 4R35 is just the date only version of the 4R movement. 
This is the movement that all 2nd generation Samurai have in them.
The number after the 4R35- is the case model number for the 2nd generation Samurai.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just arrived.


----------



## mbuhlayaw (Mar 27, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> It just means that both the movement and the rest of it were not made or cased in Japan.
> That is also what the K in the model number, SRB51K1, means.
> The 4R35 is just the date only version of the 4R movement.
> This is the movement that all 2nd generation Samurai have in them.
> The number after the 4R35- is the case model number for the 2nd generation Samurai.


Thank you for the explanation.
I bought it online and cheaper than buying it from boutique.
Since this is grey market stock without warranty from Seiko or Authorised Dealer, I just wanted to make sure.
I went to Seiko Boutique, the watch exactly same with the one on display, and one of the staff has checked my watch and there is no issue and it's authentic.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

is it me or does the Samurai wear JUST as big as the Sumo? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

It's not you. She wears big.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> That's fine, personal tastes and all that.
> I hope everybody hates it.
> That way they'll become more affordable sooner.
> ;^)


Exactly! I dig the dial on this one.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Just got mine the other day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My son received his new Seiko Samurai for his 16th yesterday. Maybe it's a little big for him but he will grow into it. He loves it and told all his mates he has a real dive watch.

Bonsai!!!!!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice gift to your son. He will remember that forever.



Galaga said:


> My son received his new Seiko Samurai for his 16th yesterday. Maybe it a little big for him but he will grow into it. He loves it and told all his mates he has a real dive watch.
> 
> Bonsai!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13025955


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> My son received his new Seiko Samurai for his 16th yesterday. Maybe it's a little big for him but he will grow into it. He loves it and told all his mates he has a real dive watch.
> 
> Bonsai!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13025955


Looks seriously great on him, actually the case contours his wrist well, he can pull this off easy.
Wish him a happy birthday for me and tell him i love his watch, its a real looker, id definitely wear that myself.
Hes going to have the best dive watch at school thats for sure, and the coolest watch full stop.
Only the real cool cats wear real divers at school, he'll be setting the trend.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Bonsai!!!!!
> View attachment 13025955


Little trees???????
;^)


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Just received my SRBP51 in the mail today! 

The case is really well finished, I didnt receive one with the off-centered crown, luckily enough. 

The bracelet, however, is a bit lackluster in my opinion. I immediately slapped on a Khaki nato, but I plan on purchasing the bracelet StrapCode has for it, as it seems like a better fit anyways. 

Overall, I am pleased with it. Bummer about the bracelet though, my cheaper Citizen BN0191 has a more robust bracelet!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

anrex said:


> From last post, mine says hey...


Is this the stock bracelet? I can't tell from the picture. Looks good.


----------



## rucryan (Apr 4, 2018)

Recently dropped my Samurai face down, and now the part where it connects to the lug pops up easily. Not really a big deal as the bracelet is still held by the spring bar, but I'm just wondering if this can be fixed by replacing the bracelet.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

The end link must have lost a piece for it to rotate like that. Make sure the lug holes aren't deformed and compare the end link to the other to see what's different. You may want to switch the end link to see if the other one does the same on that side. If it does something is up with the lugs or case. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My Pepsi has been living out its days on the stock silicone strap. 








It went through some changes today and ended up staying on the orange Nato. I bought the bracelet weeks ago and just sized it today. For some reason I'm not liking the bracelet. I may sell it.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Rocat said:


> My Pepsi has been living out its days on the stock silicone strap.
> View attachment 13034179
> 
> 
> ...


r

If it is stock Samurai Bracelet, I would have to agree. It felt a bit tinnish compared to other bracelets.

StrapCode has a very nice custom one specifically for the Samurai, I recommend checking it out! I still have yet to purchase it though!


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

This one


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Alangep said:


> This one


looks great. How heavy is that?


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Agreed, that bracelet looks fantastic with that case design.

Is it just me, but seems the Samurai wears bigger at 43mm than the Turtle at 45mm.


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

copperjohn said:


> looks great. How heavy is that?


Watch + bracelet= 187g.


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

zymphad said:


> Agreed, that bracelet looks fantastic with that case design.
> 
> Is it just me, but seems the Samurai wears bigger at 43mm than the Turtle at 45mm.


both together


----------



## _jonte (Nov 17, 2010)

Alangep said:


> both together


Some thoughts on that Strapcode bracelet? Looks cool but heavy? How is the finish, end link fit, etc..?
Worth the money?


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

_jonte said:


> Some thoughts on that Strapcode bracelet? Looks cool but heavy? How is the finish, end link fit, etc..?
> Worth the money?


It is a strong bracelet and a little heavy but not too much. I do not find it uncomfortable (although I'm used to wearing big watches) 
Compared to the one that comes, it shows better quality.
The adjustment of the end links is not as fine as you would expect, you have to force a peak the pins, at least in my case it has been, but once put in place is fixed and safe. 
If you like the massive and slightly aggressive look of the strap it is a great purchase and there is not a watch with which this bracelet looks better.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am interested in buying the Srpb53. However I could not find any specs about the size of the case. Some says it is 42mm with 12mm thickness, then 44mm with 13/14mm thickness. So which one is correct. Also, can it hand wind? Thank you.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

King8888 said:


> I am interested in buying the Srpb53. However I could not find any specs about the size of the case. Some says it is 42mm with 12mm thickness, then 44mm with 13/14mm thickness. So which one is correct. Also, can it hand wind? Thank you.


The new Samurai is a hair shy of 44mm.
The original from 2004 was 42mm.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

zymphad said:


> Agreed, that bracelet looks fantastic with that case design.
> 
> Is it just me, but seems the Samurai wears bigger at 43mm than the Turtle at 45mm.


No it's not just you. Samurai has 'expanded' in size in its latest iteration, it's certainly in the large watch category now.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

So I was at Macy's today and I tried on a Samurai and a Turtle. Both on silicone.

I have pretty small wrists and the Turtle looked and felt pretty huge while the Samurai was really nice and comfortable. I think the fact that the samurai was the black and gold model helped a little (black case shrinks on the wrist a little more), but even still... the way the lugs angle down just felt great.

I didn't go there to buy a watch but they had 25% and 15% off which brought the Samurai to about $360 with tax.

I was tempted!


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

Zanetti said:


> King8888 said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in buying the Srpb53. However I could not find any specs about the size of the case. Some says it is 42mm with 12mm thickness, then 44mm with 13/14mm thickness. So which one is correct. Also, can it hand wind? Thank you.
> ...


so what is the thickness of the new samurai?


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm not even kidding, I may end up with all of them. As an LE owner, I am absolutely in love with this new Samurai.


just read the first WIS post


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

King8888 said:


> I am interested in buying the Srpb53. However I could not find any specs about the size of the case. Some says it is 42mm with 12mm thickness, then 44mm with 13/14mm thickness. So which one is correct. Also, can it hand wind? Thank you.


In my opinion the Sammy wears just as large as the sumo I used to own. I don't know if that helps you any...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Kind of curious why these watches are so large from Seiko. Do Japanese men all have 7.5" wrists? 5'7 men with giant wrists?

Tuna humongous
Sumo massive
Turtle large
Samurai large
Monster Monster

But ironically the dial and hands are puny, due to the size of the bezel/chapter ring and case. It's funny to me how small the actual dial/hands on the Turtle look compared to my Borealis, which is actually smaller, but way more legible to read. My Borealis is much smaller, and lighter, but the dial and hands dwarf my Turtle.

And it's the same on the Samurai. It's ironic how diminutive the hands and dial are considering how massive the case is. And even more ironic, it's the chapter ring that takes up so much space it's usually the biggest QC issue, misalignment.

I wonder if that's why the Seiko huge divers wear smaller on the wrist?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

zymphad said:


> Kind of curious why these watches are so large from Seiko. Do Japanese men all have 7.5" wrists? 5'7 men with giant wrists?
> 
> Tuna humongous
> Sumo massive
> ...


Monster is actually tiny

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

ronragus said:


> Monster is actually tiny
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I find that the 300m tunas wear smaller than turtles, samurais, sumos and shoguns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Only thing I dont like in Samurai is small hour hand. Cant see it at night even with strong lume.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Gilmour said:


> Only thing I dont like in Samurai is small hour hand. Cant see it at night even with strong lume.


Let your eyes adjust to the dark then it will pop.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Alangep said:


> This one


Yes! That bracelet looks fantastic! I love how it keeps the general thickness of the lugs going throughout; one thing I don't like about the stock bracelet, is how thin it seems when its on the Samurai. That might just be me though!


----------



## bomb777 (Mar 1, 2018)

Okay I've asked a few different questions about resizing. I was able to take off the stock bracelet of the SRPB51 but when I want to put it back on it's very difficult. Does anyone have any advice or a video I could watch?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

AK2112 said:


> So I was at Macy's today and I tried on a Samurai and a Turtle. Both on silicone.
> 
> I have pretty small wrists and the Turtle looked and felt pretty huge while the Samurai was really nice and comfortable. I think the fact that the samurai was the black and gold model helped a little (black case shrinks on the wrist a little more), but even still... the way the lugs angle down just felt great.
> 
> ...


My wrist is about 6.5+ I find that the Turtle, on any strap, is more comfortable than my Samurai. With that said, I paired my Samurai with my Turtle strap an it's much more comfortable to wear. Both my Samurai and Turtle have sapphire mod's. Both came with miss-aligned chapter rings. Had the crystals swapped when I had the rings fixed.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

bomb777 said:


> Okay I've asked a few different questions about resizing. I was able to take off the stock bracelet of the SRPB51 but when I want to put it back on it's very difficult. Does anyone have any advice or a video I could watch?


I also had some trouble with putting the bracelet on. I held the end links between my index and my thumb and pulled it towards the lugs while i fit in the springbar. One of the harder bracelets to put back on in my opinion.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Art_Riddle13 said:


> I also had some trouble with putting the bracelet on. I held the end links between my index and my thumb and pulled it towards the lugs while i fit in the springbar. One of the harder bracelets to put back on in my opinion.


It fits tight. The best fitting bracelet I've seen on an affordable Seiko. Puts the MM300 to shame.


----------



## Alangep (Jul 28, 2016)

You have to do it from the outside in (with the clock face down) if you do it from the top down there is no way to put the bracelet back. 
horizontally, not with a vertical movement.
I do not know if I explain


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes, what he said. Its quite easy, but face needs to look down and back case needs to look up. Then you can set in the bracelet quite easily.


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone here swap a sapphire into their Blue Lagoon? I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone has ISOFRANE, BOREAlis or some other similiar strap in orange, yellow or blue on black Samurai? SRPB51? 
I want to get one in color for this summer but cant find any photos on the net just to see how it looks...


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi all,
Here is my Samurai Pepsi on a Miro canvas, one week old. Love it so much! Have a great weekend!


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi guys. I got a secondhand Pepsi Samurai recently and the bezel is a little dinged up. 

I also find that the bezel is a little thin and not so grippy. 

The AD in my country is quoting me close to USD 70 for a full replacement bezel. 

Just wondering if there are any aftermarket replacement bezels (not just the inserts) that are grippier and taller? 

Anyone knows if the Turtle or SKX aftermarket bezels can be swapped in? 

Thanks in advance!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Bright and sunny outside









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

theleftwrist said:


> Hi guys. I got a secondhand Pepsi Samurai recently and the bezel is a little dinged up.
> 
> I also find that the bezel is a little thin and not so grippy.
> 
> ...


from seiko mods grup on fb, turtle bezel is interchangeable with samurai bezel.
but, you can't put turtle bezel insert on sammy's bezel and vice versa


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

kaptenmlaar said:


> from seiko mods grup on fb, turtle bezel is interchangeable with samurai bezel.
> but, you can't put turtle bezel insert on sammy's bezel and vice versa


Ah, that's good news! Thanks!


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

Rocat said:


> My Pepsi has been living out its days on the stock silicone strap.
> View attachment 13034179
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that Pepsi looks awesome, and all the straps are great! Very versatile watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Just got the Crafter Blue fitted strap.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

Sold my skx171 to add the padi version..


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

MuckyMark said:


> Just got the Crafter Blue fitted strap.


How do you like the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello, anyone know where to get authentic seiko rubber strap?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

story said:


> Hello, anyone know where to get authentic seiko rubber strap?


eBay? Same strap as srp turtle no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1967 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi from the UK.

Recently got a SRPB51K1 and am now looking at the blue/red SRPB53J1.

It seems the cheapest is from Amazon in the US and comes in at about 260 GB pounds which includes delivery and customs fees. My only worry is that it will have no real guarantee in the UK and has anybody bought from the amazon shop OutdoorSportEquipment.

Many Thanks


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> How do you like the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the same strap on the exact same Samurai and it's a gem.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> How do you like the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far so good. The fit to the case is nice and tight. It's not as pliable as the original Seiko strap but it wraps around my wrist ok. If I had one criticism it's a bit to long on my 7" wrist. 1/2" shorter would be great. As they say though, YMMV.


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

ken1967 said:


> Hi from the UK.
> 
> Recently got a SRPB51K1 and am now looking at the blue/red SRPB53J1.
> 
> ...


That's a great price mate - any warranty on that?

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1967 (Oct 6, 2016)

No warranty really as the warranty is for the US. I may go for Gnomon as they have it for 330 dollars and then i will pay customs fees on top. I think the warranty they offer is international unless i have got that wrong


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

Wavy &#55356;&#57098; &#55356;&#57098;


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

That wave..


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

This is my 1st Seiko in 30 years. Not bad!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

story said:


> View attachment 13079359
> 
> 
> View attachment 13079361
> ...


Loving this one!! Too bad it is sold out everywhere at the moment..


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Loving this one!! Too bad it is sold out everywhere at the moment..


There's a bunch on ebay in the low $300s. I just bought 2 of them. 1 for my son's high school graduation next month & 1 for me. Problem is I can't wear it for a month!


----------



## 252063225 (Jul 20, 2015)

Told myself I'd wait at least a year got price to drop... Long story short, I gave in.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Louie777 said:


> There's a bunch on ebay in the low $300s. I just bought 2 of them. 1 for my son's high school graduation next month & 1 for me. Problem is I can't wear it for a month!


Haha that's a nice gesture for your son! Your patience will be test, but eventually rewarded!


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

The PADI Pepsies seem to be the hot commodity lately. It is a stunning watch, especially for the cost!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Samurai Mod with SPB053 dial and Limited Samurai Bezel


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Samurai Mod with SPB053 dial and Limited Samurai Bezel
> View attachment 13095437
> 
> 
> View attachment 13095439


Nice one!! Really good looking this way!


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

Tomgbw said:


> Samurai Mod with SPB053 dial and Limited Samurai Bezel


great mod.. maybe change the hands (hour hand at least) will make it better..
and change to 6r15 to match printed caliber on dial 

btw, where do you source the spb053 dial?


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

Samurai + isofrane


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

match.., may 2, Indonesia National Education Day


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

kaptenmlaar said:


> match.., may 2, Indonesia National Education Day


Tos dulu donk bro


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

story said:


> Tos dulu donk bro


yoa mantap bro.. :-!


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

B.a.l.i


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

my addiction to Samurai is getting stronger. Someone pls help me out.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

King8888 said:


> my addiction to Samurai is getting stronger. Someone pls help me out.


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on my first Samurai. Picked up the SRPB49K using an AU Ebay code for 10% off, ended up being $413 AUD with 3 year local Seiko warranty.

Seller uses express post so may just arrive before the weekend.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SponsorSFC said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my first Samurai. Picked up the SRPB49K using an AU Ebay code for 10% off, ended up being $413 AUD with 3 year local Seiko warranty.
> 
> Seller uses express post so may just arrive before the weekend.


What can you please PM me the code ?


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am waiting for the next Ebay coupon for the samurai.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Loving mine. The Monster hands are growing on me.


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Galaga said:


> What can you please PM me the code ?


It is a targeted code but may work for you DEALS4U, it expires today

Starbuy Ebay was the seller theyare an AD and have a store you can pick up from in Sydney.

If you are after other colours direct on their site they have:
SRPB55K $335 Code WATCHNERD8
SRPB51K1 $349 Code WATCHNERD9
SRP775K $299 Code WATCHNERD7
https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/377424

According to the store rep the SRPB49K has been discontinued with new models due in July. It also appears this may be the case for the PADI versions.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SponsorSFC said:


> It is a targeted code but may work for you DEALS4U, it expires today
> 
> Starbuy Ebay was the seller theyare an AD and have a store you can pick up from in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Any discount codes for the SPB/SBDC 053?


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

The Ebay code is 10% site wide, the other discounts are in the Ozbargain link but i didn't see those listed.

Temptation got the better of me, I have ordered the SRPB51K as well.


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

Loves the monster hands and black wavy dial ❤💙


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

story said:


> View attachment 13129517
> 
> 
> Loves the monster hands and black wavy dial ❤&#55357;&#56473;


nice watch, I wish ebay offer another 15% code so I can order one.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

My first Samurai has just landed on my desk. Crown is definitely centered (despite the angle of the picture). A lot more heft to it than my usual daily wears (SARB065 and Steinhart v1 OTP500 as to be expected).


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks much better on the wrist where it should be.

On my 7.5 inch wrist with 3 links removed and the smallest micro adjustment setting the fitment is just about perfect.


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

My SARB065 now has some competition for daily wear.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

I've been window shopping in town looking for the black and gold samurai, and just come across the blue at half price. RRP here in Australia is USD $560, so this one's going for $280. Best I've seen on the bay is about $330. Now I just have to convince the wife.

Might be one of those occasions where it's better to ask for forgiveness rather than approval? Lol


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Ian_61 said:


> I've been window shopping in town looking for the black and gold samurai, and just come across the blue at half price. RRP here in Australia is USD $560, so this one's going for $280. Best I've seen on the bay is about $330. Now I just have to convince the wife.
> 
> Might be one of those occasions where it's better to ask for forgiveness rather than approval? Lol


$280 is a steal. I would snap that up. Where did you see that price?


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Selling a NIB Blue Lagoon if anyone is interested.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

Kenapa di jual bro?


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Reeceived my first Samuraii. Crown definitely centered. A coouple of mislaligned markers. Blue waffle dial is amazing. Overall - great!

I did lost a collar when adjusting the bracelet. Those things fly away at the slightest provocation. They’re located on the middle links. I was careful yet i didn't even see that one fall out. It just disappeared.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

SponsorSFC said:


> $280 is a steal. I would snap that up. Where did you see that price?


Going to have to remain tight lipped at this point, there's only a couple of units at that price and there could be others in Perth looking to snap up a bargain while I'm selling other watches to come up with some funds lol

I'll just say it's an AD bricks and mortar chain doing and end of financial year sale. Which is an extra bonus - can inspect for alignment issues and any potential warranty issues are slightly easier to deal with.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Pepsi on a new strap from Erika's. More comfortable than a nato imo.















The only thing I don't like about the strap is the logo on the hardware


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

wolfhead said:


> Pepsi on a new strap from Erika's. More comfortable than a nato imo.
> View attachment 13151609
> 
> View attachment 13151611
> ...


Her straps are top notch. I dig the combo

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Ian_61 said:


> Going to have to remain tight lipped at this point, there's only a couple of units at that price and there could be others in Perth looking to snap up a bargain while I'm selling other watches to come up with some funds lol
> 
> I'll just say it's an AD bricks and mortar chain doing and end of financial year sale. Which is an extra bonus - can inspect for alignment issues and any potential warranty issues are slightly easier to deal with.


Good idea, once you have gotten yours send me a PM. I already have the Blue and Black but if they have any other colours I may be tempted.


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

The Orange Samurai came home last night. And then there were two. There’s a bit of alignment issuse but a very nice tool nevertheless, like an old reliable pocket knife or a watch case opener. The lume is amazing. The room is not completely dark yet someone can definitely tell the time from another room. 

I think I’m done for now. Samurai-wise. I hope.


----------



## G_of_T (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll play. Mine in white.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

G_of_T said:


> I'll play. Mine in white.
> 
> View attachment 13175317


What is the model number? This is the 1st time I saw a white samurai.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

King8888 said:


> What is the model number? This is the 1st time I saw a white samurai.


SNM009 

IG: th3measure


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> SNM009
> 
> IG: th3measure


white samurai is even harder to find than Blue lagoon edition.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

If Samurai is a solar watch, it will be my perfect watch.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

King8888 said:


> white samurai is even harder to find than Blue lagoon edition.


I don't know how many SNM009s were produced but they are rare. You don't see them come up that often and when they do, they go pretty fast and for a decent premium.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

G_of_T said:


> I'll play. Mine in white.
> 
> View attachment 13175317


Damn you! And I just said I'm done with Samurai. The hunt begins. And don't you ever tell my wife.


----------



## gvongies (Apr 3, 2018)

My new acquisition Srpc093! I'm loving the dial, but not too in to the size since this is my first samurai. Unfortunately, I will be listing this soon, message me if interested.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

I've searched and searched, but can't find the diameter of the new Samurai watch case _including_ the crown. Can anybody tell me?

I'm planning to build a watch case and I want to ensure that the slots are wide enough to hold a watch this size, as I'm leaning hard towards getting a SRPB53 at some point.

Thanks!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

gvongies said:


> My new acquisition Srpc093! I'm loving the dial, but not too in to the size since this is my first samurai. Unfortunately, I will be listing this soon, message me if interested.


Hi
Would you be interested in a trade , against my SRPA21 K1 padi Turtle , only 1 months old

PM sent


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

SSK877 said:


> I've searched and searched, but can't find the diameter of the new Samurai watch case _including_ the crown. Can anybody tell me?
> 
> Thanks!


It's 48mm


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

DaveD said:


> It's 48mm


Thanks very much!


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

&#8230; and just another PADI Samurai&#8230;


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

My SRPB55 was just delivered yesterday. The Seiko strap seemed like it would be a lint magnet, so I mounted a Zelos supplied Tropic, using the Seiko buckle. I'm ready for a week at Gulf Shores ALA with my daughter's family.

The Erika MN strap looks interesting, I may try one of those when I get home.


----------



## Anjunafan (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone put acrystal times flat sapphire on theirs yet? I'd love to see some photos if so, especially on a BL.


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

*double post


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)

&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## wristcheck (Jun 1, 2018)

Saw the Samurai in store, and was really impressed for the price point. Have had it for 2 months now awesome watch so far.


----------



## wristcheck (Jun 1, 2018)

Saw the Samurai in store, and was really impressed for the price point. Have had it for 2 months now awesome watch so far.

View attachment 13220031


View attachment 13220033


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

My Samurai getting some beach action with the granddaughter


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

These Samurais are getting to me. I can't decide between the orange or the Padi! Don't want to to get them both. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Mounted my 55 on a Haveston strap, for knock around summer use. That floating keeper is the business.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Pulled the trigger on the orange. Amazing.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie Bell (Mar 28, 2016)

anyone in the us already swapped to sapphire and if so who did you go through?


----------



## ray.neuman (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

farquha said:


> Pulled the trigger on the orange. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I completely agree. Here's mine.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

double.... https://www.watchuseek.com/images/smilies/banging.gif


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I'll try this again. New arrival. The orange one.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Everytime I add a photo, and submit, the message interface says I must wait xx seconds between post, and I discover that it is already in the thread, even though I never hit "submit". Weird.

Has anyone tried a curved rubber diver on the new Samurai? (although Tropics with curved ends are pricey!)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kinglee said:


> I'll try this again. New arrival. The orange one.
> 
> View attachment 13248327
> 
> ...


Strap looks great. Which one is it?


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Strap looks great. Which one is it?


Sorry, I have a bin full of straps from eBay via China and I know this one of the ones for the Samsung smart watch with quick release. I have removed those spring bars and using the standard Seiko fat ones.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Bought a PADI Sami today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

flydiver said:


> Bought a PADI Sami today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

farquha said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Thanks! The wave dial is stunning when it catches light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayrob84 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

I have to say I like the normal blue waffle dial better than the PADI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Found this at a mall kiosk for 50% off next to a bunch of invictas. Lol.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Cpt Canuck said:


> Found this at a mall kiosk for 50% off next to a bunch of invictas. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a lucky man! Great find.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Thank you! Has anyone here tried the strapcode bracelet with fitted end links?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Good evening! On Hirsch blue Carbon.


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)

Just got my Seiko SRPC93K1 "save the ocean" today :


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

jovani said:


>


What strap is that?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CrafterBlue


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Available via strapcode and amazon

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

jovani said:


> CrafterBlue


Could you post a picture showing the fitment against the lug? I'm currently using a vintage Tropic style strap (from Zelos) and there is a fairly large gap that I'd like to eliminate.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

riff raff said:


> Could you post a picture showing the fitment against the lug? I'm currently using a vintage Tropic style strap (from Zelos) and there is a fairly large gap that I'd like to eliminate.


Google is my friend...found this at the CrafterBlue site, this is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

I like the one with the red in the side and inside. Those look awesome with the Pepsi inserts.


riff raff said:


> Google is my friend...found this at the CrafterBlue site, this is exactly what I'm looking for.


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

They also make this type of thing for the tudor BB and other seiko models as well. I prefer their straight end version that slightly resembles isofrane

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks @ Cpt Canuck, just ordered via Amazon. (all black for my 55)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB55 and Crafterblue


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

masculine and beautiful at the same time..


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Walking around a shopping centre, saw this on special. Bought it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/28NcNFZ


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

|>


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Lume fight: SRPB99 vs SRP641


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Apparently the 6th of July is National Fried Chicken day:


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

slideit said:


> Lume fight: SRPB99 vs SRP641
> View attachment 13276723


Is the blue as bright?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am thinking of getting Srpc07 and Srpb99. Which one should I get? Plain Orange dial or wave black dial?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a Crafter Blue BC09 rubber strap incoming for my Samurai. Is it possible to fit a deployment clasp to this strap? If so, PM me a product link. Crafter Blue sells deployment clasp rubber straps for other Seikos. I emailed them but they have not yet replied.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

King8888 said:


> I am thinking of getting Srpc07 and Srpb99. Which one should I get? Plain Orange dial or wave black dial?


I have the PADI Samurai and love it but I also think that the orange dial fills the void from the orange monster leaving mainstream production.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

farquha said:


> Is the blue as bright?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


To my eyes, no. But not by a meaningful amount. I had no trouble reading time on the PADI when I was in a movie theatre during a dark bit on the screen.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

I know Seiko is not known for their bracelets but I'm really liking the Samurai one. The 22mm suits the watch and I like how it doesn't taper much. I was hoping the Shogun was like this but that's not the case. I don't mind the cheap stamped clasp either. It's closed most of the time and I don't see it much so it doesn't bother me. I've tried several strapcode offerings for other watches but I think the Samurai's will stay put for a bit. Unlike other Seikos (Sumo), the bracelet works very nicely with the watch.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aIRpeACE (Mar 1, 2018)

Cpt Canuck said:


> Found this at a mall kiosk for 50% off next to a bunch of invictas. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new to the forum, what model is this? it doesn't look like the special edition SRPC93K1.

also i am interested in the Pepsi. what are the major differences between the SRPB99 vs SRPB53 besides the PADI logo?

Thanks


----------



## aIRpeACE (Mar 1, 2018)

jayrob84 said:


> View attachment 13256429
> View attachment 13256431


is this save the ocean edition?


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

aIRpeACE said:


> is this save the ocean edition?


Looks like regular blue waffle dial to me. SRPB49K1


aIRpeACE said:


> new to the forum, what model is this? it doesn't look like the special edition SRPC93K1.
> 
> also i am interested in the Pepsi. what are the major differences between the SRPB99 vs SRPB53 besides the PADI logo?
> 
> Thanks


SRPB09 (Blue Lagoon)

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Some of my posts keep disappearing, am I doing something inappropriate?

I posted about my CrafterBlue strap, I had intended on swapping in my Seiko buckle, but the tang doesn't work. I emailed CrafterBlue twice, but received no response. So, now I'm just returning it. (the brushed metal buckle sticks out like a sore thumb on my gunmetal SRPB55)

I emailed Hadley-Roma about this strap. It would be perfect in size/lug but is only offered in 24 mm width. I emailed them and asked about about the availability of a 22 mm strap. The confirmed it was not offered.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LW5VHS...olid=158K3TJH6RYEJ&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

So, now I'm sticking with the Zelos Tropic rubber strap.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

aIRpeACE said:


> new to the forum, what model is this? it doesn't look like the special edition SRPC93K1.
> 
> also i am interested in the Pepsi. what are the major differences between the SRPB99 vs SRPB53 besides the PADI logo?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to WUS 

The model you were asking about is the SRPB09 Blue Lagoon Limited Edition (limited to 6000 pieces). Identifying features include the blue sunburst dial, yellow accents above the quarter hours markers and the tip of the seconds hands

The SRPC93K1 is the Save Ocean Special Edition (my understanding is production and distribution is selective, but there is no limit to the number of actual pieces produced). Identifying features include the horizontal wavey markings on the dial, and the graduation on the dial from bright blue to a very dark blue.

As for the SRPB99 and SRPB53, as far as I can tell:
SRPB99 -PADI logo at six o'clock on the dial, wave pattern grey dial, comes with the stainless steel strap
SRPB53 -PROSPEX logo at six o'clock on the dial, waffle pattern grey dial, comes with the rubber strap.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

pop4 said:


> Welcome to WUS
> 
> As for the SRPB99 and SRPB53, as far as I can tell:
> SRPB99 -PADI logo at six o'clock on the dial, wave pattern grey dial, comes with the stainless steel strap
> SRPB53 -PROSPEX logo at six o'clock on the dial, waffle pattern grey dial, comes with the rubber strap.


Don't forget SRPB99 mostly blue lume instead of the standard green, which was one of the main attractions for me!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, after three days and multiple unanswered messages to Crafter Blue, I returned their strap.

I've looked high and low for a 22 mm lug width, Tropic style strap with curved ends.

I found and ordered this one, from AllWatchParts in LA:
http://www.allwatchparts.com/Black-...p-with-Thick-Curved-End-22mm-24mm_p_1505.html

$11 shipped. Hopefully, I can swap in my gunmetal OEM buckle.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, after three days and multiple unanswered messages to Crafter Blue, I returned their strap.

I've looked high and low for a 22 mm lug width, Tropic style strap with curved ends.

I found and ordered this one, from AllWatchParts in LA:
Black Silicone Rubber Watch Strap with Thick Curved End (22mm-24mm)

$11 shipped. Hopefully, I can swap in my gunmetal OEM buckle.

View attachment 13298825


----------



## aIRpeACE (Mar 1, 2018)

pop4 said:


> Welcome to WUS
> 
> The model you were asking about is the SRPB09 Blue Lagoon Limited Edition (limited to 6000 pieces). Identifying features include the blue sunburst dial, yellow accents above the quarter hours markers and the tip of the seconds hands
> 
> ...


Thanks Pop4. very informative.

which one is a better buy in your opinion? the SRPB99 vs the SRPB53? does the PADI worth the premium? and so far what store/site has the lowest price? i have been searching for about a week now and couldn't make up my mind, and Macys so far has the lowest price.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

jovani said:


>


I like ur rubber strap. Where did u buy it? Thank you.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CrafterBlue


----------



## MarceloTK (Jul 21, 2010)

Sammy Padi on nato strap









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## HoOn (Feb 22, 2017)

I already have an SRPB51 but all these beautiful versions is making me want more Samurais! lol Keep em coming! Love it!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

My Amazon curved strap showed up today. This was the lug fitment I was seeking and it worked with the OEM Seiko buckle/keeper.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

aIRpeACE said:


> Thanks Pop4. very informative.
> 
> which one is a better buy in your opinion? the SRPB99 vs the SRPB53? does the PADI worth the premium? and so far what store/site has the lowest price? i have been searching for about a week now and couldn't make up my mind, and Macys so far has the lowest price.


I know this isn't what you want to hear, but I'm sorry, there's no easy answer: it really depends on what _YOU_ like and want. You're getting a watch that you'll be wearing, so it's up to you to look at the available information and weigh up for yourself whether you think the differences are worth the price premium or not.
As far as I'm concerned, when I buy a watch, I buy for myself, not for other people.

And as for what store/site has the lowest price, once again, it depends. The place with the lowest price for me might not be the lowest price for you, when you factor in things like foreign exchange rates, foreign currency conversion fees, credit card fees, sales tax, postage, etc etc...


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

Seiko SRPB51K1 black on black love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aIRpeACE (Mar 1, 2018)

pop4 said:


> I know this isn't what you want to hear, but I'm sorry, there's no easy answer: it really depends on what _YOU_ like and want. You're getting a watch that you'll be wearing, so it's up to you to look at the available information and weigh up for yourself whether you think the differences are worth the price premium or not.
> As far as I'm concerned, when I buy a watch, I buy for myself, not for other people.
> 
> And as for what store/site has the lowest price, once again, it depends. The place with the lowest price for me might not be the lowest price for you, when you factor in things like foreign exchange rates, foreign currency conversion fees, credit card fees, sales tax, postage, etc etc...


Thanks again Pop4.

After all the great advises, i went to Macys, tried on all the available models and end up ordering myself a Seiko SRPB51 online.

Great watch and like the black dial. however, couple questions regarding the watch and its authenticity:
1. Does it come with a plastic stick for the glass? 
2. does it come with a plastic bezel guard?
3. What type of font did Seiko use for the date? it seems different and off. The 2 on the 21 is quite different from the 2 on the 22.


----------



## aIRpeACE (Mar 1, 2018)

pop4 said:


> I know this isn't what you want to hear, but I'm sorry, there's no easy answer: it really depends on what _YOU_ like and want. You're getting a watch that you'll be wearing, so it's up to you to look at the available information and weigh up for yourself whether you think the differences are worth the price premium or not.
> As far as I'm concerned, when I buy a watch, I buy for myself, not for other people.
> 
> And as for what store/site has the lowest price, once again, it depends. The place with the lowest price for me might not be the lowest price for you, when you factor in things like foreign exchange rates, foreign currency conversion fees, credit card fees, sales tax, postage, etc etc...


Thanks again Pop4.

After all the great advises, i went to Macys, tried on all the available models and end up ordering myself a Seiko SRPB51 online.

Great watch and like the black dial. however, couple questions regarding the watch and its authenticity:
1. Does it come with a plastic stick for the glass? 
2. does it come with a plastic bezel guard?
3. What type of font did Seiko use for the date? it seems different and off. The 2 on the 21 is quite different from the 2 on the 22.

View attachment 13310523
View attachment 13310533


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

2 is wider than 1. They used a wider 2 in the 21 and narrower 2's in the 22 so they both take up the same amount of space in the window.


----------



## aIRpeACE (Mar 1, 2018)

CLP said:


> 2 is wider than 1. They used a wider 2 in the 21 and narrower 2's in the 22 so they both take up the same amount of space in the window.


does the watch look authentic to you? just feel weird that the font of the date looks different from day to day


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

I wouldn't be one to judge authenticity from photos, but looking at a 4r35 movement you can see the 2 in the 21 is wider than all the other 20's for the reasons I stated already. Same goes for the 3's in 30 and 31.

Not something I'd be too concerned about.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Is the Samurai bigger and heavier than a Turtle?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

James_ said:


> Is the Samurai bigger and heavier than a Turtle?


My SRPB55 head weighs 90 grams. This web review says the Turtle weights 92.3 grams.


----------



## RB81 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Anyone have any idea what the exact size of the bezel insert is?
Is it compatible with any other Seiko inserts? I have a SRPB09 and like the color but would like to upgrade to ceramic if I find something worthy.
Did any of you try to replace it with aftermarket mod bezel insert? If yes, can you recommend? LCBI was a form favorite, but they don't supply the blue anymore and I've read that the quality is also volatile, sometimes it's impeccable, sometimes it's poor.

Thanks for any advice on this!


----------



## RB81 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Anyone have any idea what the exact size of the bezel insert is?
Is it compatible with any other Seiko inserts? I have a SRPB09 and like the color but would like to upgrade to ceramic if I find something worthy.
Did any of you try to replace it with aftermarket mod bezel insert? If yes, can you recommend? LCBI was a form favorite, but they don't supply the blue anymore and I've read that the quality is also volatile, sometimes it's impeccable, sometimes it's poor.

Thanks for any advice on this!


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

James_ said:


> Is the Samurai bigger and heavier than a Turtle?


I have an SRPB51K1 and an SRP773 and I find the Samurai heavier than the turtle but the turtle feels more comfortable on my wrist for some reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB81 (Jul 11, 2018)

YanKristian said:


> Just got my Seiko SRPC93K1 "save the ocean" today :
> 
> View attachment 13263585
> 
> ...


Nice one. I really like the DLC coated crown, I may order one for my modded Blue Lagoon


----------



## JDJ_GMK (May 28, 2017)

New srpc93.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

Just randomly decided to take another wrist pic while driving home this morning. Pic taken at a stop light! Hehe I think it looks great here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, my $17 Ebay Breitling style buckle experiment didn't work. The end is still loose, so the keeper is necessary. Its made for a leather strap, and I think puts too much strain on the rubber to remove.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Breitling style deployants are designed so the long end goes UNDER the short one so it's not visible on the topside of your wrist.









The one you got looks like a standard single-fold deployant.


----------



## SponsorSFC (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up my 3rd Samurai today, just hoping it arrives before I go off on holidays on Friday.

Star Buy have the PADI for $379 AUD and free shipping until August 2nd

https://www.starbuy.com.au/seiko-prospex-automatic-padi-special-ed-watch-srpb99k


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone bought the Strapcode Hexad Oyster for the Samurai yet? I would like to see a pic. I am probably going to buy one, but I am curious to hear thoughts and opinions from anyone who has purchased one. Thanks.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Does anyone have a crafter blue strap on your samurai AND a shogun watch sitting around that you could try it out on? I’m wondering if the crafter blue might fit both.


For that matter, if you just have both a samurai and a shogun, checking if the bracelet from either fits the other should be enough.


NEVERMIND - doesn’t fit


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


What strap is that?!?!

Fits perfectly around the curved ends!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

crafter blue - amazing straps.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

gh0stleader said:


> What strap is that?!?!
> 
> Fits perfectly around the curved ends!


Yes it is the Crafterblue. Fits great, looks great and is comfy. Not quite as supple as the OE strap.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Question for the Sami fans.....

Expanding my Seiko collection, just added a couple of turtles and have a Sumo incoming, and looking to add a Sami to the bunch....

But which one?

Narrowed it down to PADI or Save the Ocean.....

Have the STO Turtle and it’s amazing, plus a PADI SBDC and Miniturtle/turtle, so not like either style is new to me, but which one to choose?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Question for the Sami fans.....
> 
> Expanding my Seiko collection, just added a couple of turtles and have a Sumo incoming, and looking to add a Sami to the bunch....
> 
> ...


PADI is the walmart of dive training, and not in a good way. Buying the save the ocean model actually sends money to charities aimed at raising public awareness of threats to the ocean... and it's really cool looking..


----------



## RB81 (Jul 11, 2018)

Maddog1970 said:


> Question for the Sami fans.....
> 
> Expanding my Seiko collection, just added a couple of turtles and have a Sumo incoming, and looking to add a Sami to the bunch....
> 
> ...


STO sami any day! IMHO looks much better in the flesh than on images (note it actually has a black PVD bezel edge that doesn't show on most photos). You're also supporting a valuable cause by purchasing it. 
I already have a Blue Lagoon samurai - which I'm currently about to mod quite heavily - and I don't like having more of the same watch type (even if variations mean different personalities), so I'm actually considering the STO Turtle to aid the cause (and get a Turtle back in my collection once again ).

- - - Updated - - -



Maddog1970 said:


> Question for the Sami fans.....
> 
> Expanding my Seiko collection, just added a couple of turtles and have a Sumo incoming, and looking to add a Sami to the bunch....
> 
> ...


STO sami any day! IMHO looks much better in the flesh than on images (note it actually has a black PVD bezel edge that doesn't show on most photos). You're also supporting a valuable cause by purchasing it. 
I already have a Blue Lagoon samurai - which I'm currently about to mod quite heavily - and I don't like having more of the same watch type (even if variations mean different personalities), so I'm actually considering the STO Turtle to aid the cause (and get a Turtle back in my collection once again ).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I put this together for a friend to show them the style cues as they evolved in the samurai -shogun lineage. It really made me appreciate all of them. Figured you all would enjoy the comparison. Note that the shogun came out after the gen 2, so this isn't a chronological series, exactly.


----------



## Aspidistra (Aug 4, 2016)

Quake1028 said:


>


What's the model number, please?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Aspidistra said:


> What's the model number, please?


found it: Orange Samurai Model Number


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

cave diver said:


> I put this together for a friend to show them the style cues as they evolved in the samurai -shogun lineage. It really made me appreciate all of them. Figured you all would enjoy the comparison. Note that the shogun came out after the gen 2, so this isn't a chronological series, exactly.


Thank you for sharing this info, I didn't know of the first 2 generations.
More precisely, I did know there was a pre- X marked generation (the Titane one), but I didn't know there was a gen (Gen1) before Titane marked one (Gen2).
Is Gen1 also Titane ?
Love the hands of the Gen1, and not fan of Gen3/Shogun hour hands.
I have the shogun, and a Titane Samurai is my quest.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

westy64 said:


> Thank you for sharing this info, I didn't know of the first 2 generations.
> More precisely, I did know there was a pre- X marked generation (the Titane one), but I didn't know there was a gen (Gen1) before Titane marked one (Gen2).
> Is Gen1 also Titane ?
> Love the hands of the Gen1, and not fan of Gen3/Shogun hour hands.
> I have the shogun, and a Titane Samurai is my quest.


I don't think gen 1 came in titanium at all. I LOVE the gen 2 hands, and like the watch a lot overall. There have been three for sale recently, but I just bought my shogun so had to watch them pass by. One may still be up.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

cave diver said:


> I put this together for a friend to show them the style cues as they evolved in the samurai -shogun lineage. It really made me appreciate all of them. Figured you all would enjoy the comparison. Note that the shogun came out after the gen 2, so this isn't a chronological series, exactly.


Interesting. Thanks for posting that for a side by side comparison. I think I prefer most of the aesthetic changes they have made from one generation to the next. With each generation they refined it a bit more. Ideally, I would like the 2nd gens hour and second hand, and the gen 3's minute hand. I am still not sure about the hour markers. I do not dislike them, but it does appear to overcrowd the dial sometimes. My opinion changes day to day. I think I might actually prefer the gen 2's less obtrusive markers, but I do appreciate the lume. I also feel like that the new bezel was an improvement also (of course the new colors for the Blue Lagoon and STO add another layer of uniqueness).


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

It's worth noting that the blue lagoon was the first model in the so called gen 3 and is slightly unique with its sun burst dial. The current samurai's have a waffle style dial. So, i would call it gen 3 and 3.5 for the current offering.

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cpt Canuck said:


> It's worth noting that the blue lagoon was the first model in the so called gen 3 and is slightly unique with its sun burst dial. The current samurai's have a waffle style dial. So, i would call it gen 3 and 3.5 for the current offering.
> 
> Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


Hmmmm....okay. Then what are the STO's?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Cpt Canuck said:


> It's worth noting that the blue lagoon was the first model in the so called gen 3 and is slightly unique with its sun burst dial. The current samurai's have a waffle style dial. So, i would call it gen 3 and 3.5 for the current offering.
> 
> Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


I think dial color and texture is irrelevant. Also, the older models had the more waffle-like texture.


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Actually, I agree. And I forgot about the new orange one

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAMURAI SAVE THE OCEAN


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

one more save the ocean.. I'm surprised I ended up liking this, but I did.

wife gave it to me for my birthday yesterday


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

cave diver said:


> I put this together for a friend to show them the style cues as they evolved in the samurai -shogun lineage. It really made me appreciate all of them. Figured you all would enjoy the comparison. Note that the shogun came out after the gen 2, so this isn't a chronological series, exactly.


I learned that there is an error in the sequence in my graphic....



Zanetti said:


> Ti Samurai was first, followed soon after by the S/S international version....JDM Ti version was scarce even in Japan and certainly difficult to procure outside Japan's borders, back in the day...


Here's an article for those interested: A Farewell to ?The Last Samurai?


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Darn, I did not wear mine to work today. Now I wish I had after seeing all your great pics.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Does this look right? Did I miss anything?

_UPDATED: Monday 1230 CST_


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

cave diver said:


> Does this look right? Did I miss anything?


Awesome, thank you for putting this together.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Does this look right? Did I miss anything?


there's zimbe SRPC43, SNM015 (black), SNM019 (yellow), SNM017 (white) and SNM021 (orange)


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

imdamian said:


> there's zimbe SRPC43, SNM015 (black), SNM019 (yellow), SNM017 (white) and SNM021 (orange)


Wow! Thank you. *Graphic is updated. *

Please do let me know if you see anything that needs correcting.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

i just adore that Lagoon.....


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Earlier this year I sold off my SRPB53 Pepsi. I had been debating whether or not to add another Samurai. There was one posted by a member in the Sales Thread that had outstanding pictures and that pushed me over the edge. I did not, however, buy that one. I bought a new one. The dial pattern, the dual colored lume, and the fact that I'm a sucker for a blue/red Dive watch. Shipper states it will be here by Monday. Fingers crossed since on Tuesday the wife will be home all day (kids first day back to school) and I will be out of town. I'll either wear it Tuesday on the trip or get yelled at when I get home Tuesday night. lol


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Loving the STO..do all current Sammies have the sub-second markers on the chapter ring? I ask as I can't see mine until its blown up in a pic, even when wearing my reading glasses they are just (and I mean just) perceivable.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Great timing - I have a black mesh strap incoming from .........s for my black 55.



Guzmannosaurus said:


>


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Parkgate said:


> Loving the STO..do all current Sammies have the sub-second markers on the chapter ring? I ask as I can't see mine until its blown up in a pic, even when wearing my reading glasses they are just (and I mean just) perceivable.
> 
> View attachment 13403623


I think so. Here's the regular blue I previously owned.










- - - Updated - - -



Parkgate said:


> Loving the STO..do all current Sammies have the sub-second markers on the chapter ring? I ask as I can't see mine until its blown up in a pic, even when wearing my reading glasses they are just (and I mean just) perceivable.
> 
> View attachment 13403623


I think so. Here's the regular blue I previously owned.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

The wrapping leaves no surprises as to what I had for a late night snack:


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I just spotted a blue titanium samurai on ebay. I thought someone might like to spring on it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SBDA...403624?hash=item1a5bbf26a8:g:gE8AAOSwIetbNbr5

edit: AND I just saw this black one is available too: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SAMU...033828?hash=item3632d4b164:g:6OoAAOSw~Q9bBzNq


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

cave diver said:


> I just spotted a blue titanium samurai on ebay. I thought someone might like to spring on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SBDA...403624?hash=item1a5bbf26a8:g:gE8AAOSwIetbNbr5
> 
> edit: AND I just saw this black one is available too: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SAMU...033828?hash=item3632d4b164:g:6OoAAOSw~Q9bBzNq


The 003 was actually an auction starting at $750, but nobody was bidding. I was very tempted, but did not go for it. Next day he relished it for the higher BIN price.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, foiled again in an attempt to get a black bracelet on my 55. This bracelet came via .........s. While the bracelet seemed decent, the adjusting screws for the H-links for sizing were hopelessly seized. I was able to get 2 out of 5 out of the links.

Too bad, I did like the look. Guess I better find a better quality bracelet, like StrapCo, etc. If anyone has a favorite vendor/link, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Samurai today


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

cave diver said:


> I just spotted a blue titanium samurai on ebay. I thought someone might like to spring on it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SBDA...403624?hash=item1a5bbf26a8:g:gE8AAOSwIetbNbr5


Went for $900, wow. Probably shouldn't be surprised though really.


----------



## Skyhigh420 (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm in love with the new SRPC93 Save the Ocean. Do they make fakes of this watch? or should I be pretty safe with a seller off ebay for example?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I highly doubt there will be fakes of that one, I wouldn't worry about that at all.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>


Great looking Seiko


----------



## sasilm2 (Jul 13, 2018)

You guys guys know of any manufacturer that makes jubilee bracelets for the Seiko samurai at all? I understand I can get a straight end but I am wanting that integrated look... I have searched everywhere and can't find it anywhere. I believe nothing exists as of yet but thought I'd ask









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

My current Samurai's
I have a Blue Lagoon on the way as well.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RB81 (Jul 11, 2018)

Heavily modded my Blue Lagoon.
















Love it. b-)


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

RB81 said:


> Heavily modded my Blue Lagoon.
> 
> View attachment 13428267
> 
> ...


What bracelet is that? That's almost my ideal Samurai look!


----------



## RB81 (Jul 11, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> RB81 said:
> 
> 
> > Heavily modded my Blue Lagoon.
> ...


It's the Geckota 5 link chamfered in all brushed.
https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-chamfered-5-link-watch-strap.php
Note that you have to get the separate end link for perfect fit.
https://www.watchgecko.com/curved-end-pieces-for-chamfered-5-link.php
The end link is not solid and you have to manually adjust it a bit. Also doesn't fit the "fat" Seiko spring bars. It's a bit thinner and more flexible than the original bracelet and it tapers from 22mm at the lugs to 18mm at the clasp. I love it though. It's also available with polished center links for a full jubilee look.


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

STO on a black Crafter Blue. Great strap, really transformed the look


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok, a finally found a decent bracelet for my gunmetal 55. I ordered this H-link Sharkmesh from WatchGecko. The matte finish on the buckle is as close to the gunmetal as I'm likely to find. Quality-wise, it is a big step up from the .........s bracelet.


----------



## scoobie (May 23, 2018)

I've been playing around with straps this week. Haveston Carrier and vintage Bond.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

tcal4404 said:


> STO on a black Crafter Blue. Great strap, really transformed the look


That Blue dial pops beautifully.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

RB81 said:


> It's the Geckota 5 link chamfered in all brushed.
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-chamfered-5-link-watch-strap.php
> Note that you have to get the separate end link for perfect fit.
> https://www.watchgecko.com/curved-end-pieces-for-chamfered-5-link.php
> The end link is not solid and you have to manually adjust it a bit. Also doesn't fit the "fat" Seiko spring bars. It's a bit thinner and more flexible than the original bracelet and it tapers from 22mm at the lugs to 18mm at the clasp. I love it though. It's also available with polished center links for a full jubilee look.


Ahh... totally forgot those existed. Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely try it at some point.

Edit: just checked their website, it says 22mm will taper to only 20mm. Did you just directly order the 22mm version and it tapers to 18mm?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Not the greatest shot, but the only Sammy I own is the SRPC43 Zimbe. She will probably go in mint unworn condition to another WUS member at some stage, as she doesn't get any wrist time.


----------



## RB81 (Jul 11, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> RB81 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the Geckota 5 link chamfered in all brushed.
> ...


Yes, it's wrong info on their site, 22mm at lug tapers to 18mm at clasp.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

With the recent discussion about the first gen Titanium Sammie's, I lurked at a couple ones, but in the end I decided to order the Sammie hands from Yobokies (again, had them on my SKX007, now sold), and go from left to right (pic from internet):










There is just something that is so nice, clean and classic about those hands and I think the hands look awesome on the waffle dial. Hands are on their way and get them installed once they arrive, but am very much looking forward to this.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Killing time while I decide if I'm going to attempt to resize my bracelet tonight. New arrival and my second Samurai. Tried a few Nato's before settling on my fake perlon


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

mannal said:


> Killing time while I decide if I'm going to attempt to resize my bracelet tonight. New arrival and my second Samurai. Tried a few Nato's before settling on my fake perlon


If you're going to resize the bracelet, do it over a dinner tray or over a towel on a table top (stops them bouncing/rolling off) as those pesky collars are a nightmare to find if dropped on a carpet. Its not a hard job, keep the pins the right way around.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

mannal said:


> Killing time while I decide if I'm going to attempt to resize my bracelet tonight. New arrival and my second Samurai. Tried a few Nato's before settling on my fake perlon


If you're going to resize the bracelet, do it over a dinner tray or over a towel on a table top (stops them bouncing/rolling off) as those pesky collars are a nightmare to find if dropped on a carpet. Its not a hard job, keep the pins the right way around.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

tcal4404 said:


> STO on a black Crafter Blue. Great strap, really transformed the look


Thinking of a Crafter strap for my STO, are they a perfect fit?


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

nato from my srpc44...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, that brass hardware looks great on the 55.



imdamian said:


> nato from my srpc44...
> 
> View attachment 13445645
> 
> ...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

In the wild, last day in the pool. Water temp at 92, but it will drop like a rock this weekend


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

Parkgate said:


> Thinking of a Crafter strap for my STO, are they a perfect fit?


Yes, curved ends, sits perfectly flush with the case. Very comfortable, sturdy strap...worth the premium imo


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Parkgate said:


> If you're going to resize the bracelet, do it over a dinner tray or over a towel on a table top (stops them bouncing/rolling off) as those pesky collars are a nightmare to find if dropped on a carpet. Its not a hard job, keep the pins the right way around.


I use a piece of plain white printing paper - does the job for me.

But do what suits you, losing collars just spoils the experience big time for me

Perhaps have a container for them and be wary they may get lost while reassembly too, so don't go too far from your workspace.

I never paid any attention to the direction of the pins though... Does it matter

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13463623


I own a Padi turtle at the moment, but now the Samurai is more appealing to me. Are they similar in size?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

AlexxvD said:


> I own a Padi turtle at the moment, but now the Samurai is more appealing to me. Are they similar in size?


I find the Samurai wears a bit larger, perhaps because of its more angular design. Both feel very comfortable on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## SAW52175 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've got a STO Samurai due for delivery tomorrow. Super stoked about it! I'll get some pics posted once I get it on my wrist!!


----------



## Hourolog (Jan 14, 2015)

Check out the indices at 5 o'clock and 4 o'clock, they seem to not align with the markers on the chapter ring, the marker on the chapter ring is not centered on the indices? This is exactly the same I see on my SEIKO SAMURAI PADI SRPB99 I just bought from Amazon, I received it today. Or is it me just nitpicking, because you think it is pretty much bang on . Or perhaps it is a reflection in the crystal and the angle that make these indices look misaligned? I am thinking about returning my watch, it annoys me that much.
Cheers.


----------



## JDJ_GMK (May 28, 2017)

I'm loving my STO.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## putuls (Apr 3, 2017)

my first automatic watch, just love how the dial look...STO









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

This thread prompted me to make a wrist change from Frogman-


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Love mine.. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

AlexxvD said:


> I own a Padi turtle at the moment, but now the Samurai is more appealing to me. Are they similar in size?


I feel they are similar in size. I used to have both. Sold all divers and now I have a Turtle coming in now. I think they work very well together. The Turtle is all around solid and classic while the Samurai has a more unique appearance with interesting touches.


----------



## S_ahrendt (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi there Samurai's
I made this short review of my new PADI Samurai, because I thought it might be helpfull to someone.  
I have had the SRPB99K1 for some days now, and I love it. Here's my pros/cons list (so far) 
Pros:
The lume is great, and the fact that it's two tone i awsome
The bracelet is not that bad (not great, but not THAT bad), and I like the polished bit on the buttom of the center links, which I hadn't noticed before I had it in hand. 
It wears smaller/better than I thought it would. My wrist is aprx 6,6 inch and I can definitely pull it off.
The wave pattern black dial is great, and the waves is subtle in person, which I like
The overall colour scheme, the hands, the case shape and the crown are all awesome! &#55357;&#56833;
Drilled lugs is nice to have
Accuracy so far is approx. -4 sec/day, worn almost 24H/day
Cons:
The bezel action is not at all as good as I thought it would be. It has a nice sound but it feels a little rubber-ish. And it has some back play. (this is a surprise to me, as the bezel action is almost always mentioned as good in other reviews)
It is a heavy and big watch, which I have to get used to I guess.
The clasp is junk, but it works.. And it has an anoying rattling sound
The date weel is a little bit off center.
.. 
I was able to find it for ~$400 inside the EU. Which is a good price I think. 
And I was able to have the seller send me pictures of the actual watch, and to check the allignment of everything. Which you have to do I think.

Overall, so far, I'm very happy with this watch.

Hope this is usefull.

Stay Classy!


----------



## S_ahrendt (Feb 13, 2017)

..


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Got my Gen 3 back with Gen 1 hands installed by my watchmaker. Really like the result.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

How does the samurai compare to sumos and turtles in terms of size, weight, fitment, etc. I am trying to decide if this could potentially be my next purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone have a spare OEM bracelet they wish to sell?


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

thrty8street said:


> How does the samurai compare to sumos and turtles in terms of size, weight, fitment, etc. I am trying to decide if this could potentially be my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Sumo is 53mm lug to lug, the Turtle and Samurai 48mm. The Turtle and Samurai have 44mm cases. They're all about 13.5mm thick. The Samurai & Turtle are about the same weight (~200g with bracelet). The Sumo is a slightly lighter at ~185g.

Of the 3, i only have the Samurai, so i can't compare.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

thrty8street said:


> How does the samurai compare to sumos and turtles in terms of size, weight, fitment, etc. I am trying to decide if this could potentially be my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Size and weight were covered, as for fit I would go with the Sumo hands down over the Samurai. The Sumo hugs the wrist beautifully, but the Samurai feels a bit top heavy to me. I love my Samurai, but everything about the Sumo is a step up in my opinion (which translates into dollars of course). 
As for the Turtle, not sure. I think they look hideous. I am definitely in the minority on that. I am sure someone in this group owns one and can give you an idea.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Anyone have a spare OEM bracelet they wish to sell?


What happened to the one you bought on ebay?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Cobia said:


> What happened to the one you bought on ebay?


Edit, sorry, thought i was in the 053 thread lol.
Your son want the bracelet?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thrty8street said:


> How does the samurai compare to sumos and turtles in terms of size, weight, fitment, etc. I am trying to decide if this could potentially be my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon the sumo is an outstanding bit of kit, got a black one not long ago, liked it enough to buy a green one.
Its a decent step up from the Sami and turtle for not much more, the finishing and design it really good.
Its a bigger watch head though, bigger lug to lug.
Ive youve a small wrist you might want to try it on first.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Anyone have a spare OEM bracelet they wish to sell?


Just noticed long island watch has the OEM for $85us, could probably pick it up for 50-60us used on the forums if you waited a while.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Edit, sorry, thought i was in the 053 thread lol.
> Your son want the bracelet?


Yes.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Cobia said:


> I reckon the sumo is an outstanding bit of kit, got a black one not long ago, liked it enough to buy a green one.
> Its a decent step up from the Sami and turtle for not much more, the finishing and design it really good.
> Its a bigger watch head though, bigger lug to lug.
> Ive youve a small wrist you might want to try it on first.


Thanks. I have a small wrist at just under 6.5 and found the sumo to be a tad big for my liking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Got my Gen 3 back with Gen 1 hands installed by my watchmaker. Really like the result.


a lot of hand-swaps look fine but clearly at odds with the design intent. I think this is a perfect fit.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

Just got this!


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

woah, weird double post


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone know if the new bracelet will fit on an old case?

Bonus points: Are the links from a new bracelet interchangeable with links from an old one? (I need one link for an old bracelet  )


----------



## simsky_36 (Sep 24, 2018)

Samurai and SPB079, side by side. Samurai is slightly bigger/heavier, a good weekend watch and is suitable for rough situations i.e. during camping, hiking etc.
SPB079 is more versatile as the smart looking profile could be wore in the office and during the causal weekend as well. You just couldn't wear the Samurai to the office.

View attachment 13506217


----------



## antrasitgri (Sep 25, 2018)

LG-H815 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

simsky_36 said:


> Samurai and SPB079, side by side. Samurai is slightly bigger/heavier, a good weekend watch and is suitable for rough situations i.e. during camping, hiking etc.
> SPB079 is more versatile as the smart looking profile could be wore in the office and during the causal weekend as well. You just couldn't wear the Samurai to the office.
> 
> View attachment 13506217


Why couldn't you wear the Samurai to the Office? I wore a Seiko Orange Monster with a suit for years in the Office and when I met with clients in the field. It was my only watch for years. The only questions or looks I received were due to someone asking me if I pulled for Clemson or Tennessee. You wear what you want but I'm sure someone will post a wrist shot of a Samurai with a suit.


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

Been wearing a PADI Samurai to the office since it came out. Added a couple since then, BL and STO and rotate them with a suit no problem whatsoever.
All my other watches have been sitting for a long time as I only rotate my 3 Samurai's now. Might be adding some more to the collection in the future and get rid of some of my other watches which see no wrist time at all, but I'm wearing Samurai only for now.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

The Sumo is a bit dressier in my opinion, but I have my Samurai in my rotation and wear it to the office all the time. I guess it is a matter of opinion, but I am guessing most of us don't have any problem sporting it in an office environment.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Rockin the SRP B51 Black Samurai MOD Today

SRPB051 Black Samurai
SNM011 Black Samurai Dial
SBDA Ti Samurai Handset


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Here's My All Original SNM031 Gen 1 SS Variant White Samurai


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP C07 Orange Samurai MOD

Yobokies SBDA Ti Long Hands
CT057 Blue AR DD Sapphire


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP B09 Blue Lagoon Samurai
Strapcode Hexad Oyster


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP C93 Save the Ocean Samurai
Strapcode Hexad Oyster


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

darth_radb said:


> Rockin the SRP B51 Black Samurai MOD Today
> 
> SRPB051 Black Samurai
> SNM011 Black Samurai Dial
> ...


Beautiful. I did something similar. Kept the dial the same of the 51 though. Enjoy wearing it.










Saw your other posts. Impressive collection of Samurai's.


----------



## ellesse77 (Jul 5, 2016)

My SRPB49J1 on blue Isofrane


----------



## ellesse77 (Jul 5, 2016)

My SRPB49J1 on blue Isofrane
View attachment 13539537


----------



## ellesse77 (Jul 5, 2016)

My SRPB49J1 on blue Isofrane
View attachment 13539537


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

This dial is really quite incredible.


----------



## elzafir (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to purchase my first automatic and a bit undecided on which should I get. I don't want to clutter the forum by creating a new thread, so I'll just post it here. Hopefully you could help me decide.

I have my eyes set on the Seiko Samurais with it's angled lugs. I think it would really fit my 7.75" wrist. There are several models with solid links SS bracelet that I really like, I list them below with the prices I can get them NEW in my country:

1. SRPB09 Blue Lagoon LE ($310)
2. SRPC93 Save The Ocean SE ($245)
3. SRPB99 PADI SE ($220)
4. SRPB49 Blue Waffle ($217)

I haven't seen any of the watches in person and I doubt I can find a retail store that carry them all to compare. So I need your opinions.

As I understand the Blue Lagoon was a limited run with only 6,000 made. I don't known if the Save The Ocean are limited or not. I like them both almost equally; maybe the BL a bit more, but the STO is also really cool from pictures. They're shiny!

As this would be my first and only automatic for a while, I'd be wearing the watch for almost all occasions: casual/weekend, beach, business/office, dress, date, etc. until I save enough for the Presage Cocktail Martini or SkyDiving in six months or so (which I'll probably make another post to decide lol).

Now onto the questions:

1. Is it worth it to spend $65 more on the BL vs the STO, mainly because of the Limited Edition aspects for collecting purposes? It'll be really cool to know if my watch is appreciating in price, even though I really doubt I'll ever sell my first automatic.

2. Is $310 a good/great price for the BL new?

3. Or should I just save ~$90 and get the PADI/Blue Waffle? I like the PADI dial and bezel color scheme. But the Pepsi bezel seems a bit too "sporty" for business/dress occasions, no?

4. Are the PADI & STO on a limited run?

5. I'm a bit hesitant on the Blue Waffle pattern. It's seems rather 'matte' from pictures and less "dressy", more "tool-y". How is it in person? Do you think it will be suitable for office compared to the BL/STO?

6. Basically, which one should I get?

7. I want to change the crystal to double domed sapphire from CrystalTimes, as they're the only ones available in my country. Do you think the 'high bubble' CT072 is too high and look funny? Is the 'low bubble' CT057 too low to be noticeable? 

Sorry for the many questions. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

elzafir said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase my first automatic and a bit undecided on which should I get. I don't want to clutter the forum by creating a new thread, so I'll just post it here. Hopefully you could help me decide.
> 
> ...


I imagine resale on the Blue Lagoon has to be far better than the STO. The price you listed is actually the cheapest I have seen.
I found the blue waffle dial pretty underwhelming personally.
The STO is only a special edition, not limited.
As for which one you should get, I would have to say the BL at that price. 
But I will tell you my experience for what it is worth. I have an STO, but at the time, if I were given the choice at the price you have listed I would have taken the BL. After owning the STO for 3 months though, I think I actually prefer its dial over the BL's. It pops a lot more and I love how the textured waves juggle the light around. It is quite unique and mesmerizing. I find myself staring at it a lot when I wear it. Resale is not as good I am sure, but I do not plan on selling it anyway (I am not really a flipper). Anyway, good luck. I think I answered everything.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Blue lagoons are selling for far more than thay used


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

Where did you find a BL @$310? 


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## elzafir (Oct 22, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I imagine resale on the Blue Lagoon has to be far better than the STO. The price you listed is actually the cheapest I have seen.
> I found the blue waffle dial pretty underwhelming personally.
> The STO is only a special edition, not limited.
> As for which one you should get, I would have to say the BL at that price.
> But I will tell you my experience for what it is worth. I have an STO, but at the time, if I were given the choice at the price you have listed I would have taken the BL. After owning the STO for 3 months though, I think I actually prefer its dial over the BL's. It pops a lot more and I love how the textured waves juggle the light around. It is quite unique and mesmerizing. I find myself staring at it a lot when I wear it. Resale is not as good I am sure, but I do not plan on selling it anyway (I am not really a flipper). Anyway, good luck. I think I answered everything.


Thank you for your answers. I totally agree, the Blue Waffle seems underwhelming compared to BL, STO, and even the PADI. I've never seen one in person, though, so I can't really judge, hence, the post.

One the best thing that I like about of the STO the dial. I also said it "pops" more in another forum. But I am unsure about the black bezel and crown, I'm afraid it won't be as "dressy" as I need it to be, as I'd be wearing it pretty much anywhere for the foreseeable future, hence the need for SS bracelet. As for the BL being a limited edition influencing my decision, I think I'm catching the WIS bug. I feel a very strong itch to go for unique and limited editions watches. Why do Seiko have to release such beautiful watches?!

In Indonesia, where I reside, limited and special editions watches that _were sold here officially_ tends to sell a lot cheaper than in the West. I think it's due to our lower buying power, so a lot less people are competing, thus the price don't jacks up as much. If anybody's curious about Indonesia prices, jamtangan.com and sunarloji.com are the best AD websites. But we could get better prices from marketplaces like Tokopedia.com or Bukalapak.com where smaller watch stores that don't have websites sell their wares.

I'm starting to think the only way for me to solve this "problem" is to buy the BL Samurai _AND_ the Turtle STO. Lol.


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

elzafir said:


> I'm starting to think the only way for me to solve this "problem" is to buy the BL Samurai _AND_ the Turtle STO. Lol.


Both of them are excellent choices. Obviously, I'd go with the BL Samurai first, as the STO Turtle has higher availability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyistanbul (Mar 19, 2018)

my bezel got a dent, they asked 150 Usd to change it is it normal?


----------



## elzafir (Oct 22, 2018)

.


----------



## elzafir (Oct 22, 2018)

NM156 said:


> Both of them are excellent choices. Obviously, I'd go with the BL Samurai first, as the STO Turtle has higher availability.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, thank you. Especially, from videos and pictures on the internet, I guess the BL are really limited to 6000 pieces. All of the serial numbers that I saw started with 72xxxx, which means all are made in February 2017 and none of the numbers following are greater than 6000. Really cool!



speedyistanbul said:


> my bezel got a dent, they asked 150 Usd to change it is it normal?


Genuine Seiko bezels for Samurais (with insert) kits are around $100. Aftermarket bezel+insert kits are around $85 (~$40 for the bezel, ~$45 for the insert)

Genuine Seiko Blue Lagoon Bezel+Insert (part number: 8706 3159): watchpartsplaza[dot]com/us/seiko-srpb09-blue-bezel.html (but this is overpriced; I've seen expired eBay listings for ~$100)
After market Samurai Bezel+Lumed Insert (black): lcbistore[dot]com/products/seiko-samurai-seiko-style-coin-edge-bezel-kit-black

So, if for $150 you get the genuine bezel+insert+repair cost, then I think it's normal.

EDIT: sorry, I just noticed your dent is in the INSERT, not the bezel. I don't think Seiko sells only the insert. But for aftermarket inserts, $45 usually.


----------



## speedyistanbul (Mar 19, 2018)

thank you mate, I will search for it. although I like this way but in photographs it does not look nice. And I like taking watch photos


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Random question--what's fair market value for a First Gen (7s35, no crown guards) SS model? I realize they are not too common and have an older movement, but is there some cachet that drives the price up around where the current model usually goes for?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

mbuhlayaw said:


> Thank you for the explanation.
> I bought it online and cheaper than buying it from boutique.
> Since this is grey market stock without warranty from Seiko or Authorised Dealer, I just wanted to make sure.
> I went to Seiko Boutique, the watch exactly same with the one on display, and one of the staff has checked my watch and there is no issue and it's authentic.


It's the same version from the boutique


----------



## Damon_L (Jun 16, 2018)

Buellrider said:


> View attachment 13580037


love this on that strap!


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

here's my srpb99 pepsi modded with a lumed black bezel as well as a MN style zuludiver strap... it's stunning.









here it is on a crafter blue dual color band


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

here's my srpb99 pepsi modded with a lumed black bezel as well as a MN style zuludiver strap... it's stunning.

View attachment 13605087


here it is on a crafter blue dual color band

View attachment 13605089


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Finding it difficult to find an OEM Samurai bracelet. Long Island Watches are out of stock.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine, that I got yesterday.






























Cheers


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang double post.

View attachment 13607053

View attachment 13607055

View attachment 13607057

View attachment 13607061


Cheers


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am a Seiko fan and have 2 Sportura's as well as a Turtle (pepsi bezel), I am drawn now to the Samurai Padi SRPB99, I can get the SRPB99J1 online for around £399, but have seen the SRPB99K1 also but can get that for around £325.
So over £70 difference, any reason to get the more expensive J version?

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Johnny Boy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Seiko fan and have 2 Sportura's as well as a Turtle (pepsi bezel), I am drawn now to the Samurai Padi SRPB99, I can get the SRPB99J1 online for around £399, but have seen the SRPB99K1 also but can get that for around £325.
> So over £70 difference, any reason to get the more expensive J version?
> ...


Think of it this way. They're all assembled in Seiko plants. One in Japan, the other(s) not.

My answer would be not to get the J model and enjoy the savings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elzafir (Oct 22, 2018)

speedyistanbul said:


> thank you mate, I will search for it. although I like this way but in photographs it does not look nice. And I like taking watch photos


Dare I suggest, Photoshop? lol.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Have a nice Monday!


----------



## zentrandi (Sep 13, 2018)

my goldie with grey nato and gold hardware.


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

Samurai #2 just arrived (PADI).










Also I've been lusting after the new Dawn Grey model.


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

speedyistanbul said:


> View attachment 13580723
> 
> 
> View attachment 13580725
> ...


I wouldn't replace it, it's part of the watch's character now.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Have a Dawn Grey Dawn Sammie inbound from EU.


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

So jelly congrats!


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

gen 1 today, the watch that started it all for me


----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Johnny Boy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Seiko fan and have 2 Sportura's as well as a Turtle (pepsi bezel), I am drawn now to the Samurai Padi SRPB99, I can get the SRPB99J1 online for around £399, but have seen the SRPB99K1 also but can get that for around £325.
> So over £70 difference, any reason to get the more expensive J version?
> ...


No.


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

My PADI Samurai on soft Seiko rubber









Sent from my TRT-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

State of the Samurai collection as of today 2 limited editions and 2 special editions. 
Gotta say that I pretty much lost interest in my other watches and sold almost all of them.
Super stoked on the new addition though.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

schlafen said:


> State of the Samurai collection as of today 2 limited editions and 2 special editions.
> Gotta say that I pretty much lost interest in my other watches and sold almost all of them.
> Super stoked on the new addition though.
> 
> ...


Nice collection. What bracelets are they on?

Sent from my TRT-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

stampy1 said:


> Nice collection. What bracelets are they on?
> 
> Sent from my TRT-LX2 using Tapatalk


Thanks. They are on original bracelets.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

IMO, the original bracelets are pretty comfy but feel a little "bulky". How do you like the newest silver samurai? I wonder if it looks better in person vs pics.


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't wear straps at all as, for me, they ruin the aestethic and the fit on the wrist.

More than pleased with the bracelets as if sized properly they feel pretty solid and there is no noise at all. If they are loose they are definetely on the noisy side. They may be bulky if you have a small wrist. 
I think Seiko considered the weight of the watch head when designing the bracelet as it feels balanced when fitted with a bracelet, but will be top heavy on a strap. It's a solid, heavy watch.

The Dawn Grey Samurai looks more like a metallic silver in person, a shade lighter than in the edited pictures used online. I like it and it will definetely be my go to watch in a formal situation. 
I've been dailying the PADI to the office since purchase, thats not going to change soon. Sizewise fits under a shirt no problem.

Because of the colour and the waffle dial it looks like it is wearing smaller than my other ones, Save the Ocean feeling the biggest on the wrist. 
The dial blends in with the watch body/bracelet under certain lighting. 
I would say very close to it's predecessor, the SNM009.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

was looking for grey dawn BUT ended up getting this instead... a white samurai!









here's the rest of the gang...


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

You guys are killin me, now I want to start collecting them all 

Just got my second Samurai, the Orange one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

I have decided my next Seiko will be the save the ocean version. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Burgers for lunch with the Blue Lagoon


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

pop4 said:


> Burgers for lunch with the Blue Lagoon
> 
> View attachment 13655239


How do you manage to keep your wrist so thin?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Hale color said:


> How do you manage to keep your wrist so thin?


Burger on a donut? I can't remember which chain does that? (Hunger Burger?)


----------



## BlueWindWave (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m hoping to get the STO version. 

But it’s hard for me to discount the two Pepsi models, and the black model... I kinda want all of them. 

What are your takes on the two Pepsi models (grey wavy dual vs blue grid dial) and between the STO and blue lagoon? I love the waves on the STO, but I think it needs just a tiny bit more contrasting color, like the Blue Lagoon has those yellow markings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

riff raff said:


> Burger on a donut? I can't remember which chain does that? (Hunger Burger?)


The burger actually had two donuts; two Krispy Kreme original glazed donuts were used as the "buns" of the burger, and in between was bacon, 2x beef patties and 2x American cheese.


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone with a 6.5" wrist care to share some wrist shots of the samurai?


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

Happy to be a Samurai owner again. Back in the "original" era I owned titanium versions in both black (twice) and orange. I also owned the steel white-dialed version. At various points along the way I sold them figuring I could always get them again. Around 2008 I began a long break from watches (new passion: motorcycles). Imagine my surprise when I stuck my toe back in a few years ago and found they had been long-discontinued and the orange dialed version in particular had really gone up in price. Oh well.

I had mixed feeling about them back then. If I remember right, I liked the hands and bezel (numbers ended in "0") on the titanium version, yet I preferred the heft and waffle dial of the steel version. On both versions i thought the indices looked kind of cheap.

For the new model I went with the SRPB51. True to form I had one qualm with the new models: wasn't crazy with the big arrow hour hand (as seen on so many of the current Seiko dive offerings). But surprise, I'm liking it. I went with a K instead of a J (never been a big deal for me) and got a great example. Chapter ring right on the money. So many of the plusses I liked in the earlier versions, nicer indices IMO, plus winding and hacking...very happy. Another bonus: I gather they increased the size slightly...love that too!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

bedford said:


> Happy to be a Samurai owner again. Back in the "original" era I owned titanium versions in both black (twice) and orange. I also owned the steel white-dialed version. At various points along the way I sold them figuring I could always get them again. Around 2008 I began a long break from watches (new passion: motorcycles). Imagine my surprise when I stuck my toe back in a few years ago and found they had been long-discontinued and the orange dialed version in particular had really gone up in price. Oh well.
> 
> I had mixed feeling about them back then. If I remember right, I liked the hands and bezel (numbers ended in "0") on the titanium version, yet I preferred the heft and waffle dial of the steel version. On both versions i thought the indices looked kind of cheap.
> 
> ...


Damn, you had a titanium Samurai before and let it go! I have always been curious about Shoguns for that reason, but the prices they go for are steep. I have also tried to find a white dial Samurai, but again they seem to sell for absurd amounts of money. 
Anyway, glad you're enjoying the new Samurai. I think most of the changes are for the better, except maybe the hands. I do not really have a problem with the style, so much as I just prefer the old hands to the recycled Monster hands. Oh, I would disagree about the suze increase though. I would prefer it a tad bit smaller. Anyway, Congrats!


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Damn, you had a titanium Samurai before and let it go!


I probably shouldn't tell you about my original owner SPORK then!

Seriously, at the time I sold mine the Samurais were very easy to get new so I didn't think much about it. It was the usual drill, selling watches to buy watches.

I don't have much in the way of regrets about the ones I cut loose, (in part I suspect it is because they are always get-able again if you really want it - with enough $$$). I do have one watch that I keep reminding myself to never ever sell: a Citizen PMT56-2731. Just a great all-arounder with wonderful features, decent size, but fairly rare on the open market.


----------



## 200 meters (Jan 26, 2018)

imdamian said:


> was looking for grey dawn BUT ended up getting this instead... a white samurai!
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13632437
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What are people's thoughts on the new Zimbe?


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> What are people's thoughts on the new Zimbe?
> 
> View attachment 13670005


Mate I'm ambivalent

I love red on a watch
I like but not love the samurai case
The hands are not samurai hands, and are too short
It'll be too expensive
Dunno really. I'm not excited, like I was for the Grey Dawn turtle
It's not screaming BUY ME

Sent from my TRT-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDan1980 (Nov 26, 2018)

My one and only watch. Ticks all the boxes. Tough as nails and impressed with the accuracy. Currently getting between 0-1.3 sec gain a day. Can't complain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

househalfman said:


> Anyone with a 6.5" wrist care to share some wrist shots of the samurai?


I tried them on. My wrist is 6.5. this samurai line has 47 mm lug to lug length. The case back is flat.

It sits well. When my save the ocean gets here I'll post pics.

I suggest the bracelet version, for the way it wraps around your wrist better than the strap version

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Galaga said:


> What are people's thoughts on the new Zimbe?
> 
> View attachment 13670005


Snazzy! Like the colors.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

mr_raider said:


> I tried them on. My wrist is 6.5. this samurai line has 47 mm lug to lug length. The case back is flat.
> 
> It sits well. When my save the ocean gets here I'll post pics.
> 
> ...


I actually also tried it on at a local kohls after posting that, even with all the stickers and plastic wrapping, I could tell that I could wear it. Not surprising considering I owned the turtle for some time.

What did surprise me was how nice the STO is! Congrats on the purchase! Would still appreciate some wrist shots.


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's my sto on the silicone strap from the turtle sto. I have a 7" wrist


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

New Zimbe is cool, I like the Gray Dawn better.


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm now warming to it a little
(credit: Crafter Blue)


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

View attachment 13681165


I'm now warming to it a little
(credit: Crafter Blue)


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

OMG..I need to stay out of this thread. This watch is simply badass


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigDan1980 said:


> My one and only watch. Ticks all the boxes. Tough as nails and impressed with the accuracy. Currently getting between 0-1.3 sec gain a day. Can't complain.
> 
> View attachment 13670589
> 
> ...


Is that black pvd coated? Model number?!


----------



## BigDan1980 (Nov 26, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Is that black pvd coated? Model number?!


It's the srpb55, gunmetal ion plated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

BigDan1980 said:


> It's the srpb55, gunmetal ion plated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. Not sold on the gold yet.

Would replace with sapphire too..


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

stampy1 said:


> View attachment 13681165
> 
> 
> I'm now warming to it a little
> (credit: Crafter Blue)


I love the bezel colors, but still prefer my Padi.
I would luv to do a bezel swap.







Fits nicely with my 7" wrist.

Waiting patiently for my STO to arrive...
Any day now... &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_0268.jpg


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

Just got the STO but I think it may be fake. The indices, chapter ring and crown are all centered correctly.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Rainy day Samurai


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

bluekc said:


> Just got the STO but I think it may be fake. The indices, chapter ring and crown are all centered correctly.


Mine just came in...
Should I be worried. ,)








Still waiting to do a proper shoot for this 1.

I'm happy with my Padi!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

bluekc said:


> Just got the STO but I think it may be fake. The indices, chapter ring and crown are all centered correctly.


I'll buy that fake from you for $100 

Congrats!


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Here it is on a blue two piece nylon. 6.5" wrist. 6.7 by January.

It also looks killer on black rubber.

I ordered a black silicone with blue stitching from strapsco.

I removed the bracelet right away, but it's a very nice quality bracelet FWIW.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Save The... White Samurai!


----------



## cstrife (Nov 20, 2018)

First post, second Samurai, fourth Seiko purchase.

The Pepsi Sammy, as me and my watch geek friends call it.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

cstrife said:


> First post, second Samurai, fourth Seiko purchase.
> 
> The Pepsi Sammy, as me and our watch geek friends call it.
> 
> View attachment 13716917


Nice shot!


----------



## cstrife (Nov 20, 2018)

Here is my first Sammy, first purchase! With my second (sea urchin) and third (sary055) purchase. This was all done within a couple months this year. My buddy got me into Seiko automatics. Before that it was Nixon and MVMT chinese quartz stuff....no more!

Not as a great shot as the Pepsi. But you can see it with the MilTat Strapcode Hexad Oyster bracelet, which is an awesome bracelet for the samurai!

Excuse the off time, when I took this i had just got the sary and i was wearing the Urchin the most thus the sammy was off.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Threw my Sammy on tonight to take some photos because I was planning on selling it...but I don't think I can. I love this case design. Yeah, it could probably fetch me a couple hundred dollars more to put towards my next purchase, but I think I would prefer just to pay it out of my own pocket and just keep this watch. I always forget how much I love the dial on my STO and the Samurai case.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

This is a keeper for me. Nothing else in my collection is close.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

View attachment 13719459


This is a keeper for me. Nothing else in my collection is close.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Which one had the sapphire face-lift? The one that did was a Kohl's deal that arrived with a misaligned chapter ring.


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

Loving this combination Samurai Zimbe 9 SRPD13K with Crafter Blue Strap


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just got this yesterday in the mail. 
Kohls price after all my discounts....
$186.00 shipped (that's after tax also)

I couldn't happier....its a beautiful watch and matches up perfect to my STO Turtle.

Brash









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife (Nov 20, 2018)

great price for that watch!


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

Those of you with the crafter blue strap - how's the rubber wearing? Soft?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

bluekc said:


> Those of you with the crafter blue strap - how's the rubber wearing? Soft?


I think it's an excellent strap. I have a black one for my orange SPRC07 and a blue/red one for my PADI SRPB99. Firmness is balanced between the stiffness of the old school Seiko rubber strap and the floppy softness of the newer Seiko silicone straps.


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

New Samurai arrived today 🙂


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Got myself an early Christmas present today, love the blue dial.
My first seiko, probably not my last....


----------



## nielsendy (Dec 7, 2018)

So nice, had to buy it twice!


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

brash47 said:


> Just got this yesterday in the mail.
> Kohls price after all my discounts....
> $186.00 shipped (that's after tax also)
> 
> ...


Really wanting the STO. How's the dial in person?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

efawke said:


> brash47 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this yesterday in the mail.
> ...


I think the dial is incredibly unique, especially considering the price. I don't wear mine often enough (my fault, too many watches), but I will never sell it. I love the case and dial far too much to sell it for what would probably be a measly amount of money. I love wearing it on sunny days and watching it shift and change colors.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Wearing all day today. I love the weight of the watch. The dial is amazing.....I also have the Turtle version....if they made an SBDC053 STO....Now that would be a stunner....

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Orange Samurai on a Barton Saddleback strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

My PADI. I love watches with wave dials.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

My tool watch


----------



## Mathen (Dec 9, 2018)

Seems the STO is very popular. Let jump on the bandwagon










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Mathen said:


> Seems the STO is very popular. Let jump on the bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darnit!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I saw a Batman Turtle the other day....blue sunburst dial, black/blue bezel. Is there a matching Samurai?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

brash47 said:


> I saw a Batman Turtle the other day....blue sunburst dial, black/blue bezel. Is there a matching Samurai?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


what u saw was probably the blue lagoon...and yes there is a matching samurai.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

double post.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

never a fan of the Monster hands so I had it upgraded with sapphire, 4r clone movement and a new set of hands.









in the meantime, I still have this


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Everdying said:


> what u saw was probably the blue lagoon...and yes there is a matching samurai.


Different one....SRPC25. Is there a matching Samurai?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Everdying said:


> what u saw was probably the blue lagoon...and yes there is a matching samurai.


Blue & black bezel with sunburst dial is the Dark Knight Turtle.
SRPC25
No Samurai with this colorway.
I was tempted to get the new STO Samurai Black Edition SRPD09K1, but went with the turtle SRPD11K1, (since I already have the regular STO sammy) & was waiting to get a special turtle for my 1st one.

Batman Turtle is the SRP787K1

Blue lagoon Turtle & Samurai don't have any black, its more of a dark blue.
SPRB11 & SRPB09


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

seikomatic said:


> never a fan of the Monster hands so I had it upgraded with sapphire, 4r clone movement and a new set of hands.
> 
> View attachment 13750133
> 
> ...


Love the Mercedes hands!
I'm tempted to swap MM hands on 1 of my Sammy's.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> Blue & black bezel with sunburst dial is the Dark Knight Turtle.
> SRPC25
> No Samurai with this colorway.
> I was tempted to get the new STO Samurai Black Edition SRPD09K1, but went with the turtle SRPD11K1, (since I already have the regular STO sammy) & was waiting to get a special turtle for my 1st one.
> ...


ah forgot about this one.
cos i read sunburst dial, tho that isnt exactly a sunburst..more of a pattern effect.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Everdying said:


> ah forgot about this one.
> cos i read sunburst dial, tho that isnt exactly a sunburst..more of a pattern effect.


STO is most definitely patterned dial.
Dark knight,Blue Lagoon = Sunburst.
Dark knight color scheme is the only thing close to STO on a sammy.
Mods. ? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I'll just say this then....
F^@^##^, sh÷&@^&@, pi&#&&#&##&, [email protected]*#&#&#&

Ok I feel better now.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

So where is the best place to buy a Samurai Dawn Grey?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

ebenke said:


> So where is the best place to buy a Samurai Dawn Grey?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm me

Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Do any of you know , where I can buy a stainless steel original bracelet for Samurai model SRPB53 ? The Silicone strap is good , but I love to put it on orignal steel bracelet too...









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

backarelli said:


> Do any of you know , where I can buy a stainless steel original bracelet for Samurai model SRPB53 ? The Silicone strap is good , but I love to put it on orignal steel bracelet too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_M0FPA37J9_Watch_Bracelet_p/m0fpa37j9.htm

Try there....that's a start.

Or look up this model number: M0FPA37J9.

Strapcode makes an excellent fitted bracelet that I would say is better than the oem.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

brash47 said:


> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_M0FPA37J9_Watch_Bracelet_p/m0fpa37j9.htm
> 
> Try there....that's a start.
> 
> ...


ThankS for the quick reply !!!

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

backarelli said:


> Do any of you know , where I can buy a stainless steel original bracelet for Samurai model SRPB53 ? The Silicone strap is good , but I love to put it on orignal steel bracelet too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I removed the original bracelet from my PADI samurai pretty much straight away and put it on the silicone. 
If it were me, I'd buy this instead of the original bracelet...
https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b066

Also, Uncle Seiko has a beads of rice bracelet for the sammy releasing soon

Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

I look up to Strap Code bracelet , but it to expensive to me ...when I pay the shipping (and other costs), the bracelet cost me to much (about 180$) 

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

stampy1 said:


> Pm me
> 
> Sent from my SM-J250G using Tapatalk


PM Received, Thank You.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

nielsendy said:


> View attachment 13743547
> 
> 
> So nice, had to buy it twice!


What's the model of the smallest one ?
thnaks


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

johnMcKlane said:


> What's the model of the smallest one ?
> thnaks


I think that's this happening

There is no smaller samurai


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

delco714 said:


> I think that's this happening
> 
> There is no smaller samurai


I think you are right ! 
the right one is closer to the camera too !


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

View attachment 13772047
View attachment 13772053


----------



## GrSe (Jan 5, 2019)

Happy with my new PADI! Diver's extension does poke into my under wrist. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Upon inspection, I have a mark there too which I had never noticed before! I've been thinking about upgrading to a Strapcode Hexad with a diver's ratchet but am worried my 6.8 inch wrist is too small.


GrSe said:


> Happy with my new PADI! Diver's extension does poke into my under wrist. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Picked this up


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Picked this up


Nice! Cannot beat the dial for the price, plus I love the case. Enjoy.


----------



## spokey (Dec 31, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Picked this up


Enjoy. The STO edition dials are gorgeous...I'm very tempted to add one to my collection.


----------



## spokey (Dec 31, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Picked this up


Enjoy. The STO edition dials are gorgeous...I'm very tempted to add one to my collection.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Finally got one! Not sure if it's a keeper though...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Looks like a keeper....but if you absolutely hate it, I will gladly take it off your hands......just send to my house, no questions asked!

Brash

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

househalfman said:


> Not sure if it's a keeper though...


What are your potential reasons to part with it?


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

GrSe said:


> Happy with my new PADI! Diver's extension does poke into my under wrist. Anyone else has this problem?


I'm ... not with Sammy , but with my yellow BFK yes.

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

TagTime said:


> What are your potential reasons to part with it?


It's a unique piece and a great way to diversify one's collection but it's about the biggest I can wear. I also have one of the solar tunas incoming and I think I can only keep one, but let's see.


----------



## NomadAlpha (Nov 22, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Finally got one! Not sure if it's a keeper though...


Looks fantastic to me. I have the same one coming tomorrow, so pumped. Had another model with some QC issues early on and regretted getting rid of it. Tuna is iconic too though. Would love to see some side by sides.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

kaptenmlaar said:


> 3 o'clock crown looks like the head of turtle.. with the lugs for the legs..


Omg this looks like a turtle!!!


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> Omg this looks like a turtle!!!


Oh great. Now I can't "unsee" that on my favorite watch.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

audiomagnate said:


> Oh great. Now I can't "unsee" that on my favorite watch.


Believe it or not the turtles looks like a samurai when you put it upside down,!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My Seiko Samurai... "Dark" Vader.


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My Seiko Samurai... "Dark" Vader.

View attachment 13802313
View attachment 13802315
View attachment 13802317
View attachment 13802323
View attachment 13802331
View attachment 13802335


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Mailman brought this by today, liking it a LOT


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm considering selling my orange Sumo for a nice premium and buying an orange Samurai. I have never owned a Samurai, are they comfy on the wrist?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

***** Jones said:


> I'm considering selling my orange Sumo for a nice premium and buying an orange Samurai. I have never owned a Samurai, are they comfy on the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's a really good and comfy on wrist , but I never "change" for Sumo...Sumo's a better watch for me.









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah, I decided to wear it today and I came to my senses. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i've had a couple sumos...but i like the samurai more...the angular case...baton indices...


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Everdying , 
I have both watches and I love them deeply. Each is comfortable and beautiful in its own way .... but, materials of the case, caliber, basel, is more and more quality on Sumo. 

It's only my personal opinion and it does not have to be true...

It's best to have both of them... 
Cheers ...

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

backarelli said:


> Everdying ,
> I have both watches and I love them deeply. Each is comfortable and beautiful in its own way .... but, materials of the case, caliber, basel, is more and more quality on Sumo.
> 
> It's only my personal opinion and it does not have to be true...
> ...


the thing is i also have a shogun and of cos the skx...so the sumo kinda falls in the middle of nowhere.
the samurai meanwhile can easily find a place between the shogun and skx.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Everdying said:


> the thing is i also have a shogun and of cos the skx...so the sumo kinda falls in the middle of nowhere.
> the samurai meanwhile can easily find a place between the shogun and skx.


 Oooouuuhhhhh....I love Shogun very much !!! He is a class for himself and is not comparable to any other divers.But I do not own it (( He deserves a special place in the collection

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Incoming Pepsi samurai! You guys kill me.. after 11 mo I finally caved!
Coming this week


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Good point!


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Incoming Pepsi samurai! You guys kill me.. after 11 mo I finally caved!
> Coming this week


You will not be disappointed at all !!! This is a great watch !
Congratulations....

Cheers !!!

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tomgbw said:


> Now with blue AR coated sapphire
> View attachment 12478779


Who did that for you???


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

finally settle with this


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

delco714 said:


> Who did that for you???


Brothers HZ and Backarelli finally just pushed it. Can't argue any longer!


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

delco714 said:


> Brothers HZ and Backarelli finally just pushed it. Can't argue any longer!


When it comes, we are expecting interesting pictures of course.... 

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

Tomgbw said:


> Now with blue AR coated sapphire
> View attachment 12478779


Looking good. How's the water resistance after replacing it? Want to have it done to my Padi.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

backarelli said:


> ***** Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering selling my orange Sumo for a nice premium and buying an orange Samurai. I have never owned a Samurai, are they comfy on the wrist?
> ...


What kind of strap is that? I really like it


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

delco714 said:


> Incoming Pepsi samurai! You guys kill me.. after 11 mo I finally caved!
> Coming this week


Nice! It is great fun. I unloaded a ton of my affordables recently, but could not bring myself to let this one go. Enjoy!


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> What kind of strap is that? I really like it


That is C&B strap (Crown and Buckle)...model Harbor brown...good quality at all !

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

schlafen said:


> Looking good. How's the water resistance after replacing it? Want to have it done to my Padi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


After replacing the crystal, the watchmaker can not guarantee waterproofing.

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

backarelli said:


> After replacing the crystal, the watchmaker can not guarantee waterproofing.
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


Why? Don't they deal with the gasket and pressure test it? . What's the catch!?


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure. I think that only the authorized service provider guarantees the prescribed resistance...
Seiko Hardlex is a great crystal and I would not change it if I do not damage it. Only in that case would I put a sapphire crystal with AR...

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

m on call today again.. nothing to do so I went home and this showed up!

I love it so far. Bezel lines up perfect and the crown is centered. So much bang for $270


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

delco714 said:


> m on call today again.. nothing to do so I went home and this showed up!
> 
> I love it so far. Bezel lines up perfect and the crown is centered. So much bang for $270


oooouuuuuu yyyeeeeeaaahhhh)*H...

CongratulationsS !!!! Cheers !!!

There is no crown problem on Pepsi (I have not seen)...I saw this crown problem only on pvd models ...

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Not like you've seen enough of these haha


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

He fu***ing shines like Las Vegas hehehhh In total darkness, light up the whole room...:d:d:d:d

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

I like the orange samurai so much I just bought a PADI version. It's going to replace my Turtle PADI Z199 if anyone's interested.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

How is the thickness of the Samurai compared to the Turtle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

a Coke technician came into my work today, wearing a Pepsi (not Padi) Samurai (like the ones pictured higher on this page) with a brown leather zulu. turns out he was the wrong _kind_ of tech, so he didn't stick around long enough for me to ask about his diver, but that was 'fun', i guess. i wasn't wearing a Seiko (well not really; NH35 62Mas sharkey i just got) but i still would have probably said something.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> a Coke technician came into my work today, wearing a Pepsi (not Padi) Samurai (like the ones pictured higher on this page) with a brown leather zulu. turns out he was the wrong _kind_ of tech, so he didn't stick around long enough for me to ask about his diver, but that was 'fun', i guess. i wasn't wearing a Seiko (well not really; NH35 62Mas sharkey i just got) but i still would have probably said something.


I've worn mine all day and love it

It's incredibly comfortable considering the size


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Browsing the samurai thread !


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Thought I'd join in


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_3102.jpg


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

The PADI has landed!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13855103


That screams summer vacation. I'm usually not a fan of neon and yellow.. But that's just fun fun fun


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13855103





delco714 said:


> That screams summer vacation. I'm usually not a fan of neon and yellow.. But that's just fun fun fun


+1 ......really nice !!!

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

mr_raider said:


> Here it is on a blue two piece nylon. 6.5" wrist. 6.7 by January.
> 
> It also looks killer on black rubber.
> 
> ...


I got the same Strapco(if I'm thinking of the same strap), I wasn't too impressed. Their super waffle on the other hand, is nice, & is more comfortable.
I'm a strap monster, I hve far too many. Lol

The Barton Elite is very nice on the other hand. Very comfortable, & has a slight curve to it that makes it melt on the wrist. Looks, & feels great. I can wear it for a full 8hr shift with no complaints.

*Not sponsored, but I wish I was.:-!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

SRPD09 Save The Ocean Samurai w/black ion plated case

The detail and texture of the dial is amazing! I eventually want to get the Crafter Blue dual-tone black/blue strap with fitted ends for this watch.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Always a pleasure to wear on a sunny day


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

norsairius said:


> SRPD09 Save The Ocean Samurai w/black ion plated case
> 
> The detail and texture of the dial is amazing! I eventually want to get the Crafter Blue dual-tone black/blue strap with fitted ends for this watch.
> 
> ...


Oh man, i love this one even more than the steel STO! Is that green and blue lume together??

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Never had a Sammy, always wanted a Sammy, finally pulled the trigger when I saw the black ion save the ocean release....SRPD09 in bound!


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Oh man, i love this one even more than the steel STO! Is that green and blue lume together??
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Yep! Grey/gunmetal case and the lume is blue except for the minute hand and the 12 o'clock lume pip on the bezel, which are green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

I've only had it a week, and love it even more now with the Strapcode Hexad bracelet


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

jgallamore said:


> I've only had it a week, and love it even more now with the Strapcode Hexad bracelet


Looks great!! I'm in the market for the black STO Samurai version.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

I sort of want the Black cased version now too!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

too big ??

i do not give a effing care about it


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> too big ??
> 
> i do not give a effing care about it
> 
> ...


looks great, I don't think it's too big


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> too big ??
> 
> i do not give a effing care about it
> 
> ...


looks great, I don't think it's too big


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> too big ??
> 
> i do not give a effing care about it
> 
> ...


Suits you just fine sir, enjoy it in good health!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

norsairius said:


> SRPD09 Save The Ocean Samurai w/black ion plated case
> 
> The detail and texture of the dial is amazing! I eventually want to get the Crafter Blue dual-tone black/blue strap with fitted ends for this watch.
> 
> ...


Nice surprise, it's got the PADI lume combo

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## tyler.t908 (Feb 21, 2019)

mannal said:


> View attachment 13896303


Is this the SRPD09? Or the SRPC93?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

tyler.t908 said:


> Is this the SRPD09? Or the SRPC93?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I believe this is the SRPC93, so just a black bezel and crown.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## tyler.t908 (Feb 21, 2019)

AlexxvD said:


> I believe this is the SRPC93, so just a black bezel and crown.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Ah very nice. I'm in love with updated face on the SRPD09 over the SRPC93 but would prefer it with a classic Strapcode silver bracelet. What are y'all's thoughts on a silver bracelet against the black on the SRPD09? Too funky?










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

tyler.t908 said:


> Ah very nice. I'm in love with updated face on the SRPD09 over the SRPC93 but would prefer it with a classic Strapcode silver bracelet. What are y'all's thoughts on a silver bracelet against the black on the SRPD09? Too funky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not my personal choice, but it is your watch! If you like it, go for it and wear it like you want it to!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STOB Samy.....on a blue Borealis iso....prefer the square strap over the more rounded OEM strap.....


----------



## cjsalknox (Feb 15, 2012)

My first Samurai, goes well with my SARBs. 
PS. Good morning from Tennessee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Samy STOB on a strapcode super engineer


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

STOB on a strapcode engineer....


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Samy STOB on a strapcode super engineer
> 
> View attachment 13922417


Great combo, how do the colours black compare?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

tyler.t908 said:


> Ah very nice. I'm in love with updated face on the SRPD09 over the SRPC93 but would prefer it with a classic Strapcode silver bracelet. What are y'all's thoughts on a silver bracelet against the black on the SRPD09? Too funky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strapcode offers black pvd bracelets, not sure how close it would be to the pvd coating offered by seiko tho.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Just arrived at my doorstep!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## kochinoy (Feb 25, 2019)

omg i finally read all 137 pages worth of information,thoughts and information.took me 3 hours.i have 1 samurai too.cheers from melbourne.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Great combo, how do the colours black compare?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Spot on......and I just ordered a strapcode hexed PVD with the divers extension.....


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Spot on......and I just ordered a strapcode hexed PVD with the divers extension.....


Really good to know! My dark STO sammie arrived today, and i'm guessing there will be a bracelet on it sometime soon.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

MuckyMark said:


>


That is truly a beautiful spot you brought your Sammie to. Enjoy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPC93, Save The Ocean


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Happy Sunday everyone!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## ironwill8282 (Jan 24, 2019)

I love my STO Samurai. Getting ready to take it on a cruise to Belize. I wish I had a waterproof camera so I could get some shots of it in the water.

I don't have the newest one with the black case. However, it is such a great watch. Black case or brushed stainless, the dial is so playful depending on how the light is hitting it.

I have mine on the bracelet it came with and I have no complaints. I like the brushed look.

#SeikoSaturday









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I was just saying yesterday how weirdly my Sammy (cheapest watch I own excluding G Shocks) probably gets the most attention of all my watches. And then this morning I had to walk down to the market, but I didn't want to set the watch I was planning on wearing yet, so I tossed the Samurai on that I had been wearing the night before and what do you know, the young girl behind the counter pointed and said, "Watch," and got owl eyed (her English is pretty much nonexistent so that was the best she could do. Super sweet girl even if we barely communicate). Anyway, I thought I would share that.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like a STO Samurai Sunday on F21.


----------



## scubus (Jul 25, 2015)

My latest Samurai. I've had a couple and I think this is my favorite configuration. The Samurai seems to be one that really works with a NATO strap.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## ironwill8282 (Jan 24, 2019)

ironwill8282 said:


> I love my STO Samurai. Getting ready to take it on a cruise to Belize. I wish I had a waterproof camera so I could get some shots of it in the water.
> 
> I don't have the newest one with the black case. However, it is such a great watch. Black case or brushed stainless, the dial is so playful depending on how the light is hitting it.
> 
> ...


Follow up shot of mine in the Gulf of Mexico and a lume shot in the Caribbean.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Sometimes I REALLY want a Samurai.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Sometimes I REALLY want a Samurai.


you should


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

I finally managed to find a metal original bracelet for Pepsi  
I love this watch....









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

Here's my samurai with the strapcode hexad bracelet. It gives an additional "oomph" while making it look bit retro at the same time...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Black Samy sto on a strapcode....


----------



## Johnny10 (Mar 5, 2016)

Have been looking at the strapcode hexad bracelet for the pepsi samurai, but having a hard time deciding between the brushed vs polished. does anyone have photos of the polished hexad? how does it wear? Thanks.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Johnny10 said:


> Have been looking at the strapcode hexad bracelet for the pepsi samurai, but having a hard time deciding between the brushed vs polished. does anyone have photos of the polished hexad? how does it wear? Thanks.


Given how the case on the Samurai's are, I'd go brushed.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

I've got two first generation monsters and like them well enough, though non-winding bugs me. How do these Samurai compare to the monster regarding quality? Seems that that bracelet is the same, wonder if the head is better quality or similar. Thanks in advance!


----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

jgallamore said:


> Given how the case on the Samurai's are, I'd go brushed.


brushed works better with the case of samurai. Almost all of the sides are brushed. Fitting on my samurai is spot on too, took me less than a min to install (after resizing)


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Strap Code is a better choice, but I wanted the original one. All other bracelets or straps can be purchased at will, but I think that I must have the original one .
When I bought a Strap Code for Samurai, I would take a brushed one. It would fit him well, and the scars of use would be less visible ....

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Johnny10 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks all. Leaning towards the brushed. I really like the original rubber strap, but the pics with the bracelet look pretty damn sweet. If anyone has any pics of the polished, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

To bad ive seen this thread 
Ive got myself a nice PADI Samurai


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

And if I love this watch, I still think it's a big pity that they did not leave a 42mm diameter ....

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

I prefer rubber or nylon straps now. They are so much more comfortable for me. I wore a Rolex GMT with a bracelet for about 20 years, but I don't like the extra weight of a bracelet or the bracelet tearing hairs out of my arm anymore.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Need some guidance. I have a new SRPD51 and am attempting to remove the bezel. There is absolutely no space between the case and bezel for me to get any "grip". I've searched threads here and youtube videos and I still remain defeated. Any tips from you who have been successful?


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Do Turtle bezels fit on the Samurai? Seems to be many more options for Turtle bezel inserts than there are for the Samurai.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Now this is one sexy Samurai.


----------



## ironwill8282 (Jan 24, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Now this is one sexy Samurai.


That watch looks good but I'm not sure if I like it more than the old STO Samurai. The new dial looks very interesting, I feel like I need to see it in person before deciding if I like it more.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking for a SRPB99, if anyone is thinking of parting with theirs let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I am considering swapping my dial on my SRPB49 to a Blue Lagoon and using a coin-edge Turtle bezel to use a stainless insert and was wondering if the samurai chapter rings can be interchanged with others? Id like to use a brushed stainless one....or at least something other than navy blue that is in there now.....anyone modded one out there?

Edit- Harold has chapter rings for the Sammy!


----------



## rob-bot (Oct 18, 2018)

Man, this bracelet makes the watch look even meaner! My Cousteau Samurai is on the way to me from Islandwatch, I've been checking out these bracelets just now, I think it fits this watch so much better than the stock bracelet.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

I love the stock bracelet ...but, SC is awesome !

Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

This is the SRPC93 I just got









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schlafen (Mar 8, 2018)

The SRPD023 looks 'iced'.
However, from the Samurai's I own and other Samurais I don't want to own, I find the SRPB99 Padi to be the most balanced version, visually and bling wise.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Modded my sto a little bit.
Like the ceramic insert better than the original. Think it goes well with the colors of the dial.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## StevenNguyen (Mar 5, 2019)

Manstrom said:


> Modded my sto a little bit.
> Like the ceramic insert better than the original. Think it goes well with the colors of the dial.


where did you get this bro . look good


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

StevenNguyen said:


> where did you get this bro . look good


https://www.dlwwatches.com/

Bezel and insert for Turtle fit the Samurai as well


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Manstrom said:


> https://www.dlwwatches.com/
> 
> Bezel and insert for Turtle fit the Samurai as well


Inserts from every Turtle or just certain models that fit the Samurai?


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

TagTime said:


> Inserts from every Turtle or just certain models that fit the Samurai?


I've got my information from here:

https://www.namokimods.com/blogs/namokitimes/samurais-are-compatible-with-turtle-bezels

Guess, every actual turtle with every actual samurai.
But you need bezel and insert....


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Good to know you also need the bezel.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

sry double post.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Just got the orange one. Hadn't seen it irl before (but been going through this thread a few times), but the orange is seriously off the hook. I'm impressed. Plus, the l2l is pretty perfect!! Now starts the search for the perfect strap


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wearing my Samurai today. Seiko Sunday! I'm surprised I haven't gotten tired of my Samurai yet. Bought it about 8 months ago and I have actually never even thought about selling it. In fact I sold off more than half of my collection and this stayed. Case, dial, crown, and bezel all come together so well for an incredible price.


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

Went out looking for an old white Samurai, got totally sidetracked by new(ish) dawn grey.

Much fun, I really really like this.
















(edit: removed last shot that, it turns out, was a little blurry.)


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I have 8 seiko watches but this is my very first Samurai. I really love the STO blue dials and I have a regular turtle STO. When I saw the new dark pvd case with the STO dial i just had to pick it up. After throwing in a $100 Amazon gift card that's been laying around since Christmas I ended up paying just $177.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fv


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Samurai Blue Lagoon


----------



## xalsx (Feb 27, 2017)

Manstrom said:


> https://www.dlwwatches.com/
> 
> Bezel and insert for Turtle fit the Samurai as well


This just made my day.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sea day Sammie


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

*K vs J?*

Hey guys, I'm splitting hairs here about to order my first Samurai, either a SRPC93 (save the ocean) or a SRPB49 (blue dial).

For the SRPB49 I'm seeing a K version and a J. Correct me if I'm wrong, no discernible difference other than the J states and is "Made in Japan"? Reading forum posts it seem QC is the same for both. If there was a Day complication I could see considering it. Good to go with whichever one is a better deal? Or is there anything else I should consider?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

*Re: K vs J?*



twpotts said:


> Hey guys, I'm splitting hairs here about to order my first Samurai, either a SRPC93 (save the ocean) or a SRPB49 (blue dial).
> 
> For the SRPB49 I'm seeing a K version and a J. Correct me if I'm wrong, no discernible difference other than the J states and is "Made in Japan"? Reading forum posts it seem QC is the same for both. If there was a Day complication I could see considering it. Good to go with whichever one is a better deal? Or is there anything else I should consider?
> 
> ...


Are they from the same retailer?


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

*Re: K vs J?*



clyde_frog said:


> Are they from the same retailer?


No, the SRPC93 would be from a retailer in town. The SRPB49 K and J would be from different online sellers.


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

Oooh, tough call.

The STO is beautiful and striking, and the 'special' Samurai are all interesting. The waffle face of the other one is something quintessentially Samurai in my mind though, I have one in a different colour and I love that texture on it.

To paraphrase Takemiya Masaki, "make the move you want to make."


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

*Re: K vs J?*



twpotts said:


> No, the SRPC93 would be from a retailer in town. The SRPB49 K and J would be from different online sellers.


Whichever one you get I'd advise getting it from an authorised dealer, as the warranty is void otherwise. I don't know if that would make a difference to you or not and help your decision. It also depends on how much you save by getting it from a non AD.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

New addition to the family.









My other STO and my first Samurai.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

this thread is no help

so many beautiful samurais

i am ready to pull the trigger but cant decide if I should buy the STO (SRPD09) or wait for the great white shark edition (SRPD23)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

twpotts said:


> Hey guys, I'm splitting hairs here about to order my first Samurai, either a SRPC93 (save the ocean) or a SRPB49 (blue dial).
> 
> For the SRPB49 I'm seeing a K version and a J. Correct me if I'm wrong, no discernible difference other than the J states and is "Made in Japan"? Reading forum posts it seem QC is the same for both. If there was a Day complication I could see considering it. Good to go with whichever one is a better deal? Or is there anything else I should consider?
> 
> ...


The STO without question. BTW the J or K makes no difference except maybe in price, inexplicably.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> this thread is no help
> 
> so many beautiful samurais
> 
> i am ready to pull the trigger but cant decide if I should buy the STO (SRPD09) or wait for the great white shark edition (SRPD23)


Nooo, ignorance is bliss lol why did I have to search for that. Well, if the great white shark edition is the reason why I'm seeing sales pricing for the current STO SRPC93, I'm fine that.

Thanks for the advice clyde_frog, it let me dig a little more before a purchase. While the SRPB49 is available online, it is not from authorized retailers, and none of them in the States. Didn't realize that model is from a year before too (hence the low quantities). Might not have any issues, but rather not risk it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Always use the right tool for the job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Haha! The most water my divers see is the kid’s bath - well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Mid-day


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Finally got around to installing my Namoki bezel and insert. Crystal upgrade on the way next.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

fresh from the mailbox today...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Francois Pralus Carre de café noir


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

moreland4 said:


> Finally got around to installing my Namoki bezel and insert. Crystal upgrade on the way next.
> 
> View attachment 14099661
> 
> ...


I'm also waiting for my Double Domed Sapphire Crystal to arrive.
Have the Namoki Steel Bezel insert on one of my SKXs, like it a lot


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Finally the Double Dome Sapphire arrived.










DLW Coin Edge Bezel, Bead Blasted PVD Black for Turtle
DLW Ceramic Bezel Insert for Turtle, Batman, Dual Time
DLW DD Sapphire, Blue AR
removed the inner click spring for bidirectional rotation, for dual time.

Really like how this mod turned out.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

simonp67 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great on that rubber strap! Please let me know the brand. Also, does anyone know the watch head weight or weight on a rubber or nato strap.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

meiguoren said:


> Looks great on that rubber strap! Please let me know the brand. Also, does anyone know the watch head weight or weight on a rubber or nato strap.


Thanks

It's an isofrane strap, they are amazingly comfortable and I use them on all my Seiko's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

I love my Samurais but taking off the stock bracelet...that's a commitment. I have yet to get one back on and they're all off.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

moreland4 said:


> I love my Samurais but taking off the stock bracelet...that's a commitment. I have yet to get one back on and they're all off.


Man I thought that just me.. It took me about 45 minutes to finagle it back on...I found the trick was to drop it in from the top. Tape the lugs to protect them.


----------



## walking_line (Dec 25, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


> Man I thought that just me.. It took me about 45 minutes to finagle it back on...I found the trick was to drop it in from the top. Tape the lugs to protect them.


I'll have to give that a try. I managed to get it back on awhile ago, but it was so traumatic I blocked the whole experience out of my mind. Of course, I took it back off shortly thereafter. Sucker for punishment, I guess. :^)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

walking_line said:


> I'll have to give that a try. I managed to get it back on awhile ago, but it was so traumatic I blocked the whole experience out of my mind. Of course, I took it back off shortly thereafter. Sucker for punishment, I guess. :^)


So did I. I found the clasp too long and uncomfortable. It is back on the CrafterBlue.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

The BL still waiting on a crystal upgrade


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Samurai with Lumed Ceramic Bezel insert


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

SRPB51 with Namoki Turtle bezel and insert


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

audiomagnate said:


> View attachment 13772047
> View attachment 13772053


How long did it take to receive your LCBI bezel insert?


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

moreland4 said:


> SRPB51 with Namoki Turtle bezel and insert
> 
> View attachment 14121641


Nice. I'm thinking of changing to the dual time insert. I see the bezels are sold out. Do you know if the insert will fit other aftermarket bezels? Also any complications removing and installing these?

Cheers, Mark


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


> Nice. I'm thinking of changing to the dual time insert. I see the bezels are sold out. Do you know if the insert will fit other aftermarket bezels? Also any complications removing and installing these?
> 
> Cheers, Mark


Mark, I believe it's a standard Turtle insert so theoretically it should fit other Turtle bezels. However I would definitely contact Namoki to be sure. I got lucky and was able to pop off the stock bezel. Install bezel first then insert. I took a piece of tape and placed it across the insert at the 15 and 45 with enough overhang on each side to be able to grip it. Then just aligned the insert, pressed it into the bezel and removed the tape. Hope it works out. Mike


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Tried something a little different.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

As a general rule, I buy a watch that I like the looks of, which to me is the most important thing about a watch. Initially I was put off by the look of the samurai bezel, which had those odd looking, tan-ish colored indices for the first 15 minutes. Of the various models I preferred the SRPB51 but still, those indices, that bezel. Anyway when I came back to consider the samurai, I discovered that I really liked the look of the watch overall, the case was chunky, all elbows and knees as it were but it just looked perfectly tooly, even with that bezel. So I bought a used one (from a WUS member) and I have worn it essentially the entire month now with it off once, for a couple of days just to wear a vintage 6309).

While loving my watch overall, the bezel still bugged me. Somehow I landed on namokimods where I discovered two things, turtle bezels fit the samurai, and there were some interesting bezel inserts for the turtle bezel, one I liked the most. Unfortunately namokimods was out of the coin edge bezel but I found one at a very fair price from another WUS member. Knowing I had a bezel coming in I ordered the new insert, which arrived yesterday. This morning I swapped out the bezels and I am very, very happy with the looks and I really think it makes the samurai a much better looking and functional watch (I use the bezel for timing a lot of different things, also the coin edge is so much easier to use than the original knurled edge). So without further ado:









There's like three visible scratches on the dial, all from me in just 4 short weeks. So I won't be at all surprised if I manage to shear off the little raised, lumed pip at 12 o'clock


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Seabee1 said:


> As a general rule, I buy a watch that I like the looks of, which to me is the most important thing about a watch. Initially I was put off by the look of the samurai bezel, which had those odd looking, tan-ish colored indices for the first 15 minutes. Of the various models I preferred the SRPB51 but still, those indices, that bezel. Anyway when I came back to consider the samurai, I discovered that I really liked the look of the watch overall, the case was chunky, all elbows and knees as it were but it just looked perfectly tooly, even with that bezel. So I bought a used one (from a WUS member) and I have worn it essentially the entire month now with it off once, for a couple of days just to wear a vintage 6309).
> 
> While loving my watch overall, the bezel still bugged me. Somehow I landed on namokimods where I discovered two things, turtle bezels fit the samurai, and there were some interesting bezel inserts for the turtle bezel, one I liked the most. Unfortunately namokimods was out of the coin edge bezel but I found one at a very fair price from another WUS member. Knowing I had a bezel coming in I ordered the new insert, which arrived yesterday. This morning I swapped out the bezels and I am very, very happy with the looks and I really think it makes the samurai a much better looking and functional watch (I use the bezel for timing a lot of different things, also the coin edge is so much easier to use than the original knurled edge). So without further ado:
> 
> ...


That is one awesome looking mod ????


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Duplicate. Please, delete.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

New samurai Seiko SBDY029
View attachment 14136409


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

That image really doesn't do it justice. That new Samurai and the Turtle that's coming out with it are the best looking of all of the Samurais and Turtles imo.


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Stock up on blue Armillas for those!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sporting some leather recently. Watch is currently on its way to Duarte for a new DD crytsal upgrade.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Got my LCBI this weekend and made my favorite Seiko that much better:


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

NM156 said:


> Stock up on blue Armillas for those!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a link where to buy this from please

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Can you post a link where to buy this from please
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


https://armillawatchbands.com/collections/all


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

Return to the blue lagoon..


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

chriscentro said:


>


Phenomenal pics.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Phenomenal pics.


Great pics and very nice looking watch.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Ffs that's really making me want one but I already have a Samurai. Great photos.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## killahbeez (Oct 19, 2014)

haven't really seen this combo around, jubilee from strapcode, 12hr bezel insert and coin bezel


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

chriscentro said:


>


Please

Stop

Can't resist

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

abkdt41 said:


> Please
> 
> Stop
> 
> ...


PUll the trigger bro. Glad I chose this over the Turtle version as I have the blue lagoon turtle.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> PUll the trigger bro. Glad I chose this over the Turtle version as I have the blue lagoon turtle.


How does the turtle compare to the Samurai in size on the wrist? I'm considering getting the new STO Turtle (if I go for one of them) because I already have a Samurai as I said, but I know it has bigger dimensions than the Samurai which puts me off it a bit. As nice as that new Samurai is, I refuse to buy the same watch again in a different colour.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Black sTO Sammy on a strapcode hex'd oyster with glide lock clasp.......

Have been looking at the great white, may have to buy one!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

And then.......

Been thinking about doing this for a while, and finally did today....

As most know, the bezels on the Sammy and turtle are interchangeable, so I switched my STO's today........

Really like the turtle insert on the Sammy, not sure about the other!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

killahbeez said:


> haven't really seen this combo around, jubilee from strapcode, 12hr bezel insert and coin bezel
> 
> View attachment 14194965


Great looking mods! Tell me more about the bezel and insert please.


----------



## killahbeez (Oct 19, 2014)

moreland4 said:


> Great looking mods! Tell me more about the bezel and insert please.


the bezel and bezel insert are both from LCBI. You can buy them as a combo or you can buy them separately, the bezel, like others in this whole thread have mentioned, is the turtle bezel that also fits the samurai.


----------



## smurfdon (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm in the mood to purchase every single watch on this thread.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> How does the turtle compare to the Samurai in size on the wrist? I'm considering getting the new STO Turtle (if I go for one of them) because I already have a Samurai as I said, but I know it has bigger dimensions than the Samurai which puts me off it a bit. As nice as that new Samurai is, I refuse to buy the same watch again in a different colour.


On my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> On my 6.5 inch wrist.


Thanks, not much in it but the turtle definitely looks bigger.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell be what the difference between the SBDY009 vs SRPB51J1 is? Gnomon list the Ref. SRPB51J1 as a Seiko Prospex Samurai 200M Automatic Black. Over at Seiya Japan, they list the Ref. SBDY009 as the SEIKO Prospex 200M Diver Automatic. Both are listed as being made in Japan. Both look exactly the same.

Is there a difference?? Gnomon is cheaper and I'm keen to ditch the bezel insert and put in a turtle stainless steel insert from namokimods. Specifically this one...









Also, do I really need to pop the bezel off to remove the insert as recommended in their video? Can I use a thin screwdriver to get the insert out without damaging the bezel?? Would rather get it out that way and pop the new one in.

Love this look, reckon it would go well with my Tuna.....

Thanks for your help. Cheers.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> Can anyone tell be what the difference between the SBDY009 vs SRPB51J1 is? Gnomon list the Ref. SRPB51J1 as a Seiko Prospex Samurai 200M Automatic Black. Over at Seiya Japan, they list the Ref. SBDY009 as the SEIKO Prospex 200M Diver Automatic. Both are listed as being made in Japan. Both look exactly the same.
> 
> Is there a difference?? Gnomon is cheaper and I'm keen to ditch the bezel insert and put in a turtle stainless steel insert from namokimods. Specifically this one...
> 
> ...


If you're looking to use a namoki insert for your samurai you have to use a turtle bezel, they do clearly say that their inserts will not fit a samurai bezel. I bought an aftermarket turtle coin edge bezel, the namoki insert fit perfectly and the bezel went on with no problem (and worked, whereas the original bezel was very, very tight to rotate). If you scroll back a page or so I posted a pic of my sammy with the new bezel and insert


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

doppelganger


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

Introducing my "Simple Samurai"








Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


>


Nice huffer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

clyde_frog said:


> Thanks, not much in it but the turtle definitely looks bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That might be telling for how similar in size they are because due to the longer lugs to me the Samurai looks larger to me from the pictures. At one time I had both and did feel the Turtle wore bigger though.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

On a B&R Bands Oak Classic Vintage Racing Watch Strap


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

moreland4 said:


> View attachment 14225177
> 
> 
> View attachment 14225187


Hi fellow central Ohio dude! Hilliard here. I'm rarely the leather-on-a-diver sort but that looks damn sharp. I'm wearing the same model today:


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

On an Orange/Black Hirsch ROBBY Performance strap


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

My original Samurai


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

View attachment 14230413

My original Samurai


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

chriscentro said:


>


Love it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tyler.t908 (Feb 21, 2019)

chriscentro said:


>


Is the Lume on the new Great White Samurai blue like with the STOB model?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

tyler.t908 said:


> Is the Lume on the new Great White Samurai blue like with the STOB model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I believe it's green

Another forum member had a turtle for sale and I asked for some lume pictures

I wish it had bi colored like the blacked STO model









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

chriscentro said:


>


Which model is this? Found it, 'Great White Shark'

Beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

ebenke said:


> Which model is this? Found it, 'Save the Ocean'
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great white shark edition

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Which model is this? Found it, 'Save the Ocean'
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not the save the ocean. That has the dial resembling the underbelly of a blue whale.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

TgeekB said:


> It's not the save the ocean. That has the dial resembling the underbelly of a blue whale.


 There are, AFAIK, as of yet, 3 Save the Ocean (STO) Special Edition (SE) Samurai's. STO (SRPDY019 / SRPC93) 2018, STO II (SBDY025 / SRPD09) 2018, STO III (SBDY029 / SRPD23) 2019 AKA Great white shark edition


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Xhantos said:


> There are, AFAIK, as of yet, 3 Save the Ocean (STO) Special Edition (SE) Samurai's. STO (SRPDY019 / SRPC93) 2018, STO II (SBDY025 / SRPD09) 2018, STO III (SBDY029 / SRPD23) 2019 AKA Great white shark edition


Well, Seiko is the King of special editions.

Sent from my BBE100-5 using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

The new Save The Ocean STO 2019

Can you see the shark?


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

kennkez said:


> The new Save The Ocean STO 2019
> 
> Can you see the shark?
> 
> View attachment 14252325


Awesome
What strap is that?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Awesome
> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This is the crafter blue rubber strap


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wore my brand new orange Sammy today. SRPC07 on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap.


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

Great colour👍


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

For my first Samurai, I Just bought an SRPD23 great white. Gonna put it on a gunmetal Crown and Buckle single layer supreme nato. Should have both watch and strap next Monday. Excited to catch one of these beasts.


----------



## WatchBandit.com (Mar 26, 2014)

Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon paired with our *new two-piece NATO in blue/sky blue
*


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

WatchBandit.com said:


> Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon paired with our *new two-piece NATO in blue/sky blue
> *
> View attachment 14267751


Do the Seiko fat spring bars fit it?


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

WatchBandit.com said:


> Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon paired with our *new two-piece NATO in blue/sky blue
> *
> View attachment 14267751


Wonder how it looks on a Great White Shark Samurai.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of this watch - or something similar - with a stainless bezel?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Have a look at Namoki mods website. Look at the SRP turtle bezels and inserts. I’m thinking of swapping to the stainless 12 hour bezel on my Orange Sammy..


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you. I'm a bit new to this. My understanding is that the SRP turtle bezel will fit, and the turtle bezel inserts require the original Samurai bezel be replaced with a turtle. Is that right?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

MFoley1956 said:


> Thank you. I'm a bit new to this. My understanding is that the SRP turtle bezel will fit, and the turtle bezel inserts require the original Samurai bezel be replaced with a turtle. Is that right?


Yes. You have to replace bezel and insert. On their website there is a section called the NamokiTIMES. There is a blog about this mod.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

MFoley1956 said:


> Thank you. I'm a bit new to this. My understanding is that the SRP turtle bezel will fit, and the turtle bezel inserts require the original Samurai bezel be replaced with a turtle. Is that right?


Correct, basically any turtle bezel, OEM or AM will fit on the Samurai, and it requires a turtle insert. Samurai inserts won't work on turtle bezels. Mine below is an aftermarket coin edge turtle bezel I bought from a WUS member and the insert came from Namokimods.


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

Excellent! Thank you both.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

MFoley1956 said:


> Excellent! Thank you both.


Ha, I was wondering the same for my incoming orange samurai. Glad you asked. I think orange dial with steel or black insert will look sick

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

MFoley1956 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this watch - or something similar - with a stainless bezel?
> View attachment 14271185


Here is my Orange Sammie with a Namoki Turtle insert. However, the insert is not installed, just laying on top for reference. Ended up putting it on my black Sammie instead.









And here it is with an all black LCBI Samurai insert. Again, not installed.


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

That’s just what I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Just got this srpd23. Seems good. Dial a little less metallic finish than I expected. 

Before I take her for a spin, everything look ok regarding the dial “mov’t Japan” text?

I guess I was expecting to see 4R35 and another 4 digits on the other side of the 6 o’clock mark.

It’s my first Seiko USA Samurai so no frame of reference other than my cheap Seiko 5s.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Zany4 said:


> Just got this srpd23. Seems good. Dial a little less metallic finish than I expected.
> 
> Before I take her for a spin, everything look ok regarding the dial "mov't Japan" text?
> 
> ...


Mine says 4r35. Bought from the Netherlands, maybe different text for different regions.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> Mine says 4r35. Bought from the Netherlands, maybe different text for different regions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


That's what I'm guessing too...


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Checking in. Received this one at the beginning of the week. My first impressions were good. Felt heavy, crude and old-school. The blue is absolutely stunning. Dig the hands and the very Japanese edges. The diver bezel with inserts is great and the lume is outstanding. My only experience with Seiko lume was from my Astron a year back but this is much better. Already thinking about getting more divers, but I'll wait until the honeymoon period is over.

Ordered some replacement straps, because the bracelet - while there's nothing wrong with it - didn't weel nowhere as great as the one on my Casio MR-G (neither is the price tag so I guess I'm spoiled). Will add some pictures to show off.

Well done, Seiko, this is a lot of watch for the money and I'm happy to have such an introduction to the world of diver watches.


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool in this watch is a second hand


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

chriscentro said:


>


wow.. the insert bezel have texture on it.. nice..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Once the Samurai is on the wrist, my reservations about the 44 mm case diameter evaporated.


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

First time swapping a bezel. Thanks to everyone who helped me figure out the parts compatibility. Before and after:


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

MFoley1956 said:


> First time swapping a bezel. Thanks to everyone who helped me figure out the parts compatibility. Before and after:
> View attachment 14289693
> 
> View attachment 14289695


Where did you buy the bezel and the insert from? Love the new look!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

The bezel came from ebay seller neilw3232. I think he still has several more for 21.99. The insert came from Crystaltime - $14.95 plus 3.95 postage. Both sellers were easy to deal with and shipped very quickly.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## B Tank (May 13, 2019)

View attachment 14291241


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just added an Orange Sammy to the stable. Local big box store had these on clearance, plus some extra rewards points pretty much sealed the deal. Feels great on the wrist...another colorful Seiko added to the watch box 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

*dark ocean..*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Not sure why I've never picked up a Samurai but, I think it might be time.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

My orange Sammy arrived today. I immediately took the bracelet off and put a Zulu on it, or tried... hmmm, a drawer full of 20mm... hmmm... here's a 24mm nato... okay, fits in a pinch. Of course, I had to try something else, so as I just finished ordering a few new Zulu's, tried putting the bracelet back on, and ZZIINNGGGGG! There goes the springbar! Ugh. Yeah, so ordered some springbars also. The Sammy is just looking at me, taunting me... darn it. Nice watch though. I really wanted the STO, but the orange was on sale and discounted. 210.00 Couldn't pass it up. I like it a lot, even though I already have an orange monster.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Where did you find the orange Sammy for $210?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Where did you find the orange Sammy for $210?


Macys was selling them off really cheap for a few weeks, looks like they're all gone now though. So was Amazon as far as I know.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Blue camo strap. Doesn't really go with the straight markers of the Samurai, but kind of works with the dial pattern IMHO.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## navara (May 14, 2019)

👍


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Bit of bezel and insert swapping fun...









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Getting to like this strap.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pauli1nj (Jul 11, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Macys was selling them off really cheap for a few weeks, looks like they're all gone now though. So was Amazon as far as I know.


I was so close to pulling the trigger on it at the price Macys was offering. The photos in this thread make it look great.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

stampy1 said:


> Bit of bezel and insert swapping fun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fricking ace! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sammy


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Which Strapcode bracelet should I get for the SRPC93? Polished or not? Out of the Hexad ones.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

Definitely the unpolished one. The Samurai has a sort of industrial look to me, so I think the unpolished fits that aesthetic better. Photos for reference.


----------



## B Tank (May 13, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Macys was selling them off really cheap for a few weeks, looks like they're all gone now though. So was Amazon as far as I know.


I'm from the UK and bought my Orange one from Amazon US. Delivered to UK for 212 GBP all in including delivery and customs a few weeks ago. Had no plans on getting a Samurai as I had just bought a Baby Tuna, but for that price.. had to be done.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

B Tank said:


> I'm from the UK and bought my Orange one from Amazon US. Delivered to UK for 212 GBP all in including delivery and customs a few weeks ago. Had no plans on getting a Samurai as I had just bought a Baby Tuna, but for that price.. had to be done.


Yeah I already have the black one, but if I didnt I wouldn't have been able to help myself at the price they were going for. I was considering it a bit still, and was in the US at the time so could've got one really cheap, but I went in 2 macys stores and of course the chapter rings were misaligned on them.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silkywoods (May 11, 2018)

I picked up a Samurai Padi not to long ago and just got my Strapcode Hexad in the mail today. There must be something wrong with me, but I'm NOT a fan. Its a little too chunky and bulky. I know, I cant believe Im saying it, the angular lines of bracelet do match up nicely with the sammy, but the Hexad is going back. Normally Im not a fan of any Seiko bracelet but the one that came no my Padi has won me over. Clean, simple, end links fit to perfection, and the divers extension is a cool touch. I know Im probably in the minority on this one


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Orange Samurai SRPC07 with Crystaltimes Top Hat sapphire and Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet. I was going to change the bezel & insert because I thought the Samurai bezel was "too big" but after installing the Top Hat, I think it really cuts down on the appearance of the bezel/insert and love it!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Is anybody using one of these as a beater, and I mean really subjecting it to knocks regularly, not just wearing it every day? I can't bring myself to do it because of how nice looking it is, but I have too many watches now and it gets pretty much no wrist time at all (I have my Citizen eco-drive diver that I wear every day for work but it has sapphire and it's DLC coated so it's a tough watch, I have my Transocean which is my favourite and I wear that for most other things, and I just got the new STO Great White Turtle a few weeks ago). I'd like to wear it more but just wondering if it will still look good when it's banged up and scratched like Turtles and SKX's etc. do, or if it will just completely ruin the look of it. Anybody got any pics of some abused Samurais?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Behold, Franken-Sami

















Ugly, fugly, or good to go?


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Sunday errands with SRPC07, QT and the Texas sun!


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Really like my sammy... surprisingly tho keeping the worst time of all my autos... right at the edge of acceptable limits I believe for the movement, +45-50 seconds a day. Been tracking it for about 4 days and wearing it to bed like I do all my watches that I wear. 

Not sure it worth it to have regulated, although not sure what that may cost? Any thoughts guys?


----------



## longlostlatz (Jun 12, 2017)

I’ve been lurking for a few years but almost lost out on a great watch in the for sale forum due to lack of feedback and activity. Figured it’s probably time to make my first post haha. 

Picked this up to replace my SKA371 and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

StartsWithSeiko said:


> Sunday errands with SRPC07, QT and the Texas sun!


Very cool crystal. I bet if you put steel insert it would look even cooler

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Very cool crystal. I bet if you put steel insert it would look even cooler
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's a great idea, it's just hard finding an insert without changing to a Turtle bezel or going ceramic. Have you come across any steel Samurai inserts?


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

italy7 said:


> Really like my sammy... surprisingly tho keeping the worst time of all my autos... right at the edge of acceptable limits I believe for the movement, +45-50 seconds a day. Been tracking it for about 4 days and wearing it to bed like I do all my watches that I wear.
> 
> Not sure it worth it to have regulated, although not sure what that may cost? Any thoughts guys?


Sounds like it might've got magnetized, try getting it de-magnetized before anything.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

StartsWithSeiko said:


> That's a great idea, it's just hard finding an insert without changing to a Turtle bezel or going ceramic. Have you come across any steel Samurai inserts?


You r right, i have only seen the ones that fit in turtle bezel

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

Replaced the bezel insert again. I think I'm happy this time.


----------



## tyler.t908 (Feb 21, 2019)

Just got my new SRPD09 Samurai STOB shipped from Mimo's Jewelery an Authorized Dealer in California. Used the code ROB35 for 35% off courtesy of Random Rob's YouTube channel.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

DuckaDiesel said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a mod guy, but that's pretty decent


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

tyler.t908 said:


> Just got my new SRPD09 Samurai STOB shipped from Mimo's Jewelery an Authorized Dealer in California. Used the code ROB35 for 35% off courtesy of Random Rob's YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those dual colored hands are killer!

Wish they kept that with the new great white shark  editions

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## wasta (Apr 13, 2019)

Loving my PADI, nice weight and really like the blue and green lume. The wave effect on the face looks very cool.

I have a 3rd gen monster and a '5' mini monster but this is by far my favourite. May have to get a dawn grey as well.















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Blue Lagoon Thursday


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Really loving my new PADI and the great selection and service received at my local AD, Little Treasury.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Just returned from a mod by Nathan Goodrich.


Turtle bezel, lumed ceramic insert and flat sapphire crystal (no AR).


----------



## tyler.t908 (Feb 21, 2019)

moreland4 said:


> Blue Lagoon Thursday
> 
> View attachment 14355315


Is that a DD sapphire crystal?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

tyler.t908 said:


> Is that a DD sapphire crystal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes with blue AR. Work done by Duarte at NEWW.


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

It's not easy to capture it in a photo and unfortunately I wasn't able to do so, but I must say that the dial looks even better in person, loved it! More sunburst than I had imagined, from a bit far you may think you are looking at the blue lagoon dial. YMMV


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Let me just link this thread here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-samurai-srpd23k1-enigma-4997755.html

Long story short, some people - including me - has problems with a strange, seemingly intentional chip on the cases of their STO Great White Shark Samurais. In my case the hands are also slightly misaligned. I went to my official Seiko shop - full deatil in post #21 - and got wiser with the following info:

- From Seiko perspective misaligned hands are not warranty issue, but rather just a cosmetic flaw
- Any cosmetic flaw that can't be seen from 60cm away is not a flaw, because people are not likely to regularly notice it

I still left my watch there to have it repaired and will post updates on the matter.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Xhantos said:


> View attachment 14362797
> 
> It's not easy to capture it in a photo and unfortunately I wasn't able to do so, but I must say that the dial looks even better in person, loved it! More sunburst than I had imagined, from a bit far you may think you are looking at the blue lagoon dial. YMMV


Agree. Just picked mine up and it really is stunning. Always wanted a samurai and I m glad I waited until this one came up.

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

mattcantwin said:


> Just returned from a mod by Nathan Goodrich.
> 
> Turtle bezel, lumed ceramic insert and flat sapphire crystal (no AR).


What band is that? Nathan does really good stuff


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Really pleased with the Samurai Great White. Beautiful shade of blue. Fits my 6.75 inch wrist nicely but does wear big, in a good way though. Had plans to put it on a premium mesh but now I've got it I really like the OEM bracelet so it's staying on.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

View attachment 14370971
Really pleased with the Samurai Great White. Beautiful shade of blue. Fits my 6.75 inch wrist nicely but does wear big, in a good way though. Had plans to put it on a premium mesh but now I've got it I really like the OEM bracelet so it's staying on.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

View attachment 14371013


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

redrwster said:


> View attachment 14370971
> Really pleased with the Samurai Great White. Beautiful shade of blue. Fits my 6.75 inch wrist nicely but does wear big, in a good way though. Had plans to put it on a premium mesh but now I've got it I really like the OEM bracelet so it's staying on.


Sorry double post!

Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thread revive. Samurai is such a comfy wear.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orange Sammy


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Diving into some grocery shopping.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My 051 with a 053 bezel and JDM first gen style hands.


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

TagTime said:


> My 051 with a 053 bezel and JDM first gen style hands.


Nice! Was thinking of a mod like this for my 053. Are the hands the longer versions from yobokies? How's the lume like?

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

theleftwrist said:


> Nice! Was thinking of a mod like this for my 053. Are the hands the longer versions from yobokies? How's the lume like?
> 
> IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


Thanks!

When I ordered the hands I asked Harold for the first gen hands and to match the lume of the watch as close as possible. So, I am not sure if they are the long version. Honestly the lume is a bit lacking compared to the dial. Will take a pic when I have the chance. In the end I t doesn't bother me that much as I don't 'depend' on lume, but it would have been great if they matched better.

IG: duikhorloge


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a pic with the lume of the Yobokies hands using my phone flashlight. With daylight the hands light up less. Overall not bad I think, but not as strong as the Seiko lume.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When I ordered the hands I asked Harold for the first gen hands and to match the lume of the watch as close as possible. So, I am not sure if they are the long version. Honestly the lume is a bit lacking compared to the dial. Will take a pic when I have the chance. In the end I t doesn't bother me that much as I don't 'depend' on lume, but it would have been great if they matched better.
> 
> IG: duikhorloge





TagTime said:


> Here is a pic with the lume of the Yobokies hands using my phone flashlight. With daylight the hands light up less. Overall not bad I think, but not as strong as the Seiko lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!

I believe that there is a longer version available. Harold asked if I had the OG or reissued Samurai and offered the longer hands to me instead of the first gen hands when I mentioned that I have the reissued Samurai.

Not sure how much I will be put off by the mismatched lume in the long run...

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a comparison between the hands of mine and a first gen recently sold here on WUS. The time is set the same so you can make a good comparison. As you can see I have the longer hands, which I like better than the shorter, original version. Harolds suggestion to go for the longer hands matches the current trend of longer hands (and different color lume) a bit better. The seconds hand marker sits also a bit higher than the original.



















IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The PADI Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍❤💙🖤🌊


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## f_todd (Aug 27, 2011)

Just went through all 162 pages...I decided to go with a Polished Hexad Strapcode...Here it is on my STO, but it now sits on my 51 as I await some blueboiz for my STO.

[video]https://www.facebook.com/ftodd01/videos/761484040964352/[/video]


----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

Received this week, I love it









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got my PADI back yesterday from New England Watchworks.

Had him install:

LCBI Turtle sapphire bezel insert
One Second Closer Turtle Bezel


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Damn, I miss mine. I’m definitely getting the jade when it comes out in November. I had a jade Sumo and thought it was gorgeous...just too damn big. I really regret selling my Samurai and this will be a good excuse to buy another.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Damn, I miss mine. I'm definitely getting the jade when it comes out in November. I had a jade Sumo and thought it was gorgeous...just too damn big. I really regret selling my Samurai and this will be a good excuse to buy another.


A Jade Samurai? Do you have pics?


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

This one?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (5) Plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Do you have the ref numbers on those?
EDIT: Found them . . . SBDY039 (turtle) and SBDY043 (Samurai).


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

rpleupen said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that is it. I am pretty sure it is the same color as the jade/green Sumo with yellow accents. Realllllllyyyyyy want it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these gents, first sami, need a bit of colour for summer.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yup, that is it. I am pretty sure it is the same color as the jade/green Sumo with yellow accents. Realllllllyyyyyy want it.


Agree they look damn sweet bro, ive already got a green turtle and green sumo in the same green so i'll probably pass but they look very nice.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

jgallamore said:


> Just got my PADI back yesterday from New England Watchworks.
> 
> Had him install:
> 
> ...


This looks very nice, awesome bezel, well chosen.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Added a Namoki bezel and 12 hour insert.


----------



## paulibaum (Jan 6, 2019)

Just got my New Great White Shark Samurai.....









To my amazement I captured my Shark Fin image on the dial at the 8 o'clock position, I have to say this is a rather handsome dial and that grey on the bezel (representing the colour of a shark) looks rather distinctive.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these gents, first sami, need a bit of colour for summer.
> 
> View attachment 14560203


Congrats!! I actually just found one for a great price that I think I'm going to jump on, too! The only watch I've ever felt sellers remorse about is my Sami. Take care and enjoy!


----------



## AxeGekko (Aug 7, 2019)

Love my STO Samurai (SRPC93). Sadly just gouged it yesterday. So will be looking into finding a suitable sapphire w AR replacement. Taking recommendations where to get a new sapphire.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sami on Seiko5 mesh


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Congrats!! I actually just found one for a great price that I think I'm going to jump on, too! The only watch I've ever felt sellers remorse about is my Sami. Take care and enjoy!


Thanks mate! ive recieved it and absolutely love it, more than i thought i would.
So happy i took the plunge, i recommend you give it a go, its a real pleasent surprise.

The orange is perfect imo, not too bright that its overpowering, its matte but its still got pop, the black hands look great.
Ive got a mako xl in orange but its very dark orange, striking but too dark imo, this sami is perfect and not offensive to look at all day.

Like it so much im now looking for an orange SKX011 to have another orange seiko diver.

Let me know if you get it and your thoughts.

cheers


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

What other Sammy's have bi colored lume on the hands

I know the srpb99 and the srpd09 have it, but are there any others?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

Absolutely love the Sammy Padi w/ the blue lume and wave dial. The bezel though.... Good lord it's garish. 

I have zero confidence in replacing a bezel or else that watch would def. be in my collection. 


Totally envious of all you cats that can mod watches.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Are there any chapter rings that fit the Sami? Do the SKX or Turtle rings fit?


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Cool Watch Syndrome said:


> Absolutely love the Sammy Padi w/ the blue lume and wave dial. The bezel though.... Good lord it's garish.
> 
> I have zero confidence in replacing a bezel or else that watch would def. be in my collection.
> 
> Totally envious of all you cats that can mod watches.


changing out a bezel is only a bit more skilled than changing bracelet/strap. I changed out the bezel on my sammy because, for me, visually it really didn't work well as a timing device.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

chriscentro said:


>


This one looks amazing

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## erikesp (May 27, 2014)

Love the Samurai. I own 5 of them.


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get a hold of a couple of the collars for the bracelet links? I had the bracelet sized by someone who had no idea what they were doing and they ended up losing all the collars for the links that were removed.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Family photo?


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

Thinking about getting a Samurai... what is THE Samurai model to get? What I mean by that is... what is iconic or classic? For example, the Snowflake is regarded as an iconic Grand Seiko spring drive watch.


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

Hosum said:


> Thinking about getting a Samurai... what is THE Samurai model to get? What I mean by that is... what is iconic or classic? For example, the Snowflake is regarded as an iconic Grand Seiko spring drive watch.


The Dawn Grey is my all time favorite Samurai, I'm not sure if it's the most iconic. The Save The Ocean model seems to be a big favorite, and the Blue Lagoon. I have the simple SRPB51 that has a black dial with the Clou de Paris texture. It's one of my favorite dials, and I'm a sucker for Monster hands, they are so uniquely Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Hosum said:


> Thinking about getting a Samurai... what is THE Samurai model to get? What I mean by that is... what is iconic or classic? For example, the Snowflake is regarded as an iconic Grand Seiko spring drive watch.


The original titanium JDM ones e.g. SBDA003 are the most desirable I believe.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hosum said:


> Thinking about getting a Samurai... what is THE Samurai model to get? What I mean by that is... what is iconic or classic? For example, the Snowflake is regarded as an iconic Grand Seiko spring drive watch.


I'm not sure if it's considered a samurai but the sbdc055 is a great model

I recently sold a padi srpb99... Also fantastic piece

But i think the latest is the greatest srpd23

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> The original titanium JDM ones e.g. SBDA003 are the most desirable I believe.


....this , or white dial snm009J



Hosum said:


> Thinking about getting a Samurai... what is THE Samurai model to get? What I mean by that is... what is iconic or classic? For example, the Snowflake is regarded as an iconic Grand Seiko spring drive watch.


 First generation models are much more desirable than "X" new models. They are rarer and more expensive of course.
I sold mine new model exclusively for diameter. Too heavy and too big an watch for me. I have a turtle (s.t.o.) and a Sumo (Hulk) that are also larger in diameter but better balanced on the arm.

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's a photo of the Dawn Grey from yesterday. I'm impressed by how Seiko can make a large diver still fit nicely on smaller wrists. Lots of great angles and surfaces make it appear smaller than it really is!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Still like mine the 51 with a 53 bezel and hands a reference to the first gen Samurai.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

abkdt41 said:


> I'm not sure if it's considered a samurai but the sbdc055 is a great model
> 
> I recently sold a padi srpb99... Also fantastic piece
> 
> ...


SBDC055 is not a Samurai.

It's a whole class above the Samurai, IMHO.


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

Stil like my silver dial.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Moto G (5) Plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

backarelli said:


> ....this , or white dial snm009J
> 
> First generation models are much more desirable than "X" new models. They are rarer and more expensive of course.
> I sold mine new model exclusively for diameter. Too heavy and too big an watch for me. I have a turtle (s.t.o.) and a Sumo (Hulk) that are also larger in diameter but better balanced on the arm.
> ...


These older models look great. I'll have to be on the look out for some of the 1st gen models.


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Here's a photo of the Dawn Grey from yesterday. I'm impressed by how Seiko can make a large diver still fit nicely on smaller wrists. Lots of great angles and surfaces make it appear smaller than it really is!
> 
> View attachment 14626093


That Dawn dial is just so crisp looking.


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Here's a photo of the Dawn Grey from yesterday. I'm impressed by how Seiko can make a large diver still fit nicely on smaller wrists. Lots of great angles and surfaces make it appear smaller than it really is!
> 
> View attachment 14626093


That Dawn dial is just so crisp looking.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

"I love how well the Samurai wears on my tiny wrist"


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> "I love how well the Samurai wears on my tiny wrist"
> 
> View attachment 14628905


 An 80's Swatch might be better for that wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

fiskadoro said:


> Here's a photo of the Dawn Grey from yesterday. I'm impressed by how Seiko can make a large diver still fit nicely on smaller wrists. Lots of great angles and surfaces make it appear smaller than it really is!
> 
> View attachment 14626093


I absolutely have to get a Dawn Grey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Are there any chapter rings that fit the Sami? Do the SKX or Turtle rings fit?


Anybody?


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> Anybody?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-1489.html

Post in this thread, I think that might be a good place to ask.

If you don't get any answers, send an email to random Rob on YouTube.

That guy does tons mods, maybe he'll have an answer for you?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


Incredible shot.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these gents, first sami, need a bit of colour for summer.
> 
> View attachment 14560203


X2. ))))


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Congrats!! I actually just found one for a great price that I think I'm going to jump on, too! The only watch I've ever felt sellers remorse about is my Sami. Take care and enjoy!


You get the orange sami bro?

Ive really been enjoying mine, the sami design is super cool and industrial.
At first i wasnt sure on the sami design but ive really warmed to it now, its an iconic seiko design, very unique.
Its got a vintage vibe, when you look straight down at it its got a definite 70s look even though it wasnt around then.

The big straight flat angled face of the lugs and end link looks so good on the wrist, really enjoying it and definitely open to more orange now.

This shade of orange is bang on imo, real traditional seiko orange, matte, has pop but its not overcooked, just looks great with the black hands and black text.
Ive got a orient mako xl in orange, striking watch but the orange is too dark, this sami orange is perfect.

Case finishing is fine, its not sumo finishing but its no meant to be, for the money it gets a big pass from me.
Bracelets pretty good too, similar to the turtle stock, same quality and thickness.

For the price i paid for this watch im super happy.

Only thing id have changed is the crown moved to 4 oclock and the seconds hand lume pip bigger but those arnt complaints, just a few little things id tweek.

I dont think these samis photograph really well, this is a watch that looks 3 times better in person than on the net.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> You get the orange sami bro?
> 
> Ive really been enjoying mine, the sami design is super cool and industrial.
> At first i wasnt sure on the sami design but ive really warmed to it now, its an iconic seiko design, very unique.
> ...


I also think it is one of the only Seiko divers that look best on steel. The Stock bracelet is more than adequate but they also look great on a Strapcode Hexad.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats!! I actually just found one for a great price that I think I'm going to jump on, too! The only watch I've ever felt sellers remorse about is my Sami. Take care and enjoy!
> ...


Not yet, but planning on it for X-Mas. I've been on a Casio kick, so I've put it off. I had one before and sold it. I've sold a dozen watches or so and the Sami is my only real regret. Seiko divers just have so much damn character. I almost bought the 3rd gen orange Monster...but I prefer the matte orange of the Sami. The "lava" on the Monster is just too flamboyant for me (Im also quite drawn to the jade Sami release, but the orange will come first). 
You're right about the finishing comparison, but the Sami wears so much better in my opinion. I loved my Sumo, but I found it uncomfortable. I wish I didn't feel that way because I think it has the best sub 1k case out there undoubtedly. The Sami is by far my favorite Seiko diver (I think I'm in the minority here haha), so it will eventually be back in my collection. Glad you warmed up to it man! It is a gem. I get tired of all the complaining about Seiko and prices when the Sami is sitting right there for the taking. Enjoy! I'll have mine soon enough hopefully. Take care!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not yet, but planning on it for X-Mas. I've been on a Casio kick, so I've put it off. I had one before and sold it. I've sold a dozen watches or so and the Sami is my only real regret. Seiko divers just have so much damn character. I almost bought the 3rd gen orange Monster...but I prefer the matte orange of the Sami. The "lava" on the Monster is just too flamboyant for me (Im also quite drawn to the jade Sami release, but the orange will come first).
> You're right about the finishing comparison, but the Sami wears so much better in my opinion. I loved my Sumo, but I found it uncomfortable. I wish I didn't feel that way because I think it has the best sub 1k case out there undoubtedly. The Sami is by far my favorite Seiko diver (I think I'm in the minority here haha), so it will eventually be back in my collection. Glad you warmed up to it man! It is a gem. I get tired of all the complaining about Seiko and prices when the Sami is sitting right there for the taking. Enjoy! I'll have mine soon enough hopefully. Take care!


Definitely warmed up to the Sami bro, so much so im looking for a PADI with the nice blue lume 
They do wear well i agree but i wear my watches fairly loose on bracelet so the crown can be a bit of a hand digger.
Nothing that makes it uncomfortable but i notice it some times.
Rubber or nylon would fix that though as it would wear a bit higher and tighter.

check out this very rare Sami that went for 3 thousand uk pounds.








Not mine, pic found online.

Only 250 were made and many of those went to the crew.
Its to commemorate a Japanese research vessel trip to Antarctica.
Hope there was no whales involved in the 'research' lol.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Definitely warmed up to the Sami bro, so much so im looking for a PADI with the nice blue lume
> They do wear well i agree but i wear my watches fairly loose on bracelet so the crown can be a bit of a hand digger.
> Nothing that makes it uncomfortable but i notice it some times.
> Rubber or nylon would fix that though as it would wear a bit higher and tighter.
> ...


Sick! I love it! 
I'm actually on the opposite end of the spectrum; I like my watches nice and snug, but I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I also think it is one of the only Seiko divers that look best on steel. The Stock bracelet is more than adequate but they also look great on a Strapcode Hexad.


Looks great on the hexad, yeah these look great on steel, stock bracelets pretty decent though.
Would look good on waffle rubber too.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Looks great on the hexad, yeah these look great on steel, stock bracelets pretty decent though.
> Would look good on waffle rubber too.


Totally agree with you.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

New to me-digging it on OEM bracelet, but looks and feels great on almost any rubber strap. Knocked out by angular case and end link design, love the many sharp edges on this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Seals have gone in mine after not much use. I went out in the cold wearing it the other day and there was condensation under the crystal near the crown. After it happened I tried the ice cube on the crystal thing and on all my watches, and my Great White turtle which I have literally worn 3 times did it too but not as bad, while my recently serviced Transocean and Citizen diver (my oldest watch) were fine.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Do you guys think they will do a White Dial again ??


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Sturmgewehr1944 said:


> Do you guys think they will do a White Dial again ??


Maybe, your guess is as good as mine, im sure it would be a good seller.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

clyde_frog said:


> Seals have gone in mine after not much use. I went out in the cold wearing it the other day and there was condensation under the crystal near the crown. After it happened I tried the ice cube on the crystal thing and on all my watches, and my Great White turtle which I have literally worn 3 times did it too but not as bad, while my recently serviced Transocean and Citizen diver (my oldest watch) were fine.


Seals wouldnt be 'gone' this early mate, rubber doesnt deteriorate that fast.
More likely theres a tiny nick in one or they wernt seated properly.
Ive got over a dozen prospex, 5 turtles and 2 samis included, i wear them all in the salt water and the shower, same with all my seikos, none have ever leaked.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Kinda new to the Seiko game……… is there a good web site or vendor to keep an eye on for new Japanese releases / Limited Editions ?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Seals wouldnt be 'gone' this early mate, rubber doesnt deteriorate that fast.
> More likely theres a tiny nick in one or they wernt seated properly.
> Ive got over a dozen prospex, 5 turtles and 2 samis included, i wear them all in the salt water and the shower, same with all my seikos, none have ever leaked.


Hope you're right, I've got a 3 year warranty on it anyway from the AD I bought it from so I'll send it to them.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love mine









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Happy with mine on the strapcode hexad bracelet.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

clyde_frog said:


> Hope you're right, I've got a 3 year warranty on it anyway from the AD I bought it from so I'll send it to them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Send them back, ask them replace all seals, then pressure test them so you dont get them back with the same problem.
cheers


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sami on new Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tried some straps today:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Ended up liking the Watch Bandit two piece NATO. The samurai needs a significant thick piece if not on steel. The watch head looks out of place if it's narrow.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Tried some straps today:
> 
> View attachment 14717519
> View attachment 14717517
> View attachment 14717515


Zulus my fav here bro, all look great though, such a cool watch.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Zulus my fav here bro, all look great though, such a cool watch.


I don't think any other Samurai can beat it. Maybe that dawn grey one but it's the indices that I like with the black surrounds. Makes it pop.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14729355


Looks seriously good on you mate.

On another note, shameless stuff from invicta lol.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Sweeet impuls buy!

Was in a mall drewling over the green Sumo. Noticed a watch in the back and instantly loved it. Never knew the 5k marinemaster was that nice! These straight lines. So agressive!

Went in to fit the sumo and asked to try the watch behind it as well. Just to compare a 5k watch to a 700 model..

My jaws dropped when I found out it was Samurai and it cost less than half the price of the Sumo..

Wore it for 3 days straight and love it. Brutal watch.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

There needs to be more variants on the Samurai. I feel like they get no love from Seiko lol


----------



## jmeyers14 (Dec 5, 2018)

I’ve never owned a Tuna or a Sumo or a Turtle or any variants thereof. I’ve also never owned a more expensive version of a Seiko. My only comparison is my SKX007 and some Hamilton’s I own. 

The Sam is my favorite by far. I love the size. And I thought 44 would be way too big. It’s not. It’s perfect actually. I’m already looking for another. Perhaps a 51 or a 99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_from_Worcester (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Guys, first post on the Seiko Forum. A year and a half ago, I was trying to decide between the Samurai and the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military. The Steinhart won out, and I'm happy with it, I just never lost the Samurai bug. Now, I'm looking at them again and I see the PADI edition SRPB99 and then the Save The Ocean SROC93 I think. Or, I can keep saving my money and get my expensive watch serviced. Or the Mini Turtle? Ugh! I need to make more $$$


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Scott_from_Worcester said:


> Hi Guys, first post on the Seiko Forum. A year and a half ago, I was trying to decide between the Samurai and the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military. The Steinhart won out, and I'm happy with it, I just never lost the Samurai bug. Now, I'm looking at them again and I see the PADI edition SRPB99 and then the Save The Ocean SROC93 I think. Or, I can keep saving my money and get my expensive watch serviced. Or the Mini Turtle? Ugh! I need to make more $$$


One watch at a time... Just keep saving and you'll get all the watches you want in no time.


----------



## TimTurbo (Jan 2, 2020)

I own the Seiko SRPB51 and want to make some modifications.
But I still need Bezel and Chapter Ring.

Any idea where you can get some?

Here i couldn't find any... 
theyobokies, namoki, dlwwatches, luciesatelier, watchpartsplaza


----------



## nets (Nov 28, 2018)

I am looking gray-orange rubber strap for Dawn Grey

Someone may have seen


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Scott_from_Worcester said:


> Hi Guys, first post on the Seiko Forum. A year and a half ago, I was trying to decide between the Samurai and the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military. The Steinhart won out, and I'm happy with it, I just never lost the Samurai bug. Now, I'm looking at them again and I see the PADI edition SRPB99 and then the Save The Ocean SROC93 I think. Or, I can keep saving my money and get my expensive watch serviced. Or the Mini Turtle? Ugh! I need to make more $$$


Welcome Scott, get the Sami bro, ive got the padi its a great watch.
The thing that stopped me with the save the ocean was the black bezel and crown, i think an all silver stainless diver looks better but thats just personal opinion.
Cheers


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

Cobia said:


> On another note, shameless stuff from invicta lol.
> View attachment 14737461


WTF!? Imagine one day someone compliments your Samurai by say "Hey, nice Invicta!"


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

TimTurbo said:


> I own the Seiko SRPB51 and want to make some modifications.
> But I still need Bezel and Chapter Ring.
> 
> Any idea where you can get some?
> ...


Did you try LCBI? Lumed ceramic bezel insert


----------



## TimTurbo (Jan 2, 2020)

fpark83 said:


> Did you try LCBI? Lumed ceramic bezel insert


Wrote an e-mail to LCBI five minutes ago. 
There's nothing on the website for now.


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

heywatchit!! said:


> WTF!? Imagine one day someone compliments your Samurai by say "Hey, nice Invicta!"


Then you correct them by telling them it's a Seiko and end up looking like this guy:


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

^Haha. There's a local guy who really looks like that & wears what looks like a black Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

TimTurbo said:


> Wrote an e-mail to LCBI five minutes ago.
> There's nothing on the website for now.


Last I checked, they said they're making prototypes on new inserts. March or April is when they'll start selling new inserts.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Looks seriously good on you mate.
> 
> On another note, shameless stuff from invicta lol.
> View attachment 14737461


In defense of Invicta, it looks like they might have nailed the chapter ring and bezel alignment...

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

TimTurbo said:


> I own the Seiko SRPB51 and want to make some modifications.
> But I still need Bezel and Chapter Ring.
> 
> Any idea where you can get some?
> ...


I went with a turtle bezel from One.Second.Closer, and a LCBI Turtle Insert.


----------



## TimTurbo (Jan 2, 2020)

jgallamore said:


> I went with a turtle bezel from One.Second.Closer, and a LCBI Turtle Insert.


Too bad i want a YM Bezel insert, and this isn't available for a Turtle Bezel :-(

Aren't there any Bezels directly for the Samurai? Or a YM Bezel insert for the Turtle?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

jgallamore said:


> I went with a turtle bezel from One.Second.Closer, and a LCBI Turtle Insert.


How is the bezel action? I bought a coin edge bezel from DLW and the turning action felt really cheap (yes, the gasket was inside). So much so that I had to take it off and go back to stock bezel. The stock one is smooth and not choppy.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

fpark83 said:


> How is the bezel action? I bought a coin edge bezel from DLW and the turning action felt really cheap (yes, the gasket was inside). So much so that I had to take it off and go back to stock bezel. The stock one is smooth and not choppy.


Quick video, hopefully it helps.

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5e0e1a018acb0/QUIK_20200102_112640.mp4


----------



## Scott_from_Worcester (Apr 23, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Welcome Scott, get the Sami bro, ive got the padi its a great watch.
> The thing that stopped me with the save the ocean was the black bezel and crown, i think an all silver stainless diver looks better but thats just personal opinion.
> Cheers


Thanks Man. The black bezel and crown of the Save the Ocean are in my opinion pretty cool, just goes to show how people's tastes can vary. But that PADI's dial and that blue lume- oh man what a good looking watch. I got the green light from the wife this morning, just have to decide.
Thanks again.
Scott


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

jgallamore said:


> Quick video, hopefully it helps.
> 
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5e0e1a018acb0/QUIK_20200102_112640.mp4


Nice! Thanks, it did help


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Scott_from_Worcester said:


> Thanks Man. The black bezel and crown of the Save the Ocean are in my opinion pretty cool, just goes to show how people's tastes can vary. But that PADI's dial and that blue lume- oh man what a good looking watch. I got the green light from the wife this morning, just have to decide.
> Thanks again.
> Scott


The PADI is a special pepsi for the reasons you mentioned. The bi coloured lume which looks fantastic and the dial.
Save the ocean dial is amazing too i must say.
Good luck with the purchase bro, let us know how you go.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Scott_from_Worcester said:


> Thanks Man. The black bezel and crown of the Save the Ocean are in my opinion pretty cool, just goes to show how people's tastes can vary. But that PADI's dial and that blue lume- oh man what a good looking watch. I got the green light from the wife this morning, just have to decide.
> Thanks again.
> Scott


The PADI is a special pepsi for the reasons you mentioned. The bi coloured lume which looks fantastic and the dial.
Save the ocean dial is amazing too i must say.
Good luck with the purchase bro, let us know how you go.


----------



## KingFisk (Dec 7, 2019)

I am in love. But I have a hankering to swap out the bracelet. Any favorites the community recommends?

Otherwise, I am still waiting for my breath to return from staring at this beautiful blue.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

KingFisk said:


> I am in love. But I have a hankering to swap out the bracelet. Any favorites the community recommends?
> 
> Otherwise, I am still waiting for my breath to return from staring at this beautiful blue.
> 
> ...


I am also in love. Such a great watch!

The hexad bracelet of strapcode seem to be a favorite. I am also considering buying one. They are quite expensive though. Especially considering the low price of the watch. Added a screenshot I saved in my search

Dont understand why this watch doesnt get more love. Such a great value and looks so much better than almost all 350usd watches. Also compared to the steinharts and other reputable homage brands

Noticed just now why they call it the samurai (sword)









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## KingFisk (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you! Agreed on that Hexad bracelet....it is beautiful. The stock bracelet is a little lacking and that one is pure class...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My new sammy









Will likely mod this with a

REVENGE ONE Bezel from One Second Closer
Stealth Insert from DLW
Sapphire from DLW


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> My new sammy
> 
> View attachment 14765411
> 
> ...


Post some pics plz. Curious about the crystal. Why would you replace that? Because of the hardlex or is there another reason?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Sonar said:


> I am also in love. Such a great watch!
> 
> The hexad bracelet of strapcode seem to be a favorite. I am also considering buying one. They are quite expensive though. Especially considering the low price of the watch. Added a screenshot I saved in my search
> 
> ...


That looks more like a Two-Handed Great Sword rather than a Samurai's Sword lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

How do these wear compared to the skx? Look awesome but afraid it’s a tad too big for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Przemek_K (Jan 3, 2020)

Is this Samurai a chronometer? 









Sty is January in Polish


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Airlyss said:


> How do these wear compared to the skx? Look awesome but afraid it's a tad too big for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How big is your wrist bro?
If you can wear an skx i think you can wear a sami, its a short lug to lug.


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

Samurai and a 7002 almost the same as a skx i think.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I like the samurai and want to add one to my small seiko diver selection. How is the finishing compared to, say, the sumo or any other sbdc watches? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Airlyss said:


> How do these wear compared to the skx? Look awesome but afraid it's a tad too big for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's definitely a bigger and more aggressive looking watch. What's your wrist size? I have a 6.25" and I got used to it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dopamina said:


> I like the samurai and want to add one to my small seiko diver selection. How is the finishing compared to, say, the sumo or any other sbdc watches?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Its a bit more rough and ready than the top shelf finishing on the Sumo but thats part of its charm.
Its not finished poorly by any means and the bezel is finished a lot better than the turtle or SKX bezel but i feel its got a got a toolish feel to its finish.
Its at a turtle level of finishing imo but with a much better finished bezel.
If it was finished any better it may lose a bit of its industrial design feel and might look a bit too polished and flashy.
If youre on the bench i think you'll be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for such a complete and helpful answer. Currently I own the skx 009, sbdc053 and the mm 017 and I think a samurai will fill a gap in this selection of seiko divers. Can't decide the model/color. So many options.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

I must say bezel action is very smooth on the Samurai.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dopamina said:


> Thanks for such a complete and helpful answer. Currently I own the skx 009, sbdc053 and the mm 017 and I think a samurai will fill a gap in this selection of seiko divers. Can't decide the model/color. So many options.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


My pleasure mate, glad to be of help.

Ive got the PADI and orange, love em both but have been surprised at how much im loving the iconic orange sami.
Very happy i took the risk with the orange, its one of my favourite divers now, no way id ever flip it, wouldnt flip the padi either.

The sami design is just so original and different, would fit in your collection well for that reason, good bang for buck too, wears well.

Let us know how you go with your choices and thoughts when it arrives.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Inbound bronze NH35


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Totally agree on the rough finishing of the Sami. Its rough but that is exactly what it needs

Can someone post pics of his Sami with the hexad bracelet from strapcode? Found several but like to see more.

Stock bracelet is Ok but that hexad seems to have the same edgy corners making it rrally worth it

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound bronze NH35


Surely to make a splash when they land. Especially when hit with patina and leather!


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Any feedback about how the samurai fits my wrist? I measure about 6.75. It would be my biggest watch. I'm really torn between getting a turtle or samurai. Do you guys think I could rock it. I would probably get the shark STO version...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

jam3s121 said:


> Any feedback about how the samurai fits my wrist? I measure about 6.75. It would be my biggest watch. I'm really torn between getting a turtle or samurai. Do you guys think I could rock it. I would probably get the shark STO version...
> 
> View attachment 14799819


You are good to go bro, the lug to lugs within your wrist, it will look even smaller on rubber, nato or zulu.
Looks fine to me, nice choice, smashing dial!.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Any feedback about how the samurai fits my wrist? I measure about 6.75. It would be my biggest watch. I'm really torn between getting a turtle or samurai. Do you guys think I could rock it. I would probably get the shark STO version...
> 
> View attachment 14799819


I have a 6.25" wrist and was able to rock my samurai without issues. Recently, however, I favor turtles more because it's not as aggressive as the samurai.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. I totally agree about the aggressive look. Its not my nature, but I love the "rocket" hands on the samurai. The turtle case also reminds me a more expensive watch I want to purchase end of 2020. I definitely don't need multiple divers either. Will probably get a Samurai STO just can't decide between great white or the blue to black dial.


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> Thanks guys. I totally agree about the aggressive look. Its not my nature, but I love the "rocket" hands on the samurai. The turtle case also reminds me a more expensive watch I want to purchase end of 2020. I definitely don't need multiple divers either. Will probably get a Samurai STO just can't decide between great white or the blue to black dial.


I vote great white for sure. I have that for the turtle and it's a beautiful dial.


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

Cobia said:


> .... I've got the PADI and orange, love em both but have been surprised at how much im loving the iconic orange sami.
> Very happy i took the risk with the orange, its one of my favourite divers now, no way id ever flip it, wouldnt flip the padi either.
> 
> The sami design is just so original and different, would fit in your collection well for that reason, good bang for buck too, wears well.


I picked up the Orange Sami earlier this month from the online SYD AD and I fully agree with you on it. Been on my wrist every day this month so far. Keeping good time too.

Cheers ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pete_JBK said:


> I picked up the Orange Sami earlier this month from the online SYD AD and I fully agree with you on it. Been on my wrist every day this month so far. Keeping good time too.
> 
> Cheers ...


Starbuy or chronospride?


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Starbuy or chronospride?


Starbuy ... at $320 with express post ... well ... I just had to click on that ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Pete_JBK said:


> Starbuy ... at $320 with express post ... well ... I just had to click on that ;-)


You beat me by $9 , i got mine there too.
Damn those are some good deals taking into account our dollar.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

I think I finally decided I will buy the great white edition samurai. Are the odds OK that everything will be aligned? Some sellers have it cheaper on ebay than Long Island or Gnomon. If I buy from gnomon will they pick me a good one if I ask?


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

jam3s121 said:


> I think I finally decided I will buy the great white edition samurai. Are the odds OK that everything will be aligned? Some sellers have it cheaper on ebay than Long Island or Gnomon. If I buy from gnomon will they pick me a good one if I ask?


I know Mark from Long Island will definitely get you the best alignment. I'm not sure about Gnomon, but it wouldn't hurt to email them first. eBay, you could message the seller and ask prior to send you a picture of the exact watch they're going to send you to check alignment.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

fpark83 said:


> I know Mark from Long Island will definitely get you the best alignment. I'm not sure about Gnomon, but it wouldn't hurt to email them first. eBay, you could message the seller and ask prior to send you a picture of the exact watch they're going to send you to check alignment.


Yeah Mark is also the most expensive. I bought my SKX from him which I love, but his price was like 25% more too.


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

fpark83 said:


> I know Mark from Long Island will definitely get you the best alignment. I'm not sure about Gnomon, but it wouldn't hurt to email them first. eBay, you could message the seller and ask prior to send you a picture of the exact watch they're going to send you to check alignment.


Yeah Mark is also the most expensive. I bought my SKX from him which I love, but his price was like 25% more too.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sonar said:


> Totally agree on the rough finishing of the Sami. Its rough but that is exactly what it needs
> 
> Can someone post pics of his Sami with the hexad bracelet from strapcode? Found several but like to see more.
> 
> ...


I noticed no one responded to your query. Here are some pictures of my Samurai on the Strapcode Hexiad. Pardon the low quality pics.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

aguila9 said:


> I noticed no one responded to your query. Here are some pictures of my Samurai on the Strapcode Hexiad. Pardon the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Seems really worth it

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## fpark83 (Oct 10, 2019)

I wish I had known about strapcode when I bought my first Seiko which was a Samurai, SRPB53 and it came with a rubber bracelet. Being a noob, I wanted a bracelet so I just went with the stock bracelet that it comes with in other models. If I could go back, I would have went with a hexad!


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

Some pics of the black version.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

My new sammy









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

My bronze homage a wolf in sheep's clothing


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

.


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

WeedlessDrive said:


> My bronze homage a wolf in sheep's clothing
> View attachment 14818889


That is a great combination of colors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedlessDrive said:


> My bronze homage a wolf in sheep's clothing
> View attachment 14818889


.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

aguila9 said:


> I noticed no one responded to your query. Here are some pictures of my Samurai on the Strapcode Hexiad. Pardon the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it noticeably heavier than the stock bracelet? or more comfortable seeing as it tapers down to a 18mm clasp?
specs wise the strapcode is listed as being much heavier.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Everdying said:


> is it noticeably heavier than the stock bracelet? or more comfortable seeing as it tapers down to a 18mm clasp?
> specs wise the strapcode is listed as being much heavier.


Yes, much heavier that the factory bracelet.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Been awhile for my Seiko Sam. Wrist time Tuesday😊👍🏼🖖🏼. On Hirsch Pure rubber strap


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's my Padi Samurai
Perfect alignment, crown is centered, love this watch.|>


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody got a orange sami or sami with a uncle seiko beads of rice like this?
Any chance of some pics, whats the bracelet like?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Kwcsports said:


> Here's my Padi Samurai
> Perfect alignment, crown is centered, love this watch.|>


Very nice strap, usually not keen on leather on divers but thats a great combo, nice one.


----------



## Mistergmt (Jun 9, 2019)

I agree. I wore my blue on a nato the whole time. Not a fan of the stock bracelet but that strap code looks nice. Now I want them to make a jubilee for my Tudor GMT


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ewewew said:


>


That looks slick bro, can i have some more pics please lol


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ewewew said:


>


That looks awesome, thanks for the great pics mate, slick!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Samurai on a blue rubber waffle.


----------



## zinterz (May 20, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> Samurai on a blue rubber waffle.


That's lovely. What's the strap?


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

I would also like to know please

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ewewew said:


>


Thanks again for the pics, just pulled the trigger on one because of your great pics.

When i was buying i realised these had hollow/folded end links, i suppose they have to because of the rice.

Are they fairly strong the end links?


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thanks again for the pics, just pulled the trigger on one because of your great pics.
> 
> When i was buying i realised these had hollow/folded end links, i suppose they have to because of the rice.
> 
> Are they fairly strong the end links?


Awesome, hope you like it. Both of my Uncle Seiko bracelets (Z199 and Beads of Rice) have folded end links. Easy to shape them for a perfect fit and they seem strong enough. He also sells end links separately so you can use that same bracelet for a Turtle, Samurai and whatever other watches he sells Beads of Rice end links for.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ewewew said:


> Awesome, hope you like it. Both of my Uncle Seiko bracelets (Z199 and Beads of Rice) have folded end links. Easy to shape them for a perfect fit and they seem strong enough. He also sells end links separately so you can use that same bracelet for a Turtle, Samurai and whatever other watches he sells Beads of Rice end links for.


Thanks, youve answered my next question, i'll have to order some more end links next order.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Anybody got a orange sami or sami with a uncle seiko beads of rice like this?
> Any chance of some pics, whats the bracelet like?
> 
> View attachment 14875281


Bought the bor for sto sammy but wasn't sure about the quality of the clasp so I returned it. Tbh I think sammy looks best on oem bracelet or similar oyster

Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

redrwster said:


> Bought the bor for sto sammy but wasn't sure about the quality of the clasp so I returned it. Tbh I think sammy looks best on oem bracelet or similar oyster
> 
> Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


What was wrong with the clasp quality? not as good as the stock seiko one?


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

redrwster said:


> Bought the bor for sto sammy but wasn't sure about the quality of the clasp so I returned it. Tbh I think sammy looks best on oem bracelet or similar oyster
> 
> Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


strapcode hexad ftw


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Cobia said:


> What was wrong with the clasp quality? not as good as the stock seiko one?


It felt a bit cheap and not that secure.

Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_3242.jpg


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Samurai on a blue rubber waffle.


I'm getting this Samurai next week, would you mind sharing a link for that beautiful band ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

scott99 said:


> I'm getting this Samurai next week, would you mind sharing a link for that beautiful band ?


Just guessing cause you havnt got an answer yet, looks like this.








https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCLD8pNHV7-cCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAE


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Found this pic online, thats a serious sami collection.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Just guessing cause you havnt got an answer yet, looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 14905081
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCLD8pNHV7-cCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAE


Thanks Cobia !


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Just guessing cause you havnt got an answer yet, looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 14905081
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url...ved=0CA0QjhxqFwoTCLD8pNHV7-cCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAE


Thanks Cobia !


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

TagTime said:


> IG: Duikhorloge


Very nice bro TT, love the waffle.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Very nice bro TT, love the waffle.


Thanks brother!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

jovani said:


>


Looking good! How are you finding the Crafter Blue strap?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CrafterBlue


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice...I have been thinking of getting a rubber strap for my samurai too. The bracelet makes the watch bulky IMO


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

View attachment 14914369

Nice...I have been thinking of getting a rubber strap for my samurai too. The bracelet makes the watch bulky IMO


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

My redone









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

My sammy with minor mods: sapphire, green seconds, and hexad oyster. 
Really should get worn more....


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

I love the green second hand! Well done.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

3 new models released. Sapphire and ceramic bezel inserts.

SRPE33K1
SRPE35K1
SRPE37K1


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> 3 new models released. Sapphire and ceramic bezel inserts.
> 
> SRPE33K1
> SRPE35K1
> ...


Thanks for sharing

The Manta ray one looks nice but that cyclops ruins it IMO

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

abkdt41 said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> The Manta ray one looks nice but that cyclops ruins it IMO
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'll be all over the new manta.


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Beautiful watches, but I am not a fan of the magnifying cyclop.


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Does anyone know the new Samurai with the King Turtle dial and ceramic bezel coming? I saw this online a bit earlier in the day - but apparently they're still embargoed and Seiko Australia asked the site that posted them to take them down. I would say maybe May or June?

As a 2020 Turtle owner, I really like this, although it feels like Seiko has gone cyclops mad with a number of their new releases (Turtle, Alpinist, this one - there's probably more that I'm missing)...

Just going by the Samurai's popularity on this site, it seems like this will sell well and I'm probably going to get one.

Since this is the only pic of this new Samurai model that I can find - SRPE35K1 (?) - I wonder if they're going to change the bezel edges like they did with the 2020 Turtles?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Does anyone know the new Samurai with the King Turtle dial and ceramic bezel coming? I saw this online a bit earlier in the day - but apparently they're still embargoed and Seiko Australia asked the site that posted them to take them down. I would say maybe May or June?
> 
> As a 2020 Turtle owner, I really like this, although it feels like Seiko has gone cyclops mad with a number of their new releases (Turtle, Alpinist, this one - there's probably more that I'm missing)...
> 
> ...


Im really digging this manta ray blue dial, anybody know if its LE, SE or standard?









Bezel edge on the sami is well machined, one of its strong points its bezel,probably no need to change it.
The original turtle bezel edge was poor, ive got 5, all are machined slightly differently, some deeper grooves and flatter faces, they needed to be upgraded.


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Im really digging this manta ray blue dial, anybody know if its LE, SE or standard?
> 
> View attachment 14928937
> 
> ...


Yeah. I was thinking the same thing. I have the current Samurai (the vanilla stainless model) and like the bezel edges too. More curious to see whether they'd come up with something new.

I think this new Manta one might command a premium if we go by the way they priced the new Turtles - anecdotally, when I was choosing from among the new Turtle models at the AD, I recall being told that the Blue-faced one was priced a little higher than the green one that I eventually selected since it was supposed to be a SE or something like that:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Im really digging this manta ray blue dial, anybody know if its LE, SE or standard?
> 
> View attachment 14928937
> 
> ...


The grenade dial especially on the black one suits the samurai more than the new King Turtle.


----------



## rarewatcholic (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh no, is this a sign that all future non 5KX releases will have cyclop?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rarewatcholic said:


> Oh no, is this a sign that all future non 5KX releases will have cyclop?


No.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Eisenhorn76 said:


> Yeah. I was thinking the same thing. I have the current Samurai (the vanilla stainless model) and like the bezel edges too. More curious to see whether they'd come up with something new.
> 
> I think this new Manta one might command a premium if we go by the way they priced the new Turtles - anecdotally, when I was choosing from among the new Turtle models at the AD, I recall being told that the Blue-faced one was priced a little higher than the green one that I eventually selected since it was supposed to be a SE or something like that:


Ive just noticed this manta dial is a divers aspect, looking upwards at the mantas viewing the underside thats dark because the sun is up behind them in the sky.

Awesome stuff by seiko.

We might see a new bezel edge one day, definitely not out of the possibility, seiko does like to mix it up.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The grenade dial especially on the black one suits the samurai more than the new King Turtle.


Totally, matches the straight lines on the sami design more.
Its one i'll have to see in person to see if i really like the grenade style, looks good but im not sure yet.
I know i'll 110% love the manta dial sight unseen though.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I hate this thread. I regret selling my Sami so much...I told myself no more autos, but this has become impossible. Looks like I am buying one again.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## debicks (Jun 8, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The grenade dial especially on the black one suits the samurai more than the new King Turtle.


It really does. Would be interesting it the did a curved grenade dial on the King Turtle, sort of like the PP Aquanaut. That might look pretty cool.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The grenade dial especially on the black one suits the samurai more than the new King Turtle.


Looks like the armour of a Samurai warrior. My kind of watch!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Ive just noticed this manta dial is a divers aspect, looking upwards at the mantas viewing the underside thats dark because the sun is up behind them in the sky.
> 
> Awesome stuff by seiko.
> 
> We might see a new bezel edge one day, definitely not out of the possibility, seiko does like to mix it up.


Mate, so looking forward to this!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Mate, so looking forward to this!


Bro so am i, its absolutely smashing, we can be the Manta brothers.

I dont have a lighter blue dial diver, this one is 100% locked in, its going to look the shiz for sure, definitely dont have to see it before i buy, everything about it rocks, the black bezel insert looks the .
I will wait for the initial high RRP to wear off though.
Wait till starbuy has them and can get a good deal, hopefully under $600.
With the ceramic, sapphire and cyclops we are never gonna get them as cheap as the standard 3rd gen models which have been out for a few years now, so im prepared to pay more.
They will be the same price as the new king turtles with the same upgrades.
May be the nicest Sami model ive seen.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Bro so am i, its absolutely smashing, we can be the Manta brothers.
> 
> I dont have a lighter blue dial diver, this one is 100% locked in, its going to look the shiz for sure, definitely dont have to see it before i buy, everything about it rocks, the black bezel insert looks the .
> I will wait for the initial high RRP to wear off though.
> ...


I might just buy it off the Japanese website. Just in case it turned out like toilet paper. You snooze, you lose.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I might just buy it off the Japanese website. Just in case it turned out like toilet paper. You snooze, you lose.


Godfrey!

My son wants one too. We are going to have a father - son watch as well


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Bro so am i, its absolutely smashing, we can be the Manta brothers.
> 
> I dont have a lighter blue dial diver, this one is 100% locked in, its going to look the shiz for sure, definitely dont have to see it before i buy, everything about it rocks, the black bezel insert looks the .
> I will wait for the initial high RRP to wear off though.
> ...


I'm in too. However I'm leaning towards the black.

#arsehole


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The blue dial on the samurai actually reminds me of the light blue Marinemaster Zimbe. I freakin love that watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'm in too. However I'm leaning towards the black.
> 
> #arsehole


Havnt you got enough black watches bro?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Havnt you got enough black watches bro?


You're right. I'll get the blue. It's so cool.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Godfrey!
> 
> My son wants one too. We are going to have a father - son watch as well


I think this would be an awesome watch for that.

Remember to include note on your order to please have them check dial and chapter ring alignment and send you some of the better ones.

I do this when ordering all seikos, just lets them know that you care and that youre the type of customer who may send it back if they send a bad one.

Seems to work all the time for me.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

That new blue one is the best looking one yet, the black one's not bad either. Thinking of giving my SPB051 to my dad so I'd consider replacing it with that. The bezel insert is so much nicer.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> I think this would be an awesome watch for that.
> 
> Remember to include note on your order to please have them check dial and chapter ring alignment and send you some of the better ones.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Cobia. That is a good advice. Cheers mate


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The blue dial on the samurai actually reminds me of the light blue Marinemaster Zimbe. I freakin love that watch.


When im on the toilet i like to put my left arm out and admire the watch im wearing that day, a few wrist rolls to check it out from different angles.

This manta dial will have me mesmerised for that minute every time im wearing it, i could get lost looking into the blue in it.
The dark bezel and dark edge to the dial just adds to the underwater feeling.
I love any sort of rays, incredible creatures, just think its super cool to have on the dial, nice talking point too.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I love the new STO blue...but am I the only one who’d prefer not to have the Mantas on it? I don’t know, I find it a bit gimmicky. The last STO also had a beautiful blue I thought, but again I didn’t like the waves. I had the original STO, and stupidly sold it. I might just get that again or the orange. Anyway, I kinda want to check out the previous wave STO in person and see how it looks. I like the bezel colors better than the new one, so I’m hoping the waves won’t bother me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I love the new STO blue...but am I the only one who'd prefer not to have the Mantas on it? I don't know, I find it a bit gimmicky. The last STO also had a beautiful blue I thought, but again I didn't like the waves. I had the original STO, and stupidly sold it. I might just get that again or the orange. Anyway, I kinda want to check out the previous wave STO in person and see how it looks. I like the bezel colors better than the new one, so I'm hoping the waves won't bother me.


Nope, i love the mantas, its unique and oridinal, looks absolutely smashing for mine.
Each to their own though, the orange is a great model, i love mine, cheap now too, id highly recommend.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I love the new STO blue...but am I the only one who'd prefer not to have the Mantas on it? I don't know, I find it a bit gimmicky. The last STO also had a beautiful blue I thought, but again I didn't like the waves. I had the original STO, and stupidly sold it. I might just get that again or the orange. Anyway, I kinda want to check out the previous wave STO in person and see how it looks. I like the bezel colors better than the new one, so I'm hoping the waves won't bother me.


I'd prefer no sting rays either, sorry @Cobia.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I'd prefer no sting rays either, sorry @Cobia.


Boooooooooooo!!!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The Rays look good, but I think that's the kind of thing that will be a bit of a novelty that will wear off to some people.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ewewew (Apr 25, 2017)

2020: These stingray dials are totally lame. 

2025: I sure wish I’d bought a stingray dialed Samurai back in the day when they didn’t cost $5,000.

2026: Why did we hate cyclopses? We could be using them to magnify the sun and build a fire. I’m so cold right now.


----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

vvv


----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Samurai,.celebrates 1000


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


>


is it mod? did you replace the bezel?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

sevaseka said:


> is it mod? did you replace the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Yes. It's from Namokimods.


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


> Yes. It's from Namokimods.


nice mod, well done 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## evilizlan (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi all, sry if this has been asked before. But what is that letters on right hand side near the 6 o'clock means? I know that 4R35 on the left is the engine.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

evilizlan said:


> Hi all, sry if this has been asked before. But what is that letters on right hand side near the 6 o'clock means? I know that 4R35 on the left is the engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

Where can I buy hexad bracelet for this samurai









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pork chop (Jun 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Where can I buy hexad bracelet for this samurai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strapcode


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Ditto, Strapcode.









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

jgallamore said:


> Ditto, Strapcode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a saphire bezel?


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Anyone know a good place to get lumed ceramic pepsi bezel inserts for the Samruai?


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

I went Turtle bezel from one second closer, and Turtle insert from Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts (LCBI).

And yea, this insert is a sapphire.

https://lcbistore.com/products/new-turtle-12-hour-style-lumed-sapphire-pepsi-bezel-insert

LCBI has a Sammy insert, but its been sold out for a while, and the lack of Sammy bezels led me to using the parts made for Turtles.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

jgallamore said:


> I went Turtle bezel from one second closer, and Turtle insert from Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts (LCBI).
> 
> And yea, this insert is a sapphire.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone have a PADI Sammy they are looking to get rid of? Buddy of mine is in the market.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cmar (Jan 5, 2020)

I just picked up the Samurai Save the Ocean Great White. Love this watch and it's my first Seiko! Got a great deal from River Edge Jewelers, which I found from this site.

Thanks guys!


----------



## cmar (Jan 5, 2020)

View attachment 15062547


I just picked up the Samurai Save the Ocean Great White. Love this watch and it's my first Seiko! Got a great deal from River Edge Jewelers, which I found from this site.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Back in the Sami club again! My Sami is the only watch I’ve ever regretted selling (after dozens of sales), but I’ve got another coming my way finally at a great price! Thanks to Cobia and others for selling me on the orange dial. Cannot wait!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Playing around with my new light box (I made for $5!) love this waffle dial!!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

GKB007 said:


> Playing around with my new light box (I made for $5!) love this waffle dial!!
> View attachment 15069157
> View attachment 15069159


Take a picture of your light box. Curious to see it.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

TagTime said:


> Take a picture of your light box. Curious to see it.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


It's a work in progress, old amazon box (free) 1 piece white construction paper, 1 led flashlight ($2 dollar store) magnetic led blub ($2.50 dollar store)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

GKB007 said:


> It's a work in progress, old amazon box (free) 1 piece white construction paper, 1 led flashlight ($2 dollar store) magnetic led blub ($2.50 dollar store)
> View attachment 15069209
> View attachment 15069211


Nice job, maybe you gave me something new to do while being inside. Looking forward to some of your watch pics.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

TagTime said:


> Nice job, maybe you gave me something new to do while being inside. Looking forward to some of your watch pics.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


It was super easy! I was going to buy one on Amazon but they were kind of expensive so thought I'd try it out. Took an hour. If I had another piece of construction paper it would be better. I'd grab a couple pieces in case! Best of luck.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Samurai with LCBI Lumed. Insert


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sooooo my Sami arrived today! I finally was able to undo the wrong I committed last year when I sold it.
Yeah, we all have our gripes about Seiko pricing, but in my opinion the Turtles and Samurais (and really any sub $400 divers they offer) continue to be the best bang for your buck watches out there. The Samurai's unique case design alone is worth the price tag.

The model I owned before was the first iteration of the STO line. This time around I bought the orange model and absolutely love it. The orange is even better than the pics indicated with just the right amount if pop. Also, I appreciate that it is matte as opposed to some over the top, distracting sunburst (like the 6r15 Monster...that updated orange looked terrible in my opinion). 
My previous STO had black a ip coated crown and the bezel also had the same coating while this model is polished instead. I always found the black crown and bezel a bit odd on the STO, so this is a welcomed change, although if they were to add a black crown and ip coated bezel to any model this one should probably be the one oddly enough.

Another nice surprise was the alignment. It is good enough for my eyes, but I am not really a huge stickler like most people (actually, I don't really care at all). The only thing a bit off is the gritty crown. Wow, I have never felt a crown like this. It feels terrible and has kind of a finger nails-on-a-chalk board effect on me. I really dislike the feel, which is weird because my STO was probably one of the best and easiest crowns I have owned (even compared to watches 5× its price and more). It hasn't spoiled the party, just wondering if others have experienced this, too?
Anyway, sorry for all the bloviating; I am just extremely excited to have a Sami back on my wrist. Obligatory pic time.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Give the screw down crown thread the Waxed Dental Floss treatment , works Wonders 
Nice Orange Samurai .


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

trameline said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Give the screw down crown thread the Waxed Dental Floss treatment , works Wonders
> Nice Orange Samurai .


Ugh, I just did. Still gritty. Any other suggestions?


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Ugh, I just did. Still gritty. Any other suggestions?


I have used some silicone grease on a Crown thread before, Very SMALL amount on the end of a tooth pick . I emphasis SMALL .


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

trameline said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, I just did. Still gritty. Any other suggestions?
> ...


Went over it quite a bit more with the floss and pulled the crown all the way out, and success!! Now an acceptable level of grittiness haha


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

What's happened to the NEW new Samurais? Were they due out by now?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Saw this recently for release in July, SRPE37K1.
Expensive: 620 Euros, being hyped as the Samurai "King".
And an unfortunate cyclops, as is the "current rage". :roll:


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Saw this recently for release in July, SRPE37K1.
> Expensive: 620 Euros, being hyped as the Samurai "King".
> And an unfortunate cyclops, as is the "current rage". :roll:
> View attachment 15085419


€620 is not that bad when you consider how much more the new 6r models are (about $1200), and that these also have sapphire crystals and ceramic bezel inserts. But yeah it's a big hike over the normal price for a Samurai which would be about €400. Guessing they haven't upgraded the bracelets on these either.


----------



## jarazorajar (May 1, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> €620 is not that bad when you consider how much more the new 6r models are (about $1200), and that these also have sapphire crystals and ceramic bezel inserts. But yeah it's a big hike over the normal price for a Samurai which would be about €400. Guessing they haven't upgraded the bracelets on these either.


I hope that this and the King Turtle is just additions to the collection and they will not discontinue the old models, as they did with SKX.

Tapatalkkal küldve az én Mi A1 eszközömről


----------



## Kinboat (Nov 30, 2018)

jarazorajar said:


> I hope that this and the King Turtle is just additions to the collection and they will not discontinue the old models, as they did with SKX.
> 
> Tapatalkkal küldve az én Mi A1 eszközömről


It seems as though it has already in America. The srp777 is no longer available on seikowatches.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sooooo my Sami arrived today! I finally was able to undo the wrong I committed last year when I sold it.
> Yeah, we all have our gripes about Seiko pricing, but in my opinion the Turtles and Samurais (and really any sub $400 divers they offer) continue to be the best bang for your buck watches out there. The Samurai's unique case design alone is worth the price tag.
> 
> The model I owned before was the first iteration of the STO line. This time around I bought the orange model and absolutely love it. The orange is even better than the pics indicated with just the right amount if pop. Also, I appreciate that it is matte as opposed to some over the top, distracting sunburst (like the 6r15 Monster...that updated orange looked terrible in my opinion).
> ...


I'm biased but I reckon the orange one is the nicest of them all.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

To me, it looks more like Samurai waffle, than it does to Samurai "King"....

Послато са SM-T830 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sooooo my Sami arrived today! I finally was able to undo the wrong I committed last year when I sold it.
> Yeah, we all have our gripes about Seiko pricing, but in my opinion the Turtles and Samurais (and really any sub $400 divers they offer) continue to be the best bang for your buck watches out there. The Samurai's unique case design alone is worth the price tag.
> 
> The model I owned before was the first iteration of the STO line. This time around I bought the orange model and absolutely love it. The orange is even better than the pics indicated with just the right amount if pop. Also, I appreciate that it is matte as opposed to some over the top, distracting sunburst (like the 6r15 Monster...that updated orange looked terrible in my opinion).
> ...


Congrats, got mine on now, one of my fav watches and one of the best samis.
The gritty feel will totally go away soon, use dental floss to clean the tube thread if you want, that will fix it.
Otherwise just leave it, it will totally go and become smooth after a dozen time resets.
So dont stress about it, enjoy the watch, im thrilled with my orange sami, id never flip it.


----------



## EddieTheBeast (Jun 26, 2019)

Taken today:









Taken a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Arrived today


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Still lovin' my new Samurai. Also, pretty lucky...everything is aligned and it is keeping time around +5 spd. Both firsts for me, although to be fair I don't really get too worked up about either.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

gto05z said:


> Arrived today
> View attachment 15095567


Great pic! :-!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I've got plenty of watches to choose from but I really enjoy wearing Samurai on SC hexad. Beefy. Love the mixed blue and green lume on two of these as well.


----------



## ozy1905 (May 26, 2020)

Love my Samurai on the Bros Strap!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Does anyone know where to source aftermarket Samurai chapter rings?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice case comparison between the MM and Sammy. Like em both.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


>


Nice bro!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

A pre-release review of the King Samurais was posted by Ablogtowatch. The upgraded components really elevates them. The white dial version in particular looks great.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for bringing those to our attention. They are very nice indeed.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

I've had a few of these along the way. Down to the orange model.

Nice watches gents !


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

TheJubs said:


> A pre-release review of the King Samurais was posted by Ablogtowatch. The upgraded components really elevates them. The white dial version in particular looks great.


Thanks mate, im down for the Manta for sure, looks great.
I think his heavy lighting has mad the dial more reflective than it would be in normal light.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ahh the anticipation. I have a new to me SRPD23 being delivered today. Friday I received a StrapCode Hexad for it, sized it on my other Samurai. Come on 4:30 pm!!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

It's going to be a good day! Post up pics when you can, lucky dog.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Well, after 3 Samurai's I finally have one with perfect alignment LoL...Very pleased with the different bezel and blown away by the dial. Hard to capture it in pictures. The SC Hexad gives it extra presence too, today was a good day.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

It's a beauty, enjoy it!


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

I love my Samurai STO! One of my favorite watches and easily my favorite dive watch.

I HATE the cyclops. 

HATE

HATE

HATE

Hard pass.


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

double post


----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

Certified G said:


> Well, after 3 Samurai's I finally have one with perfect alignment LoL...Very pleased with the different bezel and blown away by the dial. Hard to capture it in pictures. The SC Hexad gives it extra presence too, today was a good day.


My Samurai also lives on a Hexad. Great choice!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The blue lagoon looks better than the STO no ?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> The blue lagoon looks better than the STO no ?


I would tend to agree.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I think they are both great.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

I always assumed the Samurai would be too big for me, but a visit to the dept store has got me thinking about picking one up soon...


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I think you will really like it. It is different enough from the Turtle and Monster to own them all.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

eleven pass said:


> I always assumed the Samurai would be too big for me, but a visit to the dept store has got me thinking about picking one up soon...


The lug to lug is short although the case diameter looks big on paper. Define one of the watches that a person of 6.75 - 7.5" would easily pull off.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The lug to lug is short although the case diameter looks big on paper. Define one of the watches that a person of 6.75 - 7.5" would easily pull off.


Whats your next sami bro Doggy?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

eleven pass said:


> I always assumed the Samurai would be too big for me, but a visit to the dept store has got me thinking about picking one up soon...


Looks ok mate, on rubber it will wear even smaller.
Go for it i say.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Certified G said:


> Well, after 3 Samurai's I finally have one with perfect alignment LoL...Very pleased with the different bezel and blown away by the dial. Hard to capture it in pictures. The SC Hexad gives it extra presence too, today was a good day.


Nice hexad bro, looks great.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Certified G said:


> Well, after 3 Samurai's I finally have one with perfect alignment LoL...Very pleased with the different bezel and blown away by the dial. Hard to capture it in pictures. The SC Hexad gives it extra presence too, today was a good day.


Nice hexad bro, looks great.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Whats your next sami bro Doggy?


@Cobia brother, I have already pre-ordered the new Manta Ray watch (plus one for my son as well) and am seriously thinking of the Great White Shark one too. This hobby is costly...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Kinda surprised so many people opt for the after market bracelet. For a $250-$300 watch the bracelet is more than adequate in my opinion. 
Either way, wanna see some STO Manta pics.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Kinda surprised so many people opt for the after market bracelet. For a $250-$300 watch the bracelet is more than adequate in my opinion.
> Either way, wanna see some STO Manta pics.


 Have you ever tried one of the various aftermarket bracelets for Seiko ? There is a reason there are so many , they absolutely blow away the stock Seiko bracelets Not even close


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

The Strapcode Hexad is a perfect compliment to the angular case of the Samurai and really not that much $ for the end result. Same for the Strapcode Jubilee and Oyster style options for the Turtle. They complete the watch. I think Uncle Seiko bracelets are overrated but the waffle straps are great.


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Kinda surprised so many people opt for the after market bracelet. For a $250-$300 watch the bracelet is more than adequate in my opinion.
> Either way, wanna see some STO Manta pics.


The reason I bought the rubber strap Samurai was because the metal bracelet hurt after 5 minutes.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Kinda surprised so many people opt for the after market bracelet. For a $250-$300 watch the bracelet is more than adequate in my opinion.
> Either way, wanna see some STO Manta pics.


I agree I've often been disappointed with after market bracelets. QC is hit or miss and clasps feel cheap.

Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree with this. I have Seiko bracelets for the Monster, Turtle and Samurai, and I like all of them. I think they look great on the watches, and for me, they are all comfortable. 
To the question above, I haven't tried aftermarket bracelets on them, so I can't comment on the differences. I did have a Watchadoo for a Monster long ago, and liked it very much, but not more than the stock bracelet.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Kinda surprised so many people opt for the after market bracelet. For a $250-$300 watch the bracelet is more than adequate in my opinion.
> Either way, wanna see some STO Manta pics.


I mostly agree bro, heres my 5c worth after owning styles from the top two companies.

Uncle seiko is very overrated, heres some thoughts after some decent wear time..
Theres no excuse for the hollow end links, my beads of rice came with bent tips on both which looks cheap and tacky on the watch, its just cheaping out from the owner, theres no excuses, they look garbage and are garbage.
When bent back you can still see the bend marks in the light
At least orient end links dont come bent.
The actual bracelet is ok but very flimsy, too light and thin to hold the watch head on the wrist properly, very out of balance, needed to be at least 1mm thicker and heavier.
The uncle seiko stock clasp is garbage, cheap, small, doesnt lock well, just a POS.

Strapcode have a much better product than US but only on their bigger beefier bracelets like the super engineer and i presume hexad but i dont have one yet.

I sent my strapcode oyster back, its a totally overrated bracelet, the stock seiko was much better, better build, was tighter, thicker, much better and bigger clasp.
The strapcode was loose with play everywhere, thinner, looked cheap, was cheaply made, endlinks had a poor fit.

My strapcode superengineer2 is a killer bracelet, robust, no wobble or play, big thick pins that dont come loose like my razor, great bracelet i highly recommend.

My retro razor which is a rally style dive bracelet is fantastic build, nice and thick, great design but the top two pins would unscrew themselves within 10 hours of wear.

Ive just had to loctite them in, the end links are very poorly fitted with zero tolerance, i cant fit them to one of my turtles.

So are the stock seiko bracelets better than the aftermarket models in their class like the oyster, yes much better imo.

I havnt liked any of the uncle seiko or strapcode normal thickness bracelets, only some of the thicker heavier ones.

Seiko stock prospex bracelets are underrated.

Samis stock bracelet is a really nice one.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> @Cobia brother, I have already pre-ordered the new Manta Ray watch (plus one for my son as well) and am seriously thinking of the Great White Shark one too. This hobby is costly...


BOOM!!!!!! Very happy to hear mate, im on the manta for sure but i'll wait 6 months to save the wallet.
Your son will be stoked im sure.
You seen the great white in person?
Should be able to get one for a good price now.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!!!!!! Very happy to hear mate, im on the manta for sure but i'll wait 6 months to save the wallet.
> Your son will be stoked im sure.
> You seen the great white in person?
> Should be able to get one for a good price now.


Yes. Saw one in the shops but it's RRP and a miserly discount, so I will probably seek one from Starbuy.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!!!!!! Very happy to hear mate, im on the manta for sure but i'll wait 6 months to save the wallet.
> Your son will be stoked im sure.
> You seen the great white in person?
> Should be able to get one for a good price now.


Yes. Saw one in the shops but it's RRP and a miserly discount, so I will probably seek one from Starbuy.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda surprised so many people opt for the after market bracelet. For a $250-$300 watch the bracelet is more than adequate in my opinion.
> ...


Thanks for the response!

I have thought about getting a strapcode before and I don't doubt some are probably better, but I think people have a tendency to exaggerate a bit about how "bad" the Seiko bracelets are. For a $250 watch I feel it is more than adequate and for the price I haven't had anything I thought was better. 
I have thought about the super engineer for my Tuna, but I really like the adjustable clasp, so I am not sure I will ever make the leap. If anything I would like to get a new OEM MM300 bracelet, but I have a feeling they might be a bit difficult to get or the price just too steep.

As for the Uncle Seiko, I am a bit surprised, but also glad to know. I think I am good sticking with my OEM bracelet for now.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Very glad to join the Samurai family.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello all, I have been (happily) stuck in Tuna land as of late, but let's not forget about the STO Great White, on a ToxicNATO Magnum, very comfy. I have a Haveston 1944c in route too, I LOVE SAMURAIS !!!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## adimic (Jan 9, 2019)

Heres one from me...










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Going to let this beauty go today (SRPB55 mod)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

seven (plus three) samurai


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

On a Haveston 1944c, it tricks my eyes into thinking 1st 15 min of bezel is olive drab color...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

jovani said:


>


Love the gilt Sammy

Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Only Samurai I have is the Save the Ocean Great White edition, just a fantastic watch. My next one might be the new Save the Ocean coming out with the Stingrays on the dial. Can't wait to see that in person.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

scott99 said:


> Only Samurai I have is the Save the Ocean Great White edition, just a fantastic watch. My next one might be the new Save the Ocean coming out with the Stingrays on the dial. Can't wait to see that in person.


I agree, here is mine on Strapcode today-


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Wears comfortable on a elastic MN straps.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Anyone bought the Manta Ray King Samurai yet? It’s not yet available here but I can see it being available on some websites and chrono24. The dial has some very interesting texture to it. Kinda like the frost texture on the sarx055


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

My two Sammies. I wore the orange one today. I really like it with the Uncle Seiko GL831.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Really impressed with the 4r, timekeeping is superb.









Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimoJK (Feb 8, 2018)

Went out to the Krimmlr waterfalls in Austria today, had to take some shots of the "blue lagoon" in its natural habitat!























Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Not a samurai owner here but I am already looking forward to the white samurai with ceramic bezel already!


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

TimoJK said:


> Went out to the Krimmlr waterfalls in Austria today, had to take some shots of the "blue lagoon" in its natural habitat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcos17 (May 5, 2014)

Pongster said:


> seven (plus three) samurai
> 
> View attachment 15353532


Wow, what a collection. Very nice. Personal favorite?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bcos17 said:


> Wow, what a collection. Very nice. Personal favorite?


the zimbe 9


----------



## bes-b2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There is something about the new Samurais, these are the two I own.


http://imgur.com/zujFeLU


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Out in the bay!









Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

On Crafterblue rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

on a US Tropic. Love this particular blue and the matte insert


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

autofiend said:


> on a US Tropic. Love this particular blue and the matte insert


Great pictures

Sent from my I3312 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Samurai on mesh from Seiko 5 SRPD71


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

I was going to be a Samurai owner today when this arrived in the mail. It's my 2nd attempt. The bezel would not center and the bezel movement was really rough, so I sent it back.

The previous one I ordered had a mis-aligned dial (clocked to the left), while the chapter ring and bezel were fine. Not trying to drop crap here as I really like the style of the Samurai. If they were close I'd have kept one, but I'm having bad luck. I've seen 2 at local stores and they're not any better ?


















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)

I am pining for the white dial version.
Probably will also get an after market bracelet for a very classy look.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

K42 said:


> I was going to be a Samurai owner today when this arrived in the mail. It's my 2nd attempt. The bezel would not center and the bezel movement was really rough, so I sent it back.
> 
> The previous one I ordered had a mis-aligned dial (clocked you the left), while the chapter ring and bezel were fine. Not trying to drop crap here as I really like the style of the Samurai. If they were close I'd have kept one, but I'm having bad luck. I've seen 2 at local stores and they're not any better
> 
> ...


That same model was my first Samurai and the bezel was extremely difficult to turn. I loved the watch so I stupidly kept it anyway but it put me off Seiko for a bit. More of us need to do exactly what you did when it comes to Seiko's QC failures - send em back. Only when Seiko's retailers start complaining to Seiko about the return rate will Seiko be motivated to take QC seriously. I see too many people post misaligned stuff but say, "it's not too bad". Yes it is. Send it back.

A year or so later I bought the first STO Samurai and it was perfect. A year after that I bought 4 more in a quick burst all from ebay and to my complete surprise they were all perfect as well. But I made sure the sellers accepted returns before pulling the trigger.

Good luck to you. I hope that if you try again your next one is a good one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Orange Samurais


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Can someone measure the crystal diameter of the Samurai? Twice I forgot to do it before sending them back. Thanks.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today it s time for my *seiko blue lagoon*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The blue lagoon


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh a sister


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Is it still Shark Week?

SRPD23 on Strapcode


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Wednesday still got the blues.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Save the Ocean


----------



## cosciente (Mar 26, 2015)

*Just bought STO1 aka SRPD09, the very first day with them on my wrist, emotions are sky rocketing - awesome watches and unbeatable beauty!*!


----------



## cosciente (Mar 26, 2015)

*Just bought STO1 aka SRPD09, the very first day with them on my wrist, emotions are sky rocketing - awesome watches and unbeatable beauty!*!


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

My new Samurai Save the Ocean SRPD23.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

The courier man came by and dropped off my pre-order for the 2020 King Samurai in white dial and the "Manta Ray". Manta Ray not yet sized but here's the obligatory wrist shot with the white dial. 😁










Both joined the Orange Samurai that I got last Christmas and I hope that I am able to expand my little Samurai "army" a bit more 










Thanks to @Cobia for getting me started.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Got round to sizing the bracelet and had this on the wrist today. Really love the subtle Manta Rays in the background. I think Seiko did a really good job with this.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> View attachment 15422259


Nice! Great strap!


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The courier man came by and dropped off my pre-order for the 2020 King Samurai in white dial and the "Manta Ray". Manta Ray not yet sized but here's the obligatory wrist shot with the white dial. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15420452
> 
> ...


You have a great looking Samurai collection. Those are the exact pieces I am interested in. Is there any chance you could take some pictures from a few feet away on wrist? I would like to see them at a distance. If not, kool collection!


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> The courier man came by and dropped off my pre-order for the 2020 King Samurai in white dial and the "Manta Ray". Manta Ray not yet sized but here's the obligatory wrist shot with the white dial.
> 
> View attachment 15420452
> 
> ...


thx for sharing..first live street pics of the new Samurais i think! the new bezel inserts look great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> Nice! Great strap!


Thanks! It's a fitted rubber strap from crafter blue.


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

Still love my silver one









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Good write up of the Seiko Samurai.👍👍









The Complete Guide to Every Seiko Samurai - Past and Present


You may have heard that the Seiko Samurai is a re-release of a discontinued model. But do you know how deep the rabbit hole really goes?




wristocracy.com


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Got round to sizing the bracelet and had this on the wrist today. Really love the subtle Manta Rays in the background. I think Seiko did a really good job with this.
> 
> View attachment 15422242


This looks smashing in the sun, congrats bro doggy, looks great imo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Got round to sizing the bracelet and had this on the wrist today. Really love the subtle Manta Rays in the background. I think Seiko did a really good job with this.
> 
> View attachment 15422242


Im still getting it after seeing these pics, dial looks like the deep ocean, absolutly smashing outdoors.
Bezel looks great too mate
They both look aligned well too, good score.
Your son like his?


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*SRPB51 & SRPB53 
*Howdy folks, just came across this SAMURAI blog/post thingy...hope you don't mind if I join in with my 2.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Came across this one. Probably will get some comments, but after I did the hand swap I actually enjoy wearing this watch. It is definitely a scaled down version compared to the original. Lume is non-existent, no screw down, 100m WR and case is thicker. Still runs the NH35 movement, 120 bezel clicks and the strap is very comfortable. The on-sale price was a joke, couldn't pass it on.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Still loving my latest Manta Ray. I created a collage of photos showing the beautiful dial in response to a thread in the Public Forum but these look too good to not share. ?










Looking up close, you can see the texture of the dial that looks like an oil painting and it catches the light at different angles which brings it to life. In the sun, those Manta Rays remind me of being in the ocean and looking up towards the surface with the Manta Rays swimming overhead. Simply sublime.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Teddy Blanchard said:


> You have a great looking Samurai collection. Those are the exact pieces I am interested in. Is there any chance you could take some pictures from a few feet away on wrist? I would like to see them at a distance. If not, kool collection!


Thanks. I will remember to take some photos the next time I am outdoors with a phone.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still loving my latest Manta Ray. I created a collage of photos showing the beautiful dial in response to a thread in the Public Forum but these look too good to not share. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15432000
> 
> ...


Absolutely smashing bro, its subtile and not overcooked, adds a real talking point to the watch, just looks a million dollars.
This is a must have imo, after seeing all your pics here im extra sold.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Absolutely smashing bro, its subtile and not overcooked, adds a real talking point to the watch, just looks a million dollars.
> This is a must have imo, after seeing all your pics here im extra sold.


That's what we are here for. We are enablers to help you make up your mind


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Anyone with the new king samurais have any issues with the screw down crown? I had the white version come in and the screw down crown was a mess, not screwing down. Never had anything like it before. Hoping it’s more a one off as I really like these pieces.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Still loving my latest Manta Ray. I created a collage of photos showing the beautiful dial in response to a thread in the Public Forum but these look too good to not share. 😁
> 
> View attachment 15432000
> 
> ...


looks superb, I had the white dial but have to return it due to QC issues. Was going to replace it for the same one but that manta ray dial. Any advice when choosing between the two? Which do you prefer?


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

thegamblershand said:


> Anyone with the new king samurais have any issues with the screw down crown? I had the white version come in and the screw down crown was a mess, not screwing down. Never had anything like it before. Hoping it's more a one off as I really like these pieces.


Not screwing down ?
Does it have the spring-pop mechanism in it ?
It's sad to hear that the QC flopped...


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

leets said:


> Not screwing down ?
> Does it have the spring-pop mechanism in it ?
> It's sad to hear that the QC flopped...


It did not give off a pop when unscrewing the crown. It comes kind of just out. It seems like there is damage on the tube, at the very top before the threads begin it seems to me like part of the polished area was worn out. Keep in mind I had the watch for about 2 hours before noticing the issue. Initially the first time I unscrewed it it was extremely difficult. I had to put pressure on the crown while unscrewing just to get it to unscrew smoothly. When its fully out at the third position, I push in and feel two clicks until it gets into the winding position and then when trying to screw it down it always feels like there is another one of those clicks and it always gets stuck after a turn, I then need to turn anti clockwise and try again. I tried the back screwing method to good effect but it only worked a couple times, plus the crown should screw down without that hack. Hard to explain but disappointing, waited many many months for the watch to be available. A few people have said to me, that a Seiko, it's normal, is that true? I can't imagine that's true.

I've attached a photo, maybe it reveals something.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> Anyone with the new king samurais have any issues with the screw down crown? I had the white version come in and the screw down crown was a mess, not screwing down. Never had anything like it before. Hoping it's more a one off as I really like these pieces.


Hi @thegamblershand 
I do have an issue with one of the watches I bought. I bought both the Manta Ray and white dial. The crown tube on the Manta Ray wasn't well machined and it felt like it had machining burrs on it. Hard to screw in and rough. Not the kind of quality I was expecting for a watch that was retailing for close to a $1k. Could be one off but I suspect that perhaps the calibration of a machine on one of the production lines was knocked out of alignment or something.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> It did not give off a pop when unscrewing the crown. It comes kind of just out. *It seems like there is damage on the tube*, at the very top before the threads begin it seems to me like part of the polished area was worn out. Keep in mind I had the watch for about 2 hours before noticing the issue. Initially *the first time I unscrewed it it was extremely difficult*. I had to put pressure on the crown while unscrewing just to get it to unscrew smoothly. When its fully out at the third position, I push in and feel two clicks until it gets into the winding position and then when trying to screw it down it always feels like there is another one of those clicks and it always gets stuck after a turn, I then need to turn anti clockwise and try again. I tried the back screwing method to good effect but it only worked a couple times, plus the crown should screw down without that hack. Hard to explain but disappointing, waited many many months for the watch to be available. A few people have said to me, that a Seiko, it's normal, is that true? I can't imagine that's true.
> 
> I've attached a photo, maybe it reveals something.


Same issue with mine. I contacted the shop I bought from and I have returned it for an exchange.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> looks superb, I had the white dial but have to return it due to QC issues. Was going to replace it for the same one but that manta ray dial. Any advice when choosing between the two? Which do you prefer?


Honestly, I actually like the white dial more for the waffle design on it. I think the said QC issues is more the luck of the draw. Same goes with mis-alignment of the chapter ring.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

BWOAH. I can't get past the beautiful waffle pattern.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Honestly, I actually like the white dial more for the waffle design on it. I think the said QC issues is more the luck of the draw. Same goes with mis-alignment of the chapter ring.


You are right mate, occasionally you get issues like this, its the luck of the draw.
No excuses though, QC is an area seiko need to improve on, us seiko fans have been complaining about it forever.

@thegamblershand send it back mate, the crown tube is poorly finished on the end.
All these watches are made by machines, unfortunately it happens sometimes mate.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> BWOAH. I can't get past the beautiful waffle pattern.
> 
> View attachment 15438701


Its really growing on me mate, not usually a white dial guy but that looks great, the subtile way the squares catch a shadow on one side, bottom edge in the photo, looks nice, adds depth to the dial.
Are they gunmetal coloured hands and markers or silver?
Is it a creme/off white or white dial?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi @thegamblershand
> I do have an issue with one of the watches I bought. I bought both the Manta Ray and white dial. The crown tube on the Manta Ray wasn't well machined and it felt like it had machining burrs on it. Hard to screw in and rough. Not the kind of quality I was expecting for a watch that was retailing for close to a $1k. Could be one off but I suspect that perhaps the calibration of a machine on one of the production lines was knocked out of alignment or something.


thanks for the information, shame really. I understand these things can happen but it seems like there's been a good few having the same issue.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Same issue with mine. I contacted the shop I bought from and I have returned it for an exchange.


i was thinking that's what I'll do too, unfortunately an exchange isn't possible as they don't have the white dial in stock anymore. Partly why I asked about the manta ray dial but now I don't know what to do. Are you worried at all that you get another one with issues?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

@thegamblershand send it back mate, the crown tube is poorly finished on the end.
All these watches are made by machines, unfortunately it happens sometimes mate.
[/QUOTE]

I went ahead and sent it back. Just not sure what to do from here. Let the samurai dream go or risk the same issue.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Cobia said:


> You are right mate, occasionally you get issues like this, its the luck of the draw.
> No excuses though, QC is an area seiko need to improve on, us seiko fans have been complaining about it forever.
> 
> @thegamblershand send it back mate, the crown tube is poorly finished on the end.
> All these watches are made by machines, unfortunately it happens sometimes mate.


I went ahead and sent it back. Just not sure to do from here. Let the samurai dream go or risk the same issue.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> i was thinking that's what I'll do too, unfortunately an exchange isn't possible as they don't have the white dial in stock anymore. Partly why I asked about the manta ray dial but now I don't know what to do. Are you worried at all that you get another one with issues?


Hi @thegamblershand nah, not worried at all. Seiko is a big company and they make millions of watches a year. Even if 0.1% failure rate, that is still quite a lot of watches. I have 7 Seiko watches and only this one had to go back. Otherwise, it's been good and people here will tell you not to give up.

If you really like the white dial, I suggest that you ask for a refund and buy from another dealer that may have the white dial.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Its really growing on me mate, not usually a white dial guy but that looks great, the subtile way the squares catch a shadow on one side, bottom edge in the photo, looks nice, adds depth to the dial.
> Are they gunmetal coloured hands and markers or silver?
> Is it a creme/off white or white dial?


Far out mate! Thanks for pointing out that the hands are smoked. I never noticed it. Wow! Notice something new everyday mate. Better call into the shop soon or it will all be sold out soon.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thegamblershand said:


> I went ahead and sent it back. Just not sure to do from here. Let the samurai dream go or risk the same issue.


Dont let the sami dream go bro, theyre great watches, you just got a bad one which happens.
Ive got about 20 seiko divers, ive only had issues with one or two.
Next one you buy, give them a list of things to look over the watch for you, before they send it.
I always ask the seller to look for defects, it makes them know i care about the little stuff, i'd suggest doing the same.
Ask if they can check alignment and send the better one they have, ask them to check the crown tube and check its ok, explain your previous issue.
You will get a good one.
This isnt new to seiko or the Samis, when they started making them again a few years back, a batch of the first ones had misaligned crown tubes, not centered between the crown guards.
It was the calibration that had obviously slipped on the machine and there was a batch of misaligned ones that seiko QC didnt detect or didnt care about, they got into stores and people were upset and sent them back.
Seiko fixed the problem quickly but what im saying poor QC is not a new thing.
Dont give up the dream bro, have another try, samis are very unique and cool divers that wear well.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thegamblershand said:


> i was thinking that's what I'll do too, unfortunately an exchange isn't possible as they don't have the white dial in stock anymore. Partly why I asked about the manta ray dial but now I don't know what to do. Are you worried at all that you get another one with issues?


Id suggest to Dogbert what i suggested to you, ask them to check it before they send it, explain the issue and ask them to check for crown defects and to check that the crown tube thread is ok.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Far out mate! Thanks for pointing out that the hands are smoked. I never noticed it. Wow! Notice something new everyday mate. Better call into the shop soon or it will all be sold out soon.


My nickname for the white is the Milky bar Samurai  makes me hungry for chocolate looking at that dial.
The gunmetal makes it pop a bit more, it was a smarter option than the SS look.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> My nickname for the white is the Milky bar Samurai  makes me hungry for chocolate looking at that dial.
> The gunmetal makes it pop a more, it was a smarter option than the SS look.


When you look at it straight on, it looks like black. However, you can see it is a smoke grey colour at an angle.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When you look at it straight on, it looks like black. However, you can see it is a smoke grey colour at an angle.





Dogbert_is_fat said:


> When you look at it straight on, it looks like black. However, you can see it is a smoke grey colour at an angle.


What colour is the tip of the seconds hand? gold?
Is the seiko logo applied or printed on? looks applied, very nice.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> What colour is the tip of the seconds hand? gold?
> Is the seiko logo applied or printed on? looks applied, very nice.


HI @Cobia the tip of the seconds hand is gold (probably nickel) but the Seiko logo and the two lines of text are printed. It was done very well and it tricked my eyes. Had to use a loupe to examine it.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Got round to sizing the bracelet and had this on the wrist today. Really love the subtle Manta Rays in the background. I think Seiko did a really good job with this.
> 
> View attachment 15422242


Absolutely LOVE this one. I have the Great White Edition one, and love it, but this one is insanely beautiful. Hoping the price comes down a little, the best I've seen is $580, shipping from Japan.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Certified G said:


> Is it still Shark Week?
> 
> SRPD23 on Strapcode


Such a beautiful watch. I have this one, my next Samurai will be the newest iteration of the Save the Ocean.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> HI @Cobia the tip of the seconds hand is gold (probably nickel) but the Seiko logo and the two lines of text are printed. It was done very well and it tricked my eyes. Had to use a loupe to examine it.


thanks mate, it tricked my eyes too, looked applied.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

scott99 said:


> Absolutely LOVE this one. I have the Great White Edition one, and love it, but this one is insanely beautiful. Hoping the price comes down a little, the best I've seen is $580, shipping from Japan.


It will come down for sure if you can play the waiting game, i'm doing the same.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi @thegamblershand nah, not worried at all. Seiko is a big company and they make millions of watches a year. Even if 0.1% failure rate, that is still quite a lot of watches. I have 7 Seiko watches and only this one had to go back. Otherwise, it's been good and people here will tell you not to give up.
> 
> If you really like the white dial, I suggest that you ask for a refund and buy from another dealer that may have the white dial.


Thanks for the input man, I'll hopefully get the refund in the next days. The watch should arrive back to them today.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Dont let the sami dream go bro, theyre great watches, you just got a bad one which happens.
> Ive got about 20 seiko divers, ive only had issues with one or two.
> Next one you buy, give them a list of things to look over the watch for you, before they send it.
> I always ask the seller to look for defects, it makes them know i care about the little stuff, i'd suggest doing the same.
> ...


that's good to hear from someone who's owned so many Seikos, I guess it was just super unlucky and a test maybe, to see how much I really want it hahah..

I've sent a few emails off to differentdealers to ask about the QC of the screw down crown. To make sure things are in order. I've also heard from a few others who own it and have no issues. Thanks again ?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

This was it on wrist before I noticed the issues.









And here is the SRPB51K1. The black dial doesn't suit me more than the white or does it? I think the upgrades really push me in the new king samurais direction but something to reconsider now it's gone back.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The white dial Samurai in my opinion looks better than the white Omega Seamaster. I tried it on today at Sydney Vintage Watches in the Strand Arcade and they gave me 20% off retail. Down to AUD $760. They are holding it for me. I decide tomorrow.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Galaga said:


> The white dial Samurai in my opinion looks better than the white Omega Seamaster. I tried it on today at Sydney Vintage Watches in the Strand Arcade and they gave me 20% off retail. Down to AUD $760. They are holding it for me. I decide tomorrow.


did you test out the screw down crown action?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

thegamblershand said:


> did you test out the screw down crown action?


Yes. It was fine.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Galaga said:


> The white dial Samurai in my opinion looks better than the white Omega Seamaster. I tried it on today at Sydney Vintage Watches in the Strand Arcade and they gave me 20% off retail. Down to AUD $760. They are holding it for me. I decide tomorrow.


I hope it's good news tomorrow!


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cobia said:


> It will come down for sure if you can play the waiting game, i'm doing the same.


It's funny you say that, I looked at one for $625 on Ebay because they had fast shipping, and the seller sent me a message saying he will sell it to me for $525. Still gonna wait on it, maybe I'll get it next month for my birthday.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

My AD friend called me today and I picked this up. Got to be my favorite Seiko dial so far.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

borchard929 said:


> My AD friend called me today and I picked this up. Got to be my favorite Seiko dial so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since sending the white back due to QC I'm going back and forth on whether I should get this instead. ? the STO looks great but I'm just worried it's a bit to specific/special. Mmmm...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> Since sending the white back due to QC I'm going back and forth on whether I should get this instead.  the STO looks great but I'm just worried it's a bit to specific/special. Mmmm...


That's an easy problem to solve. Buy both.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rule 1. Middle aged men should never buy watches without their glasses.


















Shame Seiko Shame. This may tip me over the edge with this brand.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Rule 1. Middle aged men should never buy watches without their glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be happy with that as long as the crown was working nice and smoothly ?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Rule 1. Middle aged men should never buy watches without their glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on it 👌


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The white dial Samurai in my opinion looks better than the white Omega Seamaster. I tried it on today at Sydney Vintage Watches in the Strand Arcade and they gave me 20% off retail. Down to AUD $760. They are holding it for me. I decide tomorrow.


Its really surprised me this watch, id go for it if i was you, its hard finding a nice white dial diver.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Rule 1. Middle aged men should never buy watches without their glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats wrong with it? the alignment at the top?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> whats wrong with it? the alignment at the top?


The chapter ring is out by plenty


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Galaga said:


> The chapter ring is out by plenty


This is a must return. Doesn't deserve to be labelled as King.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Galaga said:


> The chapter ring is out by plenty


hum yeah I mean I've seen much worse. If it was mine and the crown was screwing down all nicely I'd keep it. It wasn't instantly noticeable to me, took me a bit to see but I do see it. But if it bothers you now it'll probably always bother you so maybe an exchange.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> That's an easy problem to solve. Buy both.


Hahah don't know how the misses would feel about that ?


----------



## Bauzen (Feb 4, 2012)

Joined the club last month, what a fun t-shirt watch!


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Just added the same one to my collection Bauzen.  Decided I really needed to add some color to my collection...went FULL ORANGE like you with a strap from strapsco.com and I feel like I've now got the ultimate tropical vacation watch on my wrist. 


























-Shawn


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

got mine couple of days ago. looks really amazing in real life. the dial is slightly off-white. i also did notice the bezel has a inner polished ring (new bezel?) mine has no crown issues but there's slight misalignment at 5,6 & 7.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

imdamian said:


> got mine couple of days ago. looks really amazing in real life. the dial is slightly off-white. i also did notice the bezel has a inner polished ring (new bezel?) mine has no crown issues but there's slight misalignment at 5,6 & 7.
> 
> View attachment 15447373
> 
> ...


That's good to hear with the crown issues. ? hoping if I find another I'm not so unlucky like the first time. I wasn't totally sure if I shouldn't go for the save the ocean model but seeing the white again has me thinking to stick with it. Didn't think it would look so good on a NATO ?


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

is the new king samurai bezel really ceramic? if it is i'm sold.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

yvliew said:


> is the new king samurai bezel really ceramic? if it is i'm sold.


It is 👌


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking for owners of King Samurai manta ray who can upload some high quality/resolution photo please?? Thanks!


----------



## BluGrass (Sep 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

BluGrass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classics Gen 2 no cyclops?


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got this yesterday. Loving it. Seiko nailed the dial, IMO.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

UltraSam said:


> This is a must return. Doesn't deserve to be labelled as King.


Returned and refund granted. Seiko and I are done. I have more than enough.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Droyal said:


> Just got this yesterday. Loving it. Seiko nailed the dial, IMO.
> View attachment 15448713
> View attachment 15448714
> View attachment 15448717


Looks awesome. 👌


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

BluGrass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice, something about the samurai. I don't have huge wrists, quite the opposite but just looks awesome ?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

My Orange Sammy getting a bath to fix the tight bezel. Soap and warm water and then a rinse off helps free up a stuck or tight bezel and it is safe for the bezel gasket

It is now freed up and working great


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Returned and refund granted. Seiko and I are done. I have more than enough.


Nah, just stick to the more expensive Seiko's.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Nah, just stick to the more expensive Seiko's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











This one will never leave the nest.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Decided to pull the trigger. But seiko being seiko again.. chapter ring is not align... I can't accept this...


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

yvliew said:


> Decided to pull the trigger. But seiko being seiko again.. chapter ring is not align... I can't accept this...
> View attachment 15450771


How do you like the dial? For me the chapter ring alignment is not an issue, especially when it's not way off. But the crown issues or very bad bezel alignment bother me. Such a shame though as design wise these watches are gorgeous. ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Returned and refund granted. Seiko and I are done. I have more than enough.











Lol talk about an over reation bro G, you must be having a bad day .
You know the score with Seiko, alignment isnt going to change overnight.
I agree with you, its just not good enough the alignment situation, im not defending it but watch brands are like women.
You think youve found the perfect lady until you find out she has plenty of flaws.
Even the most perfect lady has a few QC issues, its no big deal if you love the rest of the package.
What you gonna do? start buying Christopher Ward or Hamilton divers 
I'll give you a few days to calm down and come to your senses


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> This one will never leave the nest.


My lady just saw this and she said how stylish you look and what a nice watch it is.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> My lady just saw this and she said how stylish you look and what a nice watch it is.


Best forearms and second best arse on the forums (after yours of course)


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Are samurai bezel really stiff to turn?? Damn I forgot to check the bezel. It got hard to turn around 6 o’clock.. but chapter ring is aligned properly. Found on another shop..


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

At some lighting the dial is like oil painting. It's really mesmerizing. To me felt like some Grand seiko level dial..


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

yvliew said:


> At some lighting the dial is like oil painting. It's really mesmerizing. To me felt like some Grand seiko level dial..
> 
> View attachment 15450935
> View attachment 15450936
> ...


looks superb.. I've been trying to decide between this and the white. My issue with this one is how specific/special of a dial it is. Really looks great but not sure I want manta rays on my dial. It feels like less of a serious piece, more fun, would rather see it without the manta rays but I understand why they do it. Read someone say the white looks like a samurai in a tuxedo. ? but needless to say the sto does look great.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Best forearms and second best arse on the forums (after yours of course)


LOL!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

thegamblershand said:


> looks superb.. I've been trying to decide between this and the white. My issue with this one is how specific/special of a dial it is. Really looks great but not sure I want manta rays on my dial. It feels like less of a serious piece, more fun, would rather see it without the manta rays but I understand why they do it. Read someone say the white looks like a samurai in a tuxedo. ? but needless to say the sto does look great.


The manta ray is really subtle. barely sees it when looking in real life. Camera does a better job capturing the manta rays shades. have u checked them out in person? You gotta see it for real first.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Any Samurai modders out there? I just ordered the King Samurai Manta Ray (as shown above) from Gnomon. But I'd like to switch the basic black (boring) bezel ring for a blue-and-red "pepsi" piece. Actually, I'd just swap the whole bezel, so the watch could easily be returned to original should I ever decide to sell.

So, are all Samurai cases and bezels interchangeable? Or is the "king" case any different? I'd prefer to stick with genuine Seiko parts, but even more I want the "pepsi" ring to be ceramic. So if Seiko doesn't offer that, I'd look to the aftermarket.

Any suggestions, including part numbers and names of reliable parts sellers, will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Ferretnose said:


> Any Samurai modders out there? I just ordered the King Samurai Manta Ray (as shown above) from Gnomon. But I'd like to switch the basic black (boring) bezel ring for a blue-and-red "pepsi" piece. Actually, I'd just swap the whole bezel, so the watch could easily be returned to original should I ever decide to sell.
> 
> So, are all Samurai cases and bezels interchangeable? Or is the "king" case any different? I'd prefer to stick with genuine Seiko parts, but even more I want the "pepsi" ring to be ceramic. So if Seiko doesn't offer that, I'd look to the aftermarket.
> 
> Any suggestions, including part numbers and names of reliable parts sellers, will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


are there any aftermarket ceramic bezel insert? one of the reason i bought king samurai is the ceramic bezel. wouldn't mod with anything lower than ceramic..

yeah I think u would have to change the bezel and bezel inserts all together. trying to take off the original bezel inserts might break it.. i guess ceramic is easy to break?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

yvliew said:


> The manta ray is really subtle. barely sees it when looking in real life. Camera does a better job capturing the manta rays shades. have u checked them out in person? You gotta see it for real first.


I haven't seen it in person. I know I need to really before having too strong of an opinion but it would have to be ordered online. The nice thing with the STO is the dial appears smaller than the white dial, which I do like. It's a hard one. ?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

yvliew said:


> The manta ray is really subtle. barely sees it when looking in real life. Camera does a better job capturing the manta rays shades. have u checked them out in person? You gotta see it for real first.


Did you see the white dial in person? So as to give your opinion on the two?


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

thegamblershand said:


> Did you see the white dial in person? So as to give your opinion on the two?


Yes I've seen all 3 models.The white does look nice but only on rubber strap. But still can't compare with the manta ray save the ocean dial. It's really special. See it in person and you will fall for it instantly and it actually had more serious look to it than the white king samurai. Fits casual and formal. Wouldn't say the same for the white one.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Ferretnose said:


> Any Samurai modders out there? I just ordered the King Samurai Manta Ray (as shown above) from Gnomon. But I'd like to switch the basic black (boring) bezel ring for a blue-and-red "pepsi" piece. Actually, I'd just swap the whole bezel, so the watch could easily be returned to original should I ever decide to sell.
> 
> So, are all Samurai cases and bezels interchangeable? Or is the "king" case any different? I'd prefer to stick with genuine Seiko parts, but even more I want the "pepsi" ring to be ceramic. So if Seiko doesn't offer that, I'd look to the aftermarket.
> 
> Any suggestions, including part numbers and names of reliable parts sellers, will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Yes, there are some mods done, but not many. I would think that the last generation and current generation parts can be exchanged. Check out this thread:

Why so few Samurai mods?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...nk_source=app[/URL]"]Why so few Samurai mods?
I got my Samurai in a trade, originally as a 051, but wanted to do something like this (not my pic):









But first started out with a blue lumed bezel insert and Yobokies hands, which is a reference to the first gen JDM Samurai's:









Then bought a original Pepsi bezel and insert from the Bay and swapped it out:









Kept the Pepsi bezel/insert, and went back to the original hands:









The Yobokies hands are now in the Invicta Samurai copy, also a reference to the hard to get JDM first gen blue Samurai









So, there you go. My mod history with the Samurai.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## massimax (Jan 5, 2015)

Greetings from Italy


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

massimax said:


> Greetings from Italy
> 
> View attachment 15452025
> 
> ...


Woah that King samurai on the bracelet 👀👌 looks stunning. Congrats. How is the screw down crown? Smooth?


----------



## massimax (Jan 5, 2015)

Crown is perfect but chapter ring is ever so slightly misaligned (see 12 hour mark). Luckily you don’t notice it so much. Ah, Seiko...


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

massimax said:


> Crown is perfect but chapter ring is ever so slightly misaligned (see 12 hour mark). Luckily you don't notice it so much. Ah, Seiko...


Yeah I didn't notice the chapter ring. As long as the screw down down works flawlessly then I'd be happy with your model. Looks really great, is that a strapcode hexad?!


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

yvliew said:


> Yes I've seen all 3 models.The white does look nice but only on rubber strap. But still can't compare with the manta ray save the ocean dial. It's really special. See it in person and you will fall for it instantly and it actually had more serious look to it than the white king samurai. Fits casual and formal. Wouldn't say the same for the white one.


I'll see if I can get my hands on one. From the photos and videos I've seen it certainly does look ???


----------



## massimax (Jan 5, 2015)

thegamblershand said:


> Yeah I didn't notice the chapter ring. As long as the screw down down works flawlessly then I'd be happy with your model. Looks really great, is that a strapcode hexad?!


what kind of issue should the crown have?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

massimax said:


> what kind of issue should the crown have?


If you go back a few pages you'll see my post. I had to return mine as the crown would not screw down, was very gritty and I've also spoke to a few others who had the same issue and have had to return theirs.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

massimax said:


> what kind of issue should the crown have?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

So, another story. Found another dealer and ordered the samurai. Arrived just now... the crown is better. Still no pop but it's much smoother but what is this red spot on the dial...


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

I am not sure what to do from here. 🥺


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Send it back... that's shocking luck there. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Red PeeKay said:


> Send it back... that's shocking luck there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I'm also shocked, I don't know if I should see a funny side to it ??‍♂ Two of the same watch ordered from different dealers and both times I'm unlucky ??‍♂ Third time the charm?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

I love the look of it. Even the second time round but come on... what is that for luck


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> I love the look of it. Even the second time round but come on... what is that for luck
> View attachment 15452848


It can be a hand marking to align the chapter ring 😋


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Thanks, Tagtime! Nice pictures, too.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

UltraSam said:


> It can be a hand marking to align the chapter ring ?


I don't know if I should see that as a good thing or bad ??? I'm having no luck with Seiko.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> I love the look of it. Even the second time round but come on... what is that for luck
> View attachment 15452848


Cannot Like this but I gave you a Like just for posting this. Mate, I think you have had a bad run of luck with Seiko watches. Maybe it is not for you. The gods are telling you to go and buy a nice German watch. Better quality and much, much better customer service. Go check out the German watch forum.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Cannot Like this but I gave you a Like just for posting this. Mate, I think you have had a bad run of luck with Seiko watches. Maybe it is not for you. The gods are telling you to go and buy a nice German watch. Better quality and much, much better customer service. Go check out the German watch forum.


yepp it's what I kind of thought or maybe it's a challenge to see how much I want one ? maybe this is stupid of me but I've since ordered another. Third time lucky maybe ? I'll update when it's here. And if it's a no go then it's really not meant to be. I've looked into German or Swiss but a lot of German watches are out of my price range of what I was looking to spend. At least the pieces that appeal to me.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thegamblershand said:


> So, another story. Found another dealer and ordered the samurai. Arrived just now... the crown is better. Still no pop but it's much smoother but what is this red spot on the dial...
> View attachment 15452792


**** im sorry to see this mate, Id understand you ditching em after this lol, poor form from Seiko.
Id like to say its the rare and sort after red spot model but thats just bad QC.
I dont want to encourage you to get another because things tend to happen in 3s lol.
Sorry bro for your ****e experience with Seiko.
Maybe the QC on these kings is actually worse than the standard models, i dont know.
Seems to be a lot of little issues with them.
Disappointing stuff from Seiko.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Cobia said:


> **** im sorry to see this mate, Id understand you ditching em after this lol, poor form from Seiko.
> Id like to say its the rare and sort after red spot model but thats just bad QC.
> I dont want to encourage you to get another because things tend to happen in 3s lol.
> Sorry bro for your ****e experience with Seiko.
> ...


Thanks for the condolences, I also don't know what's going on. Maybe due to the whole Covid ? situation it's caused issues like lack of QC, even more so than usual. I went ahead and ordered another, so it's either third time lucky or as you say and it's another dud. Will post on here when it arrives. All this makes me want it more lol, you want what you can't have and all that lol


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> Thanks for the condolences, I also don't know what's going on. Maybe due to the whole Covid ? situation it's caused issues like lack of QC, even more so than usual. I went ahead and ordered another, so it's either third time lucky or as you say and it's another dud. Will post on here when it arrives. All this makes me want it more lol, you want what you can't have and all that lol


I am rooting for you man! Here's hoping you an amazing piece with perfect alignment and zero QC issues. You deserve it at this point. ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jeff Pesos said:


> I am rooting for you man! Here's hoping you an amazing piece with perfect alignment and zero QC issues. You deserve it at this point. ?


Umm.... rooting has a different meaning to us Australians....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> Thanks for the condolences, I also don't know what's going on. Maybe due to the whole Covid ? situation it's caused issues like lack of QC, even more so than usual. I went ahead and ordered another, so it's either third time lucky or as you say and it's another dud. Will post on here when it arrives. All this makes me want it more lol, you want what you can't have and all that lol


Hopefully it will be alright this time round for you!


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Umm.... rooting has a different meaning to us Australians....


Australian is its own language. I wouldn't call it English. ?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

thegamblershand said:


> Thanks for the condolences, I also don't know what's going on. Maybe due to the whole Covid  situation it's caused issues like lack of QC, even more so than usual. I went ahead and ordered another, so it's either third time lucky or as you say and it's another dud. Will post on here when it arrives. All this makes me want it more lol, you want what you can't have and all that lol


C-19 could be a reason, but with so many flaws of that particular model, I would wait a couple months just to sit this bad batch out. Just to see if the production and QC have improved. Good luck.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> I am rooting for you man! Here's hoping you an amazing piece with perfect alignment and zero QC issues. You deserve it at this point. ?


Thanks man ? thinking positively ?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hopefully it will be alright this time round for you!


fingers crossed ?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

TagTime said:


> C-19 could be a reason, but with so many flaws of that particular model, I would wait a couple months just to sit this bad batch out. Just to see if the production and QC have improved. Good luck.


I thought about doing that, I called Seiko and they said that they'll not be having many available of that model in Europe. At least not this year, possibly next they'll be more readily available. As I've place the order already for a third I'll see what happens.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thegamblershand said:


> I thought about doing that, I called Seiko and they said that they'll not be having many available of that model in Europe. At least not this year, possibly next they'll be more readily available. As I've place the order already for a third I'll see what happens.


May the force be with you young Seiko jedi.


----------



## Sclsdagnd (Aug 26, 2020)

How much did you pay for for this New Samurai? In my county the list price is around $790 (with actual currency exchange rates), which is a huge increase compared to the old, non-ceramic version.

Tapatalkkal küldve az én M2002J9G eszközömről


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Sclsdagnd said:


> How much did you pay for for this New Samurai? In my county the list price is around $790 (with actual currency exchange rates), which is a huge increase compared to the old, non-ceramic version.
> 
> Tapatalkkal küldve az én M2002J9G eszközömről


In Europe it's retailing for 630 euros so about 745 usd but I managed to get it for 475 euros.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Cobia said:


> May the force be with you young Seiko jedi.


Haha 🙏 I feel the force is strong with me now 😬


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

"The new Seiko Prospex "Save the Ocean" SRPE33K has a scratched blue ocean dial you have to see to believe&#8230;" via @watchville INTRODUCING: the SEIKO Prospex Save the Oceans SRPE33K


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Galaga said:


> "The new Seiko Prospex "Save the Ocean" SRPE33K has a scratched blue ocean dial you have to see to believe&#8230;" via @watchville INTRODUCING: the SEIKO Prospex Save the Oceans SRPE33K


That damn cyclops... they just had to go and spoil a great looking watch

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Red PeeKay said:


> That damn cyclops... they just had to go and spoil a great looking watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Easy to take off. Don't tell @Cobia but I may buy the J model from Gnomon.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

thegamblershand said:


> So, another story. Found another dealer and ordered the samurai. Arrived just now... the crown is better. Still no pop but it's much smoother but what is this red spot on the dial...
> View attachment 15452792


What red dot?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I love Seiko but just a quick reminder that those who decide to keep watches with questionable QC are perpetuating the problem. Seiko is NEVER going to improve QC unless their return rate becomes an issue for the retailers and ultimately Seiko. With the price of these new ones, expectations should be high. Stop keeping them if they have issues. If you have to return 10 watches to get a good one, do it.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

brandon\ said:


> What red dot?


If you're joking the joke is lost on me but if not...


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Galaga said:


> "The new Seiko Prospex "Save the Ocean" SRPE33K has a scratched blue ocean dial you have to see to believe&#8230;" via @watchville INTRODUCING: the SEIKO Prospex Save the Oceans SRPE33K


Love the look of the dial but I do wish the manta rays were not on it. Or it was more symmetrical.


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Red PeeKay said:


> That damn cyclops... they just had to go and spoil a great looking watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


And probably the shiny ceramic bezel make it look dressy than sporty. Gen 2 Samurai look more like a classic tool /sports watch.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

UltraSam said:


> And probably the shiny ceramic bezel make it look dressy than sporty. Gen 2 Samurai look more like a classic tool /sports watch.


This is kind of why I also considered a 2nd gen.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Well get your popcorn ready for..... the return of the samurai part 3. 🥴 my third SRPE37K1 has just been dropped off at the post for collection, so when I can pick it up I will and we will see. Still have the rising sun red dot samurai with me. 🔴


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just purchased an SRPE33K on Ebay for $525 U$. Unfortunately, due to the fact I live in NY, I was charged a big chunk on taxes ($45). So all told, came to $570 U$. Should have it by 9/23 from an American seller. 

I also messaged the seller, asked them to please check for alignment issues on the bezel and chapter ring. Told them I will immediately return it if there are any alignment issues.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

scott99 said:


> I just purchased an SRPE33K on Ebay for $525 U$. Unfortunately, due to the fact I live in NY, I was charged a big chunk on taxes ($45). So all told, came to $570 U$. Should have it by 9/23 from an American seller.
> 
> I also messaged the seller, asked them to please check for alignment issues on the bezel and chapter ring. Told them I will immediately return it if there are any alignment issues.


cool, well give an update when it's in hand. My main concern though isn't alignment, the main issue is the screw down crown experience. Did you happen to ask him about that? I've spoke to several others now who've had to return theirs due to a more than gritty crown.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

thegamblershand said:


> If you're joking the joke is lost on me but if not...
> 
> View attachment 15456238


Yeah, I was joking. It's an episode of Seinfeld. George buys a cashmere sweater at a discount because it has a red dot on it. He gives it to the cleaning lady at his office that he's banging, she sees the dot and George gets called out for being cheap. Then he gives to Elaine and she sees the dot and calls it out. And of course, the whole time George claims he doesn't see the dot.

If everything else is good on the watch, just roll with the red dot. If you sell the watch down the road, just say the red dot means that it was a special run that was hand made in Japan. The Seiko fan boys will eat that up.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

lol 😂

and there is an update coming on the samurai lol


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

So everyone your help is needed. The third samurai has arrived and everything is pretty much perfect aside from one thing I’ve not come across before (aside from on the red dot model) so...

i screw the crown out, there is no real pop but I can live with that. In this position I can wind the crown. I then pull it out to the third position and on pushing it all the way back in, I can no longer wind the crown. I can only do so by pushing in slightly, turning clockwise and then I hear a slight click sound and then I can wind it again.

any ideas why it’s like that?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

thegamblershand said:


> So everyone your help is needed. The third samurai has arrived and everything is pretty much perfect aside from one thing I've not come across before (aside from on the red dot model) so...
> 
> i screw the crown out, there is no real pop but I can live with that. In this position I can wind the crown. I then pull it out to the third position and on pushing it all the way back in, I can no longer wind the crown. I can only do so by pushing in slightly, turning clockwise and then I hear a slight click sound and then I can wind it again.
> 
> any ideas why it's like that?


I have no clue. But my thought process is the crown/stem assembly is messed up from the lack of a pop when you unscrew it. I would maybe try getting another crown/stem assembly and install it and see if it remedies your issues.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> So everyone your help is needed. The third samurai has arrived and everything is pretty much perfect aside from one thing I've not come across before (aside from on the red dot model) so...
> 
> i screw the crown out, there is no real pop but I can live with that. In this position I can wind the crown. I then pull it out to the third position and on pushing it all the way back in, I can no longer wind the crown. I can only do so by pushing in slightly, turning clockwise and then I hear a slight click sound and then I can wind it again.
> 
> any ideas why it's like that?


Oh dear!

Talk about a bad run of luck with watches. I think you can start a new thread called "My Samurai Odyssey"


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Talk about a bad run of luck with watches. I think you can start a new thread called "My Samurai Odyssey"


isn't it madness. Madness


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

brandon\ said:


> I have no clue. But my thought process is the crown/stem assembly is messed up from the lack of a pop when you unscrew it. I would maybe try getting another crown/stem assembly and install it and see if it remedies your issues.


i would do that if it wasn't a brand new watch but in this case it really seems like I have to give up. It should arrive in working order. Never expected it to be so problematic.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

thegamblershand said:


> cool, well give an update when it's in hand. My main concern though isn't alignment, the main issue is the screw down crown experience. Did you happen to ask him about that? I've spoke to several others now who've had to return theirs due to a more than gritty crown.


You know what, that just seems to be an issue with Samurais. I have a Save the Ocean Great White version, and the crown is gritty as hell. Just real hell to work with. I feel like I'm unwinding this thing a million times before I pull out the stem to change the time. Beautiful watches, really love them, but the screw down crown, I'll just have to deal with that. I told the seller that I'm going to return it if there are any issues, and he seemed really fine with that, he said, if you feel you have to return it for any issues, send it back fast, I have a lot of people who want that watch at $525 U$.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> i would do that if it wasn't a brand new watch but in this case it really seems like I have to give up. It should arrive in working order. Never expected it to be so problematic.


Me too. The watch gods have spoken. Seiko is not for you. I find that the value equation of buying a Seiko has gone down over the years due to its poor QA and lack of corporate direction to do anything about it.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

thegamblershand said:


> So everyone your help is needed. The third samurai has arrived and everything is pretty much perfect aside from one thing I've not come across before (aside from on the red dot model) so...
> 
> i screw the crown out, there is no real pop but I can live with that. In this position I can wind the crown. I then pull it out to the third position and on pushing it all the way back in, I can no longer wind the crown. I can only do so by pushing in slightly, turning clockwise and then I hear a slight click sound and then I can wind it again.
> 
> any ideas why it's like that?


I think the length of your stem is slightly off, probably just a bit too long. The pop is not a big issue, but pushing the stem back in with the various positions should work in a normal way. The fact that you have too press it all the way in tells me that the length is off.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> So everyone your help is needed. The third samurai has arrived and everything is pretty much perfect aside from one thing I've not come across before (aside from on the red dot model) so...
> 
> i screw the crown out, there is no real pop but I can live with that. In this position I can wind the crown. I then pull it out to the third position and on pushing it all the way back in, I can no longer wind the crown. I can only do so by pushing in slightly, turning clockwise and then I hear a slight click sound and then I can wind it again.
> 
> any ideas why it's like that?


Unlucky man! Is there no option for you to go to an AD and inspect the watch before buying them? Mine was bought online but I never encountered any issues. Perfect alignment, crown pop is not very pronounced, but then again none of my Seikos have a very pronounced pop while unscrewing the crown. No issues winding the crown though.

At this point I'd be pissed at Seiko. But I'd also be determined to get a perfect copy, as a way to say **** you to my bad luck. On one hand I wouldn't want to give any more money to Seiko and on another hand I'd hate giving up and waving the white flag.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Unlucky man! Is there no option for you to go to an AD and inspect the watch before buying them? Mine was bought online but I never encountered any issues. Perfect alignment, crown pop is not very pronounced, but then again none of my Seikos have a very pronounced pop while unscrewing the crown. No issues winding the crown though.
> 
> At this point I'd be pissed at Seiko. But I'd also be determined to get a perfect copy, as a way to say **** you to my bad luck. On one hand I wouldn't want to give any more money to Seiko and on another hand I'd hate giving up and waving the white flag.


I've tried finding an AD with it but no one where I live have it. The thing with the crown is best explained like this..

..the crown is not engaging from the day date adjustment and then back to winding mode without it first catching the thread for screwing down..

So your crown goes back into winding mode without issues? Back into winding mode the third position now.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> I've tried finding an AD with it but no one where I live have it. The thing with the crown is best explained like this..
> 
> ..the crown is not engaging from the day date adjustment and then back to winding mode without it first catching the thread for screwing down..
> 
> So your crown goes back into winding mode without issues? Back into winding mode the third position now.


From the third position to winding position. Why I try to wind, there is like a quarter rotation where it rotates without feed back and then I start to feel the winding feedback. No need to backspin or push it in.


----------



## JesseG (Nov 7, 2019)

scott99 said:


> You know what, that just seems to be an issue with Samurais. I have a Save the Ocean Great White version, and the crown is gritty as hell. Just real hell to work with. I feel like I'm unwinding this thing a million times before I pull out the stem to change the time. Beautiful watches, really love them, but the screw down crown, I'll just have to deal with that. I told the seller that I'm going to return it if there are any issues, and he seemed really fine with that, he said, if you feel you have to return it for any issues, send it back fast, I have a lot of people who want that watch at $525 U$.


That's a shame you had such a bad crown on your Samurai. It's ironic to me because the crown on my Samurai was one of the best I've ever used.  I had the SRPB51 but have since sold it. 
Now I've had very mixed QC with the 007 and 009 I had. The stem on my 009 actually snapped it was so bad. But the 007 was perfect. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

I was initially holding out for the Manta ray dial samurai. But the more I look at this years releases, the less keen I am on the manta ray. I have a thing for white dial divers and I must admit, I am now smitten by the white dial king samurai.

The pictures online and on Seiko’s website are gorgeous and pushing me further towards a purchase. But on some YouTube videos I have noticed that the indices are a pale green colour instead of the creamy white shown in Seiko’s website. This is off putting to me but I assume it might be due to poor lighting conditions in video making the lume shine. Can someone please confirm if the indices are actually white in colour in natural light?


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> I've tried finding an AD with it but no one where I live have it. The thing with the crown is best explained like this..
> 
> ..the crown is not engaging from the day date adjustment and then back to winding mode without it first catching the thread for screwing down..
> 
> So your crown goes back into winding mode without issues? Back into winding mode the third position now.


I feel it's better off to get a Gen 2 Samurai from your local AD to end all these frustrations.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thegamblershand said:


> So everyone your help is needed. The third samurai has arrived and everything is pretty much perfect aside from one thing I've not come across before (aside from on the red dot model) so...
> 
> i screw the crown out, there is no real pop but I can live with that. In this position I can wind the crown. I then pull it out to the third position and on pushing it all the way back in, I can no longer wind the crown. I can only do so by pushing in slightly, turning clockwise and then I hear a slight click sound and then I can wind it again.
> 
> any ideas why it's like that?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Easy to take off. Don't tell @Cobia but I may buy the J model from Gnomon.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thegamblershand said:


> If you're joking the joke is lost on me but if not...
> 
> View attachment 15456238


This is the blood of the finest Japanese watchsmith, born in Japan, with pure Japanese bloodlines, who toiled over ever mm of this watch to get it perfect for us.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> "The new Seiko Prospex "Save the Ocean" SRPE33K has a scratched blue ocean dial you have to see to believe&#8230;" via @watchville INTRODUCING: the SEIKO Prospex Save the Oceans SRPE33K


Looks absolutely smashing, i dont mind the cyclops on it either. Seriously nice looking watch.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

scott99 said:


> You know what, that just seems to be an issue with Samurais. I have a Save the Ocean Great White version, and the crown is gritty as hell. Just real hell to work with. I feel like I'm unwinding this thing a million times before I pull out the stem to change the time. Beautiful watches, really love them, but the screw down crown, I'll just have to deal with that. I told the seller that I'm going to return it if there are any issues, and he seemed really fine with that, he said, if you feel you have to return it for any issues, send it back fast, I have a lot of people who want that watch at $525 U$.


To be honest I don't think it's good enough from Seiko, I could never keep the watch knowing that there's a fault with it from the start. I'll never be able to enjoy it unless it's working as it should. I've got three watches from Lorier and they all work like butter. You'd hope for the same from Seiko. If someone is happy to put up with gritty odd crown functions then that's great. But 3 watches from a microbrand and 3 from Seiko and the Seikos are all defect in some way. Disappointing but it's how it is.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

TagTime said:


> I think the length of your stem is slightly off, probably just a bit too long. The pop is not a big issue, but pushing the stem back in with the various positions should work in a normal way. The fact that you have too press it all the way in tells me that the length is off.


 Yes maybe so. It's been the case with each one though so if it's right what you say the QC was terrible on the stems.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> From the third position to winding position. Why I try to wind, there is like a quarter rotation where it rotates without feed back and then I start to feel the winding feedback. No need to backspin or push it in.


Sounds like you got a decent one 👌


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

JesseG said:


> That's a shame you had such a bad crown on your Samurai. It's ironic to me because the crown on my Samurai was one of the best I've ever used.  I had the SRPB51 but have since sold it.
> Now I've had very mixed QC with the 007 and 009 I had. The stem on my 009 actually snapped it was so bad. But the 007 was perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should have kept it lol ? I don't know how cheap homage watches get it right and Seiko can't. I really fail to see why it's like that.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Cobia said:


> This is the blood of the finest Japanese watchsmith, born in Japan, with pure Japanese bloodlines, who toiled over ever mm of this watch to get it perfect for us.


😂


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Cobia said:


> This is the blood of the finest Japanese watchsmith, born in Japan, with pure Japanese bloodlines, who toiled over ever mm of this watch to get it perfect for us.


And forever in the pantheons of Seiko history shall it be henceforth known as the Samurai "Blood of the Rising Sun" model...a one off very rare piece!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Lol but in all serousness, I’m glad I gave it three goes before giving up. Can’t say I didn’t have Seiko a chance.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jeff Pesos said:


> I was initially holding out for the Manta ray dial samurai. But the more I look at this years releases, the less keen I am on the manta ray. I have a thing for white dial divers and I must admit, I am now smitten by the white dial king samurai.
> 
> The pictures online and on Seiko's website are gorgeous and pushing me further towards a purchase. But on some YouTube videos *I have noticed that the indices are a pale green colour* instead of the creamy white shown in Seiko's website. This is off putting to me but I assume it might be due to poor lighting conditions in video making the lume shine. Can someone please confirm if the indices are actually white in colour in natural light?


Hi Jeff, no, the indices are not pale green. I think what you saw may have been a reflection. The indices and hands are actually smoked steel colour, i.e., it is not bare metal but appears slightly greyish / titanium colour. Dial is of course white.

Over cast skies and pouring rain here or else I would go outside in the yard to take a photo of it in sunlight. Here is a picture of mine from the other day.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> I was initially holding out for the Manta ray dial samurai. But the more I look at this years releases, the less keen I am on the manta ray. I have a thing for white dial divers and I must admit, I am now smitten by the white dial king samurai.
> 
> The pictures online and on Seiko's website are gorgeous and pushing me further towards a purchase. But on some YouTube videos I have noticed that the indices are a pale green colour instead of the creamy white shown in Seiko's website. This is off putting to me but I assume it might be due to poor lighting conditions in video making the lume shine. Can someone please confirm if the indices are actually white in colour in natural light?


Are you referring to the lume plots?


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Hi Jeff, no, the indices are not pale green. I think what you saw may have been a reflection. The indices and hands are actually smoked steel colour, i.e., it is not bare metal but appears slightly greyish / titanium colour. Dial is of course white.
> 
> Over cast skies and pouring rain here or else I would go outside in the yard to take a photo of it in sunlight. Here is a picture of mine from the other day.
> 
> View attachment 15458102


Thanks man. I was thinking of getting the white samurai and pairing it with the metal bracelet from my orange sammy. That way I have two solid strap options for the king samurai. The orange is on crafter blue rubber.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Does anyone know what the difference is here. SRPE33k1 and SRPE33P1


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is here. SRPE33k1 and SRPE33P1
> View attachment 15458135
> View attachment 15458136


You pay more for one than the other?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Thanks man. I was thinking of getting the white samurai and pairing it with the metal bracelet from my orange sammy. That way I have two solid strap options for the king samurai. The orange is on crafter blue rubber.


One of my friends said that he was looking at doing that too. I believe that one of the other posters here have done it but I actually like the white dial on rubber strap.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You pay more for one than the other?


You do yes but why the P1 and K1, 🤔. Korea and Philippines 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One of my friends said that he was looking at doing that too. I believe that one of the other posters here have done it but I actually like the white dial on rubber strap.


I got the idea from this video. Quite like the look of white on a bracelet


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Bye bye samurai...









My only qualm with the dial is the lume is very noticeable. On a dark dial the contrast is different so on a white dial the lume looks more pale green. And it's almost never white. Still a looker


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dayyuuummmm, this is madness. Sorry to hear about your bad luck. The first Samurai I owned had one of the best crowns I've experienced for the price. The next one I bought (my current orange model) was incredibly gritty, but works okay now after applying some dental floss. I guess they're just hit or miss. I only paid $250 for mine, so I didn't care that much, but at the price Gamblershand (kind of ironic name considering the dice roll ordering a Seiko has become) paid I would not be happy.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> And forever in the pantheons of Seiko history shall it be henceforth known as the Samurai "Blood of the Rising Sun" model...a one off very rare piece!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Haha! sad he sent it back, youve talked me into paying double for it.


----------



## massimax (Jan 5, 2015)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> One of my friends said that he was looking at doing that too. I believe that one of the other posters here have done it but I actually like the white dial on rubber strap.


lookin' hot on Strapcode bracelet


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

massimax said:


> lookin' hot on Strapcode bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15458188
> 
> ...


Yup! That other poster I was referring to was you.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Haha! sad he sent it back, youve talked me into paying double for it.


DM me ? it's in the car but not at the post yet. But somehow I don't think I'll hear anyone a knockin


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Am I the only one that would have kept the red dot model?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Certified G said:


> Am I the only one that would have kept the red dot model?


Like Mr.Jones82 said above, if it was under $300 then sure, many of us would have been 'whatever lol Seiko' and kept it. But at $500+, asking to get one without flaws seems to be a reasonable expectation.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Nothing beats the orange Sami. I've bought and sold dozens of watches, but love this one (Sami case stole my heart years ago, but the orange just does something beyond words).


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Certified G said:


> Am I the only one that would have kept the red dot model?


You want to buy it off of me? Keep in mind the crown won't engage into winding position. And the bezel is extremely tight from the 3 o'clock to 12 o'clock but you can buy it for retail .


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> Like Mr.Jones82 said above, if it was under $300 then sure, many of us would have been 'whatever lol Seiko' and kept it. But at $500+, asking to get one without flaws seems to be a reasonable expectation.


Yes I mean at 250$ I'd have kept it if the issue was only the red mark but at 570$ (that's what I paid) I don't think I can stand seeing a red blemish on the white dial. Plus the crown engaging into winding position and the very stiff bezel, added to that the slight misalignment. It's a bit of a joke to accept that from Seiko.

saying that, if someone wants it for the price I paid you have a bit of time to let me know, otherwise it goes back. But I don't see anyone taking it off me, please prove me wrong ?


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15461179





gto05z said:


> View attachment 15461179


looks awesome with the lume, kind of one of my issues with the white dial divers, I often find the lume against the white dial doesn't look a pleasing as opposed to against a darker dial.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jeff Pesos said:


> I was initially holding out for the Manta ray dial samurai. But the more I look at this years releases, the less keen I am on the manta ray. I have a thing for white dial divers and I must admit, I am now smitten by the white dial king samurai.
> 
> The pictures online and on Seiko's website are gorgeous and pushing me further towards a purchase. But on some YouTube videos I have noticed that the indices are a pale green colour instead of the creamy white shown in Seiko's website. This is off putting to me but I assume it might be due to poor lighting conditions in video making the lume shine. Can someone please confirm if the indices are actually white in colour in natural light?


That White Dial version really is a beauty. I saw a video with macro shots, and man it's amazing. I'm a bit of a blue dial fan, it always catches my eye, so I went with the Manta, but may get that White one some day. I think the pale green color on the video is due to the lume, don't own it, so really can't confirm.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

scott99 said:


> That White Dial version really is a beauty. I saw a video with macro shots, and man it's amazing. I'm a bit of a blue dial fan, it always catches my eye, so I went with the Manta, but may get that White one some day. I think the pale green color on the video is due to the lume, don't own it, so really can't confirm.


It is indeed from the lume. I kind of don't like that so much. The watch is gorgeous but the pale green against the dial isn't something I really like too much. When it's fully lumed it's awesome but the pale green when it's not fully lumed isn't so nice. On a darker dial it wouldn't be an issue. I've seen the king turtle with the black dial and I saw no such issue.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Added this coin edge with 12 hour bezel to my formerly Pepsi otherwise stock SRPB53 on a Crafter Blue (actually a blue one!) just changes the look so much love it !


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Manta ray Samurai finally arrived. And if that blue dial looked good in the pics, it rates a solid "Wow" in real life. Especially outdoors, in the sunlight. And if you're not too keen on the mantas, they are pretty subtle in person. Not cartoonish at all. You can show someone the time and be confident they won't point, laugh and say "Nice Invicta, dude." So go ahead, indulge. BTW, caseback says "Special Edition," rather than "limited."

Sizing the band wasn't _too_ much of a rodeo. Only one of those accursed pin sleeves made a break for freedom.

The crown is a disappointment. The knurling is more like an impression of knurling. And the threads are gritty. Made in Japan, really? If I still had any, I'd apply a smidge of valve lapping compound to the threads. But that would probably play hell with the waterproofing, and void the warranty.

Bezel lines up nicely and turns smoothly, but requires a bit of effort. Speaking of bezels, I was so keen to try a "pepsi" mod that I ordered a ceramic insert before I even had the watch in hand. Yeah, stop snickering. The insert is way too small. Back to the drawing board, er, search engine...


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Yikes! I’d press the ‘revert changes’ button on that one. 😃


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Ferretnose said:


> Manta ray Samurai finally arrived. And if that blue dial looked good in the pics, it rates a solid "Wow" in real life. Especially outdoors, in the sunlight. And if you're not too keen on the mantas, they are pretty subtle in person. Not cartoonish at all. You can show someone the time and be confident they won't point, laugh and say "Nice Invicta, dude." So go ahead, indulge. BTW, caseback says "Special Edition," rather than "limited."
> 
> Sizing the band wasn't _too_ much of a rodeo. Only one of those accursed pin sleeves made a break for freedom.
> 
> ...


Do you have issues engaging the crown back into winding position after pulling it out to the last position?


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Supposed to be getting my Manta King Samurai today, really excited !


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> Do you have issues engaging the crown back into winding position after pulling it out to the last position?


Nope, no issues setting or winding. Just grit.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Is the Manta officially the 4th (?) Samurai in the Save the Ocean series? I'm having a hard time finding any releases officially connecting the Manta to the Fabien Cousteau Ocean Learning Center. Assuming the 'Special Edition' on the case back indicates that it's part of the STO group? Any special packaging or documentation with the watch?

SRPC93
SRPD09
SRPD23
SRPE33


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> Is the Manta officially the 4th (?) Samurai in the Save the Ocean series? I'm having a hard time finding any releases officially connecting the Manta to the Fabien Cousteau Ocean Learning Center. Assuming the 'Special Edition' on the case back indicates that it's part of the STO group? Any special packaging or documentation with the watch?
> 
> SRPC93
> SRPD09
> ...


Well, at least in Australia, it is touted as "Save the Ocean" in articles and press releases.









INTRODUCING: the SEIKO Prospex Save the Oceans SRPE33K


Bringing value to both your wrist and environmental efforts, the SEIKO Prospex Save the Ocean SRPE33K is the latest in a gorgeous lineup.




timeandtidewatches.com





I didn't get any special documentation whatsoever. Just a nicer and bigger box then the usual cardboard crap.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> Is the Manta officially the 4th (?) Samurai in the Save the Ocean series? I'm having a hard time finding any releases officially connecting the Manta to the Fabien Cousteau Ocean Learning Center. Assuming the 'Special Edition' on the case back indicates that it's part of the STO group? Any special packaging or documentation with the watch?
> 
> SRPC93
> SRPD09
> ...


So mine has arrived. Comes in the larger save the ocean box and with the save the ocean hang tag.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

So finally one has arrived where everything is as it should be. Crown pops, winds, not gritty at all. Engages back into winding position etc. Everything is AOK ? there is just one problem. Do I now want to keep this save the ocean over getting the white samurai. Some thinking to do now. I'll add some pics below, the dial is certainly pretty stunning. The manta rays are actually cool in there, and you don't always see them, mostly only in bright ?. But the overall package feels more sophisticated than the white dial, not sure why. The dial also feels more compact and smaller due to the black chapter ring. As a side note though? My warranty card was not stamped by the dealer. Is that an issue? Presumably so. Probably have to contact them as they are listed as an AD on Seikos website.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Congrats, thegamblershand, on getting one that works smoothly. Where did yours come from? On mine, ordered from Gnomon, there's MADE IN JAPAN at the bottom of the dial. Which it looks like yours doesn't have. In other words, is there more than one factory making these? Also, mine came in a small cardboard box made in China. The box, that is.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> So finally one has arrived where everything is as it should be. Crown pops, winds, not gritty at all. Engages back into winding position etc. Everything is AOK ? there is just one problem. Do I now want to keep this save the ocean over getting the white samurai. Some thinking to do now. I'll add some pics below, the dial is certainly pretty stunning. The manta rays are actually cool in there, and you don't always see them, mostly only in bright ?. But the overall package feels more sophisticated than the white dial, not sure why. The dial also feels more compact and smaller due to the black chapter ring. As a side note though? My warranty card was not stamped by the dealer. Is that an issue? Presumably so. Probably have to contact them as they are listed as an AD on Seikos website.


Congrats on a stunning watch! A perfect piece with no alignment issues on the 1st try. I think this is the universe telling you to wear and enjoy the manta ray instead of the white waffle. ?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thegamblershand said:


> So finally one has arrived where everything is as it should be. Crown pops, winds, not gritty at all. Engages back into winding position etc. Everything is AOK ? there is just one problem. Do I now want to keep this save the ocean over getting the white samurai. Some thinking to do now. I'll add some pics below, the dial is certainly pretty stunning. The manta rays are actually cool in there, and you don't always see them, mostly only in bright ?. But the overall package feels more sophisticated than the white dial, not sure why. The dial also feels more compact and smaller due to the black chapter ring. As a side note though? My warranty card was not stamped by the dealer. Is that an issue? Presumably so. Probably have to contact them as they are listed as an AD on Seikos website.
> View attachment 15465137
> View attachment 15465138
> View attachment 15465140


LOL, KEEP IT!!!!!!! you cant go through all this and send back a perfect one.
You need to buy the white too.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is it me ? Or do some of the chapter rings look misaligned ? The 1,2 & 8 look misaligned to me. even the 12 looks a tiny bit off.









If that's how it's supposed to be ? I might as well keep mine if that's the case (was gonna send it back). Mine looks the similar (though worse), tiny bit misaligned at 12, misaligned at 1,2 & 8. My Save the Ocean Great White has PERFECT alignment on every chapter ring, right down the middle.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

scott99 said:


> Is it me ? Or do some of the chapter rings look misaligned ? The 1,2 & 8 look misaligned to me. even the 12 looks a tiny bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the misalignment as much of an issue but some do. I doubt it's supposed to be like that but it is due to Seikos lack of qc. How do you like the save the ocean dial though? You happy with your decision (qc issues aside)?


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Cobia said:


> LOL, KEEP IT!!!!!!! you cant go through all this and send back a perfect one.
> You need to buy the white too.


? looks like I'm gonna have to find a good white one too then


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Congrats on a stunning watch! A perfect piece with no alignment issues on the 1st try. I think this is the universe telling you to wear and enjoy the manta ray instead of the white waffle. ?


? or the universe is telling me to never give up on a search for a perfect white one lol. But yes I'm pretty sure this one is a keeper.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> So finally one has arrived where everything is as it should be. Crown pops, winds, not gritty at all. Engages back into winding position etc. Everything is AOK  there is just one problem. Do I now want to keep this save the ocean over getting the white samurai. Some thinking to do now. I'll add some pics below, the dial is certainly pretty stunning. The manta rays are actually cool in there, and you don't always see them, mostly only in bright . But the overall package feels more sophisticated than the white dial, not sure why. The dial also feels more compact and smaller due to the black chapter ring. As a side note though? My warranty card was not stamped by the dealer. Is that an issue? Presumably so. Probably have to contact them as they are listed as an AD on Seikos website.
> View attachment 15465137
> View attachment 15465138
> View attachment 15465140


Congratulations! Finally one that you can keep! Don't sell it. This is your watch.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

thegamblershand said:


> I don't see the misalignment as much of an issue but some do. I doubt it's supposed to be like that but it is due to Seikos lack of qc. How do you like the save the ocean dial though? You happy with your decision (qc issues aside)?


The dial is stunning. I have several Seiko watches with amazing dials. The MM200 Deep Blue Hole watch with the incredible dial, the Save The Ocean Great White version, another beautiful blue dial, I have the Jade Monster, another stunning dial. I'd say this is the 2nd most beautiful dial I own behind the MM200 Deep Blue Hole. The Save The Ocean Manta dial is amazing in person, though it looks great in pictures, in person, it's just amazing.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, and btw, the crown on my watch works great lol. Of all the things to be perfect on my Manta Samurai, it’s the one thing that usually is an issue.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> ? or the universe is telling me to never give up on a search for a perfect white one lol. But yes I'm pretty sure this one is a keeper.


Now you know what to look out for while searching for the white waffle. Having both is nice, you could swap the straps between the two of them to keep things fresh. I'm quite sure that the white on a bracelet is an absolute stunner.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

scott99 said:


> Is it me ? Or do some of the chapter rings look misaligned ? The 1,2 & 8 look misaligned to me. even the 12 looks a tiny bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's mine btw, you can see the 1, 2, 4 & 8 are off, and the 12 looks to be off.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

scott99 said:


> Here's mine btw, you can see the 1, 2, 4 & 8 are off, and the 12 looks to be off.


Yeah that would bug me on a $500+ watch. I'd have to send Seiko an email with big words.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Yeah, chapter ring misalignment bugs me more than bezel misalignment, especially on the 12. At least with the bezel you can turn it half a click and ‘fix’ the alignment.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Okay... I seem to have found one thing that's a little bothersome but I'm gonna just try and ignore it. Only mentioning it because well because it's informative I guess... there is what appears to be a foreign particle under the dial. Unfortunately it's magnified by the cyclops so it's easy to spot. Somehow I didn't see it initially though.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Maybe it's a sea snake? 🐍


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> Maybe it's a sea snake? ?
> 
> View attachment 15466337


?????

i don't think so somehow ?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> Okay... I seem to have found one thing that's a little bothersome but I'm gonna just try and ignore it. Only mentioning it because well because it's informative I guess... there is what appears to be a foreign particle under the dial. Unfortunately it's magnified by the cyclops so it's easy to spot. Somehow I didn't see it initially though.
> 
> View attachment 15466278


Okay, it's confirmed. You just don't have any affinity with Seiko watches.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Okay, it's confirmed. You just don't have any affinity with Seiko watches.


?? is the Fiber do bad?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

thegamblershand said:


> Okay... I seem to have found one thing that's a little bothersome but I'm gonna just try and ignore it. Only mentioning it because well because it's informative I guess... there is what appears to be a foreign particle under the dial. Unfortunately it's magnified by the cyclops so it's easy to spot. Somehow I didn't see it initially though.
> 
> View attachment 15466278


Lol thats just not good enough, its a basic fix at any watch maker, ive had it happen to me, took 5 minutes to fix but its just not good enough.
So sorry youve had these experiences, the QC on these Samis is poor, ive never seen a run of seikos with more problems.
Im a diehard seiko guy and it even makes me angry to see when usually im fairly accepting of seikos QC.
Maybe Stevie Wonder is head of QC in this factory these days.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Cobia said:


> Lol thats just not good enough, its a basic fix at any watch maker, ive had it happen to me, took 5 minutes to fix but its just not good enough.
> So sorry youve had these experiences, the QC on these Samis is poor, ive never seen a run of seikos with more problems.
> Im a diehard seiko guy and it even makes me angry to see when usually im fairly accepting of seikos QC.
> Maybe Stevie Wonder is head of QC in this factory these days.


well we all know what's gonna happen then. Was too good to be true I guess... ?


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's a shame, I'm going to be sending mine back this weekend for a refund. I REALLY am in love with this one, but the chapter rings are just not acceptable for $570. I've been wanting this one from the second I saw the pics showing this was coming out in 2020. I may just wait a while (a couple of months) to pick this up at a Seiko Dealer. I'm thinking about spending my refund on a Zelos Mako V3. I already own a Teal version which is amazing, so I may get a different one. Also thinking about a Hamilton Field watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> 😞😕 is the Fiber do bad?


You have more tenacity than me. I would send it back and ask for a refund and not buy another one again. Never. Ever.

Looking at it again, I think it's a dust particle that found it's way onto the dial surface. Of course, you could wait till service time and get a nice clean up or just call it quits.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

scott99 said:


> It's a shame, I'm going to be sending mine back this weekend for a refund. I REALLY am in love with this one, but the chapter rings are just not acceptable for $570. I've been wanting this one from the second I saw the pics showing this was coming out in 2020. I may just wait a while (a couple of months) to pick this up at a Seiko Dealer. I'm thinking about spending my refund on a Zelos Mako V3. I already own a Teal version which is amazing, so I may get a different one. Also thinking about a Hamilton Field watch.


I've also started to consider something like a Hamilton king khaki or one of there other pieces. It's a shame and I may still be tempted with the samurai but it's a lot of hassle. Maybe something Swiss like a Hamilton would be a nice change as I have 3 watches with the nh35 movement and one with a miyota, so would be a departure form those. German watches were recommended on here but they are kind of pricey unless it's quartz.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have more tenacity than me. I would send it back and ask for a refund and not buy another one again. Never. Ever.
> 
> Looking at it again, I think it's a dust particle that found it's way onto the dial surface. Of course, you could wait till service time and get a nice clean up or just call it quits.


you and everyone else are correct I'd say. I should steer clear of them. But I'm sure I'll be tempted again at some point. I even have a jubilee that was waiting for the samurai. Was gonna be a good thing... ?

look at this..










Not my photo.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> You have more tenacity than me. I would send it back and ask for a refund and not buy another one again. Never. Ever.
> 
> Looking at it again, I think it's a dust particle that found it's way onto the dial surface. Of course, you could wait till service time and get a nice clean up or just call it quits.
> [/QUOTE





thegamblershand said:


> I've also started to consider something like a Hamilton king khaki or one of there other pieces. It's a shame and I may still be tempted with the samurai but it's a lot of hassle. Maybe something Swiss like a Hamilton would be a nice change as I have 3 watches with the nh35 movement and one with a miyota, so would be a departure form those. German watches were recommended on here but they are kind of pricey unless it's quartz.


I have 2 Hamiltons, and they are awesome watches. I have a rosetone and black X-Wind (carbon fiber black and rose dial), which WAS my favorite watch ever until I got the Seiko Blue Hole MM200. And I have a 42mm Below Zero watch with a silver dial. Both amazing watches. I have way more Seikos, so they are still my favorite, but you typically can't go wrong with a Hamilton with a Swiss movement.


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Hamiltons like Citizens are very well made, well built watches with far fewer QC issues if any. I like them and respect them, but to me they don’t have the same magic a Seiko has. There is something about Seiko’s design that captures my imagination. I wouldn’t consider buying more than one colour way of the same Citizen or Hamilton. But I could happily collect a bunch of Samurais. I could just collect Seikos and never feel like I’m missing out. But not with any other brand. If only Seiko could get their QC to the same standards as Citizen and other Swiss brands. Sigh!


----------



## Screwly (Sep 25, 2020)

First post and first samurai picked up today! Love it so far. The dial is mesmerizing and the ceramic bezel looks awesome. Can't beat this watch for the price. I have a Rolex dj41, Rolex 126710blro, panerai pam01392 and modded seiko skx. Glad to get this watch in the rotation!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Screwly said:


> First post and first samurai picked up today! Love it so far. The dial is mesmerizing and the ceramic bezel looks awesome. Can't beat this watch for the price. I have a Rolex dj41, Rolex 126710blro, panerai pam01392 and modded sko. Glad to get this watch in the rotation!
> View attachment 15469486


Congratulations on the pick up and congratulations on your first post. You will soon be celebrating your 100th, 1,000th, 10,000th post if you hang around here


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Have the SRPE33K, the king samurai blue manta Ray. The end links are so loose with a rather unsightly gap against the watch case. Is this a common issue for the king samurai series? Would getting a strap code bracelet meant for the 2nd gen samurai achieve a better fit?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

I am really impressed


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

thegamblershand said:


> I've also started to consider something like a Hamilton king khaki or one of there other pieces. It's a shame and I may still be tempted with the samurai but it's a lot of hassle. Maybe something Swiss like a Hamilton would be a nice change as I have 3 watches with the nh35 movement and one with a miyota, so would be a departure form those. German watches were recommended on here but they are kind of pricey unless it's quartz.


I have one. Guess what, it's cheaper than my King Samurai.. No QC flaws on it. But even though swiss made, I still like Seiko a mile better. Bought this in Feb and then King Samurai in Sept. If were to choose one of them. Samurai without a doubt even with their QC issues.. btw, this Hamilton Khaki King has the worse lume I've ever had in a watch. This has the 80 hours power reserve but beating at 3hz same as Seiko 4R and 6R movement. Winding is not as smooth as Seiko's movement. My fingers hurt while winding it. How about going up a level with the Reissue of 62mas ? That doesn't have chapter ring to be misaligned. I have the 2017 blue version and it's my fav one.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Hamiltons like Citizens are very well made, well built watches with far fewer QC issues if any. I like them and respect them, but to me they don't have the same magic a Seiko has. There is something about Seiko's design that captures my imagination. I wouldn't consider buying more than one colour way of the same Citizen or Hamilton. But I could happily collect a bunch of Samurais. I could just collect Seikos and never feel like I'm missing out. But not with any other brand. If only Seiko could get their QC to the same standards as Citizen and other Swiss brands. Sigh!


Good post, Seiko has that charm, killer design and magic with their divers that few can even come close to.
Thats why they are my fav brand and i'll keep buying them.
Not many other brand would i consider buying multiples of the same watch, with seiko they leave me wanting more regardless of the QC.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Screwly said:


> First post and first samurai picked up today! Love it so far. The dial is mesmerizing and the ceramic bezel looks awesome. Can't beat this watch for the price. I have a Rolex dj41, Rolex 126710blro, panerai pam01392 and modded seiko skx. Glad to get this watch in the rotation!
> View attachment 15469486


Welcome to WUS and congrats, looks great on your wrist, good size.


----------



## okiesfan (Oct 9, 2017)

titanium?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

okiesfan said:


> titanium?


Perhaps you're looking for the V-6 powered SBDC029 Shogun instead of the supercharged 4-cylinder Samurai?

Or are you looking to share an OG model?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

okiesfan said:


> titanium?


I think the original models are ti, can still get them for $500+ used.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

yvliew said:


> I have one. Guess what, it's cheaper than my King Samurai.. No QC flaws on it. But even though swiss made, I still like Seiko a mile better. Bought this in Feb and then King Samurai in Sept. If were to choose one of them. Samurai without a doubt even with their QC issues.. btw, this Hamilton Khaki King has the worse lume I've ever had in a watch. This has the 80 hours power reserve but beating at 3hz same as Seiko 4R and 6R movement. Winding is not as smooth as Seiko's movement. My fingers hurt while winding it. How about going up a level with the Reissue of 62mas ? That doesn't have chapter ring to be misaligned. I have the 2017 blue version and it's my fav one.
> View attachment 15471655


2 different kinds of watches. The Hamilton is a field watch. So lume really isn't a priority. The Seiko is a dive watch, so lume is a huge priority.


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Well, live and learn. I've owned one or more Seiko watches since 1976 and only seriously expanded my collection in the last two years. I was buying/collecting based on loose criteria of looks, function and exclusiveness (limited vs special). During all those years I thought a Samurai was a Japanese soldier with sharp objects. Now I find out I actually owned a Samurai. I thought it was just a "Save the Ocean" Special Edition. Browsing this site has taught me a few things. I can now say "...my Samurai..." instead of SRPD23. Here it is kissing his lesser cousin Seiko 5 SRPD51. The difference in the feel of these two watches is amazing. Obviously, the Samurai feels higher quality. Don't worry, I rotated the watches after this photo so they no longer touch.


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> Hamiltons like Citizens are very well made, well built watches with far fewer QC issues if any. I like them and respect them, but to me they don't have the same magic a Seiko has. There is something about Seiko's design that captures my imagination. I wouldn't consider buying more than one colour way of the same Citizen or Hamilton. But I could happily collect a bunch of Samurais. I could just collect Seikos and never feel like I'm missing out. But not with any other brand. If only Seiko could get their QC to the same standards as Citizen and other Swiss brands. Sigh!


yes I guess that's what pulling towards to the samurai and why I kept trying but ultimately failed in finding a good one. I've been thinking to find another Seiko model I want instead.


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

thegamblershand said:


> yes I guess that's what pulling towards to the samurai and why I kept trying but ultimately failed in finding a good one. I've been thinking to find another Seiko model I want instead.


Consider you had bought 3 King Samurai, it's more than the price of 1 Dawn Grey . Would you consider Dawn Grey or even the rare Green Samurai?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

UltraSam said:


> Consider you had bought 3 King Samurai, it's more than the price of 1 Dawn Grey . Would you consider Dawn Grey or even the rare Green Samurai?


hey so I've looked into the dawn grey yes. Kind of pricey though even used. Costing more than the king but I imagine I'd have more luck with them that's for sure.

On that note though I've acquired a working king samurai. Of course not without its issues but this time with the dealer. I received it without hang tags or without the plastic wrapping. The rubber band came dirty and the face of the watch had an unofficial Seiko sticker attached. The caseback also has a couple marks on it. I guess it was a display model or a return. But it all works as I'd hope. Somehow I feel underwhelmed by it though. Well 4th time lucky I guess. I also had an already purchased jubilee waiting for it as I'm not keen on the rubber but it don't fit, I've read there are some changes between the previous gen and this one as some have noted the bracelet not being as good a fit but I wasn't expecting the jubilee not to fit.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

Screwly said:


> First post and first samurai picked up today! Love it so far. The dial is mesmerizing and the ceramic bezel looks awesome. Can't beat this watch for the price. I have a Rolex dj41, Rolex 126710blro, panerai pam01392 and modded seiko skx. Glad to get this watch in the rotation!
> View attachment 15469486


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

I am jealous!! How is the strap? I was considering a bracelet for it ....


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

that date window almost cuts off the numbers. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

jkrause69 said:


> I am jealous!! How is the strap? I was considering a bracelet for it ....


Mentioned it already but if I was you and you wanted a bracelet I'd only go for the original one from the samurai. I bought a jubilee specifically for the samurai (albeit the gen 2 model) and it does not fit. There have been slight changes to the case shape but I've seen others use the original bracelet without issues but presumably that's why mine won't fit. Nuisance as I don't like the rubber, somehow i think the samurai needs the bracelet. I don't think these larger divers are as versatile in the strap department and so for me it has to be the metal.


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

Thanks again! I will check and see if Strapcode has something to fit this ...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

thegamblershand said:


> View attachment 15482575
> 
> 
> that date window almost cuts off the numbers. 🤦🏻‍♂️


I think it is designed for you to look at the date from an angle. I saw that the cyclops and the date looked a little off when viewed from dead centre but it made sense if I was viewing it normally like just pulled my wrist up to check time and look at the date. Doesn't bother me very much though. Not like it completely cut off the the top of the number or anything.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My Samurai on Bund


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Simon said:


> My Samurai on Bund
> View attachment 15483903


Is that the bund and strap that came on the Invicta Sam clone?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

TagTime said:


> Is that the bund and strap that came on the Invicta Sam clone?


hah, hah, no - its a Bund made for me by this chap - I have a couple - outstanding








SherpLeatherwork - Etsy UK


Shop Sherp Leatherwork.You can make a custom order. by SherpLeatherwork located in Krakow, Poland. Smooth dispatch! Has a history of dispatching on time with tracking. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




www.etsy.com


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys know, that if you're still interested in the Manta Samurai, prices seem to be going down. I got one for $470, that included shipping. I found a jewelry shop in NJ that has an online shop, and they were nice enough to send me a picture, so I can see if the alignment was right (it's perfect). They had it for sale for $525, and unbeknownst to me they applied a 10% coupon they said they were giving out (I did the transaction over the phone), so my final cost, shipping and all, was $470. Got it in 1 day, because I live in NY, and they shipped it FedEx overnight.

Of course, not everyone is going to be lucky to get that kind of service. BUT, that being said, another vendor I was looking at on Ebay, offered the watch to me for $415, but I had already purchased mine. So you can definitely find it for under $500, and some places, a little over $400.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

2004 to 2020. Liking both releases.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Thought I would give this a bump.

At dinner yesterday. King Samurai Manta Ray accompanied by Asahi and Korean Fried Chicken.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Good post, Seiko has that charm, killer design and magic with their divers that few can even come close to.
> Thats why they are my fav brand and i'll keep buying them.
> Not many other brand would i consider buying multiples of the same watch, with seiko they leave me wanting more regardless of the QC.


Problem is you infect other members with your love of Seiko.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

*3rd SAMURAI * for me.
Been lookin' at this for a LONG time & it came up at a bargain price new. "Th-a-a-a-nk YOU !


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Had this on the other day. Father & Son pair of Manta Ray watches.


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

Removed the the Cyclops. So much better.
Now I can see the whole dial.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Had this on the other day. Father & Son pair of Manta Ray watches.
> 
> View attachment 15507026


Nice bro! does he like it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Nice bro! does he like it?


Yeah, sort of. I don't think he is too hot about it but it is good as a starter watch.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

rpleupen said:


> Removed the the Cyclops. So much better.
> Now I can see the whole dial.
> 
> 
> ...


How did you remove the cyclops? Did you take the movement out first? Cyclops don't belong on a Seiko. Groet.


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

TagTime said:


> How did you remove the cyclops? Did you take the movement out first? Cyclops don't belong on a Seiko. Groet.


Just search on YouTube. Heat it and lift it with a knife. It feels scarry but it is pretty easy.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

rpleupen said:


> Just search on YouTube. Heat it and lift it with a knife. It feels scarry but it is pretty easy.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


I know those, just wondering what heating tool you used and if you removed the movement.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I’m taking an interest in the Samurai as a possible replacement for my 1st-gen Sumo. I prefer a bracelet, but my preferred models only come from the factory on silicone. (For some reason, Gnomon doesn’t offer a bracelet option, like they do for other Prospex models.) Where could I get the OEM bracelet? From experience I dislike Strapcode products.

Also, how does the Samurai wear on larger wrists? My 8” wrist size makes me consider keeping my old Sumo or getting a new one.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> Also, how does the Samurai wear on larger wrists? My 8" wrist size makes me consider keeping my old Sumo or getting a new one.


Not the best angle, but my wrist is right at 7.75


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

He is not the best in removing the Cyclops but something like this with a pencil torch.






Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## Screwly (Sep 25, 2020)

Anyone have the metal bracelet from strapcode for the srpe37? How’s the fit and installation?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## aquamoeba (Oct 14, 2020)

Souvenir from my last trip to Thailand. Not the best view on the Samurai but a proper surrounding


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thegamblershand (Sep 5, 2020)

Screwly said:


> Anyone have the metal bracelet from strapcode for the srpe37? How's the fit and installation?


Search Instagram or YouTube, I'm pretty sure I've seen a couple people put it on the strap code hexad and it fit. But I bought a jubilee with end links for the samurai from whatgecko. They refer to it as a massive jubilee I think. I can't for the life of me get it on the srpe37k1. Either I'm doing something wrong or the changes of the samurai case won't allow it to fit.


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

rpleupen said:


> Removed the the Cyclops. So much better.
> Now I can see the whole dial.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but I really don't mind the cyclops. I have several watches that have a cyclops.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thought I would give this a bump.
> 
> At dinner yesterday. King Samurai Manta Ray accompanied by Asahi and Korean Fried Chicken.
> 
> View attachment 15500131


Korean fried chicken is just so damn good! I love in ROK but I'm from the U.S. where we have some of the best fried chicken...or so I thought. Of all countries, Korean fried chicken might be my favorite, or maybe it is the drinking culture that surrounds it. Hahaha. Nice Sammy by the way hahaha


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Korean fried chicken is just so damn good! I love in ROK but I'm from the U.S. where we have some of the best fried chicken...or so I thought. Of all countries, Korean fried chicken might be my favorite, or maybe it is the drinking culture that surrounds it. Hahaha. Nice Sammy by the way hahaha


Thanks. Here is the picture of the dish. We had half in original fried and half in hot.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

A dive watch taken on an actual dive! Whoudathunkit?



aquamoeba said:


> Souvenir from my last trip to Thailand. Not the best view on the Samurai but a proper surrounding
> 
> View attachment 15511442


----------



## aquamoeba (Oct 14, 2020)

JTK Awesome said:


> A dive watch taken on an actual dive! Whoudathunkit?


Actually, it also works outside water ;-)


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGrTKkHH1nI/


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

My idea was going for a Manta Ray. Then I saw a Dawn Grey and when I was pulling the trigger a Zimbe Limited Edition appeared. I couldn't resist. 
I know it's pricier but I value having those extras that come with this versions.









Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## aquamoeba (Oct 14, 2020)

I couldn't agree more with your choice... having the exact same one.  It is nice te be amongst people of such great taste


----------



## aquamoeba (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

aquamoeba said:


> I couldn't agree more with your choice... having the exact same one.  It is nice te be amongst people of such great taste


What can I say. We are part of a elite of only 1300. 
Have a nice day!

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Liking this on a nato strap...


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Bump!

6 days without a post is too long 

New arrival today of the Dawn Grey.


























IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here's my Zimbe LE.









Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Saturday slack day shot.


----------



## Screwly (Sep 25, 2020)

Put a Strapcode bracelet on the samurai. Nice fit and finish and matches the watches sharp edges. Makes it look higher quality compared to the rubber strap from seiko.


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

Screwly said:


> Put a Strapcode bracelet on the samurai. Nice fit and finish and matches the watches sharp edges. Makes it look higher quality compared to the rubber strap from seiko.
> View attachment 15555878


nice combo! Hexads pair nicely with the Samurais

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Just a heads-up that Macys is selling the new Manta Ray for $400 as part of their Black Friday special. Guess it's a pretty decent price considering how much newer Samurais go for nowadays at retail.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

StanleyInquisition said:


> Just a heads-up that Macys is selling the new Manta Ray for $400 as part of their Black Friday special. Guess it's a pretty decent price considering how much newer Samurais go for nowadays at retail.


topcashback was offering 20% cash back on BF making the net $320


----------



## Screwly (Sep 25, 2020)

Anyone have the case thickness and lug to lug size (not the 22mm but going across the watch) of a king samurai?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SRPD23 on a SBBN031 bracelet


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Elduderino23 (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm new to the Samurai Club. Mine arrived today  as far as I can tell it is a perfect one (and a perfect match) 
I'm in love with this one!


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Complete guide to Seiko Samurai


Guide to all of the Seiko Samurai watches, for collectors and enthusiasts. References, movements, technical information.




www.theseikoguy.com


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Just took this one off for the night! It's been a rotation day for all my automatics!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

MuckyMark said:


>


I've thought about a new bezel for my orange Samurai. Where did you get that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

heatharnold said:


> I've thought about a new bezel for my orange Samurai. Where did you get that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel and insert are from Nakomi Mods.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

SBDY001









Seiko Prospex SBDY001 Field Watch – A Unique Tool Watch With A Pricing Issue


By Meor Amri Meor Ayob The Seiko SBDY001 Field Watch was launched by Seiko back in 2010. This is the first watch using the 4R35 movement that has hand winding and second hand stopping capabilities. The design




wristreview.com













激レア セイコー フィールドサムライ SEIKO SBDY... - ヤフオク!


■商品について 　*　激レア　セイコー　フィールドサムライ　SEIKO SBDY001 Field Samurai　水越武　新古品 　*　自然写真家の水越武コラボモデルです。フェイスにルーペレンズが装備されたフィールドウオッチです。 　*　SAMURAIモデル同様にエッジの効いたケースでステンブレスデザインもサムライSSと同じです。 　*　限定品ではなかったのですが生産数が少ない超希少な商品です。存在を知らない方も多いモデルです。 　*　詳しくはhttps://search.yahoo.co.jp/ima



page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp





This has to be the weirdest JDM I've seen to date:


----------



## aquamoeba (Oct 14, 2020)

I love those strange complication, but they should have make it open from bottom to top in place of left to right. Because you probably have to remove the watch from your wrist to use the magnification lens.


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

Elduderino23 said:


> I'm new to the Samurai Club. Mine arrived today  as far as I can tell it is a perfect one (and a perfect match)
> I'm in love with this one!
> View attachment 15622888
> View attachment 15622889


Mate the first photo is the one which is convincing me to get the manta ray and I'm about to pull the trigger, what a dial. It helps that my most memorable dive I've done so far is the one with the manta rays off big island Hawaii, I'll never forget that dive.


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)

First Samurai / OEM Bracelet


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Momenol (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm looking for a metal bracelet for my Seiko SRPD09. It must match the original gunmetal color.
Would a bracelet for a SRPD11K1 fit? Since the Turtle is curved.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

My first Samurai finally arrived, thanks @riddem driven!










(not sure why the pic is rotated like that ?)


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

That was the first model of Samurai I bought. I replaced an Orange Monster with it. I've thought about replacing the bezel with an all black ceramic one, but I'm not sure it would look as good as the stock bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shogun (May 20, 2020)

Third day I'm wearing my new Samurai and I'm in love with it! 
I have 2 other watches with 4R35 movement. One gains 8-10 s/day, another one after regulation gains 1-2 s/day, this one has gained 1 s in three days straight out of the box.
I of course understand, that the situation can change when the movement settles in, but at the moment it looks great!
Only complaint I have is the China made steel bracelet. It was a pain to shorten.
A fantastic watch for a reasonable price.


----------



## Trevor_shiggs (Jan 17, 2021)

I love these watches. I'm part Japanese ( an ancestor apparently was a samurai waaaaaaay back when), I love the ocean (grew up near / on it) blue is my favorite color and I love the dark case. I ordered a SRPD09 off chrono24 but im a little sketeched out about that.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

I have seen the King Samurai for about $400 at Topper and at Macys/Kohls if you stack discounts and cashback


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

heatharnold said:


> That was the first model of Samurai I bought. I replaced an Orange Monster with it. I've thought about replacing the bezel with an all black ceramic one, but I'm not sure it would look as good as the stock bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too wasn't of a fan of stock. I actually went for Brushed steel insert and brushed bezel with red triangle. I've seen another mod on here with Black bezel and 12 Hour brushed bezel too.










(Pardon the lights glaring from the elevator lights)










(Pic from Dec 2019  )


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Like all my Seikos, I really dig the details once you look a little closer!


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

I joined the Samurai family earlier this week with the Save the Ocean version!


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

sx1 said:


> I joined the Samurai family earlier this week with the Save the Ocean version!


I just ordered one from Macy's today! (Macy's and Amazon were the same 25% off price, but I figured Macy's needed my business more, even if I have to wait longer). My first Samurai! Although, it's like my 10th Seiko.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

sx1 said:


> I joined the Samurai family earlier this week with the Save the Ocean version!


This is the very best one yet !


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

sgrenald said:


> I just ordered one from Macy's today! (Macy's and Amazon were the same 25% off price, but I figured Macy's needed my business more, even if I have to wait longer). My first Samurai! Although, it's like my 10th Seiko.


How much is that exactly?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

It's a bit grey outside. Expecting a snow storm soon.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Gilmour said:


> How much is that exactly?


It was around $500 (including taxes)


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow! Nearly two weeks ago since someone posted in this thread. Time to give it another bump up the order. 

Seated in the car yesterday afternoon after parking it when I saw how the dial was glittering in the sun like the waves on top of the ocean. Reminded me how beautifully textured the dial is. Definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## Bassopotamus (Jan 12, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sgrenald (Nov 5, 2009)

Well...I still don't have my Samurai. A few days ago I was sort-of wondering when it would arrive (I think the website said it was scheduled to arrive around now). Anyway, I was looking at my emails and apparently about five minutes after I placed my order, Macy's cancelled it. So much for throwing them a bone. But now I'm thinking I'd rather get the "Dark Manta" instead. So I'm waiting for those to show up...


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Back in the seiko dive club with my new Pepsi samurai! Alignment is spot on, digging it.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

tiki5698 said:


> Back in the seiko dive club with my new Pepsi samurai! Alignment is spot on, digging it.
> 
> View attachment 15721498


Congrats on that nice Pepsi and welcome. Like the strap as well. Where did you get it from?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

TagTime said:


> Congrats on that nice Pepsi and welcome. Like the strap as well. Where did you get it from?


Thanks! It's an artem sailcloth:









Sailcloth Watch Strap - Grey Stitching


Artem watch straps are the most comfortable sailcloth straps on the market. Available in five unique stitching colours and four convenient sizes.




artemstraps.com


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

tiki5698 said:


> Thanks! It's an artem sailcloth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

WindyCityWatch said:


> I too wasn't of a fan of stock. I actually went for Brushed steel insert and brushed bezel with red triangle. I've seen another mod on here with Black bezel and 12 Hour brushed bezel too.


Oof. I'm losing circulation just looking at that.


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

Screwly said:


> Put a Strapcode bracelet on the samurai. Nice fit and finish and matches the watches sharp edges. Makes it look higher quality compared to the rubber strap from seiko.
> View attachment 15555878


Loooooove this look. A big local retailer here in LA (Feldmar) has it set up this way as well right on the showroom floor, and to be honest, is part of what caught my eye. Had I seen it on a black rubber strap in passing, may not have given it a second thought.


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

Just a general FYI, but for anybody looking for comparable, handsome white dial divers for under a grand, there is the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 mk.3 (comes in 40mm and 42mm), which is pretty gorgeous too...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Z06Biker said:


> Just a general FYI, but for anybody looking for comparable, handsome white dial divers for under a grand, there is the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 mk.3 (comes in 40mm and 42mm), which is pretty gorgeous too...


Thanks, but no thanks. Prefer my King Samurai white dial. Just look at that waffle dial. 😘


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. Prefer my King Samurai white dial. Just look at that waffle dial. ?
> 
> View attachment 15724210


Agreed!! That's why I got one myself - except I swapped out the black rubber accordion strap for a proper stainless steel one.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Old and new.










IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Z06Biker said:


> Agreed!! That's why I got one myself - except I swapped out the black rubber accordion strap for a proper stainless steel one.


Other way round for me. Because I already have two other Seiko Samurai with the steel bracelet, this one on the rubber was a welcomed change. Soft and light. Good watch for the outdoor activities like swimming, beach, etc.


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

maxhav said:


> I joined the Samurai family earlier this week with the Save the Ocean version!


Very nice, love the manta rays.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Seiko Samurai meets my new Yanagiba (sorry can't post picture due to forum rules) making sushi.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Seiko Samurai meets my new Yanagiba (sorry can't post picture due to forum rules) making sushi.
> 
> View attachment 15730925
> 
> ...


The blue color is nice!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

swsc said:


> The blue color is nice!


Thanks! Manta Rays dial on the 2020 King Samurai series. I made up a series of photos showing the dial in different light conditions.


----------



## mokalovesoulmate (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello, I just joined Samurai family. I am so satisfied for this purchase.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mokalovesoulmate said:


> Hello, I just joined Samurai family. I am so satisfied for this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 15732878


Is that the new "dark" Manta Ray dial?


----------



## mokalovesoulmate (Feb 25, 2021)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> Is that the new "dark" Manta Ray dial?


Yes, the SRPF79K1.


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

They said the new Samurai STO it's either SBDY065/SRPE33 .

But here in Dubai i found the japanese version at the AD store SRPE33J.









Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

I’ve actually decided to sell off my king samurai to make room for the incoming 140th anniversary Seikos.


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

Z06Biker said:


> I've actually decided to sell off my king samurai to make room for the incoming 140th anniversary Seikos.


If it's old one so u r definitely RIGHT , if it's the latest one so u r definitely WRONG.

Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

aladdin.hassan said:


> If it's old one so u r definitely RIGHT , if it's the latest one so u r definitely WRONG.
> 
> Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


Misaligned chapter ring/indicies, dated 4R35 movement...why am I wrong again?


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

Z06Biker said:


> Misaligned chapter ring/indicies, dated 4R35 movement...why am I wrong again?


Check the photo i previously sent , what's misaligned again...sorry ?

Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

aladdin.hassan said:


> Check the photo i previously sent , what's misaligned again...sorry ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


Not talking about yours, but mine, and in general, most king samurais other owners have. Just do a search and you'll see it's a common issue.


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

Z06Biker said:


> Not talking about yours, but mine, and in general, most king samurais other owners have. Just do a search and you'll see it's a common issue.


I definitely read a lot of reviews about the same issue , but i never faced anyone neither a lot of other customers too , the issue i think with the malaysian and singaporean versions of the models made by , not with japanese versions ....well now the question is if u already see and checked the watch in the store before u bought it , and u saw the problem exists in ur particular watch , then why h bought it ?

Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

aladdin.hassan said:


> I definitely read a lot of reviews about the same issue , but i never faced anyone neither a lot of other customers too , the issue i think with the malaysian and singaporean versions of the models made by , not with japanese versions ....well now the question is if u already see and checked the watch in the store before u bought it , and u saw the problem exists in ur particular watch , then why h bought it ?
> 
> Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


That was my mistake, you see. I never knew the issue existed when I bought it. Then I heard all about it, looked at my watch, saw the misalignment, and could never unsee it again!

But more than that, I also began to resent that they never gave us a better/updated movement with this latest generation. So when the new 140th anniversary lineup was announced with the updated 6-series movements, I jumped on it.


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

Z06Biker said:


> That was my mistake, you see. I never knew the issue existed when I bought it. Then I heard all about it, looked at my watch, saw the misalignment, and could never unsee it again!
> 
> But more than that, I also began to resent that they never gave us a better/updated movement with this latest generation. So when the new 140th anniversary lineup was announced with the updated 6-series movements, I jumped on it.


I really feel ur pain , but let me tell u for the price range of 560$ , sapphire glass, ceramic bezel , and very nice movement and accurate , plus diver's iso certified, and one of the biggest if not already the biggest watch maker in the world, suffice it to say look at the real beauty of it,i mean come on...
Where will u find such specs on other model ??

I do feel angry when i hear about that misalignment issue on some Seiko watches... and don't know even how they let that be !!!

But also come on , u can't expect heaven on earth with only 560$ .

At the end I'm sure the misalignment u face on ur watch isn't very noticeable on contrary u barely can see it otherwise u would have seen it since u looked at it the first time.

Just don't be so picky and enjoy what u have at the moment, and further in future be so picky to the max before u purchase any watch...

Have a good day Buddy... and just smile 

And Hey , BTW 6R movement has nothing more to add but just some more extra power reserve for both 6r15 which has 50hrs power reserve and for 6r35 which had 70 hrs power reserve , the other 6r64 movement only for JDM MODELS and very rare plus it's expensive also.

Me myself i prefer the less power reserve as to have the option easily to empty the movement power , however longer power reserve doesn't mean anything as it's eventually will stop..also nothing wrong with just 41 hrs power reserve , most luxury brands like Audemars piget or rolex or hublot and other brands like longines , tissot , tag heuer all have the similar power reserve in their some iconic watches like Royal Oak , submariner , hydroconquest...

Hope u understand me...

Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Z06Biker (Feb 1, 2021)

aladdin.hassan said:


> I really feel ur pain , but let me tell u for the price range of 560$ , sapphire glass, ceramic bezel , and very nice movement and accurate , plus diver's iso certified, and one of the biggest if not already the biggest watch maker in the world, suffice it to say look at the real beauty of it,i mean come on...
> Where will u find such specs on other model ??
> 
> I do feel angry when i hear about that misalignment issue on some Seiko watches... and don't know even how they let that be !!!
> ...


All good points! I think the only other thing the 6-series movements have over the 4's are slightly better accuracy, ie. +/- 10-15s per day vs +/-25s.


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

Z06Biker said:


> All good points! I think the only other thing the 6-series movements have over the 4's are slightly better accuracy, ie. +/- 10-15s per day vs +/-25s.


4R35 caliber doing -3 s/d and u get that -3 rised up to 0 s/d as u place ur watch with dial up at the night while u sleeping.

Which caliber on earth could be better??

NH35A is one of the best calibers used by other companies and it's pretty accurate.

4R35 is NH35A but the one for Seiko watches only sold to other companies under NH35A , so i do believe that Seiko will keep her own stuff even better than the one sold to others.

People just don't know how to handle such a perfect caliber.

Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

With new models coming, I welcome the sapphire and ceramics but I just dont like grenade dial and cyclops, the divers are becoming just too busy. Seiko, just add some color schemes + new 6R mvt or 4R with PR and more size options...

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

martyloveswatches said:


> With new models coming, I welcome the sapphire and ceramics but I just dont like grenade dial and cyclops, the divers are becoming just too busy. Seiko, just add some color schemes + new 6R mvt or 4R with PR and more size options...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


  I'm in love 









Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

aladdin.hassan said:


> I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it. It is a good watch and we all have our taste. For me it is too much on a diver.
Enjoy the watch 

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

martyloveswatches said:


> I get it. It is a good watch and we all have our taste. For me it is too much on a diver.
> Enjoy the watch
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


Of course , everyone has his own taste , i like Nissan GTR some loves Lambo.

U like apple , i like watermelon 

Thank u so much , and wish u get ur dream watch

Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Switched out the polished minute/hour hands for the brushed ones from a blue lagoon. This watch is now perfect to me!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

I just ordered the dark manta ray version on strap. Can't wait to get it. Is it me or are the king samurai polished on the outer edges of the case? The glossy ceramic makes it stand out nicely.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

daytripper said:


> I just ordered the dark manta ray version on strap. Can't wait to get it. Is it me or are the king samurai polished on the outer edges of the case? The glossy ceramic makes it stand out nicely.


It is polished.


----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)

daytripper said:


> I just ordered the dark manta ray version on strap. Can't wait to get it. Is it me or are the king samurai polished on the outer edges of the case? The glossy ceramic makes it stand out nicely.


Considering one myself (though maybe a Turtle) as I love my previous version!


----------



## blakhra (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm super excited! Pulled the trigger on a grey market SRPC07 last night! 

Still a tiiiiiny bit skeptical about the fit though. With the 48mm lug to lug, which is the same as the 40mm Loreo on me right now, will this be "too big" on a 6.5" wrist? 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## aladdin.hassan (Nov 10, 2020)

blakhra said:


> I'm super excited! Pulled the trigger on a grey market SRPC07 last night!
> 
> Still a tiiiiiny bit skeptical about the fit though. With the 48mm lug to lug, which is the same as the 40mm Loreo on me right now, will this be "too big" on a 6.5" wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


Why did u order the old one SRPC07 while the new SRPE33 already exists !!

However, the Samurai is not a small watch by anymean , u can check the SRPE33 review on youtube by Escapement and watch ...he checked the watch and mentioned he has 6.5 inch wrist .

I think the watch will be just fine with ur wrist..but it's definitely a big watch.

Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## blakhra (Oct 15, 2019)

aladdin.hassan said:


> Why did u order the old one SRPC07 while the new SRPE33 already exists !!
> 
> However, the Samurai is not a small watch by anymean , u can check the SRPE33 review on youtube by Escapement and watch ...he checked the watch and mentioned he has 6.5 inch wrist .
> 
> ...


Price was right and the timing was right  also, didn't know there was a new one out lol. But I'm not shelling out $500 ‐ $600 right now either....

Thanks for the tidbit on the YouTube video, I'll go check it out

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA (Dec 12, 2017)

Isn't the srpc07, orange and the srpe33, "blue" manta ray? That's why, I would think.


----------



## blakhra (Oct 15, 2019)

That is correct 

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dark Manta Ray


----------



## blakhra (Oct 15, 2019)

SRPC07 showed up today.

#teamorange

When you see people say it wears small, my wrist is 6.5" and it sits perfectly.

SRPC93 being shipped on Saturday......









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## listorene12 (Dec 23, 2020)

pepcr1 said:


> Dark Manta Ray


The dark manta Samurai looks so good it works so well with the aggressive lines of the case.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dnodelman (Aug 12, 2020)

jovani said:


>


This looks nice, which ref is this?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Old Samurai, but still going strong.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

TagTime said:


> Old Samurai, but still going strong.


What happened that caused the bezel to get scuffed like that? I fell while mountain biking and my bezel got damaged.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

TagTime said:


> Old Samurai, but still going strong.


I love that.. I would much rather have the older 42~mm one than the reissue... the wabi is real on that one... actually looks pretty good looking "used" ..


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> What happened that caused the bezel to get scuffed like that? I fell while mountain biking and my bezel got damaged.





atarione said:


> I love that.. I would much rather have the older 42~mm one than the reissue... the wabi is real on that one... actually looks pretty good looking "used" ..


I just bought this beauty a couple months ago, so I don't know the history, but I also sometimes wonder how the signs of life occurred on this insert. I like it though. I have an outdoorsy job where I can bang my watches very quickly if I don't pay attention, so this watch fits right in there.

Now that I have the first generation and 2 of the newer, I agree with atarione that the first gen is the best one. Titanium case and I like the proportions better than the current gen. The margins between the 2 cases are slim, but once you wear the SBDA, you definitely notice the difference.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

An army of Samurai?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

benson70 said:


> An army of Samurai?


Sorry but that's one too many.










Please send orange to my address.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SRPD23 _Save The Ocean Great White_ on a Strapcode....


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Green Sammy


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest edition - Dawn Grey


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

SOTC


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

MuckyMark said:


>


Reference #? I like it!


----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

When I saw the Dawn Grey posted here, motivated me to wear mine.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SRPD23, a tale of different lighting....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Blue Lagoon


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

The Mantas are in there somewhere-quite the exciting watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

First King Samurai....getting used to the cyclops. Think I am OK with it now but love the white dial.


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's my white King Samurai on a hexad strap.









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

My first Samurai - SRPB53

Are these watches normally absolute torches when it comes to lume? This is by far the brightest that I've owned...even when under minimal light!


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Green on yellow???


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

jlatassa said:


> My first Samurai - SRPB53
> 
> Are these watches normally absolute torches when it comes to lume? This is by far the brightest that I've owned...even when under minimal light!
> 
> View attachment 15869938


It's pretty bright. I just took out the trash and it's grey and raining here.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Davemro said:


> It's pretty bright. I just took out the trash and it's grey and raining here.
> View attachment 15871620


I like your style sir! The TAG is doing well!!


----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

I need help
How to return the original metal bracelet on my samurai ... it's really hard and I can't ... does anyone have any video or advice


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

A lot of practice. Search youtube if you are first timer. It can be annoying but deep breaths and keep trying.


----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

if he can insert a link, I couldn't find it


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Ozy8 said:


> if he can insert a link, I couldn't find it


They really are difficult to install. I was actually able to do it quite easily first time I tried but later, after deinstalling, I wound up struggling mightily and gave up out of frustration. Clearly it is doable but I think you need a lot of patience and maybe a dash of luck to get just the right placement of end links to achieve success.


----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

It's hard, I don't even know how to start

Is there a video somewhere


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Does this help?


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

pepsi and iso.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Hale color said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and in the sun


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## pinchelobster (Mar 14, 2018)

Here's my SRPD09. Seiko really nailed the "Save The Ocean" dials.


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

What do we think of the new model?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

benson70 said:


> What do we think of the new model?
> 
> View attachment 15890443


Ho hum...  doesn't really stand out...a bit pedestrian.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll have to agree with Red. Usually any new release from Seiko has me checking my watch account, this one did not expire me at all. I thought somebody performed a bad mod job on a Samurao...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

I love that new dial. The little markers (10th seconds) are nice and fill in that real estate between the seconds markers on the other models. I like the blue minute hand too. I wonder what it would look like with a blue hour hand as well?

What is the reference/model number of it?


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

*SRPG21K*


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SRPD23


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Love an orange diver for the summer, this one arrived a couple of days ago. Perfect on a black Turtle rubber strap.


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I have a few Samurais but the orange is my favorite.



















Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

No cyclops, hardlex crystal and aluminium bezel insert Samurai lives on. Nice.


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

New to the forum... Here is my new Samurai.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Nixapaneraiguy said:


> View attachment 15922407
> 
> New to the forum... Here is my new Samurai.


Beautiful pic, and, welcome!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dawn Grey










IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

UltraSam said:


> No cyclops, hardlex crystal and aluminium bezel insert Samurai lives on. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 15922388


Might you have model number?


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

Hale color said:


> Might you have model number?


SRPH11K1, 8000 pieces limited









Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Xhantos said:


> SRPH11K1, 8000 pieces limited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info - looks like a pre order, hoping to see some real life pics soon.


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

UltraSam said:


> No cyclops, hardlex crystal and aluminium bezel insert Samurai lives on. Nice.
> 
> View attachment 15922388


i think I prefer this Black (on a green iso)


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

TagTime said:


> Dawn Grey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent watch/strap/color combination.


----------



## gh1234 (Dec 22, 2019)

nice dial. a friend wears these, but hadnt noticed the dial pattern



benson70 said:


> i think I prefer this Black (on a green iso)
> View attachment 15926769


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

One more maybe ????


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

benson70 said:


> One more maybe ????
> View attachment 15936678


But of course! What are the current candidates?


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

benson70 said:


> One more maybe ????
> View attachment 15936678


you need another Samurai or two


----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Kinda regret selling this one









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

benson70 said:


> One more maybe ????
> View attachment 15936678


Poison....


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

van_helsing said:


> you need another Samurai or two


Ha - maybe two. one in the box and one for the wrist


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hale color said:


> But of course! What are the current candidates?


No plans at this stage but i will have a look at the new colourways that have just come out.


----------



## Ferretnose (Jun 30, 2020)

Does anyone else wish Seiko would revive the titanium samurai? With the original hands, please, but a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert and a signed crown as long as I'm wishing. And if Seiko Santa is listening, a display caseback to show off the 8L35 movement. Yeah, I've gone from the highly unlikely to the impossible. Just as well, given what today's Seiko would charge for such a thing.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

Joining the bandwagon.

I should say that the dial insnt white but with a gold hue.

The hexad strapcode bracelet is on the way


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have these 2


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Also, Islander Watch makes a watch using a Samurai type case, but a little smaller.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

OG


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

TagTime said:


> OG


Don't think I've seen a samurai with this much wear. Love seeing well worn divers!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

amngwlvs said:


> Don't think I've seen a samurai with this much wear. Love seeing well worn divers!


It is not an uncommon issue with this Samurai or other watches as the insert sits higher than the crystal. I can almost put my fingernail in the gap between the insert and crystal.

I agree with you that is gives the watch character. Tool watches that are 10+ years old should have scratches.


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

And now with the hexad strapcode bracelet:


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

mariosimas said:


> And now with the hexad strapcode bracelet:
> 
> Fantastic looking combo!
> 
> ...


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Unfortunately Seiko offers no black coated version


----------



## MJB1264 (Aug 11, 2014)

My Blue Lagoon.....



And yes. I do hate the X on the dial......


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

reflecting the sunlight


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Made me put mine on today!


----------



## Omega_JB (Apr 27, 2019)

A little business travel at LAX.

















Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Save the Ocean 2021 Dark Manta edition for this Friday. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

stampy1 said:


> Kinda regret selling this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a turtle bezel?


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

New watch for me. Love the green.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

I was avoiding the Samurai for a long time because I preferred the older titanium model. Eventually picked up an orange dial from the sales section and loved it so much I just had to have a white dial version.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

rpleupen said:


> New watch for me. Love the green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourie samurai


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Johnboy0103 said:


> Is that a turtle bezel?


Yea, it fits Samurai but you neee Turtle bezel insert too. You can buy it on Namokimods.


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Johnboy0103 (Jun 25, 2017)

Gilmour said:


> Yea, it fits Samurai but you neee Turtle bezel insert too. You can buy it on Namokimods.


Looks sharp, I've ordered a turtle bezel and and this insert, though I do like the clean look on yours, hmm


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

My new one.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## tymezone (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

New to me. My second JDM first gen Samurai. This time the titanium SBDA005. A bit smaller case than the current gens, it just wears a bit nicer.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

I just can't stop looking at it ...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My Seiko Samurai MIJ






























Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## IrvinXochiquetzal (Jul 2, 2021)

I got a new Strapcode to go with it!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NKFlyer (Jul 15, 2012)

Top hat sapphire crystal with clear AR and lumed ceramic bezel insert, both from DLW. It was important to me to find an insert that fit the oem Samurai bezel as opposed to swapping to a turtle bezel. I think that the knurled bezel and matching crown is a big part of the character of this watch.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Samurai Saturday! Wearing my only 'standard' samurai for day 6 of my proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sami on a Uncle Seikos Razor Wire bracelet again























Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

The LE Dawn Grey


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love the killer grey dial on this model mate! That and an orange-dialed Samurai are on my list of wants! ;-)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I love the killer grey dial on this model mate! That and an orange-dialed Samurai are on my list of wants! ;-)


Nice avatar.


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Have the orange and the PADI version.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

BundyBear said:


> Nice avatar.


Thanks mate!

Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I love the killer grey dial on this model mate! That and an orange-dialed Samurai are on my list of wants! ;-)


 Two of my favourites


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

benson70 said:


> Two of my favourites
> View attachment 16051858


Looks great! The orange sammi is sick!! and hopefully I'll pick one up soon.

Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I love the killer grey dial on this model mate! That and an orange-dialed Samurai are on my list of wants! ;-)


The Dawn Grey next to the OG JDM Orange Samurai.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Bezel mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Killer combo volume II


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Trojanbybirth said:


> Bezel mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Nakomi bezel and insert.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## IrvinXochiquetzal (Jul 2, 2021)

I got a new blushark alphashark NATO strap!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

Is anyone interested in buying these?
The colors are really one of the u#gl*@st .....


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

UltraSam said:


> Is anyone interested in buying these?
> The colors are really one of the u#gl*@st .....
> 
> View attachment 16062626
> View attachment 16062627




Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

I like the colors, nice to see something different.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

About time someone bumped this thread. Had the Seiko Samurai Orange Tangerine for today with matching shirt too!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

limited edition SRPH43K1

I like the color.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

No longer Halloween but the orange Samurai for today.


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Samurai and G Shocks - the watches I enjoy wearing the most.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

benson70 said:


> Samurai and G Shocks - the watches I enjoy wearing the most.
> 
> View attachment 16251247


Great collection you have there.


----------



## the_sauce (Aug 8, 2015)

Pier fishing with my son on a Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

Blue Lagoon


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

I like how they executed the text on the dial.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jaygti (May 7, 2014)

A view through sapphire.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

A couple new acquisitions. Hell of a deal, seller came back and gave me the dark manta cheap because they were tired of buyers bs lmao


----------



## VeloWatch (Feb 22, 2020)

She's big enough to leave a shadow!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Received this Asia market special edition Save The Ocean SRPH43 from AD yesterday. The ceramic bezel with burnt orange markers is absolutely stunning in person. Rose gold accents are really a nice touch. Alignment is just about perfect, so lucked out with this one. Merry Christmas to All.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

tsteph12 said:


> Received this Asia market special edition Save The Ocean SRPH43 from AD yesterday. The ceramic bezel with burnt orange markers is absolutely stunning in person. Rose gold accents are really a nice touch. Alignment is just about perfect, so lucked out with this one. Merry Christmas to All.
> 
> View attachment 16319872
> 
> ...



Are both hands gold? Or just the hour?


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

tsteph12 said:


> Received this Asia market special edition Save The Ocean SRPH43 from AD yesterday. The ceramic bezel with burnt orange markers is absolutely stunning in person. Rose gold accents are really a nice touch. Alignment is just about perfect, so lucked out with this one. Merry Christmas to All.
> 
> View attachment 16319872
> 
> ...


Any lume on the bezel?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Both hands are rose gold. Only bezel pip is lumed.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

My SRPH43K says hello too 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

tsteph12 said:


> Both hands are rose gold. Only bezel pip is lumed.
> 
> View attachment 16319991


I’ve been thinking about this too. Little bit of Christmas vibe. That gold crown is nice too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Got bored and seiko lume never gets old, not a lumed dial its just that bright.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

tsteph12 said:


> Received this Asia market special edition Save The Ocean SRPH43 from AD yesterday. The ceramic bezel with burnt orange markers is absolutely stunning in person. Rose gold accents are really a nice touch. Alignment is just about perfect, so lucked out with this one. Merry Christmas to All.
> 
> View attachment 16319872
> 
> ...


I think it’s a very interesting colour combination.


----------



## louis naude (Dec 25, 2021)

The only downside to my 2019 black waffle dial samurai is the bezel action.
I'm one of those guys that prefer loud bezel clicks.
Other than that, it's a brick, in a good way.


----------



## Titan7 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Dreem1er said:


> A couple new acquisitions. Hell of a deal, seller came back and gave me the dark manta cheap because they were tired of buyers bs lmao
> 
> View attachment 16314045


Great score! Those Manta dials are so well done.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy new year everybody !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

My zimbe. Love it.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)

Yep, count me in for one or two of these; I will likely be trading up my turtle for one of these.


----------



## m4sherman (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## m4sherman (Feb 12, 2018)

Shade of red isn’t as dark and shiny as the manufacturer pics but looks great to me nonetheless.
SRPH61K1


----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)

thegamblershand said:


> you and everyone else are correct I'd say. I should steer clear of them. But I'm sure I'll be tempted again at some point. I even have a jubilee that was waiting for the samurai. Was gonna be a good thing... ?
> 
> look at this..
> 
> ...


That's the Strapcode Angus jubilee but how it's fit the samurai !?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Laith Faouri said:


> That's the Strapcode Angus jubilee but how it's fit the samurai !?


Might be this mod?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Just found out that the King Samurai bezel insert is a different size then the previous versions. The OD is the same 41mm but the ID is now 34mm where the old one was 32mm. 

Also the ID wall height of the insert is thicker than the aluminum one. And the bezel itself is different. The original one is flat but the new one has an extrusion the sits into a recessed groove on the new case so they can't be swapped. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Laith Faouri (Dec 6, 2021)

Tanker G1 said:


> Might be this mod?


Thanks for the video, but I believe the bracelet is the Angus jubilee because I have the same on my turtle but not sure about the end links he using


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

spireitman said:


> Happy new year everybody !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the new PADI


----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

rpleupen said:


> My zimbe. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was that one released?


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> When was that one released?


Zimbe # 9 - SRPD13
Dec 2018


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

brandon\ said:


> When was that one released?


I think around 2018

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Zimbe # 9 - SRPD13
> Dec 2018





rpleupen said:


> I think around 2018
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I keep sleeping on seiko releases despite following the new release thread.


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

I bought a Samurai Pepsi from a fellow WUS member on a whim and surprised that it has become one of my favorite daily pieces.

Came with a Strapcode Hexad bracelet which has really elevated this watch for me.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

srpe37k1 today









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Not sure how y'all feel about modded Sammies, but I'm about to find out.
dP


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Frack said:


> I bought a Samurai Pepsi from a fellow WUS member on a whim and surprised that it has become one of my favorite daily pieces.
> 
> Came with a Strapcode Hexad bracelet which has really elevated this watch for me.


I'm a Samurai hoarder and the Pepsi is probably my favorite.


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

audiomagnate said:


> I'm a Samurai hoarder and the Pepsi is probably my favorite.


This is my third Pepsi bezel watch and because of that I almost didn’t buy the Samurai. Now it’s my absolute favorite for daily wear watch


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

If this ever is going to be made I would buy one on the spot


----------



## m4sherman (Feb 12, 2018)

On the way to work
First time on the wrist
Crown was kinda rough/stiff at the latter part of its range while unscrewing


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

View attachment 16483371

[/QUOTE]


m4sherman said:


> On the way to work
> First time on the wrist
> Crown was kinda rough/stiff at the latter part of its range while unscrewing
> 
> View attachment 16483371


new one also. It is kind of rough screwing and unscrewing. I believe this will smooth out with age.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Save the ocean.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

The old one.


----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dreem1er said:


> Got bored and seiko lume never gets old, not a lumed dial its just that bright.
> 
> View attachment 16323519
> 
> View attachment 16323518


Incredible bright. I bet your puppies are full grown by now.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Usually tardy said:


> Incredible bright. I bet your puppies are full grown by now.


They were born the last week of August. But they are getting bigger. I'm keeping 2 girls, this is last picture I have of the boy, I sold him that day.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16528816
> 
> View attachment 16528815


The Hulk. I bought it to match the green on my mustang. Doesnt match🤣


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

I know this sammy is abit out there but couldnt help it. Thai 30th Anniversary model LE of 996


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

King Samurai for today, for the last week. LOL.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

Quick question, I have the original Ti Samurai. What's everybody getting for accuracy per day for those gens? I'm getting a +- 10 sec or so lol


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

cmak said:


> Quick question, I have the original Ti Samurai. What's everybody getting for accuracy per day for those gens? I'm getting a +- 10 sec or so lol


My 1st gen TI which I recently purchased (in nearly NOS condition) runs very close to what you're reporting, and can be tweaked + or - depending on wrist wear and resting position. Very pleased with its time keeping thus far.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Wishing our friends Happy Easter.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Usually tardy (May 24, 2021)

Dreem1er said:


> They were born the last week of August. But they are getting bigger. I'm keeping 2 girls, this is last picture I have of the boy, I sold him that day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16528645


Thanks buddy. Beautiful animals.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Just arrived this afternoon,


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Soooo good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

ddaly12 said:


> Soooo good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hello ! 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dawn Grey. This watch has so many dial color changes.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

On a nato ,


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Saw a strapcode black hexad strap on a Samurai and thought it might go well with my black series . Ordered it two days ago and it arrived late afternoon today, and after taking out a couple of links & some fine adjustments it’s on the wrist. Quality of the fit and finish of the bracelet is very good and is comfortable to wear .


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Works pretty well with the Artem


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Got this made recently and liking it very much.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Got this beauty recently and planning to put it on a strap probably a canvas. Dark blue canvas with orange accents may be????


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

ksrao_74 said:


> View attachment 16639113
> 
> Got this beauty recently and planning to put it on a strap probably a canvas. Dark blue canvas with orange accents may be????


Congrats on the Dawn Grey. Undervalued Samurai in my opinion. 

Here is mine on a black/orange stitch rubber strap.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

TagTime said:


> Congrats on the Dawn Grey. Undervalued Samurai in my opinion.
> 
> Here is mine on a black/orange stitch rubber strap.


Looks good.
What rubber strap is that?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

It is a Marco Pallini 22m strap I got if from this eBay seller 2 years ago, but got the last with the orange stitching. 22 mm M P Diver Scuba Silicone Perforated Black Blue Green Yellow Red Strap | eBay


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

TagTime said:


> It is a Marco Pallini 22m strap I got if from this eBay seller 2 years ago, but got the last with the orange stitching. 22 mm M P Diver Scuba Silicone Perforated Black Blue Green Yellow Red Strap | eBay


Will chk out. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

ksrao_74 said:


> Got this made recently and liking it very much.
> View attachment 16637083


Where if I may ask. Looks very nice

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

That canvas is made my Giorgi Dankov from bulgaria. Handle is 'vesire' on wus and insta.
@vesire 


rpleupen said:


> Where if I may ask. Looks very nice
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I don’t mind this.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

My first Samurai.









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Galaga said:


>


Want one soooo much ! 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

spireitman said:


> Want one soooo much !
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


I think it’s one of the best ones I’ve seen.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Today's Samurai.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

The Blue Lagoon Sami today










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yay or nay?


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Haven’t worn this for six months! Forgotten what a great looking watch it is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Samurai Coral Sea.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Really liking the PADI Samurai…..


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## elvergun (Jan 15, 2009)

Samurai with leather strap...














.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Very nice - looks great w/ that strap.


----------



## elvergun (Jan 15, 2009)

Hmh said:


> Very nice - looks great w/ that strap.


I think so too. It's a Mustang 2 (Panatime).

I don't know why many are against divers and leather straps. I don't go swimming very often, and when I do I can quickly switch to the rubber strap if needed.


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Great White Sammy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

ksrao_74 said:


> View attachment 16639113
> 
> Got this beauty recently and planning to put it on a strap probably a canvas. Dark blue canvas with orange accents may be????



🔥 what's the reference?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

bunnswatch said:


> 🔥 what's the reference?


Seiko srpd03


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone put their Samurai on the Islander version of the Strapcode Hexad bracelet (what ISL calls BRAC-02)? Searched the threads, including this one, and couldn't find any review with the obvious search terms.

Also, anyone sell curved-end rubber for the Samurai _other_ than Crafter Blue?


----------



## m4sherman (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello,


DC Lavman said:


> Anyone put their Samurai on the Islander version of the Strapcode Hexad bracelet (what ISL calls BRAC-02)? Searched the threads, including this one, and couldn't find any review with the obvious search terms.
> 
> Also, anyone sell curved-end rubber for the Samurai _other_ than Crafter Blue?


The Islander hex style version fit quite nicely on my white Samurai using stock spring bars.
YMMV due to potential machining variability of the watch case and/or the end links.

Re: curved end rubber - no idea, sorry. My flat(ish) wide 7.25 wrist doesn’t like curved end rubber straps.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

My first ever Samurai, purchased last week.
The first watch I can clearly see the date without my reading glasses on.
I can’t believe I’ve never had one before.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

A gentleman was selling his OEM bracelet for $20. Couldn't say no...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have an inexpensive source (not Seiko) to get pins and collars for the OEM Samurai bracelet?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blue Lagoon


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

DC Lavman said:


> A gentleman was selling his OEM bracelet for $20. Couldn't say no...
> View attachment 16830288


These white King Samurais have the worst alignment problems. I’ve yet to find one at a Seiko AD that has the chapter ring actually aligned at the 12 o’clock and I’ve looked at at least 5 of them.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My first Samurai and I'm really liking it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Think this may be the best samurai ever 
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cyranoval (2 mo ago)

is it too big for my 6,2 inch wrist? i really like the model


































its feel comfortable for me but i dont know why is it look bigger than my current 43 inch watch


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Cyranoval said:


> is it too big for my 6,2 inch wrist? i really like the model
> View attachment 17059022
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that it is but if you like then go for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

DC Lavman said:


> Anyone put their Samurai on the Islander version of the Strapcode Hexad bracelet (what ISL calls BRAC-02)? Searched the threads, including this one, and couldn't find any review with the obvious search terms.
> 
> Also, anyone sell curved-end rubber for the Samurai _other_ than Crafter Blue?


Hello,
I just purchased the Islander BRAC-02 and installed it on my SRPE33 Samurai last weekend. It was quite easy to install and fits like a glove (perfectly)! I prefer having the screwed links over the pin/collar and the bracelet is well made and looks great on my Samurai. I'll post some pictures later today!


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

spireitman said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I really like the look of your Samurai! Looks like a ceramic bezel, is that correct? If you don't mind me asking, what is the model number on your Samurai?
Thanks


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

mauserfan said:


> View attachment 16891791


Love your King Samurai STO Manta Ray 2! I have the Samurai STO Manta Ray and hope to add the King Turtle STO Manta Ray 2 soon.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Drummer1 said:


> I really like the look of your Samurai! Looks like a ceramic bezel, is that correct? If you don't mind me asking, what is the model number on your Samurai?
> Thanks


That is the PADI SRPG21. 😊


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> That is the PADI SRPG21. 😊


Thanks for sharing the model #!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Drummer1 said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased the Islander BRAC-02 and installed it on my SRPE33 Samurai last weekend. It was quite easy to install and fits like a glove (perfectly)! I prefer having the screwed links over the pin/collar and the bracelet is well made and looks great on my Samurai. I'll post some pictures later today!
> View attachment 17080360
> 
> ...


It turned out very well!; and the original signed Seiko clasp, can you put it on the bracelet?

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

rubendefelippe said:


> It turned out very well!; and the original signed Seiko clasp, can you put it on the bracelet?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you. I have never changed out just the flip-lock piece out with the Seiko name on it. I will have to figure it out


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Drummer1 said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased the Islander BRAC-02 and installed it on my SRPE33 Samurai last weekend. It was quite easy to install and fits like a glove (perfectly)! I prefer having the screwed links over the pin/collar and the bracelet is well made and looks great on my Samurai. I'll post some pictures later today!


I'm glad yours is working out for you! Some word of advice, apply a little Loctite on each screw. I picked up one of those bracelets as well (see pic above)... I already have an Islander Monster so I trusted the bracelet to be pretty durable but the second or third time I wore it (for only few hours around the house) the screw that holds the links to the endlink let go and my brand new Samurai came crashing down on the floor (I'm not sure if a drop can cause this, but it runs about -5 seconds a day now). 

I wrote to Marc and he was very polite and initially offered to send me a new bracelet but then informed me that he was out of them but could spare an endlink with four links attached (which seems less wasteful than tossing a whole bracelet). That was a few days ago and I politely emailed to ask about it and he replied with a curt "I already sent it". No tracking so I guess it gets here when it gets here.

Long story short, the bracelet looks great, but even if the new parts arrive, I'm not sure I trust it enough to wear it. I've definitely cancelled plans to buy additional Islander Watches.


----------



## LI Watch (Oct 7, 2006)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> That was a few days ago and I politely emailed to ask about it and he replied with a curt "I already sent it". No tracking so I guess it gets here when it gets here.



Please do not misquote me. What I said, was:

_Hello Eddie – as per below, I sent the links on the day I said I was.

Thanks
Marc_

Anyway. . .

According to USPS, they were delivered yesterday. If you cannot locate them, please email us and we will send them again.

Thanks
Marc


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

LI Watch said:


> Please do not misquote me. What I said, was:
> 
> _Hello Eddie – as per below, I sent the links on the day I said I was.
> 
> ...


ok sorry. I honestly haven’t seen them yet and at this point I could take them or leave them, but thank you for your help.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Old School Ti Samurai


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I'm glad yours is working out for you! Some word of advice, apply a little Loctite on each screw. I picked up one of those bracelets as well (see pic above)... I already have an Islander Monster so I trusted the bracelet to be pretty durable but the second or third time I wore it (for only few hours around the house) the screw that holds the links to the endlink let go and my brand new Samurai came crashing down on the floor (I'm not sure if a drop can cause this, but it runs about -5 seconds a day now).
> 
> I wrote to Marc and he was very polite and initially offered to send me a new bracelet but then informed me that he was out of them but could spare an endlink with four links attached (which seems less wasteful than tossing a whole bracelet). That was a few days ago and I politely emailed to ask about it and he replied with a curt "I already sent it". No tracking so I guess it gets here when it gets here.
> 
> Long story short, the bracelet looks great, but even if the new parts arrive, I'm not sure I trust it enough to wear it. I've definitely cancelled plans to buy additional Islander Watches.


Thanks for the information. Since purchasing and installing the Islander bracelets I bought from Marc for my King Samurai and King Turtle, I have had no issues and have been wearing them regularly. So far, so good😉👍


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Drummer1 said:


> Thanks for the information. Since purchasing and installing the Islander bracelets I bought from Marc for my King Samurai and King Turtle, I have had no issues and have been wearing them regularly. So far, so good😉👍


That is great news! I can’t say I’m a huge fan of their customer service but I guess if you got a good bracelet you will never need to use it.

Back on topic:


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I'm glad yours is working out for you! Some word of advice, apply a little Loctite on each screw. I picked up one of those bracelets as well (see pic above)... I already have an Islander Monster so I trusted the bracelet to be pretty durable but the second or third time I wore it (for only few hours around the house) the screw that holds the links to the endlink let go and my brand new Samurai came crashing down on the floor (I'm not sure if a drop can cause this, but it runs about -5 seconds a day now).
> 
> I wrote to Marc and he was very polite and initially offered to send me a new bracelet but then informed me that he was out of them but could spare an endlink with four links attached (which seems less wasteful than tossing a whole bracelet). That was a few days ago and I politely emailed to ask about it and he replied with a curt "I already sent it". No tracking so I guess it gets here when it gets here.
> 
> Long story short, the bracelet looks great, but even if the new parts arrive, I'm not sure I trust it enough to wear it. I've definitely cancelled plans to buy additional Islander Watches.


What exactly makes “I already sent it” curt? I think you’re insinuating a lot of context there. He’s a busy man. Marc personally responds to customer emails. Name another company owner that does that please? I’ve been a customer of Marc’s for years. I ordered a Strapcode bracelet a week ago and just got it in the mail and I was shipped the wrong one by accident. I emailed Marc on a Sunday night about the problem with the order. He replied an hour later and said he’d send a brand new one out and I could keep the other one without returning it. The new one shipped the following morning, not even 12 hours later. That’s amazing customer service!

I’ve owned 5 or 6 Islander bracelets over the last 2 years and never once has a screw come loose. Using a small bit of loctite is a great way to prevent them backing out. After I size a new screw link bracelet, I usually check the screws after wearing it a day or two just to be safe. Screws loosening can be a problem on ANY screw-link bracelet, not just Islander bracelets. This is why the pin and collar method of securing links everyone complains about is by far the most secure solution.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> What exactly makes “I already sent it” curt? I think you’re insinuating a lot of context there. He’s a busy man. Marc personally responds to customer emails. Name another company owner that does that please? I’ve been a customer of Marc’s for years. I ordered a Strapcode bracelet a week ago and just got it in the mail and I was shipped the wrong one by accident. I emailed Marc on a Sunday night about the problem with the order. He replied an hour later and said he’d send a brand new one out and I could keep the other one without returning it. The new one shipped the following morning, not even 12 hours later. That’s amazing customer service!
> 
> I’ve owned 5 or 6 Islander bracelets over the last 2 years and never once has a screw come loose. Using a small bit of loctite is a great way to prevent them backing out. After I size a new screw link bracelet, I usually check the screws after wearing it a day or two just to be safe. Screws loosening can be a problem on ANY screw-link bracelet, not just Islander bracelets. This is why the pin and collar method of securing links everyone complains about is by far the most secure solution.


Thanks for your reply! Moving forward I’m going to check and Loctite everything. The screw was one I didn’t touch to adjust so I just sort of assumed it would have arrived installed ready to go.

I guess the main difference between your situation and mine is that he said he would send you a bracelet and he did. He told me he would send me a bracelet and then he backtracked and didn’t. I get it, stock runs out and he said he was going to send me some links. Sounds good. Never got any tracking info from him at all. He comes in here to tell the world he in fact does have a tracking number and it has been delivered but I have seen neither the tracking number or the package. It might just be delayed, and that is fine (it is a busy time of year and the post office must be swamped). I’m guessing it will be here over the weekend (I’ve since ordered some of that sweet vanilla scented BC rubber for that particular watch).

I never said Marc was a bad person, in fact for the most part he was very polite. I get it, he has fans. I am sorry if I have upset any of you by bringing this up. I thought the Loctite tip was valid. Sorry for the trouble.

P.S. Gene Malkoff, Michael Pedulla, and Uncle Seiko all come to mind off the top of my head as people who respond personally to customer service issues…


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Fair enough. I can only assume Marc was trying to find a quick solution by offering to send spare links to you versus having to wait several weeks (or more) for a replacement bracelet. I always double check every screw, not just the ones I’ve removed. Sometimes they’re not tightened from the factory. Hopefully you receive the parts soon so you can fix the bracelet up and wear your Islander Monster.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Drummer1 said:


> I really like the look of your Samurai! Looks like a ceramic bezel, is that correct? If you don't mind me asking, what is the model number on your Samurai?
> Thanks


Sorry only just seen the question !
Yes it is the king samurai padi model - SRPG21

They do have a ceramic bezel insert and sapphire crystal as standard.



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

spireitman said:


> Sorry only just seen the question !
> Yes it is the king samurai padi model - SRPG21
> 
> They do have a ceramic bezel insert and sapphire crystal as standard.
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------

